# I think we need a bad day sticky thread



## Natsby

I love the BFP sticky thread and it cheers me up no end, but today is a bad day and I feel so desperate and hopeless. I was thinking, I bet everyone has these days, maybe we need a thread where you can go to feel bad and get a hug. I don´t like to post in other threads when I´m feeling rubbish in case I drag the whole thread down.
I hope you are all feeling positive and no one else needs this thread, but just in case it is here. Vent away.


----------



## cebethel

I'm all for a bad day sticky!! Maybe bad idea for me though.....Id ramble too much.....lol

Tell us about your day Natsby! Vent girl! :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Oh I´m just feeling down, you know how it is, some days I feel sure this will be my month, and others I´m just so sad, sure it will never happen and not sure how I will cope with that if it is the case. OH tries to cheer me up, but I would rather he talked to me and tried to understand, but seems like he can´t do that. I desperately want a bfp but I know that when that happens it isn´t always a happy ending because I lost the last two. hmm I see what you mean it is easy to ramble when you get going, I´ll stop now and prepare my first class of the day, at least I can´t dwell on it when I´m teaching too busy correcting awful English! 
Thanks for listening.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby :hugs:

You know till I joined B&B I was just obsessed with my BFP and thinking once I got that it was all hunky dory but I now realise how naive that thought was and for many the BFP is the start of new worries and stresses :nope:

I pray that you will see your BFP soon and that it will be a tough little bean and you will have a successful pregnancy :hugs:

I think your idea is excellent and everyone needs somewhere to moan :thumbup:

In the meantime lots and lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: and bucket loads of :dust: for your current cycle :dust:


----------



## Suki73

Natsby, 

I am sure you will strike it lucky very soon - just hang on in there. I guess it's useless my saying to cut yourself some slack, and it's easier said than done. I'm new to this ttc lark, and I never considered before just how full of uncertainty it is. 

Pleasurable distraction - I plan on becoming an expert in this during the next number of months. 

Hugs to you and loads of pixie dust for the coming months

:dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Oh Natsby , sending a giant :hugs: I know we don't know each other and it's no comfort but I've suffered the loss of that wee bundle you want so badly so yes a down days page is a fantastic idea :thumbup:
Your entitled to feel awful , and this is the place to let it out. It's too negative to keep it inside. I know it's not the same but I have a beautiful beautiful five year old who I loved from the moment I saw those two lines. We nearly lost her at three months to meningitis and now she has a chronic neurological muscle condition. You wouldn't know it to see or talk to her but her muscles spasm up all the time. We don't know what the future will bring. I'm rambling but I guess my point is I used to keep it all in until one day I had a panic attack as I was so consumed with the grief . Once my dh started seeing a councellor together I started to deal with the pain properly. Again , not saying it's for everyone , and not judging i promise but I'm an advocate for getting it out. Do what ever you need to do to be kind to yourself. Little steps , be gentle on yourself. Lots of treats I reckon :hugs:


----------



## Sewergrrl

Lots and lots of :hugs: for you! Hang in there!


----------



## Saz100

You are allowed to feel this way and need to not beat yorself up about it. Afterall we have to paint that smile on our faces so very often that we need this down time too! I am totally with you, some days I feel like I can't face the thought of never being able to have a baby but I daren't go there...not yet! At least we have B & B I feel so much better since finding you ladies to chat to as no one else seems to understand just how painfl this is.
Keep smiling and I always find a glass of wine and some chocolate helps!!:hugs:


----------



## onmymind17

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sending all the ladies who are having a bad day lots and lots of hugs!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Awww Natsby! :hugs: I'm glad you vented. You have to get that stuff out! In the words of Shrek "better out than in I say!" :flower:


----------



## sarahincanada

big hugs to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and to cheer you up

:holly::flasher::holly::flasher::holly::flasher:

I think TTCing is a real rollercoaster of emotions. one minute I am upset, next I feel really positive. my decision to move forward with clomid this cycle has mixed feelings for me too....happy that Im doing SOMETHING, but worried about its side effects.


----------



## Natsby

Thanks everyone, I went into town and bought a new pair of shoes,which is really rare for me and cheered me up no end. As have all these lovely messages, so glad to have this site and thanks for all your support. I hope we all move into first trimester together soon.


----------



## Lyvid

:hugs: Natsby! I think you're right, a sticky for the bad days is a good idea! We all have them, those days when we despair and wonder if we're just spinning our wheels. That's why this is a great place to express those bad days, we can all relate, and hopefully, cheer you up! FX'd that your forever baby will arrive soon! :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Bubba3 said:


> Oh Natsby , sending a giant :hugs: I know we don't know each other and it's no comfort but I've suffered the loss of that wee bundle you want so badly so yes a down days page is a fantastic idea :thumbup:
> Your entitled to feel awful , and this is the place to let it out. It's too negative to keep it inside. I know it's not the same but I have a beautiful beautiful five year old who I loved from the moment I saw those two lines. We nearly lost her at three months to meningitis and now she has a chronic neurological muscle condition. You wouldn't know it to see or talk to her but her muscles spasm up all the time. We don't know what the future will bring. I'm rambling but I guess my point is I used to keep it all in until one day I had a panic attack as I was so consumed with the grief . Once my dh started seeing a councellor together I started to deal with the pain properly. Again , not saying it's for everyone , and not judging i promise but I'm an advocate for getting it out. Do what ever you need to do to be kind to yourself. Little steps , be gentle on yourself. Lots of treats I reckon :hugs:

Thank you for sharing your story with us. It can´t be easy having a poorly child wneh you clearly love her and don´t want her to suffer from anything. I admire your strength and I´m glad you found councilling a support, I might try that if this battle lasts much longer. I hope you find treatments which help her, I wish I could offer more help or advice, but when you need totalk I´m here, we are all here. Thanks for your kind words.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs: congrats on the shoes! Now you're giving me ideas! Lol


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah Natsby I think we all have those days, and it's good to have a "safe place" to go to where we don't have to be all flipping positive all the time :flower:

My inlaws are interfering with my TTC activity this evening so I'm compensating myself with white toblerone and terrible tv.


----------



## Natsby

mmm chocolate!


----------



## AllisonH

Natsby said:


> Oh I´m just feeling down, you know how it is, some days I feel sure this will be my month, and others I´m just so sad, sure it will never happen and not sure how I will cope with that if it is the case. OH tries to cheer me up, but I would rather he talked to me and tried to understand, but seems like he can´t do that. I desperately want a bfp but I know that when that happens it isn´t always a happy ending because I lost the last two. hmm I see what you mean it is easy to ramble when you get going, I´ll stop now and prepare my first class of the day, at least I can´t dwell on it when I´m teaching too busy correcting awful English!
> Thanks for listening.

I'm a teacher too. I appreciate that I'm too busy to think about TTC during work hours b/c my students definitely keep me on my toes! If I had a "typical" office job, my mind would always be going a mile a minute with worry and anxiety. Hang in there!! We will have a BFP before too long. Good luck.


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hi eveyone, 

I'm a bit of a newbie, but I just wanted to say that I think you are all marvellous. It's such an emotional roller-coaster, it's wonderful to have such warmth and support from others who know exactly what you are going through.

I was just having a little cry (driven by a mixture of frustration and PMS), but just reading your lovely messages to eachother makes me feel a little less alone in all this.

Wishing you all lots of luck and baby dust!

C xx


----------



## Bubba3

What a gorgeous thread . It's the rocky days where we need the support from here even more. I had no idea how little others would get it in the outside world. this place and the girls here are a God send. I have a fantastic husband who listens , hugs and loves me no matter how nutty I get . Sometimes though only another female really gets it . Especially in the over the hill section :winkwink:
Love the shopping for shoes idea. Even though i live in a Muslim country where clothes shopping is awful the one thing they have are amazing shoes and handbags . Might have to save up a few of these ideas for the tww :haha:
Hope your doing okay today :hugs:
By the way I loved your flasher people Sarah. As for the poo flinging story , I laughed till my sides hurt. Reminded me of a story of my mum doing something similar years ago but it hit a large springy fir tree , you can guess the rest :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Poo flinging? That's horrible! :haha:


----------



## Natsby

cebethel said:


> Poo flinging? That's horrible! :haha:

Yeah what thread was that on? I once went to the Zoo and the monkeys were doing that, mind you I didn´t blame them if I couldn´t get away from people watching me I´d feel that way too.


----------



## NorthStar

OK I'm confused and a bit annoyed.

First proper cycle of EPO and I stopped taking in CD 12, no ov yet (CD15) and I'm pretty stressed about it, normally I ov CD10-12 and I'm thinking that this EPO has messed with my cycle. 

This is particularly bad for me as my OH works away, 2 weeks out of 4 and I needed my ov dates to sync up with his time at home (hence the 5 day course of minipill last month). 

Now panicking that I'm about to have a seriously long cycle, maybe not ov, and end up oving next month when he's not fecking here :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Northstar :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> OK I'm confused and a bit annoyed.
> 
> First proper cycle of EPO and I stopped taking in CD 12, no ov yet (CD15) and I'm pretty stressed about it, normally I ov CD10-12 and I'm thinking that this EPO has messed with my cycle.
> 
> This is particularly bad for me as my OH works away, 2 weeks out of 4 and I needed my ov dates to sync up with his time at home (hence the 5 day course of minipill last month).
> 
> Now panicking that I'm about to have a seriously long cycle, maybe not ov, and end up oving next month when he's not fecking here :cry:

Sending you :hug:


----------



## Natsby

NorthStar said:


> OK I'm confused and a bit annoyed.
> 
> First proper cycle of EPO and I stopped taking in CD 12, no ov yet (CD15) and I'm pretty stressed about it, normally I ov CD10-12 and I'm thinking that this EPO has messed with my cycle.
> 
> This is particularly bad for me as my OH works away, 2 weeks out of 4 and I needed my ov dates to sync up with his time at home (hence the 5 day course of minipill last month).
> 
> Now panicking that I'm about to have a seriously long cycle, maybe not ov, and end up oving next month when he's not fecking here :cry:

How much epo were you taking? I take four a day and it only changed my cycle by 2 days and that was a 28 day rather than my normal 30 day cycle. I would be surprised if it was delaying OV that much, are you sure it isn´t the after effect of the mini pill? or stress? I hope you O while he is at home, fingers crossed for you:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Constipation this is to you! :finger:

I've been having major bouts of constipation. I'm convinced now, it is what's causing the bloating, the gas & the cramps. I was cramping so bad last night I burst into tears at 2am, it woke up DH & I cried like a fool for the next half hour. I hardly slept all night. The "nodes" on the right side of my neck are HUGE & sore - have been for days. What the heck is wrong with me?!? :wacko:

I don't have sore boobs, no metallic taste in mouth, no bleeding gums, plus none of the other "symptom spotting symptoms"

I keep questioning whether I am mentally strong enough to continue TTC, even though I know in my heart I want to. I need to know how to relax...........how do folks just relax about all this stuff? ](*,)

I apologize for getting emotional a lot & venting. Lord knows you ladies have enough to deal with without hearing my shtick :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Cebethel...

You has a slight temp dip and some spotting on CD7...I am hoping you'll be our 5th BFP...

Have you tried Fiber One bars for the constipation?

I think you should ask your lovely MIL :winkwink: to watch your LO tonight, and ask your OH to take you out to see a movie...It will be a nice little escape from the heat and TTC..:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I hope so too indigo :hugs:

Haven't tried the fiber one bars. Will go pick some up this afternoon. I have a coupon for them! :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

cebethel said:


> Constipation this is to you! :finger:
> 
> I've been having major bouts of constipation. I'm convinced now, it is what's causing the bloating, the gas & the cramps. I was cramping so bad last night I burst into tears at 2am, it woke up DH & I cried like a fool for the next half hour. I hardly slept all night. The "nodes" on the right side of my neck are HUGE & sore - have been for days. What the heck is wrong with me?!? :wacko:
> 
> I don't have sore boobs, no metallic taste in mouth, no bleeding gums, plus none of the other "symptom spotting symptoms"
> 
> I keep questioning whether I am mentally strong enough to continue TTC, even though I know in my heart I want to. I need to know how to relax...........how do folks just relax about all this stuff? ](*,)
> 
> I apologize for getting emotional a lot & venting. Lord knows you ladies have enough to deal with without hearing my shtick :blush:

Don´t worry about venting, vent away we don´t have to read it if we aren´t feeling strong enough to cope. And today I am, so no worries. If it is really taking its tole on you maybe getting some more outside support is the way to go. I do hypnosis, yoga and have occasional massage for relaxation. Then see an osteopath and occasionally acupuncture for the body and I´m thinking about seeing a physiologist who has been recommended to me, who has a lot of success with women with fertility issues. It is stressful ttc and all these therapies cost money, (apart from the hypnosis which was a one off purchase) but if they help me get there sane and without having to pay for more expensive treatments like IVF it will be worth it.


----------



## cebethel

I'm not so sure about the osteopath now :blush:


----------



## Natsby

cebethel said:


> I'm not so sure about the osteopath now :blush:

yeah was a bit of a shock to me too, but hey I´m pain free so it was worth it. I have to say I´ve seen someone for years for my back and it is the first time they ever did that, it isn´t normal so don´t be scared. oh dear I think I´m traumatized better go and lie down now....on my front.


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> OK I'm confused and a bit annoyed.
> 
> How much epo were you taking? I take four a day and it only changed my cycle by 2 days and that was a 28 day rather than my normal 30 day cycle. I would be surprised if it was delaying OV that much, are you sure it isn´t the after effect of the mini pill? or stress? I hope you O while he is at home, fingers crossed for you:hugs:
> 
> Thanks. Am taking 1 capsule a day which is 500mg?
> 
> It COULD be the minipill though it's been 17 days since I stopped taking it (and I only took it for a few days) but wendyk07 has had the same experience on EPO this month for the first time, because I have both factors this cycle I can't be sure I guess.Click to expand...


----------



## Bubba3

:hug:Oh northstar , sorry I can't help all the confusion is awful though , hang in there :hugs:
Cebethel this is where you can rant for sure , this is such a tough ride if we can't turn to each other here then where else. Don't worry we can lean on each other . Be kind to yourself:kiss:


----------



## Mabythistime

:dohh::dohh::dohh: Nats, thank for this thread. I am going to use it now.

Suppose I am heading to "out" for June as well. 12 dpo, BFN and AF symptoms. So I just wanne know why why why is is so freaking hard. I said to myself 2 years of trying and thats it! Well, two year its been an 0 nul nada ziltch. 

I am so sad righ now. I really tried my best. I really believed. I was so sure my temp would go up this morning...and there is was down. I've looked at many chats and temp going down on 12 dpo is a sign on most that AF is coming:cry: And then the unmistakable AF crampies....poke tear poke.

A few things I wish to thank for making me so miserable today:
1. Sore Throat: Thanks for coming and going and no flu...I thought I was pg.
2. Boobs: Why do I only feel you when I am *sure* I am pg. Can you get out of my mind please?
3. Tiredness: Maybe I just worked to hard, but can this not happen outside of LP rather next time?
4. FF - Why did you have my expected delivery date (if successful this cycle) on the day of my DH's birthday. That played on my mind...you could have set it at a day before or after? 
5. Gassy gassy gassy, so if a guy burps, he is rude, I burp twice and I think I am pg....:dohh:

Anyway, back in my box I go. :cry:


----------



## Natsby

Mabythistime said:


> :dohh::dohh::dohh: Nats, thank for this thread. I am going to use it now.
> 
> Suppose I am heading to "out" for June as well. 12 dpo, BFN and AF symptoms. So I just wanne know why why why is is so freaking hard. I said to myself 2 years of trying and thats it! Well, two year its been an 0 nul nada ziltch.
> 
> I am so sad righ now. I really tried my best. I really believed. I was so sure my temp would go up this morning...and there is was down. I've looked at many chats and temp going down on 12 dpo is a sign on most that AF is coming:cry: And then the unmistakable AF crampies....poke tear poke.
> 
> A few things I wish to thank for making me so miserable today:
> 1. Sore Throat: Thanks for coming and going and no flu...I thought I was pg.
> 2. Boobs: Why do I only feel you when I am *sure* I am pg. Can you get out of my mind please?
> 3. Tiredness: Maybe I just worked to hard, but can this not happen outside of LP rather next time?
> 4. FF - Why did you have my expected delivery date (if successful this cycle) on the day of my DH's birthday. That played on my mind...you could have set it at a day before or after?
> 5. Gassy gassy gassy, so if a guy burps, he is rude, I burp twice and I think I am pg....:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, back in my box I go. :cry:

Oh you poor thing!! I know it is so hard and our bodies are so cruel to play tricks on us, but they do. The problem is always the same we want to stay calm and not stress because it increases our chances, but it is the same process which is stressing us out!!! Stupid system, why can´t we just download a baby into our tummys?? What help are you getting from outside? Doctor, specialists etc? tests? If I could invent a drug it would be the forget you are ttc drug. The we could take it and not stress and just be happy when it finally happened. Maybe I´ll write a hypnosis which does the same and post it on here. Huge hugs and I hope your wait ends soon, two years does seem like forever but maybe every month is one closer to your bfp. I hope so!


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> OK I'm confused and a bit annoyed.
> 
> First proper cycle of EPO and I stopped taking in CD 12, no ov yet (CD15) and I'm pretty stressed about it, normally I ov CD10-12 and I'm thinking that this EPO has messed with my cycle.
> 
> This is particularly bad for me as my OH works away, 2 weeks out of 4 and I needed my ov dates to sync up with his time at home (hence the 5 day course of minipill last month).
> 
> Now panicking that I'm about to have a seriously long cycle, maybe not ov, and end up oving next month when he's not fecking here :cry:

But if the EPO delays O then does it actually lengthen your cycle or just make O later in the cycle? if the cycle length is the same then maybe you will be Ok next month, particularly if you don't take the EPO?

Cebethel, you sounds like you have had some good symptoms this month and although I know symptom spotting is wrong (as I learnt from last months 4 days of cramping and sleepless nights only to get a BFN) I have my fingers crossed for you :thumbup:


----------



## Mabythistime

Natsby said:


> Mabythistime said:
> 
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: Nats, thank for this thread. I am going to use it now.
> 
> Suppose I am heading to "out" for June as well. 12 dpo, BFN and AF symptoms. So I just wanne know why why why is is so freaking hard. I said to myself 2 years of trying and thats it! Well, two year its been an 0 nul nada ziltch.
> 
> I am so sad righ now. I really tried my best. I really believed. I was so sure my temp would go up this morning...and there is was down. I've looked at many chats and temp going down on 12 dpo is a sign on most that AF is coming:cry: And then the unmistakable AF crampies....poke tear poke.
> 
> A few things I wish to thank for making me so miserable today:
> 1. Sore Throat: Thanks for coming and going and no flu...I thought I was pg.
> 2. Boobs: Why do I only feel you when I am *sure* I am pg. Can you get out of my mind please?
> 3. Tiredness: Maybe I just worked to hard, but can this not happen outside of LP rather next time?
> 4. FF - Why did you have my expected delivery date (if successful this cycle) on the day of my DH's birthday. That played on my mind...you could have set it at a day before or after?
> 5. Gassy gassy gassy, so if a guy burps, he is rude, I burp twice and I think I am pg....:dohh:
> 
> Anyway, back in my box I go. :cry:
> 
> Oh you poor thing!! I know it is so hard and our bodies are so cruel to play tricks on us, but they do. The problem is always the same we want to stay calm and not stress because it increases our chances, but it is the same process which is stressing us out!!! Stupid system, why can´t we just download a baby into our tummys?? What help are you getting from outside? Doctor, specialists etc? tests? If I could invent a drug it would be the forget you are ttc drug. The we could take it and not stress and just be happy when it finally happened. Maybe I´ll write a hypnosis which does the same and post it on here. Huge hugs and I hope your wait ends soon, two years does seem like forever but maybe every month is one closer to your bfp. I hope so!Click to expand...

Hey thanks anyway for the thread..it works like hypnosis...I felt so much better adding my post. I said I will try until 2 years...and then get extra help, but now that two years have passed, its a scary thought for me. Where to go, what to say...:nope: I suppose I must make my first appointment and see someone. I mentioned to my GP after just over a year that I am a bit concerned, and she gave me a smile...and said...dont worry it will happen. Never asked for help after that. I really felt like she thought I am paranoid or unstable or something....

So, thanks Nats..I am off in search of a proper doctor and who knows, maybe I can use your thread next time to complain about morning sickness or something! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Your GP sounds pretty crap, sounds like she fobbed you off.

Mine told me to try au naturel for 6 months (and time the BD properly!) and come back if nothing was happening, so I think you need to find another GP after over 2 years nothing is happening.


----------



## Mabythistime

NorthStar said:


> Your GP sounds pretty crap, sounds like she fobbed you off.
> 
> Mine told me to try au naturel for 6 months (and time the BD properly!) and come back if nothing was happening, so I think you need to find another GP after over 2 years nothing is happening.

Yes, I think I need another GP now. Come to think of it...she is over 50 and never been married, and no kids. Perhaps she just does not understand my need. :shrug:

Sadly doctors here are so fully booked and they hardly in my area take on new patients....and the state hospitals...ouch...wont even consider those. :nope:

Heres to finding a new doctor, one who will help me have a baby. Wantd to type: "help me make a baby, but dont think DH would like that" :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

For sure, you need someone who will be a bit more proactive.

Maybe post on the main TTC forum, there maybe some local girls on there who could give you a recommendation? 2 years+ is too long to go without some intervention IMO.


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: for the ladies needing one :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hugs: I'm going to add to them too :hugs: Have been stalking you all here since Natsby created this thread and feel bad that I've not yet had cause to post but doesn't mean to say I've not been feeling for you all. AF is due soon so I might be joining you over the weekend, not feeling too hopeful now...and will be gutted if she arrives as DH and I had such a good shot at it this month.....

Lots of Luv x:kiss:x


----------



## NorthStar

I'm actually quite cheery now my bad day is well over, but hey I don't want to bail on everyone else!


----------



## Mabythistime

Yay...my bad day is over now too...It never even lasted a full day! So here is to a new month and brand new hopes!  :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

Can I have my bad day now?!! 
This is such a great idea, Nats - I like having a thread you can vent on! hope you're feeling better now!
Maybthistime, go get another doctor immediately. Your GP is talking nonsense - after a year you go and get help, that's the rule. I didn't fight for what I needed, and this is the result - rant upcoming.
3 years plus TTC, started aged 38, alread a bit late. IVF success, miscarriage, October last year.
This month - TRIPHASIC CHART!!!!! Ohmy God, I'm going to get a shock natural BFP. Tested today - nada. Although i am only 11DPO, my cycle is usually 26 days, 28 at most and my HPT is sensitive 99% to 4 days before AF. Therefore I am not uptheduff. One more cycle, possibly one more IVF au naturel, then we are giving up. Help.
Can someone tell me that I will move on, that I will have a fabulous, happy life without kids and that I'm being a whinging thing who should go buy shoes and eat chocolate!
x

Hey Jax, we're practically twins! Hope you're okay too x


----------



## Mabythistime

Reb S said:


> Can I have my bad day now?!!
> This is such a great idea, Nats - I like having a thread you can vent on! hope you're feeling better now!
> Maybthistime, go get another doctor immediately. Your GP is talking nonsense - after a year you go and get help, that's the rule. I didn't fight for what I needed, and this is the result - rant upcoming.
> 3 years plus TTC, started aged 38, alread a bit late. IVF success, miscarriage, October last year.
> This month - TRIPHASIC CHART!!!!! Ohmy God, I'm going to get a shock natural BFP. Tested today - nada. Although i am only 11DPO, my cycle is usually 26 days, 28 at most and my HPT is sensitive 99% to 4 days before AF. Therefore I am not uptheduff. One more cycle, possibly one more IVF au naturel, then we are giving up. Help.
> Can someone tell me that I will move on, that I will have a fabulous, happy life without kids and that I'm being a whinging thing who should go buy shoes and eat chocolate!
> x
> 
> Hey Jax, we're practically twins! Hope you're okay too x

Yes, you can have your bad day! :thumbup:

First, I'm not going to tell you that you are testing early.:winkwink: 

I am rather just going to say that I am sorry you are going thru such a hard time. I dont have any right to comment on anyones mc, as I think that, unless a person have experienced it, my sorry can never mean anything. Although, when I read about anyone and a mc, my heart skips a beat.

So point is, I dont want to read and run, but I hope you feel better soon. At least I can say I am sorry that you thought it was your month and that your thoughts/feeling have now changed. :hugs: It is a difficult road and I suppose no one really knows how helpless we can feel.

I really hope things do turn around for your very soon. 

xx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb :hugs: I don't think there is anything I can say to help your situation but I pray you get the BFP & successful pregnancy you desire :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Reb S

This really is a good thread, as I feel better having just ranted! xx


----------



## Natsby

Mad isn´t it? It is like our emotions fill us up like little rubbish bins, (garbage cans for our sisters over the water,) we feel full and awful then come on here and empty out and feel better. 
Reb S do give up, loads of people get there bfp when they give up and it is impossible to pretend to give up so maybe if you really give up it will happen. Ok maybe I´m talking rubbish but it just seems to be true, certainly amongst people I know I so hope you get your bfp, and soon so you don´t have to go through this anymore, good luck.


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> Mad isn´t it? It is like our emotions fill us up like little rubbish bins, (garbage cans for our sisters over the water,) we feel full and awful then come on here and empty out and feel better.
> Reb S do give up, loads of people get there bfp when they give up and it is impossible to pretend to give up so maybe if you really give up it will happen. Ok maybe I´m talking rubbish but it just seems to be true, certainly amongst people I know I so hope you get your bfp, and soon so you don´t have to go through this anymore, good luck.

I grew up calling them rubbish bins, and move to the US & everyone says trash bin or garbage can..........weird!


----------



## Reb S

Thanks, ladies, for letting me empty my wheelie-bin on this thread! xx


----------



## Macwooly

Oh Reb posh :laugh2:


----------



## cebethel

I think I'm gonna go give some random stranger the middle finger just to make myself feel better :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> I think I'm gonna go give some random stranger the middle finger just to make myself feel better :blush:

I do that a LOT when driving and always makes me feel better :laugh2:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I think I'm gonna go give some random stranger the middle finger just to make myself feel better :blush:
> 
> I do that a LOT when driving and always makes me feel better :laugh2:Click to expand...

:rofl: ME TOO!! DH gets all embaressed. It's the quiet one in the family.........me? not so much :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I think I'm gonna go give some random stranger the middle finger just to make myself feel better :blush:

Make sure you pick a man! Lol.

I have been reading this thread from its inception, and I want you girls to know that you do manage to find a lot of humor in your bad days! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

You know what I might do tonight to feel better? 

I'm gonna go lookin for snakes. Yes, snakes. It's heating up in AZ, so they may be starting to come out at night.

Last summer DH & I found a few rattlesnakes - I nearly fell on one :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> You know what I might do tonight to feel better?
> 
> I'm gonna go lookin for snakes. Yes, snakes. It's heating up in AZ, so they may be starting to come out at night.
> 
> Last summer DH & I found a few rattlesnakes - I nearly fell on one :dohh:

My DH wants to know if we were spilt at birth as he could see me going on a snake hunt to cheer myself up :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> You know what I might do tonight to feel better?
> 
> I'm gonna go lookin for snakes. Yes, snakes. It's heating up in AZ, so they may be starting to come out at night.
> 
> Last summer DH & I found a few rattlesnakes - I nearly fell on one :dohh:

Please come to my backyard! I keep telling DH he needs to get out and eradicate the doxie killing snake ball in the yard, lol. :wacko: 

Porkchop killed his first one a few weeks ago. My DH was so proud; he sent the pic to his entire family.


----------



## cebethel

We've never had one in our backyard :( We got plenty in the house tho! lol

Macwooley - I think we personally might have been split at birth...........but you look taller than me, so maybe not :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Looking for snakes 
Giving peeps the finger..
Both sound good to me...
I like going to the pet shop and looking at the aquariums, as well...
When we were little, we always went to the mall after church...and my sibs would go to the toy stores with my mother and grandmother...and I would go to the piano store and pet shop with my father...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Looking for snakes
> Giving peeps the finger..
> Both sound good to me...
> I like going to the pet shop and looking at the aquariums, as well...
> When we were little, we always went to the mall after church...and my sibs would go to the toy stores with my mother and grandmother...and I would go to the piano store and pet shop with my father...

Those sound like wonderful memories! :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Ok ladies after a long cycle (stuffed up by BCP/EPO) I finally get the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk last night, OH is in agony with backpain and wouldn't DTD.

I'm so upset right now, this is now the second month of trying and the second month of sore back on critical day, so another wasted cycle, I might as well not have bothered with moving my cycle dates and worrying about what I was eating.

Normally I'm sympathetic as he's quite a sooky boy, but right now I am really pissed off with him, I'm close to tears typing this.


----------



## Mabythistime

NorthStar said:


> Ok ladies after a long cycle (stuffed up by BCP/EPO) I finally get the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk last night, OH is in agony with backpain and wouldn't DTD.
> 
> I'm so upset right now, this is now the second month of trying and the second month of sore back on critical day, so another wasted cycle, I might as well not have bothered with moving my cycle dates and worrying about what I was eating.
> 
> Normally I'm sympathetic as he's quite a sooky boy, but right now I am really pissed off with him, I'm close to tears typing this.

:hugs: 

Not fair


----------



## Indigo77

What is wrong with his back? Can't he take a pill? :(


----------



## Indigo77

Well, it's 3:58 am here and I can't get to sleep...:(


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> What is wrong with his back? Can't he take a pill? :(

He did take a pill but he could hardly move, hadn't slept with the pain the night before and couldn't even keep his eyes open. I didn't even try though I did point out to him that it was definitely the night to DTD.

My temp has soared 0.5C this morning so the window is definitely closed, the stupid thing is I was prepared for a BFN this month I could live with that knowing that we'd tried everything, but this, second time in a row ](*,)

Could weep with frustration.


----------



## Natsby

Oh Northstar you poor thing that must be awful! Why does he have back pain? If this is the second month then couldn´t anyone help him in between the two OV days? He had better get some help before next cycle. 
Not to be personal but when did you last dtd? if it was in the last 5 days you are still in with a chance.
HUge hugs


----------



## Natsby

I´m back to rant again, oh dear I´ll get a reputation for it at this rate! It isn´t a big deal it´s just my OH, I am so worried about the meds he takes affecting his sperm count but he doesn´t seem bothered at all. He will give me a hug when I´m down but I feel like apart from the BD he isn´t with me in the process at all. I always get the feeling he wants me to forget about it and just get on with life if I try to talk to him about it. He is so concerned with his own things and nothing else. I guess that is why I´m on here so much right now, I feel very alone and like i´m hiding how much it is worrying me all the time. 
Ok maybe I´ll try to talk to him now...but I donñt have th energy for a fight just now and I´m sure he´ll get defensive and it will turn nasty. oh dear I´m a bit sorry for myself right now.


----------



## Bubba3

Natsby this is a great thread , I'm sorry you need it but I'm glad its here if that makes sense. Just wanting to send a very gentle but warm:hugs:
Narthstar that's miserable , time really can drag when you miss the window. Wishing you huge luck soon :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Oh Northstar you poor thing that must be awful! Why does he have back pain? If this is the second month then couldn´t anyone help him in between the two OV days? He had better get some help before next cycle.
> Not to be personal but when did you last dtd? if it was in the last 5 days you are still in with a chance.
> HUge hugs

Thanks Natsby we did it Wednesday night, in fact we did it tons earlier this week as I was expecting to ov a few days earlier. 

I have a job getting him to go to the doctor, it's not a like constant pain situation just that he's been gardening and thrown his back out on both of last 2 months. Next month I'm fully banning gardening until my temps spike.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby I've had my share of antidepressants in my life and when I got to a really low dose last year my GP said she was happy for me to stop them but that taking EPO; fish oil - omega 3 or Flaxseed oil and Vitamin B Complex would help my body control my depression and I have to say that since coming off them at the beginning of July 2010 I have only had 1 day where I felt like I wanted my antidepressants back but I had an early night that day and was great the next day.

Might it be worth trying to ask him if he would consider trying natural supplements for one month? He probably won't need the EPO (my depression has a hormonal aspect) but the other supplements are good for sperm health as well as general health.

Northstar maybe try talking your DH into seeing someone about his back. If we ignore the TTC for one moment surely he doesn't want to be in that much pain? :nope: But I am so sorry this month looks a bust :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> I´m back to rant again, oh dear I´ll get a reputation for it at this rate! It isn´t a big deal it´s just my OH, I am so worried about the meds he takes affecting his sperm count but he doesn´t seem bothered at all. He will give me a hug when I´m down but I feel like apart from the BD he isn´t with me in the process at all. I always get the feeling he wants me to forget about it and just get on with life if I try to talk to him about it. He is so concerned with his own things and nothing else. I guess that is why I´m on here so much right now, I feel very alone and like i´m hiding how much it is worrying me all the time.
> Ok maybe I´ll try to talk to him now...but I donñt have th energy for a fight just now and I´m sure he´ll get defensive and it will turn nasty. oh dear I´m a bit sorry for myself right now.

I don't think men see it the same way as us matey, they don't get too involved in the emotional stuff on this TTC journey, my OH this morning said something about knowing the times to DTD being "witchcraft or something" because to him it's just a case of it's going to happen let's not get too wound up about it.

Such a cliche but men really are different, :hugs: that's what you have your online TTC 35+ friends for, talking about this stuff.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> I´m back to rant again, oh dear I´ll get a reputation for it at this rate! It isn´t a big deal it´s just my OH, I am so worried about the meds he takes affecting his sperm count but he doesn´t seem bothered at all. He will give me a hug when I´m down but I feel like apart from the BD he isn´t with me in the process at all. I always get the feeling he wants me to forget about it and just get on with life if I try to talk to him about it. He is so concerned with his own things and nothing else. I guess that is why I´m on here so much right now, I feel very alone and like i´m hiding how much it is worrying me all the time.
> Ok maybe I´ll try to talk to him now...but I donñt have th energy for a fight just now and I´m sure he´ll get defensive and it will turn nasty. oh dear I´m a bit sorry for myself right now.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Ok ladies after a long cycle (stuffed up by BCP/EPO) I finally get the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk last night, OH is in agony with backpain and wouldn't DTD.
> 
> I'm so upset right now, this is now the second month of trying and the second month of sore back on critical day, so another wasted cycle, I might as well not have bothered with moving my cycle dates and worrying about what I was eating.
> 
> Normally I'm sympathetic as he's quite a sooky boy, but right now I am really pissed off with him, I'm close to tears typing this.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Nat and NS....Send both your OH's over here and I will whip them into shape for you! :trouble:


----------



## Bubba3

:haha: Indigo the husband whisperer ! Love it.
Oh well , sorry my turn to moan . It's a sort of mixed one actually but I know you girls will get it. 
So we've been trying for 8 cycles now ( not as long as some but enough that I'm scared and confused at times ) sorry if a bit personal , but we've always had a great sex life , happy and fun. So of course hubby has known were 'trying' but I'm sure like a lot of people here hasn't realized how much ive been 'trying' . We talked about not wanting our sex life to become timetabled etc etc , but of course I know exactly ( well not always exactly ) but as close as I can the 'right' time. This morning I had a total melt down because ( warning poss tmi) we were dancing away and he pulled out at exactly the wrong moment :wacko: 
Of course I was super upset , Im day ten , got my first pos opk yesterday afternoon ( but now no ewcm ) have been drinking green tea which I hate , even took a little cough syrup etc then he did that. 
So I'll get to the good bit. In some ways although bad timing it made me spill about everything , 
how I wasn't saying much in order to keep things as natural and spontaneous as poss etc etc . He 
was surprised at how much I'd been worrying and keeping from him. We had such a great hour of 
thrashing it out and came up with a plan that he would look at my 'maybe baby ' chart on my iPad , 
which is a very not scientific but general guide , so he can check when were on a green light day etc.

We totally agreed the green days would be bonus days but even if it was red and were up for it then so beit . It's such a hard balance , keeping things the way they always were but catching 'those' days . Equally we agreed even if it's a green day and were sick or tired or simply not in the mood 
that we won't force. Having said that he's always in the mood , and I can make it work even of I'm not sometimes :winkwink: 
So I guess , this needed to happen for us , and were closer for it . I really couldn't carry all this on 
my own and I'm lucky he's the sort that wants to help 
Funny these men though . There I am popping new supplements , denying myself our treat coffee ( our new machine is a major treat living somewhere where there are no nice cafes ) swigging grapefruit juice and green tea which Im not that keen on truth be told. Taking my temp and spitting on a scope every morning , and he still didn't cotton on to all that I was doing :dohh:
Even when he's been for a sa test. They can be so un observant . I teased him saying at least I know I could get away with an affair or a crazy shopping habit or something !
I agree though , I don't think even the best hubbies invest the same amount of emotions and heartache. Not all of course , some are amazing and hurt too. Maybe they deal it with it in different ways ? Mine gets so cought up in the rest of our life sometimes. 
My freak out did show me how much this was meaning to me too . How scared of missing that crucial moment , and how long each month feels . But at least we both have a clearer understanding. How could he 'get it' if I wasn't telling him.:dohh: 

Well , that's my moan , freak out , crazy moment. Thanks so so much for this thread , it means so much to have a place to go. :hugs: I'm a fish out of water not only where we live but I don't kow anyone else who's had ttc issues so those is a great find . Take care all of you :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

It is so nice that you had a heart to heart with him...I do think the good ones do try their best for the most part, most of the time, but I think they all need a 'talking to' once in a while...Mine actually likes the calendar...It helps him 'manage' himself a bit...and he likes that it takes the guesswork out of when he'll 'get lucky'...

Plus, men, like third graders, seem to need visual aids.


----------



## Bubba3

:haha::haha: sooo true thanks for reply. I think it just will give him a reference without us both having to be super obvious even though it is in a way. Oh the games hey . He promised me though no matter what the aim , well still enjoy things the way we always have. 
Must admit he proves he's just the best over and over. He puts up with all my craziness and loves me all the same :happydance:
Whatever happens I'm one lucky gal :blush:


----------



## Reb S

As I've had my bad day and am feeling better, I thought I'd send some :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all you girls with OH issues. They are differently to us - different wiring, different programming - and it's hard to get them onside - but always worth it! x


----------



## Mabythistime

Bubba3, I just love the plan you made. Green light, red light no words needed. That sounds great. Glad you realised you cannot carry it all on your own and you now have the best helping you! GL


----------



## Bubba3

Mabythistime said:


> Bubba3, I just love the plan you made. Green light, red light no words needed. That sounds great. Glad you realised you cannot carry it all on your own and you now have the best helping you! GL

:flower:Thanks for your reply , its been an emotional day but a positive outcome . Was even able to show him my pos opk just now , didn't do that before I feel so much lighten now :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Bubba3 said:


> :haha: Indigo the husband whisperer ! Love it.
> Oh well , sorry my turn to moan . It's a sort of mixed one actually but I know you girls will get it.
> So we've been trying for 8 cycles now ( not as long as some but enough that I'm scared and confused at times ) sorry if a bit personal , but we've always had a great sex life , happy and fun. So of course hubby has known were 'trying' but I'm sure like a lot of people here hasn't realized how much ive been 'trying' . We talked about not wanting our sex life to become timetabled etc etc , but of course I know exactly ( well not always exactly ) but as close as I can the 'right' time. This morning I had a total melt down because ( warning poss tmi) we were dancing away and he pulled out at exactly the wrong moment :wacko:
> Of course I was super upset , Im day ten , got my first pos opk yesterday afternoon ( but now no ewcm ) have been drinking green tea which I hate , even took a little cough syrup etc then he did that.
> So I'll get to the good bit. In some ways although bad timing it made me spill about everything ,
> how I wasn't saying much in order to keep things as natural and spontaneous as poss etc etc . He
> was surprised at how much I'd been worrying and keeping from him. We had such a great hour of
> thrashing it out and came up with a plan that he would look at my 'maybe baby ' chart on my iPad ,
> which is a very not scientific but general guide , so he can check when were on a green light day etc.
> 
> We totally agreed the green days would be bonus days but even if it was red and were up for it then so beit . It's such a hard balance , keeping things the way they always were but catching 'those' days . Equally we agreed even if it's a green day and were sick or tired or simply not in the mood
> that we won't force. Having said that he's always in the mood , and I can make it work even of I'm not sometimes :winkwink:
> So I guess , this needed to happen for us , and were closer for it . I really couldn't carry all this on
> my own and I'm lucky he's the sort that wants to help
> Funny these men though . There I am popping new supplements , denying myself our treat coffee ( our new machine is a major treat living somewhere where there are no nice cafes ) swigging grapefruit juice and green tea which Im not that keen on truth be told. Taking my temp and spitting on a scope every morning , and he still didn't cotton on to all that I was doing :dohh:
> Even when he's been for a sa test. They can be so un observant . I teased him saying at least I know I could get away with an affair or a crazy shopping habit or something !
> I agree though , I don't think even the best hubbies invest the same amount of emotions and heartache. Not all of course , some are amazing and hurt too. Maybe they deal it with it in different ways ? Mine gets so cought up in the rest of our life sometimes.
> My freak out did show me how much this was meaning to me too . How scared of missing that crucial moment , and how long each month feels . But at least we both have a clearer understanding. How could he 'get it' if I wasn't telling him.:dohh:
> 
> Well , that's my moan , freak out , crazy moment. Thanks so so much for this thread , it means so much to have a place to go. :hugs: I'm a fish out of water not only where we live but I don't kow anyone else who's had ttc issues so those is a great find . Take care all of you :flower:

Thank you for sharing this :flower:

I'm going to talk to my OH about next month, see if we can get a plan in place to prevent the last 2 months missed opportunity. If nothing else gardening in his first week off will be banned!:wacko:

And I'm thinking about telling him about the EPO, the cough mixture (it's horrible and tastes like spew!) and the stress I'm under with this TTC stuff. 

Sounds like your OH is now on the same page Bubba3, that's great.

The irony that this baby was HIS idea in the first place isn't lost on me, but now I've opened the Pandora's box it's something I really want too.

I'm also feeling the extra pressure of his work schedule which takes him away from home 2 weeks out ever 4, and my own work schedule which involves travelling - I'm having to block out chunks of my calendar as "no fly" and I'm worried my boss might ask me why!


----------



## Natsby

Oh dear Northstar sounds like you both have a fair bit of stress to deal with there can´t be easy being apart so much. I´m sure he will understand if you explain how your feeling. I hope so anyway.
I talked to my OH about how I felt and as expected he got defensive and cross and said he didn´t want to change his life for something that might or might not happen. I pointed out that cutting out coffee was not changing his life as in fact he doesn´t do anything else different, still smokes still drinks, (although not much.) Then it turned out he is worried that if it doesn´t work I will look else where for a sperm doner.. who knew? the stuff that goes on in his head is a mystery to me. SO now I have explained that it is his baby I want and not just a baby I think we are back on the same page. I might try your green light plan Bubba3 sounds like a good one.
Hugs all round got to run going to the market for veggies.


----------



## Jax41

Natsby, Northstar, Bubba - big hugs girls :hugs:. I've been having this very conversation with Littletike on another thread and we have reluctant DH's and she is proof that it can happen with one as she's got her BFP!

This is the hardest thing but I feel very awkward talking to my DH about what should be a beautiful and natural progression in our relationship as I know he doesn't really want anymore (he's got 3 first time round and now a grandchild too!!) he has said he does but I just feel his heart isn't in it like mine is and he is your genuine bone fida 'bloke'. I would love all the chats with our legs up in the air together after BD, showing him my + OPK, getting him in the mood on a good night but it's just no use, I know he will not buy into it all (probably dig his hooves in more like!!). So I have to be very cunning and surreptitious and blimey it just adds more pressure to an already stressful process believe me and I do feel alone. I can't imagine what he is going to say to me when I do get a BFP probably a roll of the eyes and a 'happy now you got what you wanted'!!! Of course I could be doing him an incredible injustice here as I do think he is also completely unaware that you are only fertile for 48hrs, I'm sure he thinks you can get preg at any time of the month!! He has also said that he does want kids with me but if we can't afford them then there's no point, I said all babies need is love, hugs and a mummy and a daddy because mine didn't have a lot of cash but they sure gave me all of the other stuff!!!

Nats - the conversations I have had usually end up as arguments so I feel your pain, disappointment and dare I say it, you just want to hit them over the head and shout why did I marry you, you ar*ehole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gosh, I'm making my DH sound like a right git and he's not really, he has so many other positives, it's just that I guess this is more important to me than it is to him.....

So thank you girls for being there for me more than you will ever know, will you be my cyber husbands (if only you could do the BD bit for me too!!!!!!:haha::rofl::rofl:)???

Lots of luv on such an emotional subject:kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Jax it's flipping tough this . I must admit I was really unsure which way our talk/rant was going to go , I think I was so wound up and hurt feeling he wasn't as committed as me that I didn't care at that point . Your right though , this would add another huge pressure on you and it would be lonely , just want to say were all here. Even though I'm new to this forum I already feel blown away by the support . Lean on us all whenever you need :hugs::hugs:
Rooting for you all the way :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Northstar , I wrote you a long reply then messed up the sending don't know how :dohh:
I just wanted to say thanks for your reply . The work pressures must be so hard. My oh was overseas last month , but I was in need of a break and used it to get used to watching listening to my body to be more ready this month. 
Keep going , keep strong and keep talking , most of all be gentle with yourself too. Also hide the garden shed keys :haha:
Wishing you buckets of :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Natsby isn't it amazing what goes on in their heads too . Thankyou for sharing it opened my eyes to the thought that they must feel helpless too sometimes. 
Keep going , and thanks again:flower:


----------



## Natsby

Jax, sorry to hear your feeling the strain. and yes sometimes I do want to hit him over the head, but then I think he is scared for me, he saw me go through the pain of losing two and I´m sure that effected him too.
Overall I see my male friends with their kids and I think they didn´t understand how important children were until they had them. One friend of mine went through ivf with his ex because she wanted a baby. He thought that when it was born he would see her at weekends and that would be fine. Now he is changing everything in his life to be with his daughter every day. So I hope that even if they aren´t very involved now, when the bubs are born they will find their role and fall in love with them. I´m sure my oh will be a great dad, he is fantastic with his brothers kids, but I have to accept that to get us there I´m pretty much on my own...except for you fab ladies!! Sisters are doing it for themselves (exits singing!)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, big :hugs: to you. I have a different set of circumstances that has it's own challenges but Jax I just wanted to say that a friend of mine was in a similar situation to you where she did not have kids and her DH already did and wasn't really keen on more. But she talked him round to trying and although his heart wasn't really in it he totally changed when the kids arrived (they ended up with 2 and she was over 40 for both) and is a great father.

Anyway, I'm grateful that my BF is someone I can totally talk to about all of it - stick my legs up in the air, put in the soft cups and show him the sticks, even though we are not together, so I am really grateful for that. It is tough as well to schedule it all but it could be worse :)

So :hugs: to you who have issues with your OH and hope you manage to get them talked through.


----------



## Bubba3

Wow butterfly ,this must have it's moments . Good on you , I'm really good friends with my ex and people around us always thought it was odd. Sad really . So it's great to see you making this work for you , go for it . 
My hubby is super clucky he's the one who started the whole I want a baby thing. I guess he's just a bit more chilled at times than me. Well I was until it was a lot trickier than I naively thought.
Wishing tons of baby dust . Good luck keep posting


----------



## NorthStar

Bubba3 said:


> Wow butterfly ,this must have it's moments . Good on you , I'm really good friends with my ex and people around us always thought it was odd. Sad really . So it's great to see you making this work for you , go for it .
> My hubby is super clucky he's the one who started the whole I want a baby thing. I guess he's just a bit more chilled at times than me. Well I was until it was a lot trickier than I naively thought.
> Wishing tons of baby dust . Good luck keep posting

Same here it was my OH's idea to have a baby but now I want one, and he's so relaxed about it he says "it'll happen, let's relax" and I'm so super controlling and anxious about it :wacko:

Men, eh?


----------



## Macwooly

Jax, Natsby, Northstar :hugs:

Wish I could say something which would help but I just don't have the words which will bring you comfort :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does anyone ever feel like beating their head against the wall?! Lol.

Ok, venting done....:happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks, I'm feeling pretty good today, my OH now understands that gardening is verboten until after ov next month!

Talking to you ladies online, and my only TTC35+ friend (who lives overseas now) has really helped me this past day or so, I'm ready to start again next month and in the meantime I'm going to have some fun, we had some "recreational" shagging this afternoon and a lovely lazy sunday.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling pretty good today, my OH now understands that gardening is verboten until after ov next month!
> 
> Talking to you ladies online, and my only TTC35+ friend (who lives overseas now) has really helped me this past day or so, I'm ready to start again next month and in the meantime I'm going to have some fun, we had some "recreational" shagging this afternoon and a lovely lazy sunday.

All in all then, I would say you had a great afternoon! :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

Yeah I´m feeling much better too. OH is in a good mood and we both have exhibitions coming up in Madrid so we are working like mad things, it is nice to be in the same place but both working on our own projects. Reminds me why we fell in love in the first place. And lets face it two artists in one house hold bound to be dramas sometimes. Thanks for all your kind words ladies it really helps.


----------



## Indigo77

Jax, send yours over, too. :grr: 

It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy! 

WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:


----------



## NorthStar

I love it, if my OH goes near the garden before CD12 next month Indigo is coming for him, with a big stick :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I love it, if my OH goes near the garden before CD12 next month Indigo is coming for him, with a big stick :thumbup:

That should sort him out :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba3

NorthStar said:


> Thanks, I'm feeling pretty good today, my OH now understands that gardening is verboten until after ov next month!
> 
> Talking to you ladies online, and my only TTC35+ friend (who lives overseas now) has really helped me this past day or so, I'm ready to start again next month and in the meantime I'm going to have some fun, we had some "recreational" shagging this afternoon and a lovely lazy sunday.




dachsundmom said:


> Does anyone ever feel like beating their head against the wall?! Lol.
> 
> Ok, venting done....:happydance:

Bang away just don't hurt yourself :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Indigo77 said:


> Jax, send yours over, too. :grr:
> 
> It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy!
> 
> WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:

:rofl::rofl: Brilliant and a bit scary :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> :hugs:Jax it's flipping tough this . I must admit I was really unsure which way our talk/rant was going to go , I think I was so wound up and hurt feeling he wasn't as committed as me that I didn't care at that point . Your right though , this would add another huge pressure on you and it would be lonely , just want to say were all here. Even though I'm new to this forum I already feel blown away by the support . Lean on us all whenever you need :hugs::hugs:
> Rooting for you all the way :flower:

Thanks Bubba, well done for being brave and laying your cards on the table, you're right it can go either way depending on what mood they're in, but at least your DH know's now that you mean business!! My DH know's I mean business but has selective hearing sometimes me thinks :growlmad:!! Big double hugs :hugs: backatcha!!xXx


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Jax, sorry to hear your feeling the strain. and yes sometimes I do want to hit him over the head, but then I think he is scared for me, he saw me go through the pain of losing two and I´m sure that effected him too.
> Overall I see my male friends with their kids and I think they didn´t understand how important children were until they had them. One friend of mine went through ivf with his ex because she wanted a baby. He thought that when it was born he would see her at weekends and that would be fine. Now he is changing everything in his life to be with his daughter every day. So I hope that even if they aren´t very involved now, when the bubs are born they will find their role and fall in love with them. I´m sure my oh will be a great dad, he is fantastic with his brothers kids, but I have to accept that to get us there I´m pretty much on my own...except for you fab ladies!! Sisters are doing it for themselves (exits singing!)

Hi Natsby - I'm sure you're right, your OH just doesn't want you to go through the pain of losing one again, but then you're feeling the same kind of sadness now anyway, bless them sometimes they just don't geddit do they?:dohh: Men!

I'm sure your OH will be a fab Dad too, and you're right about the bit to get you there I don't think they're really that hung up about it (unlike us!!) but you're never alone Nats, I'm here for you and the all the ladies too :hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies, big :hugs: to you. I have a different set of circumstances that has it's own challenges but Jax I just wanted to say that a friend of mine was in a similar situation to you where she did not have kids and her DH already did and wasn't really keen on more. But she talked him round to trying and although his heart wasn't really in it he totally changed when the kids arrived (they ended up with 2 and she was over 40 for both) and is a great father.
> 
> Anyway, I'm grateful that my BF is someone I can totally talk to about all of it - stick my legs up in the air, put in the soft cups and show him the sticks, even though we are not together, so I am really grateful for that. It is tough as well to schedule it all but it could be worse :)
> 
> So :hugs: to you who have issues with your OH and hope you manage to get them talked through.

Thank you Butterfly!! Your message has filled me with confidence again and I'm feeling much better today!! TBH I have no doubt that my DH will love to be a Daddy again he just thinks what's all the fuss about the bit before, 'it'll happen' whilst I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof!! 

It's good that you can be open with your BF about it all, but then trying to organise it when you're not 'together' must lead to a whole new challenge!!

Loads of luck to you this cycle, go get that BFP!!xXx

Ps. I feel like you should have my avatar!!


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax, send yours over, too. :grr:
> 
> It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy!
> 
> WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:

Yikes!! You're right though Indigo :thumbup:, he's a bad boy :growlmad: I'm going to smack his l'il bum :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, send yours over, too. :grr:
> 
> It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy!
> 
> WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:
> 
> Yikes!! You're right though Indigo :thumbup:, he's a bad boy :growlmad: I'm going to smack his l'il bum :haha:Click to expand...

He might like that :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, send yours over, too. :grr:
> 
> It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy!
> 
> WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:
> 
> Yikes!! You're right though Indigo :thumbup:, he's a bad boy :growlmad: I'm going to smack his l'il bum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He might like that :haha:Click to expand...

Definitely going to give it a go then!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, send yours over, too. :grr:
> 
> It should be his # 1 priority to make you a mommy!
> 
> WTH? :growlmad: :trouble:
> 
> Yikes!! You're right though Indigo :thumbup:, he's a bad boy :growlmad: I'm going to smack his l'il bum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He might like that :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Definitely going to give it a go then!!!!!Click to expand...

Goodness if he likes that you'll be going after him with whips next :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, big :hugs: to you. I have a different set of circumstances that has it's own challenges but Jax I just wanted to say that a friend of mine was in a similar situation to you where she did not have kids and her DH already did and wasn't really keen on more. But she talked him round to trying and although his heart wasn't really in it he totally changed when the kids arrived (they ended up with 2 and she was over 40 for both) and is a great father.
> 
> Anyway, I'm grateful that my BF is someone I can totally talk to about all of it - stick my legs up in the air, put in the soft cups and show him the sticks, even though we are not together, so I am really grateful for that. It is tough as well to schedule it all but it could be worse :)
> 
> So :hugs: to you who have issues with your OH and hope you manage to get them talked through.
> 
> Thank you Butterfly!! Your message has filled me with confidence again and I'm feeling much better today!! TBH I have no doubt that my DH will love to be a Daddy again he just thinks what's all the fuss about the bit before, 'it'll happen' whilst I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof!!
> 
> It's good that you can be open with your BF about it all, but then trying to organise it when you're not 'together' must lead to a whole new challenge!!
> 
> Loads of luck to you this cycle, go get that BFP!!xXx
> 
> Ps. I feel like you should have my avatar!!Click to expand...

Glad you are feeling better today, it is all so stressful isn't it!

Thanks for the GL, am really hoping this is the month as I have the time to get plenty of :sex: in without stressing about having to be anywhere!

Yes, I should nick your avatar! I had a purple one before my real pic and I might go back to that if I want to be anonymous again!


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, big :hugs: to you. I have a different set of circumstances that has it's own challenges but Jax I just wanted to say that a friend of mine was in a similar situation to you where she did not have kids and her DH already did and wasn't really keen on more. But she talked him round to trying and although his heart wasn't really in it he totally changed when the kids arrived (they ended up with 2 and she was over 40 for both) and is a great father.
> 
> Anyway, I'm grateful that my BF is someone I can totally talk to about all of it - stick my legs up in the air, put in the soft cups and show him the sticks, even though we are not together, so I am really grateful for that. It is tough as well to schedule it all but it could be worse :)
> 
> So :hugs: to you who have issues with your OH and hope you manage to get them talked through.
> 
> Thank you Butterfly!! Your message has filled me with confidence again and I'm feeling much better today!! TBH I have no doubt that my DH will love to be a Daddy again he just thinks what's all the fuss about the bit before, 'it'll happen' whilst I'm like a cat on a hot tin roof!!
> 
> It's good that you can be open with your BF about it all, but then trying to organise it when you're not 'together' must lead to a whole new challenge!!
> 
> Loads of luck to you this cycle, go get that BFP!!xXx
> 
> Ps. I feel like you should have my avatar!!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad you are feeling better today, it is all so stressful isn't it!
> 
> Thanks for the GL, am really hoping this is the month as I have the time to get plenty of :sex: in without stressing about having to be anywhere!
> 
> Yes, I should nick your avatar! I had a purple one before my real pic and I might go back to that if I want to be anonymous again!Click to expand...

Looking like a good cycle for you then Butterfly, go catch that BFP!!!!x


----------



## Reb S

I thought this was a bad day sticky thread, now I'm reading about spanking and whipping! Yippee! Hope everyone's feeling good right now x


----------



## twinkle1975

Reb S said:


> I thought this was a bad day sticky thread, now I'm reading about spanking and whipping! Yippee! Hope everyone's feeling good right now x

Just popped for a nosey & saw that!! Made me do a double take!!


----------



## twinkle1975

Then of course I had to go back & see what you were talking about! :winkwink:


----------



## Natsby

We may get down and depressed, but together we don´t stay down long!! Loving the ladies on over 35, comedy with OPKs and poas.


----------



## Natsby

For the first time today I felt awful when I saw a friend pregnant. Up till now I have always been fine around pregnant women and babies, I thought see proves it can happen and my time will come. Tonight I just wanted to sit down and cry seeing her bump. i< am happy for her but so down that after two years and 2 mc I still have never got that far down the path. This is so hard, I don´t want to be or become an obsessed woman who doesn´t make the most of life because I´m too busy feeling sorry for myself. I have never had kids before and was happy, so why am I finding this so tough?
OK whinge over, thanks for listening.


----------



## Indigo77

Hang in there...:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I know how you feel, it used to just bore me but now I find it difficult to cope with.

There is one of my friends posts EVERY DAY on FB since she got pregnant, about the pregnancy and now several pictures and videos a day of the baby, I've had to hide her from my feed as I couldn't take it anymore. 

It's hard Natsby but we'll get there too, keep the faith :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: to all needing one :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> For the first time today I felt awful when I saw a friend pregnant. Up till now I have always been fine around pregnant women and babies, I thought see proves it can happen and my time will come. Tonight I just wanted to sit down and cry seeing her bump. i< am happy for her but so down that after two years and 2 mc I still have never got that far down the path. This is so hard, I don´t want to be or become an obsessed woman who doesn´t make the most of life because I´m too busy feeling sorry for myself. I have never had kids before and was happy, so why am I finding this so tough?
> OK whinge over, thanks for listening.


Sorry you feel bad Natsby :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs::hugs:Sorry Natsby , our feelings can take us by surprise all the time. Perhaps your trying to be brave so much , often having to put on that happy smile but it still hurts inside , it's just sort of cought up with you a little.
Your not feeling sorry for yourself or whining. Anyway your entitled to feel sad .
A very food friend gave me great advice . Might not make too much sense but here goes. I'd been crying for hours about my first daughters condition. I was saying I know how much worse it could be , we could have lost her , there are other kids with terminal illness etc etc on and on I went. She told me stop thinking about the kids who are sicker than her , the kids who are perfectly healthy just allow yourself to feel sad for your own circumstances. 
It gave me permission to say yes actually this is horrible , I'm jot dwelling or wallowing but I'm allowing myself to feel this sadness. 
Hope you feel a little better soon . Take care


----------



## NorthStar

Well I'm getting my AF a week early, in fact it's the date it would've been due if I hadn't taken the mini BCP last month to shift my cycle back a few days.

So, I'll be ov'ing next month whilst my OH is away working and I'll then have to try again with the mini BCP to shift my cycle again in July, with no guarantee this will work either, otherwise the next 6 months there is no possibility of even TTC naturally, due to my OH being away 2 weeks out of every 4 during the time I ov. 

I knew I was out this month, but this is the worst possible outcome,and I feel really crap about it, my parents are visiting, they have no idea and I have to try and act happy when I want to howl.:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Well I'm getting my AF a week early, in fact it's the date it would've been due if I hadn't taken the mini BCP last month to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> So, I'll be ov'ing next month whilst my OH is away working and I'll then have to try again with the mini BCP to shift my cycle again in July, with no guarantee this will work either, otherwise the next 6 months there is no possibility of even TTC naturally, due to my OH being away 2 weeks out of every 4 during the time I ov.
> 
> I knew I was out this month, but this is the worst possible outcome,and I feel really crap about it, my parents are visiting, they have no idea and I have to try and act happy when I want to howl.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: As said on another thread be gentle with yourself and we'll all be here for you whatever you decide regarding the mini pill :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Oh bugger Northstar. Nothing I can say will make it better but as Mcwooly says were with you every step of this difficult journey .:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs:Northstar,:hugs:So sorry Hun,hope u feel better soon ,someone once told me before u know it u will be poas again and testing for o and it won't be long till it comes round again,for every af it brings u closer to your bfp ,shopping and ice-cream always helped me,take care Hun,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

NorthStar said:


> Well I'm getting my AF a week early, in fact it's the date it would've been due if I hadn't taken the mini BCP last month to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> So, I'll be ov'ing next month whilst my OH is away working and I'll then have to try again with the mini BCP to shift my cycle again in July, with no guarantee this will work either, otherwise the next 6 months there is no possibility of even TTC naturally, due to my OH being away 2 weeks out of every 4 during the time I ov.
> 
> I knew I was out this month, but this is the worst possible outcome,and I feel really crap about it, my parents are visiting, they have no idea and I have to try and act happy when I want to howl.:nope:

Oh hun you must be feeling rotten! Is there no way you can get to him whilst he is away? Is he military or on a oil rig or something? Ok how about he leaves you some swimmer in the freezer and you use that? I´m joking, but it does seem like a rubbish situation for you. I hope you manage to sort your cycle out to make it work for you huge :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> Well I'm getting my AF a week early, in fact it's the date it would've been due if I hadn't taken the mini BCP last month to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> So, I'll be ov'ing next month whilst my OH is away working and I'll then have to try again with the mini BCP to shift my cycle again in July, with no guarantee this will work either, otherwise the next 6 months there is no possibility of even TTC naturally, due to my OH being away 2 weeks out of every 4 during the time I ov.
> 
> I knew I was out this month, but this is the worst possible outcome,and I feel really crap about it, my parents are visiting, they have no idea and I have to try and act happy when I want to howl.:nope:

Sending you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Well I'm getting my AF a week early, in fact it's the date it would've been due if I hadn't taken the mini BCP last month to shift my cycle back a few days.
> 
> So, I'll be ov'ing next month whilst my OH is away working and I'll then have to try again with the mini BCP to shift my cycle again in July, with no guarantee this will work either, otherwise the next 6 months there is no possibility of even TTC naturally, due to my OH being away 2 weeks out of every 4 during the time I ov.
> 
> I knew I was out this month, but this is the worst possible outcome,and I feel really crap about it, my parents are visiting, they have no idea and I have to try and act happy when I want to howl.:nope:

Northstar, just a thought that you have probably looked at already but is there any chance that your DH can swap his shifts so that he is on the opposite fortnights - or even move by a week somehow? Probably not but just trying to think of some other way round it...


----------



## Indigo77

NS...That really sux...
:hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Right, I need to have my own bad day post!

Got up really early this morning for a one and a half hour drive to a craft fair where I sold nothing basically because hardly anyone came. Am struggling to make any money at all in the Uk as the opportunities are more scarce here so am panicking that I have no money :wacko: - how I would ever afford a baby is something that I am not even considering at this time.

Apart from that I have a UTI and I don't feel in any way shape or form pregnant this month. Have just stuffed my face with a packet of pork scratchings and now feel sick :sick:

Added to that everything else I am trying to do seems to be turning to dust and to cap it all I just want to sit and watch the golf but my housemate is watching a film so it seems unfair to interrupt!

:nope:

Rant over, think I feel a bit better as writing it down makes it all seem so trivial compared to what other people are going through :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It sounds like you can use a long, warm bath with a glass of wine...


----------



## Macwooly

My turn for a moan :nope: I woke feeling so hopeless and irritable and then I took my temp and used my CBFM and feel even more fed up :nope: My temperature has more peaks and dips than the Rocky mountains :nope: And my CBFM is still low but this time last cycle I was starting to get highs :nope:

We're supposed to be doing the SMEP and DH is on board with that but I feel like I have a UTI starting and just feel so unwell that I am going to struggle to get in the mood for BDing and to be honest I don't know if I can be bothered to try :shrug: DH and I agreed we would not BD just to make a baby and if one of us was not in the mood then we we wouldn't force it and if I force myself just to make a baby DH will be so disappointed in me/for me :(

My home is a mess due to renovations and as hard as I try it's not getting clean or tidy as quickly as I want and 3 months of mess is enough :growlmad:

Also we're supposed to go and see FIL who came home from hospital yesterday after having surgery to remove cancerous growths from his mouth and I know he likes to see me but I struggle as I watched my dad die from cancer so it is really stirring up emotions for me and I have struggled with Father's Day since my dad died and the combination is really affecting me. I am desperately trying to stay strong for DH but :nope:

Sorry to unload :blush: Well lets pull myself together and get sorted to visit FIL then I can come home and hide under a duvet all day with my dogs.

Loads of :hugs: to any ladies who need one and loads of :dust: to all still waiting on their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs::hugs:Butterfly , none of your worries are trivial at all. We left the UK for similar reasons. I still pine for home but we need to be in Au where prospects are better.would online selling be an option , sorry if a stupid suggestion. I'm so sorry you have uti too , that can make you feel so miserable. A nice long bath and glass of vino sounds good , with a lot of water perhaps . Take care and feel well soon:flower:

Macwooly , oh my how I can relate to your sadness. I too find fathers day tough and lost my dad to cancer. That would be so tough to visit your fil ,without feeling poorly too. 
Lean on your lovely oh he sounds a star , take care of yourself and cotton wool wrap yourself for as long as it takes . This sounds like a day to pull out all your treats for yourself . Be well very soon , gentle hugs:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Bubba :hugs: I decided not to hide my feelings from DH and he was so good about it all and understand about it and is making me a cup of tea and a sausage sarnie at the moment :thumbup: 

Just getting my feelings out on here helped me tell DH about it and I feel emotionally a bit better :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Bubba :hugs: I decided not to hide my feelings from DH and he was so good about it all and understand about it and is making me a cup of tea and a sausage sarnie at the moment :thumbup:
> 
> Just getting my feelings out on here helped me tell DH about it and I feel emotionally a bit better :)

Awk Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,look after yourself ,will be thinking of u, dh and your family today ,sometimes life is so tough,glad u have your lovely hubby to lean on,yum for the tea and sausage sandwich,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Oh ladies some days are just rubbish! But they don´t last, tomorrow Butterfly might make a big sale and Macwooly you might be right in the mood and the timing might be perfect. Things can always change. I too left the UK because I was struggling to live as an artist, I still struggle, but I teach too so it works out better than it did.
I agree with the others be kind to your selves and big hugs coming your way from Spain.


----------



## Bubba3

Mmm mmm tea and sausage sandwich , I'll be right over . :winkwink: damn it for marrying a veggie ...actually he makes lovely bacon sarnies . Be well ladies :friends::friends:


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly & Butterfly.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's Father's Day here, as well...:cry::cry::cry:
My FIL is here....will be seeing him....bought him a bottle of Dewars...

Still no temp rise and I don't feel like DTD, either...:sleep:

Feel like a movie marathon in bed, with multiple bowls of leftovers (penne w/ bolognese sauce & shredded aged asiago)....but we promised MIL would 'help' her shop for new house...I HATE shopping unless it's a present for someone else's LO.

Feel better ladies...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly, Butteryfly, Indigo - big hugs coming your way girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will be glad when today's over too.....miss my Dad, so want to be able to do lovely 'Dad' things for my DH and to cap it all his kids are stinkers and never make a fuss of him on Dad's day - makes me so cross :growlmad:

Anyway, I am ever hopeful girls that next year Father's Day will be a happier one for all of us because of those three little words - BFP :flower:xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you for the hugs ladies :)

Well FIL is doing well and the doctors are confident they have removed all the cancer so FXed. Thankfully neither of my SILs or BIL were there when we visited so got to have a good chat with him.


----------



## Reb S

Aw, lots of hugs to McWooley, Butterfly, Jax and Indigo! I hope you all have better days tomorrow x


----------



## Macwooly

Well woke this morning with a much more positive attitude :thumbup: Temps well who knows :shrug: But CBFM has given me a high :) 

Still feeling a bit like I have a UTI but drank loads and loads yesterday and feel a little better :)

But not sure how the BDing will go so maybe this won't be our month but we're prepared for it :)

Lots of :hugs: for all :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Macwooly said:


> Well woke this morning with a much more positive attitude :thumbup: Temps well who knows :shrug: But CBFM has given me a high :)
> 
> Still feeling a bit like I have a UTI but drank loads and loads yesterday and feel a little better :)
> 
> But not sure how the BDing will go so maybe this won't be our month but we're prepared for it :)
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for all :hugs:

Apples, cranberries and parsley are all great for a UTI, hope your feeling better and can catch that egg.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Well woke this morning with a much more positive attitude :thumbup: Temps well who knows :shrug: But CBFM has given me a high :)
> 
> Still feeling a bit like I have a UTI but drank loads and loads yesterday and feel a little better :)
> 
> But not sure how the BDing will go so maybe this won't be our month but we're prepared for it :)
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for all :hugs:

Glad you're feeling so much more postive today lovely, I was getting worried about you feeling down and out before you'd even started this cycle! 

Well done for getting through a tough day yesterday, I'm sure your FIL appreciated having a relatively impartial lovely person like you to talk too.

Right, I've said it before and will say it again, eyes down for a full house this cycle, lets go get those BFP's!!!!!

x:kiss:x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well woke this morning with a much more positive attitude :thumbup: Temps well who knows :shrug: But CBFM has given me a high :)
> 
> Still feeling a bit like I have a UTI but drank loads and loads yesterday and feel a little better :)
> 
> But not sure how the BDing will go so maybe this won't be our month but we're prepared for it :)
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for all :hugs:
> 
> Glad you're feeling so much more postive today lovely, I was getting worried about you feeling down and out before you'd even started this cycle!
> 
> Well done for getting through a tough day yesterday, I'm sure your FIL appreciated having a relatively impartial lovely person like you to talk too.
> 
> Right, I've said it before and will say it again, eyes down for a full house this cycle, lets go get those BFP's!!!!!
> 
> x:kiss:xClick to expand...

Thanks Jax :hugs: 

I am feeling really excellent this afternoon and suddenly found loads of PMA for this cycle :) You ladies really helped me with a naff day but onwards and upwards :thumbup:

Plus my porch is finally finished fully tomorrow; new carpets on Thursday and suddenly found LOADS of energy for housework so lots of laundry drying and some of the rooms in my house are clean and organised :happydance: And DH is leaving work early today so we can finally get started on the SMEP so may be off line later :winkwink:

Jax hope you're getting geared up to exhaust your DH? :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well woke this morning with a much more positive attitude :thumbup: Temps well who knows :shrug: But CBFM has given me a high :)
> 
> Still feeling a bit like I have a UTI but drank loads and loads yesterday and feel a little better :)
> 
> But not sure how the BDing will go so maybe this won't be our month but we're prepared for it :)
> 
> Lots of :hugs: for all :hugs:
> 
> Glad you're feeling so much more postive today lovely, I was getting worried about you feeling down and out before you'd even started this cycle!
> 
> Well done for getting through a tough day yesterday, I'm sure your FIL appreciated having a relatively impartial lovely person like you to talk too.
> 
> Right, I've said it before and will say it again, eyes down for a full house this cycle, lets go get those BFP's!!!!!
> 
> x:kiss:xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax :hugs:
> 
> I am feeling really excellent this afternoon and suddenly found loads of PMA for this cycle :) You ladies really helped me with a naff day but onwards and upwards :thumbup:
> 
> Plus my porch is finally finished fully tomorrow; new carpets on Thursday and suddenly found LOADS of energy for housework so lots of laundry drying and some of the rooms in my house are clean and organised :happydance: And DH is leaving work early today so we can finally get started on the SMEP so may be off line later :winkwink:
> 
> Jax hope you're getting geared up to exhaust your DH? :winkwink:Click to expand...

Great news about the house, you will feel so much better now that you're able to start getting a few rooms straight!

Good luck with the SMEP, not sure I could stand the pressure of that, esp with my DH - you know how he is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well, had a warm up lap yesterday - hurrah!! Aiming for every other day this week and next to cover all my bases, DH has an easy work week so no excuses otherwise that'll be it!!!:growlmad:. I'm going for legs up the wall this month, haven't shared that one with him yet so I'll let you know what look I get!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I plan on doing the legs up the wall too and not yet told DH but he won't mind bless him :)


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Jax and MacW, also been doing the legs up the wall thing although trying not to leave dirty footprints on the clean white walls!!

Been lurking a bit and always reading comments. Feel totally negative this month and don't think I have a chance :nope: - just feeling old! No symptoms except one slightly sore BB so don't feel like I have a chance :cry:

Like the new avatar MacW!


----------



## Jax41

I'm worried about footprints on the wall too, how will we explain that one when people come to stay!

:hugs: big hugs Butterfly, try not to feel too despondent, you just never know, this TTC lark is like playing the lottery!!xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL Jax and MacW, also been doing the legs up the wall thing although trying not to leave dirty footprints on the clean white walls!!
> 
> Been lurking a bit and always reading comments. Feel totally negative this month and don't think I have a chance :nope: - just feeling old! No symptoms except one slightly sore BB so don't feel like I have a chance :cry:
> 
> Like the new avatar MacW!

But some of the BFP ladies have had no symptoms so keeping fingers crossed :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> I'm worried about footprints on the wall too, how will we explain that one when people come to stay!

As a good night :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies-

I am frustrated and I am tired of putting on a good front, lol.

Rant over!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies-
> 
> I am frustrated and I am tired of putting on a good front, lol.
> 
> Rant over!

:hugs::hugs:Never any need to put a good front on with us:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies-
> 
> I am frustrated and I am tired of putting on a good front, lol.
> 
> Rant over!

I hear you sister!! Hang in there, your time will come. fx it is soon!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just set my stove on fire, again. :wacko:

Trying to boil water.

I am not kidding! Lol. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I just set my stove on fire, again. :wacko:
> 
> Trying to boil water.
> 
> I am not kidding! Lol. :growlmad:

Blame porkchop :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I just set my stove on fire, again. :wacko:
> 
> Trying to boil water.
> 
> I am not kidding! Lol. :growlmad:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (probably shouldn't laugh but I needed one!)


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just set my stove on fire, again. :wacko:
> 
> Trying to boil water.
> 
> I am not kidding! Lol. :growlmad:
> 
> Blame porkchop :haha:Click to expand...

If only he could reach the stove. lol

Love the turtle pic, but Porky wants to know where Roxy went? He even got a new shirt for their first date!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I just set my stove on fire, again. :wacko:
> 
> Trying to boil water.
> 
> I am not kidding! Lol. :growlmad:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: (probably shouldn't laugh but I needed one!)Click to expand...

Hey, I laughed the whole time DH was cleaning out the burners on the stove! I really try to cook, I just get too impatient! :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::haha:

GREAT outfit for Porkchop!

I have ruined more pots and tea kettles boiling water than i care to remember, too..:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::haha:
> 
> GREAT outfit for Porkchop!
> 
> I have ruined more pots and tea kettles boiling water than i care to remember, too..:haha:

He got a little studded collar to go with it, so he looks like the total sh*t walking down the street!

I have these grandiose dreams of being that woman who can cook a fabulous meal, but unfortunately I am better suited to dialing the phone for takeout, lol!!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> he looks like the total sh*t walking down the street!
> 
> I am better suited to dialing the phone for takeout, lol!!!

I am sure he does...would love to see a photo of that....

There is nothing wrong with takeout!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> he looks like the total sh*t walking down the street!
> 
> I am better suited to dialing the phone for takeout, lol!!!
> 
> I am sure he does...would love to see a photo of that....
> 
> There is nothing wrong with takeout!Click to expand...

If I can get him to sit still on his walk tomorrow, I'll post the pic.


----------



## Indigo77

YAY! I think we should make Porkchop our official mascot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> YAY! I think we should make Porkchop our official mascot!

He would love that! But I'm telling ya, Cebethel's doxie is a little hottie! Lol

Thank you for making me laugh. The frustration with all of this really sets in sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Well, we could have 2 mascots...or we could vote after pics are posted...
But since this is the bad day thread, we need a bad, bad mascot...


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs::hugs::hugs: butterfly 
This cycle was the first with legs up for me except for late night dances , was too tired so slept on side . Ive got big hips so should be ok :winkwink:
Go get those eggs girls :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Well, we could have 2 mascots...or we could vote after pics are posted...
> But since this is the bad day thread, we need a bad, bad mascot...

Maybe we need a pet thread; we all seem to love the pet pic. Which, BTW, I still do not recall seeing one of Lola?


----------



## dachsundmom

Bubba3 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: butterfly
> This cycle was the first with legs up for me except for late night dances , was too tired so slept on side . Ive got big hips so should be ok :winkwink:
> Go get those eggs girls :thumbup:

I haven't managed that one yet!:wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies-
> 
> I am frustrated and I am tired of putting on a good front, lol.
> 
> Rant over!

Its okay to tell it like it is ....especially with us :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Dach , I only have when dh went to work after two morning dances , he'd laugh his socks off at me :winkwink: 
I love the mascots idea ....sports teams have em why not team ttc :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well, we could have 2 mascots...or we could vote after pics are posted...
> But since this is the bad day thread, we need a bad, bad mascot...
> 
> Maybe we need a pet thread; we all seem to love the pet pic. Which, BTW, I still do not recall seeing one of Lola?Click to expand...

I did post one that looks exactly like her...I am using my DH's new work iPad...so i don't have any pics on it, nor do i have any wires for it besides the power cord...

I did JUST learned how to attach my chart to my siggy, thanks to LL...


----------



## dachsundmom

You did post that pic and your puppy is very pretty!


----------



## dachsundmom

This is what a bad, bad doxie does when he doesn't get his way!

If anyone is familiar with a dog crate, then you know they have a removable tray on the bottom. Porky kicked out his tray and tried to dig for freedom; when he realized this wouldn't work, he slid his tray back in...he did this all from inside the crate. And if you notice some of the wood trim missing on the baseboard, well, he ate that too! :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 223862
> 
> 
> This is what a bad, bad doxie does when he doesn't get his way!
> 
> If anyone is familiar with a dog crate, then you know they have a removable tray on the bottom. Porky kicked out his tray and tried to dig for freedom; when he realized this wouldn't work, he slid his tray back in...he did this all from inside the crate. And if you notice some of the wood trim missing on the baseboard, well, he ate that too! :growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I know i should not laugh, but he is hilarious...

Berber carpet and pets...:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, you can laugh...my DH and I say that the best thing that could happen is if our house burns to the ground and we can start over, lol.

He came after the new carpet and new hardwood floors. We are going to start looking for a new home in August and I want all stone or tile floors. Luckily area rugs are cheap at Ikea!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 223862
> 
> 
> This is what a bad, bad doxie does when he doesn't get his way!
> 
> If anyone is familiar with a dog crate, then you know they have a removable tray on the bottom. Porky kicked out his tray and tried to dig for freedom; when he realized this wouldn't work, he slid his tray back in...he did this all from inside the crate. And if you notice some of the wood trim missing on the baseboard, well, he ate that too! :growlmad:

Holy crap! tsk tsk mr porkchop! My doxie tried to eat the birdseed I threw out for the birds today, she's also eaten the tortoise food - to which she then bloated & got the skiddies :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 223862
> 
> 
> This is what a bad, bad doxie does when he doesn't get his way!
> 
> If anyone is familiar with a dog crate, then you know they have a removable tray on the bottom. Porky kicked out his tray and tried to dig for freedom; when he realized this wouldn't work, he slid his tray back in...he did this all from inside the crate. And if you notice some of the wood trim missing on the baseboard, well, he ate that too! :growlmad:
> 
> Holy crap! tsk tsk mr porkchop! My doxie tried to eat the birdseed I threw out for the birds today, she's also eaten the tortoise food - to which she then bloated & got the skiddies :wacko:Click to expand...

The dog sucks sometimes, what can I tell ya, lol!

Doggie diarrhea- lucky you!

Porkchop has a stomach of steel, which is good because he spends a lot of time consuming carpet and furniture; his brother Barney, on the other hand, has a chronic intestinal disorder and food allergies, lol.

It's good times at my house!:wacko:

What is your tortie's name?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The dog sucks sometimes, what can I tell ya, lol!
> 
> Doggie diarrhea- lucky you!
> 
> Porkchop has a stomach of steel, which is good because he spends a lot of time consuming carpet and furniture; his brother Barney, on the other hand, has a chronic intestinal disorder and food allergies, lol.
> 
> It's good times at my house!:wacko:
> 
> What is your tortie's name?

The one in the pic is Ozzy, he died at the beginning of the year :( But we have 2 other big sulcatas called Speedy & Sharon and a much much smaller one called Reginald :) Sharon & Speedy are a "couple" they've had babies quite a few times. They are awesome critters! :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba3

:haha::haha::haha:All these dog calamities have cracked me up , thanks girls .
We had a stupid dog called Hamish , at christmas he got hold of a tube of sparkly glue .....needless to say the garden looked super festive with his sparkly deposits everywhere :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

Bubba3 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:All these dog calamities have cracked me up , thanks girls

It's the small things in life that gives us the most pleasure! Such as when my doxie eat's DH's underpants :rofl:

I'm so immature :blush:


----------



## Bubba3

cebethel said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:All these dog calamities have cracked me up , thanks girls
> 
> It's the small things in life that gives us the most pleasure! Such as when my doxie eat's DH's underpants :rofl:
> 
> I'm so immature :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: totally appeals to my sometimes childish , sometimes black sense of humor , I hope not while he's still wearing them :winkwink:


----------



## Natsby

Argh, I´m not having a bad day, but I am angry!! After saying he would get more on board my OH is being an a**e! I am OV today so I asked him to please wear his loose pants and he acted like I asked him to chop off a leg and left them on the bed. Honestly it is such a small thing and he won´t do it. The worse thing is i can´t even get cross because I need him to dtd and he won´t if we fight. I feel like bagging his head against the wall!!


----------



## Jax41

Nats :hugs: I know, it's tough, but please try and chill, my stress levels were like this last cycle before Ov (worse than the TWW) and I'm determined I'm taking my DH's gungho approach and making light of it all this time. Just as long as you're doing the deed (and blimey it's so hard when you just want to kill them!!!) that's all that matters the other stuff, although so important to us, is just incidental. Lots of luv hun :flower: xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Ladies with the doggy tales thank you :) 

Natsby :hugs: Can you not hide all his other pants and just leave the loose ones out?


----------



## Natsby

Your right Jax, I feel so stressed today because I have been trying to get an appointment with a fertility specialist and they have been sending me from pillar to post to get it. Finally I went back to the beginning and they told me I should have stayed there to start with but that now it is too late due to government cuts all money for fertility reseach, tests and treatments has been cut!! So now i have to pay for everything and I don´t think we can afford it. I can have the tests but no meds. I could cry!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Your right Jax, I feel so stressed today because I have been trying to get an appointment with a fertility specialist and they have been sending me from pillar to post to get it. Finally I went back to the beginning and they told me I should have stayed there to start with but that now it is too late due to government cuts all money for fertility reseach, tests and treatments has been cut!! So now i have to pay for everything and I don´t think we can afford it. I can have the tests but no meds. I could cry!!

I am so sorry! :hugs: As far as the DH, I just bought him new ones and told him I thought they were very sexy; it worked. I think in the back of his mind he knew what I was doing, but he let it go, lol.

What meds are you waiting for?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Oh no, that's really hard to accept and so unfair of them. As you started the process with them can't they take you back? My Dr told me about a lady who started the whole fertility process pre 35 and has insisted that she is kept on as she is now over 35. Not quite the same but she's stuck her neck out - good for her I say!! Have you not got a good Dr that's on your side?

How about getting all the tests done anyway and then you know what's up, have you thought about using complementary therapy to help? It's just a thought.

Hey, I like Macwooly's suggestion about the pants - she's a devious one y'know!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Natsby

Up until now i have used alternative therapies, acupuncture and osteopathy. But Now I am considering clomid or something similar, but they cost money. My Docotr is well meaning but clueless and powerless. I live in Spain and the system isn´t the same as in the UK. It used to be better but we have been hard hit by the crisis.

I would buy him new ones but he is wedded to a particular brand. Bloody men!!


----------



## Macwooly

I didn't hide DH's tight pants - I stitched openings closed and hide dog treats in them and let the dogs loose - no option but to wear the ones I brought :devil:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Up until now i have used alternative therapies, acupuncture and osteopathy. But Now I am considering clomid or something similar, but they cost money. My Docotr is well meaning but clueless and powerless. I live in Spain and the system isn´t the same as in the UK. It used to be better but we have been hard hit by the crisis.
> 
> I would buy him new ones but he is wedded to a particular brand. Bloody men!!

I had forgotten you were in Spain; that economy is in the toilet, lol. Do you still qualify for NHS? It works so differently here in the US, so forgive me if I seem clueless.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> I didn't hide DH's tight pants - I stitched openings closed and hide dog treats in them and let the dogs loose - no option but to wear the ones I brought :devil:

You is bad :rofl: but I luvs ya!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: natsby, hope you manage to get the tests at least and then take it from there. Bummer about the pants so to speak, just hide them all!


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Up until now i have used alternative therapies, acupuncture and osteopathy. But Now I am considering clomid or something similar, but they cost money. My Docotr is well meaning but clueless and powerless. I live in Spain and the system isn´t the same as in the UK. It used to be better but we have been hard hit by the crisis.
> 
> I would buy him new ones but he is wedded to a particular brand. Bloody men!!

Oh Nats, I'm so sorry, you're right the economy where you are is worse than here, everywhere is making cuts but it's so hard to accept when it's something you need and would've been entitled to. I'm not sure what to suggest other than please try to not sweat the small stuff. From what I've read on here most get their BFP's just BDing the cycle away. 

My DH does nothing TTC wise. I can't imagine suggesting he change to a different style of pants anymore than go for a SA!! He would see no reason for it all having already had 3 previously. I know some would say not fair on me, but I just know what he's like so no point getting into an argument over it. So I have to make sure that I'm in tip top condition and am doing all the right things at least I feel that I'm doing all I can, he's just got to DTD and even that's pretty stressful trying to time that right as well as I never tell him when I O!! I guess if I had to push my point about anything with him it would be making sure that we BD at the right times, everything else I think I can deal with.....just. I always have a tinge of envy at co-operative DH's that are up for all of it. Never mind....

My heart goes out to you lovely, always here for you :hugs: xXx


----------



## Natsby

Thanks guys, I love the dog treat story! Our cat is vicious though, if I did that it might put an end to our bding forever.
Sadly I don´t qualify for the NHS as I have been out of the UK for 6 years now. My Mum, (bless her) said she would pay for the tests, so after OH has his SA results back if they are clear I´ll go and see somebody. At least this weekend we are off to France to see MIL, I will be in the tww so I can just chill and spend some easy time with mil and oh´s family.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Thanks guys, I love the dog treat story! Our cat is vicious though, if I did that it might put an end to our bding forever.
> Sadly I don´t qualify for the NHS as I have been out of the UK for 6 years now. My Mum, (bless her) said she would pay for the tests, so after OH has his SA results back if they are clear I´ll go and see somebody. At least this weekend we are off to France to see MIL, I will be in the tww so I can just chill and spend some easy time with mil and oh´s family.

France sounds wonderful! I hope you have a wonderful trip!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I didn't hide DH's tight pants - I stitched openings closed and hide dog treats in them and let the dogs loose - no option but to wear the ones I brought :devil:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Nat and Jax....

Wooly has the right idea....If you don't have dogs, then find some scissors! 

Seriously, though, i think they're being passive- aggressive...:growlmad:

How often r u BDing? Only during O time? Just saying.....:devil:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, and who does the laundry? 
If you tell me you're washing their tighty-whities....:dohh::dohh::nope::nope:

Who makes dinner? Try having salads for 6 days straight....:winkwink:

And leave your laptop out where he can see it on this page...
https://www.babyandbump.com/assiste...-artificial-insemination-success-stories.html

:devil:


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> Nat and Jax....
> 
> Wooly has the right idea....If you don't have dogs, then find some scissors!
> 
> Seriously, though, i think they're being passive- aggressive...:growlmad:
> 
> How often r u BDing? Only during O time? Just saying.....:devil:

I am very careful to BD throughout the month otherwise he gets upset that I´m only in it for a baby. Then when the time comes round he is more willing to oblige. I never know if he is being difficult or if there is something else going on in his little head, sometimes I think he is being a pain and then it turns out he is worried or stressed and handling it badly, so I should go easy on him. He is a good man really, and cooks a lovely leek quiche too!


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> I didn't hide DH's tight pants - I stitched openings closed and hide dog treats in them and let the dogs loose - no option but to wear the ones I brought :devil:

Pure genius!!


----------



## Macwooly

I'm not known for my subtleness :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

Can I just say how glad I am for this thread? I haven't been on much for the last month or so because every day has been a bad day in my TTC (or lack thereof) world. I started at page one and have read every post!

I'd love to speak directly to a few of you, but there were so many similar to me that I couldn't keep track of everyone. 

I'll just say that I am also one of you who has problems with your SO not being involved or seemingly not caring about the whole ordeal. Or, at least that's how I feel right now. I KNOW he wants a baby, but I just don't feel like he wants to really TRY. I honestly believe that he thinks it's just going to magically happen regardless of how many times I remind him that if I'm not Oing, then there's NO BABY. 

I'm desperately hoping for AF to show today or tomorrow so that I will have had a relatively normal cycle and not another 60 day one. I stopped tracking everything, but I think today I have decided to start again. This time, I'm just going to tell him that I'm sorry, but he'll just have to deal with it. He doesn't want to bring science into it to yet, so that's fine, but I WILL figure out what's wrong with ME. I get to do that! It's MY body. 

I've been super emotional today, and even though AF should be here, I offered up sex today to him when he gets home "just because". Since his decision about no science, I have been less than amorous. So, I will adjust my attitude in that department, and he will have to adjust his when it comes to supplements, test strips and the like. 

Thanks for this thread and letting me vent. This whole mess is eating me alive, but reading that I am not the only one dealing with silly men makes me feel a lot less isolated. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

"Hi Ladies, for those of you who haven't met me, my name is Porkchop, but Porky is ok too. My mommy wanted me to show you what I like to do when I am outside. I love too roll around and get sun on my tummy, since it's looking a little pale. What I will NOT do outside is tinkle! I love to make mommy and daddy stand outside with me in the summer heat, for hours on end! Sometimes, I squat like I am going to tinkle, but it's just a game I like to play. My most favorite thing to do, is wait until I come inside and watch you sit down. When you get up to get me a treat, I jump up onto your chair and pee on it. The look on your face makes me laugh for hours on end! :happydance: Oh, if Roxy's mommy is reading this, PLEASE tell her I am waiting for her!"


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 224305
> 
> 
> "Hi Ladies, for those of you who haven't met me, my name is Porkchop, but Porky is ok too. My mommy wanted me to show you what I like to do when I am outside. I love too roll around and get sun on my tummy, since it's looking a little pale. What I will NOT do outside is tinkle! I love to make mommy and daddy stand outside with me in the summer heat, for hours on end! Sometimes, I squat like I am going to tinkle, but it's just a game I like to play. My most favorite thing to do, is wait until I come inside and watch you sit down. When you get up to get me a treat, I jump up onto your chair and pee on it. The look on your face makes me laugh for hours on end! :happydance: Oh, if Roxy's mommy is reading this, PLEASE tell her I am waiting for her!"


Is Porkchop into big girls? :haha: Roxy is 20 pounds of craziness


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 224305
> 
> 
> "Hi Ladies, for those of you who haven't met me, my name is Porkchop, but Porky is ok too. My mommy wanted me to show you what I like to do when I am outside. I love too roll around and get sun on my tummy, since it's looking a little pale. What I will NOT do outside is tinkle! I love to make mommy and daddy stand outside with me in the summer heat, for hours on end! Sometimes, I squat like I am going to tinkle, but it's just a game I like to play. My most favorite thing to do, is wait until I come inside and watch you sit down. When you get up to get me a treat, I jump up onto your chair and pee on it. The look on your face makes me laugh for hours on end! :happydance: Oh, if Roxy's mommy is reading this, PLEASE tell her I am waiting for her!"
> 
> 
> Is Porkchop into big girls? :haha: Roxy is 20 pounds of crazinessClick to expand...

Ummm, he actually seems to prefer big boys, but since none of them will return his passes, he might be ok with swinging the other way! Lol:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Is Porkchop into big girls? :haha: Roxy is 20 pounds of craziness
> 
> Ummm, he actually seems to prefer big boys, but since none of them will return his passes, he might be ok with swinging the other way! Lol:happydance:

:rofl: :haha:

Perfect mascots for this thread...Porky & Roxy....

The hard - to - get male and the crazy female! :haha:

( hope that does not offend )


----------



## dachsundmom

No offense at all! Lol.


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> Perfect mascots for this thread...Porky & Roxy....
> 
> The hard - to - get male and the crazy female! :haha:
> 
> ( hope that does not offend )

Lawdy, with the things that I did when I was younger, you'd have to do A LOT more than that to offend me! :blush:


----------



## cebethel

Shelley71 said:


> Can I just say how glad I am for this thread? I haven't been on much for the last month or so because every day has been a bad day in my TTC (or lack thereof) world. I started at page one and have read every post!
> 
> I'd love to speak directly to a few of you, but there were so many similar to me that I couldn't keep track of everyone.
> 
> I'll just say that I am also one of you who has problems with your SO not being involved or seemingly not caring about the whole ordeal. Or, at least that's how I feel right now. I KNOW he wants a baby, but I just don't feel like he wants to really TRY. I honestly believe that he thinks it's just going to magically happen regardless of how many times I remind him that if I'm not Oing, then there's NO BABY.
> 
> I'm desperately hoping for AF to show today or tomorrow so that I will have had a relatively normal cycle and not another 60 day one. I stopped tracking everything, but I think today I have decided to start again. This time, I'm just going to tell him that I'm sorry, but he'll just have to deal with it. He doesn't want to bring science into it to yet, so that's fine, but I WILL figure out what's wrong with ME. I get to do that! It's MY body.
> 
> I've been super emotional today, and even though AF should be here, I offered up sex today to him when he gets home "just because". Since his decision about no science, I have been less than amorous. So, I will adjust my attitude in that department, and he will have to adjust his when it comes to supplements, test strips and the like.
> 
> Thanks for this thread and letting me vent. This whole mess is eating me alive, but reading that I am not the only one dealing with silly men makes me feel a lot less isolated.
> 
> THANKS!!!

Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Nat and Jax....
> 
> Wooly has the right idea....If you don't have dogs, then find some scissors!
> 
> Seriously, though, i think they're being passive- aggressive...:growlmad:
> 
> How often r u BDing? Only during O time? Just saying.....:devil:

Not often enough for my liking Indigo!! Seriously think this is my main problem!! Never mind have given DH a kick and CD11 today and 2 BD's under our belts, going for every other day this time and into at least the first week of the TWW - well that's me plan anyway:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Shelley71 said:


> Can I just say how glad I am for this thread? I haven't been on much for the last month or so because every day has been a bad day in my TTC (or lack thereof) world. I started at page one and have read every post!
> 
> I'd love to speak directly to a few of you, but there were so many similar to me that I couldn't keep track of everyone.
> 
> I'll just say that I am also one of you who has problems with your SO not being involved or seemingly not caring about the whole ordeal. Or, at least that's how I feel right now. I KNOW he wants a baby, but I just don't feel like he wants to really TRY. I honestly believe that he thinks it's just going to magically happen regardless of how many times I remind him that if I'm not Oing, then there's NO BABY.
> 
> I'm desperately hoping for AF to show today or tomorrow so that I will have had a relatively normal cycle and not another 60 day one. I stopped tracking everything, but I think today I have decided to start again. This time, I'm just going to tell him that I'm sorry, but he'll just have to deal with it. He doesn't want to bring science into it to yet, so that's fine, but I WILL figure out what's wrong with ME. I get to do that! It's MY body.
> 
> I've been super emotional today, and even though AF should be here, I offered up sex today to him when he gets home "just because". Since his decision about no science, I have been less than amorous. So, I will adjust my attitude in that department, and he will have to adjust his when it comes to supplements, test strips and the like.
> 
> Thanks for this thread and letting me vent. This whole mess is eating me alive, but reading that I am not the only one dealing with silly men makes me feel a lot less isolated.
> 
> THANKS!!!

Shelley big hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs: TTC is stressful enough as it is with DH's adding to it!! I know exactly how you feel!! As you've no doubt read, mine won't do the 'science' bit either and I know if I bang on about it he will just dig his hooves in and it will be worse, like your SO mine know's I want a baby, he just doesn't understand the urgency that I feel, but then I'm not sure that any man does completely understand how us girls feel about all of this - I guess it's a 'guy/bloke' thing :shrug: But don't ever feel alone, always here for you hun x:kiss:x


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Jax I'm CD11 and got a peak on my CBFM but only 2 BD in my fertile period as I'm struggling to get in the mood. DH reckons it's a psychological block as I'm really not looking forward to a March or April born baby :(

Cebethel - I love that you think Roxy is a large lady at 20lbs - my rottie Tiny is 100lb of lady but my 50lb boy Baldrick definitely likes a larger lady who plays hard to get on a regular basis :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly :hugs: can totally understand your hesitation re Mar/Apr baby and whilst I know you've said if you leave it that's two months out of TTC maybe you need to cut yourself some slack and do just that. Try a bit of NTNP over these two cycles, look after yourself (you know what I mean) and also DH's SA will be done and you'll be ready for the off again come August? Just a thought... I know I'm going to be feeling the same TTCing in Sept/Oct - blimey lets hope [-o&lt; I get that BFP before then!!xXx

You all make me :rofl: about your doggie tales, they don't have this problem TTC now do they???!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly :hugs: can totally understand your hesitation re Mar/Apr baby and whilst I know you've said if you leave it that's two months out of TTC maybe you need to cut yourself some slack and do just that. Try a bit of NTNP over these two cycles, look after yourself (you know what I mean) and also DH's SA will be done and you'll be ready for the off again come August? Just a thought... I know I'm going to be feeling the same TTCing in Sept/Oct - blimey lets hope [-o&lt; I get that BFP before then!!xXx
> 
> You all make me :rofl: about your doggie tales, they don't have this problem TTC now do they???!!!

Well, since Porkchop lost his testicles in February, I'd say he has a harder time than the rest of us TTC, lol!:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

All my dogs have lost their TTC bits but Baldrick still humps Tiny daily and more so if there is an audience :laugh2: It is the expression Tiny has with her tongue hanging out of the side of her mouth while Baldrick goes for it then when he finishes she gives him a "pull me nightie down then" look :rofl:

DH is agreeable to us slacking a bit this month and next month around my fertile time but he is hopeful he'll still get some :sex: after my fertile time :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, maybe this doesn't count as a bad day; but I woke up in a really good mood, even though I am really feeling out for this month. My DH was also really chipper this morning and I asked him why? He said that it was because I was in a good mood; that his mood for the day depends on mood.

Maybe it's the old psychologist in me over analyzing things again, but it makes me very uncomfortable that his emotions have so much to do with mine! My initial attraction to him was his independence; now I am scared that he's losing that aspect of himself.


----------



## Jax41

Ahhh, okay, well yes you have a point. No wonder they're haring round like loonies!!:haha:

Macwooly - you feeling happier now the pressure's off a bit?:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Well, maybe this doesn't count as a bad day; but I woke up in a really good mood, even though I am really feeling out for this month. My DH was also really chipper this morning and I asked him why? He said that it was because I was in a good mood; that his mood for the day depends on mood.
> 
> Maybe it's the old psychologist in me over analyzing things again, but it makes me very uncomfortable that his emotions have so much to do with mine! My initial attraction to him was his independence; now I am scared that he's losing that aspect of himself.

I can understand you feeling uncomfortable about his response :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Ahhh, okay, well yes you have a point. No wonder they're haring round like loonies!!:haha:
> 
> Macwooly - you feeling happier now the pressure's off a bit?:flower:

Yes thanks :hugs: 

We're having 2 months of whatever but temping so we have something to show an FS if we get to that stage but next month I'm not using a CBFM as I suspect I will be fertile around our anniversary but I don't want to know as I just want to have a lovely break away with DH and relax :) And DH has agreed to read my thermometer and record the temps so I don't try and analysis when I ovulate, etc. And if I get my BFP then it is supposed to be :)


----------



## Indigo77

I don't get it...What is wrong with giving birth on those months?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah i don't get it either Indigo...


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, maybe this doesn't count as a bad day; but I woke up in a really good mood, even though I am really feeling out for this month. My DH was also really chipper this morning and I asked him why? He said that it was because I was in a good mood; that his mood for the day depends on mood.
> 
> Maybe it's the old psychologist in me over analyzing things again, but it makes me very uncomfortable that his emotions have so much to do with mine! My initial attraction to him was his independence; now I am scared that he's losing that aspect of himself.
> 
> I can understand you feeling uncomfortable about his response :hugs:Click to expand...

I can, too...it is a bit codependent....but i am noticing that most couples are like that to some degree....


----------



## dachsundmom

I suffer terribly from "only child syndrome" and I can feel smothered very easily, lol. I do realize this is my issue and not DH's, lol. But I do think I threw words like "transferrence" at him this morning, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry I forgot as I told Jax in a PM :blush:

The thing with those months is a little complicated but relates to my MIL and one of my SILs who I have real issues with both as neither understand boundaries; both have said some really negative and hurtful things to me. Now for DH's sake I am trying to work on the relationship with MIL but I really want nothing to do with the SIL in question. 

MIL's birthday is in March and if I get a BFP this cycle my due date would be within a few days of her birthday and if I get a BFP next cycle my due date would be the same day as the SIL's birthday. And knowing how they both are I would struggle to be able to make my LO's birthday special and seperate from their birthdays and that really upsets me.

Things are slowly improving with MIL so if I get my BFP this month DH and I have agreed to sit down with MIL and discuss my worries so there is less stress now about a baby being born in March. 

But the SIL :nope: Don't get me wrong she does try to be a good person but she lives in a bubble and she believes her way is the right way and only way of doing things. I had tension and issues with her over my wedding and a number of times my MIL & the other SIL had to step in and reminder her it wasn't her wedding. And if we have a baby born on or near her birthday I fear she will spend her whole life trying to live vicariously through our baby and every year we will have tension as she tries to do combined family birthdays when we want the day to be special and unique to our LO. 

I know it probably sounds silly and paranoid but it's one of those things if you met the people for 10 minutes you would understand my worries.

So LO being born in a different month is preferable to me


----------



## Indigo77

Seriously...women that age still making a fuss about their own birthdays? Silly and pathetic...

Wooly, i am ok with my FIL & MIL, but the #1 reason i did not want them to buy a house here was because my SIL would be visiting...She is AWFUL....She is already trying to bully a summer visit out of them even though they have yet to close or set up the house. She did the same to us...bullied her way into a premature visit...was demanding and unappreciative the entire time, left the house in shambles......

Then, my father had a stroke a few months later and passed away....She did not call or send a card or flowers or email or attend the funeral...nothing...She did, however, manage to send one email to my hubby judging my family about how we handled his end of life....:shrug:

I have not seen or spoken to her ever since...4 years...and while i miss my neice and nephew, i do not feel badly about it at all....She is the nutjob, and no one in their right mind would blame me...


----------



## Macwooly

Your SIL does sound very similar to mine. MIL is improving slowly but the SIL in question would throw such a strop if we mention anything to her which implies she's not perfect or right :growlmad:

Anyway I don't know why I'm stressing it as you have told me I'm having triplets in July 2012 :happydance: How I would love this to happen :)


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly and indigo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also have a bitch of a sil and am dreading telling them my news,wen my baby son died she said well that shud prove that u shouldn't have kids at your age ,I was 41 and devastated,just wanted to punch her in the face,never told her of my other losses after that which is just so sad as she is a nurse and shud have been able to give me support ,but I have finally realised I don't need people like that in my life,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly and indigo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also have a bitch of a sil and am dreading telling them my news,wen my baby son died she said well that shud prove that u shouldn't have kids at your age ,I was 41 and devastated,just wanted to punch her in the face,never told her of my other losses after that which is just so sad as she is a nurse and shud have been able to give me support ,but I have finally realised I don't need people like that in my life,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG! What a BIATCH! :grr: :devil:

Yes, we don't need any haters around...While my hubby can't stand her either, I hope my FIL and MIL don't push the subject...or it may get uncomfy...

How do your hubbies and other family members cope with it?


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly and indigo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also have a bitch of a sil and am dreading telling them my news,wen my baby son died she said well that shud prove that u shouldn't have kids at your age ,I was 41 and devastated,just wanted to punch her in the face,never told her of my other losses after that which is just so sad as she is a nurse and shud have been able to give me support ,but I have finally realised I don't need people like that in my life,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG :growlmad::growlmad: How insensitive :growlmad: You are so right you don't need people like that in your life :hugs:

Unfortunately for me both SILs live with MIL & FIL so avoiding the SIL I have issues with is tricky but I generally just blank her. I just can't understand how my DH & his youngest sister are so sweet, kind, non-judgemental and generous yet the elder of his sisters and his brother can be such s**ts. Although BIL has got a whole lot better since last year when I lost it with him and told him what I thought and apparently it was the wake up call he needed (his words) :)


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, it's amazing how different they are!!!

What did u say to the BIL?


----------



## Reb S

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly and indigo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also have a bitch of a sil and am dreading telling them my news,wen my baby son died she said well that shud prove that u shouldn't have kids at your age ,I was 41 and devastated,just wanted to punch her in the face,never told her of my other losses after that which is just so sad as she is a nurse and shud have been able to give me support ,but I have finally realised I don't need people like that in my life,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OHMIGOD. I can't believe anyone said that to you, Desperado. xxx

Just popping in on the bad-day thread to see if anyone needs hugs! x


----------



## Macwooly

My DH lets it all roll of him but he learnt to do that when he lived at home. The vile SIL tends to say things when DH is out of the room but he acknowledges that this sister is difficult and he can see the upset she has caused. He is annoyed I never told him till recently about how she reacted over the wedding as he would have had a word. He assures me if we do get an April born LO he will tell her to "wind her neck in" if she starts trying to live vicariously through our LO.

DH doesn't feel upset or hurt about it as he feels the same way about one of my brothers as I do about the sister in question. But hey I feel the same way about my brother as DH does :)

We acknowledge that you can't chose your family and we try to not spend time with those who cause negative feelings.


----------



## Desperado167

Luckily we don't have to see her very often ,and my other sil's live far away ,the thing is her hubby is so lovely but completely under the thumb and does wot he's told ,wen I do have to be in the same room as her I sit at the opposite end,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, it's amazing how different they are!!!
> 
> What did u say to the BIL?

Well a lot of bad language was used but he was told to grown up and acknowledge how his words and actions impacted on others and that it was not "all about him" all the time. He is so much more thoughtful and respectful now :)

I would try that with the SIL but she would drag the whole family in including DH and try to make them take sides so it's not worth it


----------



## Natsby

Desperado, I´m so shocked anyone could be so insensitive, no worse that is just plain cruel! I´m lost for words, next time send her round to me and I´ll show her the mean side of my chainsaw! 
hugs for everyone with mean in laws!!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Desperado, I´m so shocked anyone could be so insensitive, no worse that is just plain cruel! I´m lost for words, next time send her round to me and I´ll show her the mean side of my chainsaw!
> hugs for everyone with mean in laws!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Ok ,u indigo ,bubba and wooly shud be enough to scare her,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly and indigo,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also have a bitch of a sil and am dreading telling them my news,wen my baby son died she said well that shud prove that u shouldn't have kids at your age ,I was 41 and devastated,just wanted to punch her in the face,never told her of my other losses after that which is just so sad as she is a nurse and shud have been able to give me support ,but I have finally realised I don't need people like that in my life,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What the fudge cake?!?!? Thats a freakin horrible thing to say! I'm so so sorry you went through that :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Desperado, I´m so shocked anyone could be so insensitive, no worse that is just plain cruel! I´m lost for words, next time send her round to me and I´ll show her the mean side of my chainsaw!
> hugs for everyone with mean in laws!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Ok ,u indigo ,bubba and wooly shud be enough to scare her,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

And then can we all go to my SIL's? 
Let's all wear black leather...:haha:
:grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Desperado, I´m so shocked anyone could be so insensitive, no worse that is just plain cruel! I´m lost for words, next time send her round to me and I´ll show her the mean side of my chainsaw!
> hugs for everyone with mean in laws!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Ok ,u indigo ,bubba and wooly shud be enough to scare her,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> And then can we all go to my SIL's?
> Let's all wear black leather...:haha:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr:Click to expand...


Oooh, I want on on this! Although if we all wear black leather, we might all look like members of the Village People :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Cebethel....please join us...Bring your :gun: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Can I add Porkchop to the "crappy relatives" thread? Lol :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

We'll have to train our mascots, Porky & Roxy, to sniff out biatches...:haha::haha::haha:

Porkchop already has the studded collar....We need to get them black leather jackets...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!


bwah ahahahahaha :rofl:

I love porkchop!! Do you have any close up pics of porky's face?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I add Porkchop to the "crappy relatives" thread? Lol :growlmad:Click to expand...

Of course not...he is our mascot!


----------



## cebethel

I can see porky now pickin up chicks wearing his studded collar..........

"I'm Chop, Pork Chop. Highly trained biatch sniffer, baseboard chewer, carpet muncher (sounds dirty.....LOL) & floor pee'er - at your service!"


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> 
> bwah ahahahahaha :rofl:
> 
> I love porkchop!! Do you have any close up pics of porky's face?Click to expand...






Here is a closer one of Porky as we are trying to beg him to pee outside just once! I threw in a pic of Barney, just so you girls could see that I do own one perfectly well-behaved pet! Besides, DH, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I add Porkchop to the "crappy relatives" thread? Lol :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course not...he is our mascot!Click to expand...




cebethel said:


> I can see porky now pickin up chicks wearing his studded collar..........
> 
> "I'm Chop, Pork Chop. Highly trained biatch sniffer, baseboard chewer, carpet muncher (sounds dirty.....LOL) & floor pee'er - at your service!"

Doesn't sound dirty at all...remember, I said Porky is an equal opportunity lover! He's a man; a piece of as*, is a piece of as*, lol.:happydance:

Sorry if I offend!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I can see porky now pickin up chicks wearing his studded collar..........
> 
> "I'm Chop, Pork Chop. Highly trained biatch sniffer, baseboard chewer, carpet muncher (sounds dirty.....LOL) & floor pee'er - at your service!"

:haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl:

"and this is my bitch, Roxy......."


----------



## cebethel

Good lawd I'm gonna need depends if I keep laughing at this............ :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: They are both gorgeous dogs...


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Good lawd I'm gonna need depends if I keep laughing at this............ :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

ME TOOOOOO!!! :haha::haha::haha:

My DH is shaking his head..." Cup sizes, guns, brawls, and mascots.... What does that have to do with ttc?"


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :awww: They are both gorgeous dogs...

Barney took to puppy school and the clicker right away; I think it is a lab thing. Porky will not be going back to group lessons and will be seeing a private trainer. Lol. He was too much of a distraction to the other eager students. :growlmad:


----------



## Bubba3

:haha::haha::haha:I can only imagine what the boys think we talk about . On another thread ive just fessed up to crab walking in order to keep all the swimmers in one place :winkwink:
Those are super cute dogs , you can see how much mischief they are :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :awww: They are both gorgeous dogs...
> 
> Barney took to puppy school and the clicker right away; I think it is a lab thing. Porky will not be going back to group lessons and will be seeing a private trainer. Lol. He was too much of a distraction to the other eager students. :growlmad:Click to expand...

Did he get banned from group?:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :awww: They are both gorgeous dogs...
> 
> Barney took to puppy school and the clicker right away; I think it is a lab thing. Porky will not be going back to group lessons and will be seeing a private trainer. Lol. He was too much of a distraction to the other eager students. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get banned from group?:haha::haha:Click to expand...

He was asked to move to a different group on Sunday morning that was a little less crowded, lol. But, we found a good private trainer, who will take no crap from him, so I am hoping it helps.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :awww: They are both gorgeous dogs...
> 
> Barney took to puppy school and the clicker right away; I think it is a lab thing. Porky will not be going back to group lessons and will be seeing a private trainer. Lol. He was too much of a distraction to the other eager students. :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Did he get banned from group?:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> He was asked to move to a different group on Sunday morning that was a little less crowded, lol. But, we found a good private trainer, who will take no crap from him, so I am hoping it helps.Click to expand...


He DID get kicked out!!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

He was downgraded! Lol.:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> He was downgraded! Lol.:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

Have you read/seen 'Marley and Me'?:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He was downgraded! Lol.:blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Have you read/seen 'Marley and Me'?:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yes to both! Loved the book more than the movie; it's a kleenex story. :cry:


----------



## cebethel

I made something with one of porky's pic's............. :haha:

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/porkchop-GQ.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

@cebethel- OMG! Thank you so much! He is a little badas*! Lol:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I HAD to make a pic for my doxie in law! :haha:

I mean Roxy & Porkchop are an item! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

That is going to be my new desktop background! I cannot thank you enough!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I HAD to make a pic for my doxie in law! :haha:
> 
> I mean Roxy & Porkchop are an item! lol

We need to photoshop them together!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I HAD to make a pic for my doxie in law! :haha:
> 
> I mean Roxy & Porkchop are an item! lol
> 
> We need to photoshop them together!Click to expand...

I'll work on one of those :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Awwwww it's Porkchop! My doxie in law!

https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/porkchop-roxy.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


Indigo77 said:


> We'll have to train our mascots, Porky & Roxy, to sniff out biatches...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Porkchop already has the studded collar....We need to get them black leather jackets...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> We'll have to train our mascots, Porky & Roxy, to sniff out biatches...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Porkchop already has the studded collar....We need to get them black leather jackets...:haha::haha::haha:

My Paddy can train them :) As I trust his judgement as he hates my SIL and he met her with DH so I wasn't even there to pass on vibes :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I add Porkchop to the "crappy relatives" thread? Lol :growlmad:Click to expand...

But you love him really :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Good lawd I'm gonna need depends if I keep laughing at this............ :rofl:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> ME TOOOOOO!!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> My DH is shaking his head..." Cup sizes, guns, brawls, and mascots.... What does that have to do with ttc?"Click to expand...

My DH is asking that question too :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> He was downgraded! Lol.:blush:

One of mine was sent to the hooligans class :nope: 2 have been star pupils but I know my youngest will end up with the hooligans too :laugh2:


----------



## Reb S

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
HA ha!!! Popped on to see how you're all doing and find that you're having more fun than anyone else on the forum! Loving the dog-mascots!
Jasper (my avatar only now 3x that size) has been fire-hosing from both ends cos he ate something bad. But he can't compete with Porkchop for attention with that picture!


----------



## Natsby

We call doxies dachshunds in the UK, or sausage dogs, do they mind being called that? My OH is French and he refers to them as the sausage´s dog which might explain why there are so many overweight ones around here!


----------



## BridieChild

Don't know if this qualifies as a crap day or not... woke up feeling crampy, with sore tatas and headachey, backachey... the NAUSEA hit me about lunchtime and I didn't stop retching and heaving for hours... then I got a positive comment about the state of my chart (the W pattern is promising apparently), then some Debbie Downers were going on about how their group 'debunked that particular urban myth' and that I probably hadn't even o'd yet.... came crashing back down to earth... am feeling EXTREMELY tired and sick and headachey at the moment... DH made me some dinner and kept asking me how it was and how I was... then he said that he felt he was doing something wrong from my reactions to his questions...that made me cry and apologise.... so now I feel bad for being a b*tch to him... I got to remember that he doesn't have kids of his own and doesn't really know what's going on if I'm pregnant.... I gotta be gentle on him and not go all Hormone Ninja crazy on him... poor darling....

Sorry, had to get that off my (sore) chest. Thanks.


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Awwwww it's Porkchop! My doxie in law!
> 
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/porkchop-roxy.jpg

Eva- you are the best ever! Porkchop is quite happy with this! Roxy looks like she could put him in his place and I think that is a good quality in my new daughter-in-law! Lol! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> We call doxies dachshunds in the UK, or sausage dogs, do they mind being called that? My OH is French and he refers to them as the sausage´s dog which might explain why there are so many overweight ones around here!

Weight is a huge issue for them; the length of their little bodies cannot carry extra weight and that is why a lot of them develop back problems,

Weenie dog, sausage dog...we call them that here too! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Damn dachshund is trying to bury himself in my carpet!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Can I add Porkchop to the "crappy relatives" thread? Lol :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> But you love him really :kiss:Click to expand...

OH, I love this little guy to death! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> HA ha!!! Popped on to see how you're all doing and find that you're having more fun than anyone else on the forum! Loving the dog-mascots!
> Jasper (my avatar only now 3x that size) has been fire-hosing from both ends cos he ate something bad. But he can't compete with Porkchop for attention with that picture!

Hope Jasper feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

BridieChild said:


> Don't know if this qualifies as a crap day or not... woke up feeling crampy, with sore tatas and headachey, backachey... the NAUSEA hit me about lunchtime and I didn't stop retching and heaving for hours... then I got a positive comment about the state of my chart (the W pattern is promising apparently), then some Debbie Downers were going on about how their group 'debunked that particular urban myth' and that I probably hadn't even o'd yet.... came crashing back down to earth... am feeling EXTREMELY tired and sick and headachey at the moment... DH made me some dinner and kept asking me how it was and how I was... then he said that he felt he was doing something wrong from my reactions to his questions...that made me cry and apologise.... so now I feel bad for being a b*tch to him... I got to remember that he doesn't have kids of his own and doesn't really know what's going on if I'm pregnant.... I gotta be gentle on him and not go all Hormone Ninja crazy on him... poor darling....
> 
> Sorry, had to get that off my (sore) chest. Thanks.

Oh hun :hugs: I'm no chart expert but I would say you have ovulated and boo sucks to those other people dragging you down!

From my limited knowledge temps staying high is a positive sign so keeping FXed this is your cycle and you get your BFP so that you can go tell the Debbie Downers they don't know what they are talking about :hugs::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Reb S

BridieChild I agree with McWoolie - you definitely O'd from what I can see, now you just have to suffer the 2ww. Lots of hugs for you on your rubbish day and I hope you feel better soon! 
Wooley - Jasper is heaps better, thanks -right now he is bouncing up and down on his paws to get my attention so I take him to the P A R K!


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah Jasper :D


----------



## Bubba3

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Awwwww it's Porkchop! My doxie in law!
> 
> https://primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/porkchop-roxy.jpg
> 
> Eva- you are the best ever! Porkchop is quite happy with this! Roxy looks like she could put him in his place and I think that is a good quality in my new daughter-in-law! Lol! :happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Bridiechild , take NO notice , they're just being miseries .hoping for the best:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dach - I love Porkchop's name, makes me giggle :haha: everytime I read something about him!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dach - I love Porkchop's name, makes me giggle :haha: everytime I read something about him!!!

I took one look at him and the name just came to me! Besides, I don't think one can name their dog, Little Rat Basta*d! Lol:wacko:


----------



## Reb S

Jasper is hopping up and down on his back legs like a kangaroo cos he wants to play. Shall we re-name this the dog-thread, instead of the bad day thread?!!
Anyone had a bad day since Brideichild or is everyone okay today? Seems like a pretty good day mostly!


----------



## dachsundmom

Surprisingly enough, this post is not going to be Porkchop related! I bought 50 of the Wondfo HPTs from Amazon and they all have dye that runs two directions! :growlmad:

The dye runs how it is supposed to and then runs back down. :growlmad:

Then the damn test gives a girl a second line, in the wrong spot! :growlmad:

This must be why one can buy 50 of them, for less than $10, lol. :growlmad:

Dr. Google had no answers for me and I may have to sue him in the morning, lol! :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Surprisingly enough, this post is not going to be Porkchop related! I bought 50 of the Wondfo HPTs from Amazon and they all have dye that runs two directions! :growlmad:
> 
> The dye runs how it is supposed to and then runs back down. :growlmad:
> 
> Then the damn test gives a girl a second line, in the wrong spot! :growlmad:
> 
> This must be why one can buy 50 of them, for less than $10, lol. :growlmad:
> 
> Dr. Google had no answers for me and I may have to sue him in the morning, lol! :growlmad:


Try another test and follow the instructions to the letter...:flower:
i have never had a problem with them....:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think this is a sign that I should just stop POAS, lol.

But on a happier note, Porky just tried to dig a hole in my hair! Lol. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think this is a sign that I should just stop POAS, lol.
> 
> But on a happier note, Porky just tried to dig a hole in my hair! Lol. :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha:

How many dpo are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think this is a sign that I should just stop POAS, lol.
> 
> But on a happier note, Porky just tried to dig a hole in my hair! Lol. :wacko:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> How many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Could be 8DPO or could be 13DPO...I had a surge and then another four day surge the following week. i don't temp right now because I am not a good sleeper and it is very rare that I get a four hour stretch. This cycle is weird; I have felt nothing; I am not a SS girl, but I can tell physically when I OV. This month, nothing. I am beginning to think it was anovulatory.


----------



## cebethel

DH came home in a bad mood today & got all pissy over little things :( Men sometimes are complete asses! 
Still, he apologized after I told him off.....lol So, all is good now....I hope, got to get :sex: tonight! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

:hugs: to everyone :hugs:

Well I'm not really having a bad day but feel so rough today but I know it is due to the last 2 days :( 

We had some new carpets yesterday as our arthritic rottie was struggling on the laminate floor so Wednesday was clearing out the hallway and living room ready but it was such a tiring day. 

Then yesterday at 6am we moved the sofa and OMG :shock: the dogs had managed to stuff 2 bin bags full of rubbish and 1.5 bin bags worth of tennis balls and toys under it :shock: Now I clean my house regularly but the sofa is so heavy I need DH to help me and usually we tackle it every 2-4 weeks but with all the other renovations we haven't tackled under the sofa for 2 months. I want to know how our heads weren't touching the ceiling?:laugh2:

We finally got it all sorted for the chaps at 9am at which point I took the dogs for their walk to keep them out of the house. We stayed out till 11am and as soon as I walked through the front door I looked at the chaps & DH and said "excuse me this is NOT the carpet I ordered for the hall!" :growlmad: We ordered a copper/rust coloured carpet and they out down a grey one and all DH could say was "didn't think it looked right" :wacko::shock::wacko:

Thankfully we have used the chaps a lot and they did wonder but they looked through and realised they had ready the code backwards in error and immediately went and got the right carpet. But that delayed the job by 3 hours so by the time they left and we got the furniture back it was 7pm and I hadn't sat down all day :nope:

I had hoped for a lie in but the dogs decided otherwise and woke us earlier than we wanted but I have told DH that apart from laundry I am doing nothing today apart from maybe going for another :sleep: around lunch time :)


----------



## Desperado167

O Alex,:hugs::hugs:,wot an eventful day ,:hugs::hugs:Kick back and relax today Hun the laundry can wait and u want to be relaxed today to help those little swimmers do their work ,get back to bed,:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Dach , really really hope your not having a funny my cycle:flower:
cebethel sweet talk the oh , work your magic girl :winkwink:
Macwooly I was tired just reading about your day :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Crickey Macwooly - think you ALL need to put your paws up today, phewy! Is it looking good now they've laid the right one (the carpet I mean!!!!!:haha:), luv the smell of new carpet :laugh2:

Cebethel - hope you got one in :sex:!!

Dach - I think I've had one of them in the past like that too, try not to stress too much, the next cycle will be a good 'un, you might get two pop out!!!!!:thumbup:

For all of you today, bad day or not :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

@macwooly- your endeavor sounds very stressful! But your DH is a sweetie; enjoy your nap! :hugs:

@cebethel- I hope it was a very fun night! :happydance:

@Jax- I know you are totally right, but I think that this point I have to face the fact that most likely I am not going to get that BFP naturally. Every month I tell myself just one more try, but I keep doing the same thing. My DD is going to start college in four years, OMG :cry: and I haven't wanted to spend the money on IUI/IVF, because university here in the States is a fortune! :nope:

Ok, enough about me. For all of you lovely women, big :hugs: !


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks for the :hugs: ladies :thumbup: 

Well not had my nap yet as took my rottie to the vets just for a check up and the vet is so pleased with her :happydance: Then I took them for another walk - they won't cope when they get a third later :haha:

But I am now chilling on the sofa cheering myself up by having a dvdfest watching Bottom (for the US ladies who may not know it: https://youtu.be/0fsE4OZN4z4) and Father Ted (again for the US ladies: https://www.youtube.com/user/FatherTedChannel?blend=7&ob=5#p/u/1/25N-4zrk390) :laugh2:

DH is away all weekend camping and off roading so tonight he is cooking me fajitas which I adore as he says he feels bad leaving me to deal with the dogs all weekend on my own. I have told him he is only a 2 hour drive away if they get too much I can drop them off to him :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> @macwooly- your endeavor sounds very stressful! But your DH is a sweetie; enjoy your nap! :hugs:
> 
> @cebethel- I hope it was a very fun night! :happydance:
> 
> @Jax- I know you are totally right, but I think that this point I have to face the fact that most likely I am not going to get that BFP naturally. Every month I tell myself just one more try, but I keep doing the same thing. My DD is going to start college in four years, OMG :cry: and I haven't wanted to spend the money on IUI/IVF, because university here in the States is a fortune! :nope:
> 
> Ok, enough about me. For all of you lovely women, big :hugs: !

:hugs: ...that's a big decision to make :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Thanks for the :hugs: ladies :thumbup:
> 
> Well not had my nap yet as took my rottie to the vets just for a check up and the vet is so pleased with her :happydance: Then I took them for another walk - they won't cope when they get a third later :haha:
> 
> But I am now chilling on the sofa cheering myself up by having a dvdfest watching Bottom (for the US ladies who may not know it: https://youtu.be/0fsE4OZN4z4) and Father Ted (again for the US ladies: https://www.youtube.com/user/FatherTedChannel?blend=7&ob=5#p/u/1/25N-4zrk390) :laugh2:
> 
> DH is away all weekend camping and off roading so tonight he is cooking me fajitas which I adore as he says he feels bad leaving me to deal with the dogs all weekend on my own. I have told him he is only a 2 hour drive away if they get too much I can drop them off to him :haha::haha:

I love Bottom, makes me laugh out loud :laugh2:

Glad rottie is okay, I'm sure they will all just snuggle up to you this weekend as they know you'll be home alone and missing DH :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I just broke down and ordered an Ovacue monitor as I could not find a way to get a Dup Fertility monitor shipped to the States. This is the last step before IUI/IVF. :wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

Oooh , an ova cue monitor , I'm intrigued . Tell us about it ? 

Jax that is one hell of a tricky one. Still hoping big time for you lady .

macwooly , F Ted hysterical ...enjoy and don't miss your lovely dh .

I've worked out that the reason ttw is a killer for me is that dh totally doesn't get it . This is when I feel the most on my own ...thank goodness for you chicks ! He's such a star in so many ways ! Maybe he cant get it ? The other day he made me a gin , when he knows I'm not really drinking ( I was a bit emotional so more for that reason than ttw to be honest ) 
Perhaps I should let him know what it's like , I think only other women really get it , unless your mr Macwooly who sounds super lovely:thumbup:
Oh well keep happy girls :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I just broke down and ordered an Ovacue monitor as I could not find a way to get a Dup Fertility monitor shipped to the States. This is the last step before IUI/IVF. :wacko:

It's not breaking down hun :hugs: It is taking charge :hugs: And if you go down the IUI/IVF route please don't feel downhearted as sometimes nature needs a little help :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

And that was supposed to say Duo Fertility, but we've talked about this stuff before, so I figured y'all knew what I meant, lol. My DH was just happy that he bought himself another month of not haveing to deposit in a cup, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Oooh , an ova cue monitor , I'm intrigued . Tell us about it ?
> 
> Jax that is one hell of a tricky one. Still hoping big time for you lady .
> 
> macwooly , F Ted hysterical ...enjoy and don't miss your lovely dh .
> 
> I've worked out that the reason ttw is a killer for me is that dh totally doesn't get it . This is when I feel the most on my own ...thank goodness for you chicks ! He's such a star in so many ways ! Maybe he cant get it ? The other day he made me a gin , when he knows I'm not really drinking ( I was a bit emotional so more for that reason than ttw to be honest )
> Perhaps I should let him know what it's like , I think only other women really get it , unless your mr Macwooly who sounds super lovely:thumbup:
> Oh well keep happy girls :hugs::hugs:

Mr Macwooly doesn't get it totally but he tries but he admits he doesn't feel every twinge and emotion I do :) But to be honest after my first cycle off BC which was 47 days long and filled with EVERY symptom going I really don't stress it :)

And I won't miss him :) I know that sounds vile and it isn't supposed to but for the whole time we dated and the first 6 months of our marriage I didn't see him from 5am Monday till 7pm Friday as he was working 160 miles away on the south coast. And his job still has him working odd weekends and night shifts. In fact the most stress on our marriage was the first 12 months he was home every night as I couldn't cope and felt smoothed. 

So for the sake of our marriage he routinely (about once a week) gets told to go with his brother or friends and about 3-4 times a year I ask if he could go away for a weekend :)

He worries that I do cope with the dogs ok and don't just tell him what I think he wants to hear but he forgets that I have trained the dogs and they listen to me more than him :haha::haha:

But my temps will go through the roof Saturday night as I lie in the middle of the king sized bed with 2 dogs either side of me and I am warm all night :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> And that was supposed to say Duo Fertility, but we've talked about this stuff before, so I figured y'all knew what I meant, lol. My DH was just happy that he bought himself another month of not haveing to deposit in a cup, lol.

I knew what you meant :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

@macwooly- I totally understand! My DH and I make a point to have our own time as well. I think it is what has kept us sane. He went to his parents for Christmas this year, DD was in Boston with her grandparents and I stayed home with the puppies. It was a nice break, lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

Good gracious I cannot spell today! This is what happens when one is on BnB on the sly...


----------



## Macwooly

Glad someone understands as my in laws are horrified when I say I like time alone with my furbabies :)

But then they are horrified my mum never remarried yet I knew she wouldn't as my dad was her one true love and her soul mate and she is having a ball running around the country and world doing the things she loves :happydance: I do forget she is 71 occasionally and start to believe she is 52 as she tells everyone and passes for it :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Glad someone understands as my in laws are horrified when I say I like time alone with my furbabies :)
> 
> But then they are horrified my mum never remarried yet I knew she wouldn't as my dad was her one true love and her soul mate and she is having a ball running around the country and world doing the things she loves :happydance: I do forget she is 71 occasionally and start to believe she is 52 as she tells everyone and passes for it :happydance:

That is wonderful about your mother! And I do believe that absence makes the heart grow fonder! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Oooh , an ova cue monitor , I'm intrigued . Tell us about it ?
> 
> Jax that is one hell of a tricky one. Still hoping big time for you lady .
> 
> macwooly , F Ted hysterical ...enjoy and don't miss your lovely dh .
> 
> I've worked out that the reason ttw is a killer for me is that dh totally doesn't get it . This is when I feel the most on my own ...thank goodness for you chicks ! He's such a star in so many ways ! Maybe he cant get it ? The other day he made me a gin , when he knows I'm not really drinking ( I was a bit emotional so more for that reason than ttw to be honest )
> Perhaps I should let him know what it's like , I think only other women really get it , unless your mr Macwooly who sounds super lovely:thumbup:
> Oh well keep happy girls :hugs::hugs:

Bubba, this SSing truly is sending you :wacko: I'm not making a decision on anything I was replying to Dach about her decision!! Don't worry hun I still luv ya. Just chill :coffee: the TWW will be over soon :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, I just broke down and ordered an Ovacue monitor as I could not find a way to get a Dup Fertility monitor shipped to the States. This is the last step before IUI/IVF. :wacko:
> 
> It's not breaking down hun :hugs: It is taking charge :hugs: And if you go down the IUI/IVF route please don't feel downhearted as sometimes nature needs a little help :hugs:Click to expand...

Well said to Dach Macwooly, I like it!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly - I'm with you on that one:thumbup: Everyone needs time to be home alone, it's fab! Eat what you want, watch what you want on the tv, have the bed to yourself - yeah!!!!:happydance: My DH has boys weekends away and for the last 3 years since I've been working in a school I've holidayed with my Mum as DH won't take his holiday during school time (it's better for his job when the kids aren't 'on the road' so I've been told). In fact I would say for the majority of our marriage we're like passing ships in the night, due to work etc. Hey, maybe this is my TTC problem :wacko:!!! But you're right, absence sure does make the heart grow fonder :hugs: 

Have a happy weekend :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly - I'm with you on that one:thumbup: Everyone needs time to be home alone, it's fab! Eat what you want, watch what you want on the tv, have the bed to yourself - yeah!!!!:happydance: My DH has boys weekends away and for the last 3 years since I've been working in a school I've holidayed with my Mum as DH won't take his holiday during school time (it's better for his job when the kids aren't 'on the road' so I've been told). In fact I would say for the majority of our marriage we're like passing ships in the night, due to work etc. Hey, maybe this is my TTC problem :wacko:!!! But you're right, absence sure does make the heart grow fonder :hugs:
> 
> Have a happy weekend :kiss:

Well apparently he has brought me a number of tubs of Ben & Jerry so that in his words "you won't be alone as you will have your other 2 favourite men after me" :rofl:

But chic flicks, bubble baths and furbaby cuddles are on the menu but Jax I won't have the bed to myself it will have me; 160g of dogs and 9-10kg of cats :) Bad back; sore neck and heat stroke on Sunday morning anyone? :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

[/QUOTE]Well apparently he has brought me a number of tubs of Ben & Jerry so that in his words "you won't be alone as you will have your other 2 favourite men after me" :rofl:[/QUOTE]

:haha::rofl:


[/QUOTE]But chic flicks, bubble baths and furbaby cuddles are on the menu but Jax I won't have the bed to myself it will have me; 160g of dogs and 9-10kg of cats :) Bad back; sore neck and heat stroke on Sunday morning anyone? :rofl:[/QUOTE]

OMG, does that mean you're gonna have to put up with dog breath too then???!!!:shock:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, so I def can't do this splitting quote bit up!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Nah no dog breath DH is away :rofl: 

No seriously they don't have bad breath as they have excellent teeth due to loads of bones and they are on a natural diet so no real gas issues. I suspect they will get dog breath as they get older :sick: The cats have much worse breath than the dogs :sick: Plus my youngest dog smells like malted milk biscuits so I love cuddling him and thankfully he is the cuddle monster :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Nah no dog breath DH is away :rofl:
> 
> No seriously they don't have bad breath as they have excellent teeth due to loads of bones and they are on a natural diet so no real gas issues. I suspect they will get dog breath as they get older :sick: The cats have much worse breath than the dogs :sick: Plus my youngest dog smells like malted milk biscuits so I love cuddling him and thankfully he is the cuddle monster :)

Now THAT made me laugh out loud and now everyone wants to know why!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl: Right off to explain....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

@macwooly- the condition you described yourself in by Sunday morning, does not sound that far off from a hot weekend of BDing! Lol. All you need is the wild bed head to go with it! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> @macwooly- the condition you described yourself in by Sunday morning, does not sound that far off from a hot weekend of BDing! Lol. All you need is the wild bed head to go with it! :happydance:

I did have a kitten which used to wrap in my hair in the middle of the night and then about 4am she would use her claws to kick the back of my skull in till I unwrapped her from my hair - owww :wacko: I can do wild bed head without any hot :sex: :rofl:


----------



## Reb S

Ha ha ha! McW you are so funny! I love the sound of your weekend. I'm off to France for a month without my furbaby and OH is only coming out for a week. Expect a few bad days from me over the next few weeks x
Dachs- I'm feeling the same, we had an IVF consult (again!) last week. Thinking about it all now (and counting pennies...) Hope you get your BFP without it all x


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> Ha ha ha! McW you are so funny! I love the sound of your weekend. I'm off to France for a month without my furbaby and OH is only coming out for a week. Expect a few bad days from me over the next few weeks x
> Dachs- I'm feeling the same, we had an IVF consult (again!) last week. Thinking about it all now (and counting pennies...) Hope you get your BFP without it all x

Have a fab time in France :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!

I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:

Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:

:rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:

bwah ahahahahahaha :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:

:rofl::rofl: Poor Miles but :rofl:


----------



## Bubba3

:blush:Jax and Dach ,sorry think my grey matter is well and truly mangled.
Mcwooly I'm with you , space is good . I love my space shows were independent and like our own company. I always think if you don't li,e your own company who else is going too:flower: no heating for you on Sunday


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Poor Miles but :rofl:Click to expand...

When DD finally got home last night, she noticed that the cat's fur looked a little matted around the neck (Porky apparently is a biter when he is in the heat of passion) and she just said "he did it again, didn't he?" She took poor Miles, gave Porky the nastiest look, and marched upstairs to her room! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hello lovely ladies, I'm home today, the holiday house had no internet and no mobile phone reception!!! It was lovely but I missed you guys!

Thanks for all your lovely messages of support, I'm feeling loved :hugs:
and I'll catch up with everyones news over the next day reading all these threads (phew).

AFM well I'm CD7 today, and FX that I get a longer cycle this month but it's unlikely that OH will be home before I ov. 

I will go back to the doctors next week and get some more mini BCPs, have another go at trying to shift my cycle, this time maybe I'll just take 2 days worth when I feel my AF coming on, IDK, I'll talk to the doc about it.

I'll talk to my OH as well, but his shifts are programmed 12 months in advance and he has a "opposite" person as well, I don't think swapping them is an option.

I was actually considering phoning up my private health provider and seeing if we could just go for IVF next month but I've calmed down a bit, and have decided that TTC naturally for another few months is worth a try.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Hello lovely ladies, I'm home today, the holiday house had no internet and no mobile phone reception!!! It was lovely but I missed you guys!
> 
> Thanks for all your lovely messages of support, I'm feeling loved :hugs:
> and I'll catch up with everyones news over the next day reading all these threads (phew).
> 
> AFM well I'm CD7 today, and FX that I get a longer cycle this month but it's unlikely that OH will be home before I ov.
> 
> I will go back to the doctors next week and get some more mini BCPs, have another go at trying to shift my cycle, this time maybe I'll just take 2 days worth when I feel my AF coming on, IDK, I'll talk to the doc about it.
> 
> I'll talk to my OH as well, but his shifts are programmed 12 months in advance and he has a "opposite" person as well, I don't think swapping them is an option.
> 
> I was actually considering phoning up my private health provider and seeing if we could just go for IVF next month but I've calmed down a bit, and have decided that TTC naturally for another few months is worth a try.

Glad you had a lovely break :) And excellent your back - you've been missed :)

Hope all goes well with the doctor and the mini pill and it works this time in shifting your ovulation day :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Macwooly, missed you too, I feel a lot more rational about this now, the mini BCP kind of worked the first time, so it will again, I will just try taking it for less time.

I'm dosed with EPO, taking 4 x 300 mg capsules, in the hope that it WILL delay my ov this week!


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to see you back Northstar and it is amazing what a break can do to help you think things through so that you know what steps to take next :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ironic isn't it, that I thought our biggest TTC problem would be the 35+ factor, actually this has nothing to do with it! 

Butterfly67 I know you have some logistical issues as well, thanks for your support.

I've just started another thread about other things I'm planning to do this year, to take my mind off TTC, it is still really important to me, but I need to cut myself a break here and the week away was good for that.


----------



## lynlouc

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me jumping on here to have my own little rant ,, Im Lynsey , im 34 very nearly 35 and have 3 lovely children and although i know it is very greedy of me i would like nothing more than another baby ... I work in a local childrens centre where people come in everyday complaining about unwanted pregnancies and new moms coming to ante natal ,, i also run 2 mother and baby classes a week for which i can somehow cope with but having mc last month for the second time in a matter of months ( both times very early on ) , when i found out that yet another work colleauge was pregnant by complete accident and is coming to terms with the situation that felt like the final straw and ive been an emotional wreck ever since ,, Everywhere you look are bumps and prams ...........sorry ladies rant over ,,hopefully i will feel better now xxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Hi lyn , hope you feel better v soon .
Northstar glad the break did you some good , hoping it all works out , tough situation you have an amazing attitude though.:hugs:


----------



## BridieChild

Hey girls - 4DPO today after FF shifted my O date - woke up with the sorest boobs EVER, queasy and headachey too - just half an hour ago I went off my tree at DH for yelling at DD all the time - screaming crying, telling him to leave her alone - full on tanty.... then went and laid on the bed and had a good cry... DH came in after ten minutes to tell me the washing machine had stopped working then told me he loved both of us... which set me off crying again... ugh, what a day


----------



## Bubba3

Hormones eh !:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Porkchop has the worst gassy tummy ever! OMG, I can't breathe, lol.:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

You should try my house :sick: Someone gave the dogs some heart treats and all 4 are farting away and killing my nose :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> You should try my house :sick: Someone gave the dogs some heart treats and all 4 are farting away and killing my nose :sick:

It's awful! The only thing I can figure is that the grass Porky ate this morning is not sitting well in his stomach, lol. :nope:


----------



## Reb S

When Jasper was a puppy he stopped the entire puppy class in it's tracks with one fart. We practically had to evacuate the building!
Bridiechild sorry you've had a rubbish day. Hormones stink! Lots of hugs.
I've not had the best day, I'm in Aix en Provence for a month, lovely place, great sun, food work not too bad, but I'm sharing a house with three other people, 2 of whom are really quite bitchy about a lot of my friends. I'm just staying shtum but it's quite hard! Grrrrr. Vent. x


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Poor Miles but :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> When DD finally got home last night, she noticed that the cat's fur looked a little matted around the neck (Porky apparently is a biter when he is in the heat of passion) and she just said "he did it again, didn't he?" She took poor Miles, gave Porky the nastiest look, and marched upstairs to her room! :haha:Click to expand...

Ha ha Porky raped your daughters cat, that is HILARIOUS.


----------



## serendippy

Can i sneak in here as im feeling a bit sorry for myself at the mo.

Im recovering from an operation i had 2 and half weeks ago and im off work and feel like im starting to get cabin fever. Cant walk very far, cant drive very far...not really TTCing until im better but me cycles seem to have gone up the shoot anyway lol. Im at least 8 days late.

Does anyone know if a general anaesthetic can interfere with ur cycle? Im not even sure i have ovulated as i havent been routinely charting this cycle.


----------



## Shelley71

serendippy said:


> Can i sneak in here as im feeling a bit sorry for myself at the mo.
> 
> Im recovering from an operation i had 2 and half weeks ago and im off work and feel like im starting to get cabin fever. Cant walk very far, cant drive very far...not really TTCing until im better but me cycles seem to have gone up the shoot anyway lol. Im at least 8 days late.
> 
> Does anyone know if a general anaesthetic can interfere with ur cycle? Im not even sure i have ovulated as i havent been routinely charting this cycle.

I am positive that happened to me in April. I had out-patient surgery on April 18th and was due for AF 4 days later. I ended up having a 60 day cycle that time and didn't see AF until the last week of May. This cycle was 31 days, so I'm hoping that I'm getting back to normal. 

I hope you don't have to wait near as long as I did, but honestly, I firmly believe that surgery will screw up your cycle. I've heard of it from other women, as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness DD isn't home tonight!
> 
> I know I had previously mentioned that Porkchop is an equal opportunity lover, but as it turns out, species doesn't matter either. :wacko:
> 
> Miles, DD's cat, just "took one for the team" from the doxie. :nope:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Poor Miles but :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> When DD finally got home last night, she noticed that the cat's fur looked a little matted around the neck (Porky apparently is a biter when he is in the heat of passion) and she just said "he did it again, didn't he?" She took poor Miles, gave Porky the nastiest look, and marched upstairs to her room! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha Porky raped your daughters cat, that is HILARIOUS.Click to expand...

Unfortunately, the cat did not find the humor in it! Lol


----------



## serendippy

Thanks shelley i was beginning to wonder if that had something to do with it. Gosh i hope it dont carry on that long lol, me clock is ticking that loudly is getting deafening lol. xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

45 minutes ago this soccer ball was whole; by no means new, but it was in one piece.

Porkchop was happily rolling it around the house, so I took the opportunity to run upstairs to hang up some laundry. :nope:

I should've known better, came back downstairs 15 minutes later and this is what he had done! :growlmad:

I guess I have to buy DD a new ball now! Lol. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

serendippy said:


> Thanks shelley i was beginning to wonder if that had something to do with it. Gosh i hope it dont carry on that long lol, me clock is ticking that loudly is getting deafening lol. xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

serendippy said:


> Thanks shelley i was beginning to wonder if that had something to do with it. Gosh i hope it dont carry on that long lol, me clock is ticking that loudly is getting deafening lol. xxx

I know what you mean. I'll be 41 next January and these crazy cycles are just pushing my opportunities further apart. So, I'm just crossing my fingers that next cycle (well, hopefully there won't be one!) will be around the same length. If I'm not going to get pregnant this time, I'd just like the chance to have more normal cycles.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 226455
> 
> 
> 45 minutes ago this soccer ball was whole; by no means new, but it was in one piece.
> 
> Porkchop was happily rolling it around the house, so I took the opportunity to run upstairs to hang up some laundry. :nope:
> 
> I should've known better, came back downstairs 15 minutes later and this is what he had done! :growlmad:
> 
> I guess I have to buy DD a new ball now! Lol. :blush:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## serendippy

Yeh ill be 45 in Feb next year so i know what u mean. Good luck to us both xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Aww bless little Porky, he's a force of nature, hey?


----------



## cebethel

I don't care what Porkchop does, I love him to pieces!! Which is quite sad as he isn't even my dog :blush:

I gotta slight issue. I'm HATING the weather right now here in AZ. It's so freakin hot that I swear it's draining my energy too fast. I went grocery shopping & within 15 minutes, I was already pooped :( 

I sat down & started eating my grapes in the shopping cart. If I could have climbed in the shopping cart, I would have made DH push me around :haha:

Have an awesome weekend everyone! And Brooke, mooch porky for me will ya? Lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I don't care what Porkchop does, I love him to pieces!! Which is quite sad as he isn't even my dog :blush:
> 
> I gotta slight issue. I'm HATING the weather right now here in AZ. It's so freakin hot that I swear it's draining my energy too fast. I went grocery shopping & within 15 minutes, I was already pooped :(
> 
> I sat down & started eating my grapes in the shopping cart. If I could have climbed in the shopping cart, I would have made DH push me around :haha:
> 
> Have an awesome weekend everyone! And Brooke, mooch porky for me will ya? Lol

Eva- I tell ya, this dog can be a menace! Lol. I love him, but while his brother is off at dog school learning great new things, Porky is here destroying whatever he can find!

I have heard the heat in AZ can be incredible! How are your winters?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Aww bless little Porky, he's a force of nature, hey?

We love him dearly and I wouldn't trade him for anything. But my DH refers to him as "a boil on the ass of society!" Lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva- I tell ya, this dog can be a menace! Lol. I love him, but while his brother is off at dog school learning great new things, Porky is here destroying whatever he can find!
> 
> I have heard the heat in AZ can be incredible! How are your winters?

Winter? What's that?? :haha: Winter here is fantastic. I just wished the cooler weather lasted longer :thumbup: DH & I usually drive to the mountains to take DS to play in the snow. 
The temps this coming week are supposed to be all over 100° :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I tell ya, this dog can be a menace! Lol. I love him, but while his brother is off at dog school learning great new things, Porky is here destroying whatever he can find!
> 
> I have heard the heat in AZ can be incredible! How are your winters?
> 
> Winter? What's that?? :haha: Winter here is fantastic. I just wished the cooler weather lasted longer :thumbup: DH & I usually drive to the mountains to take DS to play in the snow.
> The temps this coming week are supposed to be all over 100° :wacko:Click to expand...

That sounds too hot to even lay by the pool!


----------



## cebethel

The closest I have to a pool is my garden hose :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> The closest I have to a pool is my garden hose :haha:

:rofl:

How old is Roxy in your avatar pic? She looks like such a little thing there.


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> When Jasper was a puppy he stopped the entire puppy class in it's tracks with one fart. We practically had to evacuate the building!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



Reb S said:


> I've not had the best day, I'm in Aix en Provence for a month, lovely place, great sun, food work not too bad, but I'm sharing a house with three other people, 2 of whom are really quite bitchy about a lot of my friends. I'm just staying shtum but it's quite hard! Grrrrr. Vent. x

I hope they stop being bitchy - that's not a nice situation for you at all :nope::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

serendippy said:


> Can i sneak in here as im feeling a bit sorry for myself at the mo.
> 
> Im recovering from an operation i had 2 and half weeks ago and im off work and feel like im starting to get cabin fever. Cant walk very far, cant drive very far...not really TTCing until im better but me cycles seem to have gone up the shoot anyway lol. Im at least 8 days late.
> 
> Does anyone know if a general anaesthetic can interfere with ur cycle? Im not even sure i have ovulated as i havent been routinely charting this cycle.

Hope you recover soon :hugs: It doesn't take much to stuff up our cycles so I wouldn't be surprised if the anaesthetic has affected you :hugs:


----------



## serendippy

Thanks Macwooly xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 226455
> 
> 
> 45 minutes ago this soccer ball was whole; by no means new, but it was in one piece.
> 
> Porkchop was happily rolling it around the house, so I took the opportunity to run upstairs to hang up some laundry. :nope:
> 
> I should've known better, came back downstairs 15 minutes later and this is what he had done! :growlmad:
> 
> I guess I have to buy DD a new ball now! Lol. :blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I tell ya, this dog can be a menace! Lol. I love him, but while his brother is off at dog school learning great new things, Porky is here destroying whatever he can find!
> 
> I have heard the heat in AZ can be incredible! How are your winters?
> 
> Winter? What's that?? :haha: Winter here is fantastic. I just wished the cooler weather lasted longer :thumbup: DH & I usually drive to the mountains to take DS to play in the snow.
> The temps this coming week are supposed to be all over 100° :wacko:Click to expand...

I won't complain about it being 86F here in the UK :) But I hate heat especially in the UK when it is usually humid with the heat as well :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I tell you ladies, I think this doxie officially hates me!

I was sitting on the couch and I swear it felt like I was sitting in something wet? :wacko:

Now, I am old, but I still have some bladder control! Lol.

The as*hat had peed on the couch and I didn't realize I was sitting in it. :growlmad:

And he did it out of spite bc DH had just trashed the soccer ball he so lovingly destroyed! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> The closest I have to a pool is my garden hose :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> How old is Roxy in your avatar pic? She looks like such a little thing there.Click to expand...

She is about 4 months old in that pic. She was such a poopin machine back then! She just got smacked in the face by my cat. She tries to chase him but he dislikes dogs so he stands his ground.....lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I tell you ladies, I think this doxie officially hates me!
> 
> I was sitting on the couch and I swear it felt like I was sitting in something wet? :wacko:
> 
> Now, I am old, but I still have some bladder control! Lol.
> 
> The as*hat had peed on the couch and I didn't realize I was sitting in it. :growlmad:
> 
> And he did it out of spite bc DH had just trashed the soccer ball he so lovingly destroyed! :growlmad:

Opps :rofl::rofl: But I know how it feels to wonder if your bladder control has gone beyond your worst fears :wacko:

I went up to bed one night when DH was away and realised I was lying in something warm and looked and either one of the cats or Teddy who clears the stair gate had peed in the middle of the bed and it had gone through to the mattress :growlmad::nope::growlmad: Thankfully we had a new mattress on order :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I tell you ladies, I think this doxie officially hates me!
> 
> I was sitting on the couch and I swear it felt like I was sitting in something wet? :wacko:
> 
> Now, I am old, but I still have some bladder control! Lol.
> 
> The as*hat had peed on the couch and I didn't realize I was sitting in it. :growlmad:
> 
> And he did it out of spite bc DH had just trashed the soccer ball he so lovingly destroyed! :growlmad:

:haha::winkwink::haha::haha::winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I tell you ladies, I think this doxie officially hates me!
> 
> I was sitting on the couch and I swear it felt like I was sitting in something wet? :wacko:
> 
> Now, I am old, but I still have some bladder control! Lol.
> 
> The as*hat had peed on the couch and I didn't realize I was sitting in it. :growlmad:
> 
> And he did it out of spite bc DH had just trashed the soccer ball he so lovingly destroyed! :growlmad:

Holy cheezits Porkchop!! :rofl: Maybe he needs doxie depends?


----------



## cebethel

I was going to suggest Cesar Milan, but that won't work, maybe a priest can perform an exorcism?? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I tell you ladies, I think this doxie officially hates me!
> 
> I was sitting on the couch and I swear it felt like I was sitting in something wet? :wacko:
> 
> Now, I am old, but I still have some bladder control! Lol.
> 
> The as*hat had peed on the couch and I didn't realize I was sitting in it. :growlmad:
> 
> And he did it out of spite bc DH had just trashed the soccer ball he so lovingly destroyed! :growlmad:
> 
> Holy cheezits Porkchop!! :rofl: Maybe he needs doxie depends?Click to expand...

He's going to be living full-time in the kitchen soon if he's not careful! Lol


----------



## cebethel

Send him here! It'll be like bootcamp lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I was going to suggest Cesar Milan, but that won't work, maybe a priest can perform an exorcism?? :haha:

Well, since I don't think the Church wants me back anytime soon, I'm pretty sure Porky is beyond repair, lol. There aren't enough Hail Marys in the world for this guy! Lol :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

serendippy said:


> Yeh ill be 45 in Feb next year so i know what u mean. Good luck to us both xxx

Hi Serendippy - always lovely to hear from you. Glad that you've had your op, and got everything Xed that your cycles settle down and that you're back TTCing soon :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> When Jasper was a puppy he stopped the entire puppy class in it's tracks with one fart. We practically had to evacuate the building!
> Bridiechild sorry you've had a rubbish day. Hormones stink! Lots of hugs.
> I've not had the best day, I'm in Aix en Provence for a month, lovely place, great sun, food work not too bad, but I'm sharing a house with three other people, 2 of whom are really quite bitchy about a lot of my friends. I'm just staying shtum but it's quite hard! Grrrrr. Vent. x

Reb - hang out with us and try and stay cool :coolio:. Have you managed to make your mind up yet about IVF? And how's Glowstar? Is she okayish? I read on the group board what had happened and just couldn't believe it and also didn't know what to say, words seemed inadequate, know what I mean?:hugs:x


----------



## Reb S

Hi Jax, thanks for your lovely message - how are you doing?
Yes, Glowie is doing great. She's amazing!! She's back on the over 40's thread giving us all advice, although they've gone on holiday now. As for us, we haven't decided yet - Steve is coming down to Provence later this week and I think we'll be having a few heart-to-hearts! I just don't know what to do.
Anyway, I will hang out with you lot! BnB will keep me sane from my bitchy friends! x
PS you doggy lot -Jasper the dog has his bronze level kennel club good citizen test tomorrow hee hee hee! Wish him luck!


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck Jasper :) 

My rottie has bronze and silver for some reason we never got to gold. The boys haven't done it yet as Baldrick & Teddy would fail but might give it a whirl with Paddy :)

Well I feel rough as old boots and am struggling with nausea which I know is just due to the mini heatwave we had here for 2-3 days but I definitely feel like crawling back into bed for a big sleep.


----------



## Jax41

Reb S said:


> Hi Jax, thanks for your lovely message - how are you doing?
> Yes, Glowie is doing great. She's amazing!! She's back on the over 40's thread giving us all advice, although they've gone on holiday now. As for us, we haven't decided yet - Steve is coming down to Provence later this week and I think we'll be having a few heart-to-hearts! I just don't know what to do.
> Anyway, I will hang out with you lot! BnB will keep me sane from my bitchy friends! x
> PS you doggy lot -Jasper the dog has his bronze level kennel club good citizen test tomorrow hee hee hee! Wish him luck!

Hi Reb - I'm CD16 right in the middle of the :sex: action!! So pleased Glowie is okay, you're right she is amazing! 

I'm sure the two of you will come to the right decision about what you want to do, must be such a hard one to make though....what's your gut instinct? It's never usually wrong!

Good luck Jasp, go get 'em!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Good luck Jasper :)
> 
> My rottie has bronze and silver for some reason we never got to gold. The boys haven't done it yet as Baldrick & Teddy would fail but might give it a whirl with Paddy :)
> 
> Well I feel rough as old boots and am struggling with nausea which I know is just due to the mini heatwave we had here for 2-3 days but I definitely feel like crawling back into bed for a big sleep.

Hey, that's really impressive on the doggie medals! Sorry you're feeling crook today lovely, is the last bit of your migraine? Or something else??!! I'd go back to bed and sleep it off if I were you then take the dogs for a nice long walk when the air's cleared a bit:flower:x


----------



## Bubba3

Macwooly said:


> Good luck Jasper :)
> 
> My rottie has bronze and silver for some reason we never got to gold. The boys haven't done it yet as Baldrick & Teddy would fail but might give it a whirl with Paddy :)
> 
> Well I feel rough as old boots and am struggling with nausea which I know is just due to the mini heatwave we had here for 2-3 days but I definitely feel like crawling back into bed for a big sleep.

Wow , just saw the temps for home , its really hot. I'm looking forward to the Aussie winter , the humidity here is so draining , makes you tired constantly . Get well soon :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Macwooly said:


> Good luck Jasper :)
> 
> My rottie has bronze and silver for some reason we never got to gold. The boys haven't done it yet as Baldrick & Teddy would fail but might give it a whirl with Paddy :)
> 
> Well I feel rough as old boots and am struggling with nausea which I know is just due to the mini heatwave we had here for 2-3 days but I definitely feel like crawling back into bed for a big sleep.




serendippy said:


> Can i sneak in here as im feeling a bit sorry for myself at the mo.
> 
> Im recovering from an operation i had 2 and half weeks ago and im off work and feel like im starting to get cabin fever. Cant walk very far, cant drive very far...not really TTCing until im better but me cycles seem to have gone up the shoot anyway lol. Im at least 8 days late
> 
> Does anyone know if a general anaesthetic can interfere with ur cycle? Im not even sure i have ovulated as i havent been routinely charting this cycle.

 Hi hope you feel better soon , a ga shouldn't interfere with your cycle , but pain meds and other drugs may have . 
Get well soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well ladies, I'm not going to say it's a bad day yet, but I am heading to the doctor soon so he can tell me I am not pregnant (which I knew) and determine what drug cocktail I am going to try this time, lol. :cry:

Since we've talked so much on here about supplements, I figure I will ask about some of those as well.

So here's to another day of hearing that everything looks fine and there's just no explanation as to why I can't get pregnant! :wacko:

Yes, I am saying that with a snarky tone in my voice.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Well ladies, I'm not going to say it's a bad day yet, but I am heading to the doctor soon so he can tell me I am not pregnant (which I knew) and determine what drug cocktail I am going to try this time, lol. :cry:
> 
> Since we've talked so much on here about supplements, I figure I will ask about some of those as well.
> 
> So here's to another day of hearing that everything looks fine and there's just no explanation as to why I can't get pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> Yes, I am saying that with a snarky tone in my voice.

:hugs: I hope you get more answers that everything is fine :hugs: Good luck with the next step and remember sometimes mother nature needs a helping hand or kick up the butt which ever way you want to think of it :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

dachsundmom said:


> Well ladies, I'm not going to say it's a bad day yet, but I am heading to the doctor soon so he can tell me I am not pregnant (which I knew) and determine what drug cocktail I am going to try this time, lol. :cry:
> 
> Since we've talked so much on here about supplements, I figure I will ask about some of those as well.
> 
> So here's to another day of hearing that everything looks fine and there's just no explanation as to why I can't get pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> Yes, I am saying that with a snarky tone in my voice.


Good luck today, Dach!


----------



## Indigo77

Good luck DMom!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well ladies, I'm not going to say it's a bad day yet, but I am heading to the doctor soon so he can tell me I am not pregnant (which I knew) and determine what drug cocktail I am going to try this time, lol. :cry:
> 
> Since we've talked so much on here about supplements, I figure I will ask about some of those as well.
> 
> So here's to another day of hearing that everything looks fine and there's just no explanation as to why I can't get pregnant! :wacko:
> 
> Yes, I am saying that with a snarky tone in my voice.

Awwww Brooke :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was given a script for Tamoxifen; 40mg CD3-7. I am not going to trigger on the first cycle, but will do it for the second and maybe try an IUI, by the third round it will be time to consider IVF.

Unfortunately, all of this really needs to be decided before we know how everything worked, so realistically it might be October before I really go forward with anything.

I should be happy or at least hopeful and I posted in the Tamoxifen thread to get some help, but I really am over it! :hissy:


----------



## Indigo77

I think it's exciting that u r going for the Tamoxifen...Good luck! Great that you are being proactive...How long have u been trying?


----------



## Shelley71

I think I will probably feel the same way, Dach, if we have to go that route. I just really want to be able to get pregnant by ourselves! Ugh. But, on the upside, it IS a good thing that you are able to take the extra steps and have a better chance of getting to that final goal.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think it's exciting that u r going for the Tamoxifen...Good luck! Great that you are being proactive...How long have u been trying?

On and off for 10 years, lol. I do two or three at a time, go back on BCP, change my mind, and start all over again. My last CP was in January and nothing since. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

On and off for 10 years?....Yep, that would be annoying to say the least...

What do u mean by 'not going to trigger the first cycle"?

But you DID have a CP...so u know something is working....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> On and off for 10 years?....Yep, that would be annoying to say the least...
> 
> What do u mean by 'not going to trigger the first cycle"?
> 
> But you DID have a CP...so u know something is working....

I was offered as trigger shot for the fisrt cycle of Tamoxifen, but I think were going to see if the pills are enough to start. I am very scared of doing new things; I keep believing that it will happen on its own, so I've been very slow to do things. I think this is why my doctor is willing to do pretty much anything I ask; he knows I have been patient, lol.

For some eason I have always had it in my head that IUI/IVF would come at 40! lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Dachie, maybe once you make the decision to go for it you'll feel better, I know you put a lot of pressure on yourself to make your OH a Dad :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Aww Dachie, maybe once you make the decision to go for it you'll feel better, I know you put a lot of pressure on yourself to make your OH a Dad :hugs:

He sees DD as his own and he says she is enough, but he is such a great one and I want the full experience with him. :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Aww Dachie, maybe once you make the decision to go for it you'll feel better, I know you put a lot of pressure on yourself to make your OH a Dad :hugs:
> 
> He sees DD as his own and he says she is enough, but he is such a great one and I want the full experience with him. :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah I understand, my OH doesn't have any kids but I see him with his little nephew and I think he deserves one of his own. Plus I want one too now.

The things we do for love eh...


----------



## Macwooly

Dachsundmom good luck with the tamoxifen :dust: It can be difficult to admit that you need extra help sometimes but it is a sign of strength that you are trying this route :thumbup:

I pray you see your BFP before having to go down the IVF route :hugs::dust:


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!


----------



## Natsby

Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!

Oh no, are you okay, is it the TTC thing that is causing the tension? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!


Oh, no....What happened? Are you ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!

So sorry to hear about your situation with you DH :hugs: Hope you can resolve the situation :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Thank you for your well wishes, but I am concerned for you now as well...I am sorry you are having a tough go of it!


----------



## Natsby

NorthStar said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!
> 
> Oh no, are you okay, is it the TTC thing that is causing the tension? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well it doesn´t help, but I think it is more than that, he is really angry about things which happened to him in his childhood and carries that anger in the way he thinks. Now I am the person closest to him he seems to see me as either the enemy or an authority figure and is alternatively contemptuous or rude or doesn´t hear a word I say. i can´t live with it anymore so I want to seek help but he doesn´t. So I´m stuck really. I still love him and he isn´t aggressive or violent but I am tired of being cast as the villain or the idiot. Sometimes he is really sweet but he needs some help and won´t get it. And I need his help and am not getting it. I was sure this would be my month but with all this stress I´m not so sure now. I´m feeling calm right now, all cried out and feeling fateful.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!
> 
> Oh no, are you okay, is it the TTC thing that is causing the tension? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it doesn´t help, but I think it is more than that, he is really angry about things which happened to him in his childhood and carries that anger in the way he thinks. Now I am the person closest to him he seems to see me as either the enemy or an authority figure and is alternatively contemptuous or rude or doesn´t hear a word I say. i can´t live with it anymore so I want to seek help but he doesn´t. So I´m stuck really. I still love him and he isn´t aggressive or violent but I am tired of being cast as the villain or the idiot. Sometimes he is really sweet but he needs some help and won´t get it. And I need his help and am not getting it. I was sure this would be my month but with all this stress I´m not so sure now. I´m feeling calm right now, all cried out and feeling fateful.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh that's tough Natsby I really feel for you, but you can't make it up to him for his crappy childhood, noone can do that.

I hope he comes to his senses soon.


----------



## Indigo77

We all have our demons to work out.....but when they taint the peace between you, it _is_ heartbreaking. Whatever you decide, we will be here....I hope you both find your peace....


----------



## Macwooly

I second what Indigo says we will be here for you whatever you decide :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry Natsby, hope you manage to sort things out either way. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Natsby, so sorry to hear that. Be good to yourself, though, whatever that may take.:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> Good luck Dachsundmom, let us know how you get on.
> I´m back from a few days in France, which should have been relaxing, except oh and I had a few huge rows and are now deciding whether to separate, so not so much a bad day as a huge dog doo of a weekend!

Oh Natsby, sending you love & lots of :hugs: :hug:


----------



## Reb S

Poor you, Natsby. I hope you two can work things out xxx


----------



## Natsby

Thanks everyone, things are looking a little better today as he has sort of agreed to see someone with me, a therapist in France who speaks both our languages. But we shall see if he goes through with it or not. Things are more relaxed right now and neither of us want to say it is over, but if things don´t change i won´t have much choice. 
I don´t want to lose him, or the chance to have a family, at this age it might be my last chance. Does that sound awful? I´m not staying because of that but of course it enters my head.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> Thanks everyone, things are looking a little better today as he has sort of agreed to see someone with me, a therapist in France who speaks both our languages. But we shall see if he goes through with it or not. Things are more relaxed right now and neither of us want to say it is over, but if things don´t change i won´t have much choice.
> I don´t want to lose him, or the chance to have a family, at this age it might be my last chance. Does that sound awful? I´m not staying because of that but of course it enters my head.

Glad things are looking better today :hugs: I hope he does commit to and go through with the therapy. 

And no realising that if your relationship ends then so may your chance of children is not awful as it is how you feel and my therapy taught me that feelings are never wrong it is how we react to those feelings which can be right, wrong or neutral :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Thanks everyone, things are looking a little better today as he has sort of agreed to see someone with me, a therapist in France who speaks both our languages. But we shall see if he goes through with it or not. Things are more relaxed right now and neither of us want to say it is over, but if things don´t change i won´t have much choice.
> I don´t want to lose him, or the chance to have a family, at this age it might be my last chance. Does that sound awful? I´m not staying because of that but of course it enters my head.

It doesn't sound awful at all! :hugs:

The question you have to ask yourself if this is a person you want to raise a child with, not just have one with; they are two completely different things to consider. :flower:

As for your OH, my first question is if he made any changes to his Effexor? I know you were looking at it several weeks ago. Secondly, at somepoint we all should realize that while we may not be responsible for issues that happened in our past, how we choose to deal with them is totally within our control. 

I don't doubt for a minute that you love him; I can hear it when you speak of him! I hope it all works out. :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

dachsundmom said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone, things are looking a little better today as he has sort of agreed to see someone with me, a therapist in France who speaks both our languages. But we shall see if he goes through with it or not. Things are more relaxed right now and neither of us want to say it is over, but if things don´t change i won´t have much choice.
> I don´t want to lose him, or the chance to have a family, at this age it might be my last chance. Does that sound awful? I´m not staying because of that but of course it enters my head.
> 
> It doesn't sound awful at all! :hugs:
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself if this is a person you want to raise a child with, not just have one with; they are two completely different things to consider. :flower:
> 
> As for your OH, my first question is if he made any changes to his Effexor? I know you were looking at it several weeks ago. Secondly, at somepoint we all should realize that while we may not be responsible for issues that happened in our past, how we choose to deal with them is totally within our control.
> 
> I don't doubt for a minute that you love him; I can hear it when you speak of him! I hope it all works out. :hugs:Click to expand...

As far as I know he hasn´t changed his meds, although I would double the dose if I thought it would help! I think the time at his mums made it worse too, neither of us are really comfortable there.
I do want to raise kids with him, he is great with all our friends kids, they all love him, and although I may have to teach them a positive outlook on my own, I know he would always be there for them. It is always a risk. we can´t know who will be a good parent or if a relationship will work out, but we can´t live without taking risks!
I agree completely about how we deal with our issues being the important part, I can see the why behind so many of his problems, but until he can see them too there is nothing I can do.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you guys are headed in the right direction; the first step is willingness to work out your issues and it sounds like you both are ready for it. Relationships are so damn hard!


----------



## Natsby

Oh yes they are!! Yesterday my brother, who is generally desperate to find and nice girlfriend said "thank God I´m single!" that was after listening to me for five mins. oh dear!


----------



## Bubba3

Natsby , I'd been wondering where and how you were . I'm so sorry to hear your troubles. I too can hear how much you love him . Its so sad to think his childhood could potentially screw up his future with you. 
It's amazing how powerful our childhoods can effect us all. I'm sure we all have examples of that. I lost my lovely dad and my mum is and was a very angry person. This has made me ( less so with age ) a pretty insecure person at times. I'm always fighting not to let fear of losing my husband and girls overwhelm me. I have my moments but will never let it win. My hubby has had his patients testing plenty of time but he gets it. I had to take responsibility though and get help too. Your oh has to take that step , for himself and for you both. 
I wholeheartedly hope he gets help , I'm a believer in the power of therapy at times we all need help. I think men do find it harder though. Is he scared . It took all the guts I could muster , but women are communicators by nature. This isn't the case for a lot of men. Perhaps he's afraid of opening a box that can never be closed.
I feel for you , this is tough to deal with , but were all here and listening or ready to dish out a ton of hugs.
Take care x


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> Thanks everyone, things are looking a little better today as he has sort of agreed to see someone with me, a therapist in France who speaks both our languages. But we shall see if he goes through with it or not. Things are more relaxed right now and neither of us want to say it is over, but if things don´t change i won´t have much choice.
> I don´t want to lose him, or the chance to have a family, at this age it might be my last chance. Does that sound awful? I´m not staying because of that but of course it enters my head.

I really hope that you guys manage to sort things out, and find a way forward. 

Sounds like maybe you both need a night off from the intensity, do you have friends living locally you could have dinner and have a few drinks with, give yourself a bit of a breather?


----------



## dachsundmom

Now it's a bad day. I have my new monitor and drugs all ready to go and AF cannot have the decency to show her ugly face.

On top of that, I am starting to SS, not for a BFP, but for the witch.

That biotch is always on time and has decided to be 2 days late this month now that I have accepted the fact that I need the meds.

And before anyone asks, yes I have tested, and for the life of me, I have no idea what I am looking at; now I am wondering if I OV much later than I thought I did.

Why didn't I ask for a blood draw when I was at the docs? :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Now it's a bad day. I have my new monitor and drugs all ready to go and AF cannot have the decency to show her ugly face.
> 
> On top of that, I am starting to SS, not for a BFP, but for the witch.
> 
> That biotch is always on time and has decided to be 2 days late this month now that I have accepted the fact that I need the meds.
> 
> And before anyone asks, yes I have tested, and for the life of me, I have no idea what I am looking at; now I am wondering if I OV much later than I thought I did.
> 
> Why didn't I ask for a blood draw when I was at the docs? :wacko:

:hugs::hugs: Why oh why can't that biatch arrive when we need her too and why does she always show when we don't want her :growlmad:

I do hope she turns up soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well I went to the doctors with DH as he wanted to discuss his diabetes and weight and our local health authority will provide him with vouchers so he can attend slimming world free :)

I'm really chuffed and I said I would go with him at which point the dietician said I could possible qualify for the voucher system as well. And I can so I should be happy as it saves £5 per week.

But I realise how inaccurate my Wii is and my scales are at home as my BMI is 39 :shock: And I actually weigh more than the Wii told me by 5lb. I know it doesn't seem a lot but it has dragged my mood right down :nope:

But I have to grab myself and pull myself back up and get on with it as I need to get my weight and health sorted especially if we hope to have a LO join us.

So I've reset my weight ticker and I have emptied all the junk food from the house and with DH's help we've moved the exercise equipment so that we can start to use it. And DH & I will kick each other butts to do this. I want to lose a little over 5 stone (about 74lb) and DH wants to lose 8 stone (about 112lb) and we are determined to do it for ourselves and for each other!

Sorry I know people are dealing with bigger issues than me but my weight it is such a sensitive issue for me and it has really dragged me down and now I wonder if my weight is the reason I have only ever seen BFNs :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:

So, bad day over.


----------



## Suki73

Macwooly, at least you're on the right track: you have an accurate picture of where you are weight-wise and a definite plan to follow. It's really tough but it will be worth it for both of you in terms of health and wellbeing. 

Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## dachsundmom

@macwooly- :hugs:

But, how you feel is a bigger indicator of health issues than weight; my BFF is 5'7" and weighs about 265lbs, but she is in perfect health!

I won't tell you that losing weight isn't a good thing, but please don't label yourself by it.....:thumbup:

Like my DH says, a few extra pounds= more cushion for the pushin, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:
> 
> So, bad day over.

Good for you scaring her :thumbup: Loads and loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you for the hugs ladies :thumbup:

And Dachsundmom you're right and I am fairly healthy. 

Could do with being a bit more so but both my SILs are the right weight for their height and they can't keep up with me on dog walks and want to stop half way through to which my answer was "tough this walk is for the dogs not you"

Right well had hotdogs for lunch and emptied the last of the junk from the house so healthy eating here we come :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Thank you for the hugs ladies :thumbup:
> 
> And Dachsundmom you're right and I am fairly healthy.
> 
> Could do with being a bit more so but both my SILs are the right weight for their height and they can't keep up with me on dog walks and want to stop half way through to which my answer was "tough this walk is for the dogs not you"
> 
> Right well had hotdogs for lunch and emptied the last of the junk from the house so healthy eating here we come :)

Good for you, Wooly! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:
> 
> So, bad day over.

Wow...really? You're the 'AF Whisperer'.....:change:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:
> 
> So, bad day over.
> 
> Wow...really? You're the 'AF Whisperer'.....:change:Click to expand...

I'd rather be the BFP whisperer, lol. But as least I can start my meds on Saturday and my monitor tomorrow.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Thank you for the hugs ladies :thumbup:
> 
> And Dachsundmom you're right and I am fairly healthy.
> 
> Could do with being a bit more so but both my SILs are the right weight for their height and they can't keep up with me on dog walks and want to stop half way through to which my answer was "tough this walk is for the dogs not you"
> 
> Right well had hotdogs for lunch and emptied the last of the junk from the house so healthy eating here we come :)

Well done you! If you don't buy it then you won't eat it. I know that they put a lot of stuff on infertility and being overweight but I lost 2 and a half stone last year, got to my goal in July ('cos I needed to and to increase my chances) and look at me, I'm still chasing that illusive BFP. So as Dach says hun, don't label yourself :hugs::kiss::hugs: Good luck!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:
> 
> So, bad day over.
> 
> Wow...really? You're the 'AF Whisperer'.....:change:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather be the BFP whisperer, lol. But as least I can start my meds on Saturday and my monitor tomorrow.Click to expand...

I am so excited for you!!!!
Will this cycle be monitored by doc?
No trigger shot this time, right?


----------



## dachsundmom

Monitored, but no trigger; saving that for IUI/IVF. At this point, every dime is going to count, lol. :thumbup:

Truthfully, if my doc says he sees a really viable follie, I might go for the trigger. At this point, quibbling about $100 does not make a lot of sense. I think I am trying to see if we can do it with minimal help. :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I think my rant might have scared her, because no sooner did I finish typing that, when I went upstairs to shower....I think she is going to give me today as CD1! :happydance:
> 
> So, bad day over.

Dach - that so made me laugh!!!:haha: Loadsa luck this cycle with the meds :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Macwooly, I feel for you about the weight issue, as you know that's a battle I've fought and won myself, its tough but absolutely you CAN do it.

And knowledge is power, you have now got your definite baseline and you know what the target is -

And it's not where you are coming from, it's where you are going to.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Hey Macwooly, I feel for you about the weight issue, as you know that's a battle I've fought and won myself, its tough but absolutely you CAN do it.
> 
> And knowledge is power, you have now got your definite baseline and you know what the target is -
> 
> And it's not where you are coming from, it's where you are going to.

Thank you :hugs:

I need to cut myself some slack I got down from 21 stone (294lb) and I lost 90lb so another 74lb is totally achievable :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you ladies mind if I ask what Slimming World is? I keep seeing it mentioned.


----------



## NorthStar

74lb is very achievable compared to where you have been.

And since you have good cardiovascular endurance already there is potential to burn off a LOT of calories doing something you already love (walking the dogs, it's good for the soul!).

So, it's a case of portion control, and good planning of nutrition, that was the key for me, investing the time to plan and being brutally honest with myself about how much I was eating. 

And you like proper food too, so that is already a good start.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Do you ladies mind if I ask what Slimming World is? I keep seeing it mentioned.

It's an organisation similar to Weight Watchers but their original plan isn't points or weighing loads of food. You have a green day where vegetables, fruit and many carbohydrates are unlimited but you limit meat. Then you have original days which is where most vegetables & fruit are unlimited (some veggies are limited mainly those with high carbohydrate content) and your lean meat is unlimited but carbohydrates are limited. On both days fat, salt and sugar are practically banned. But you do have sins which means you can save up and have a chocolate bar in the week or a can of coke.

Once I got my head around it I found it really easy to follow and really easy to eat out too :)


----------



## dachsundmom

This post is on behalf of my DH.

He asked me just a minute ago where we kept the thermometer; he did so while he was giving Barney his pain meds because the dog just got neutered.

I told him where we kept it and asked him if the dog had a fever? I looked in the kitchen and saw DH with the thermometer in his own mouth. :nope:

I wish you ladies were all here to see the look on his face when I told him he just took his temperature with the thermometer I normally use to take a rectal temp on the dog! :haha:

Me: You know that's been in Porky's ass? 
DH: I hate you!


----------



## dachsundmom

And on cue, like the dog knew I was laughing at his father, Porkchop just emptied his bladder on my legs! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> This post is on behalf of my DH.
> 
> He asked me just a minute ago where we kept the thermometer; he did so while he was giving Barney his pain meds because the dog just got neutered.
> 
> I told him where we kept it and asked him if the dog had a fever? I looked in the kitchen and saw DH with the thermometer in his own mouth. :nope:
> 
> I wish you ladies were all here to see the look on his face when I told him he just took his temperature with the thermometer I normally use to take a rectal temp on the dog! :haha:
> 
> Me: You know that's been in Porky's ass?
> DH: I hate you!

:rofl::rofl: PRICELESS!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> And on cue, like the dog knew I was laughing at his father, Porkchop just emptied his bladder on my legs! :growlmad:

Doggie depends I tell ya! Brooke, I have to say a big ol thank you! The stories you tell about my doxie in law Porkchop have provided many many laughs, not just for me, but for DH & DS :thumbup:

Porkchop is such a character! I wish I could give him snuggles :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am cracking up hear and trying to explain what I just read to DH.....but he can't understand me cuz I am laughing so hard!

Eeeeeewl!

Poor guy....Go give your poor hubby a kiss.....:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am cracking up hear and trying to explain what I just read to DH.....but he can't understand me cuz I am laughing so hard!
> 
> Eeeeeewl!
> 
> Poor guy....Go give your poor hubby a kiss.....:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Eeewww, I dunno if I'd kiss him after he's had an ass thermometer in his mouth :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I am cracking up hear and trying to explain what I just read to DH.....but he can't understand me cuz I am laughing so hard!
> 
> Eeeeeewl!
> 
> Poor guy....Go give your poor hubby a kiss.....:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Eeewww, I dunno if I'd kiss him after he's had an ass thermometer in his mouth :haha:Click to expand...


Shhhhh!:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
Oh Porkchop really makes me laugh, you should write a book on his exploits!
McWoolie - good luck with the diet sounds like you're really motivated and that's the battle won x
PS Jasper dog got his bronze good citizen. But later that day jumped up at a lady, planted his paws on her breasts and practically snogged her with his long tongue!


----------



## Bubba3

macwooly:flower: , you go girl as always we'd be right behind you . Your always so ready with encouraging words for everyone so be proud . I know plenty if skinny ladies who aren't beautiful on the inside even if they think they are on the outside. Ooh sorry that sounded catty but hey I know what I mean. 
dach , brilliant news at scaring that witchy hope the monitoring goes well , as for the thermometer I'm going to be laughing about that one for days and days:haha::dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> This post is on behalf of my DH.
> 
> He asked me just a minute ago where we kept the thermometer; he did so while he was giving Barney his pain meds because the dog just got neutered.
> 
> I told him where we kept it and asked him if the dog had a fever? I looked in the kitchen and saw DH with the thermometer in his own mouth. :nope:
> 
> I wish you ladies were all here to see the look on his face when I told him he just took his temperature with the thermometer I normally use to take a rectal temp on the dog! :haha:
> 
> Me: You know that's been in Porky's ass?
> DH: I hate you!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Reb S said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> Oh Porkchop really makes me laugh, you should write a book on his exploits!
> McWoolie - good luck with the diet sounds like you're really motivated and that's the battle won x
> PS Jasper dog got his bronze good citizen. But later that day jumped up at a lady, planted his paws on her breasts and practically snogged her with his long tongue!

Thanks Reb :flower:

Yeah Japser :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Who wouldn't want snogs from him :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies I am glad that you could all share a laugh with me at my DH's expense. :haha:

The part that I left out to him...I bought that thermometer when I thought Porky had the flu, but in fact he just had the runs from his deworming, and that was the only time I had used it.

He did honestly ask if he could rinse his mouth out with bleach! :wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies I am glad that you could all share a laugh with me at my DH's expense. :haha:
> 
> The part that I left out to him...I bought that thermometer when I thought Porky had the flu, but in fact he just had the runs from his deworming, and that was the only time I had used it.
> 
> He did honestly ask if he could rinse his mouth out with bleach! :wacko:

Stooooooop please I cant take any more. I nearly spat out my tea all over the screen reading that :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^This is only the stuff I tell you ladies about, imagine how much more trouble this POS dog gets into, that I don't mention here, lol!

But I love my little man, so I really can't complain.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^This is only the stuff I tell you ladies about, imagine how much more trouble this POS dog gets into, that I don't mention here, lol!
> 
> But I love my little man, so I really can't complain.

You really should write a book it could be your fame and fortune :thumbup:

Look how much money that bloke has made from Marley and Me and Porkchop is much more entertaining :D


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Ladies I am glad that you could all share a laugh with me at my DH's expense. :haha:
> 
> The part that I left out to him...I bought that thermometer when I thought Porky had the flu, but in fact he just had the runs from his deworming, and that was the only time I had used it.
> 
> He did honestly ask if he could rinse his mouth out with bleach! :wacko:

Thanks for the giggles Dach!!:rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

I love the Tales Of Porkchop - I'd totally buy that book too!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I love the Tales Of Porkchop - I'd totally buy that book too!

The fame would go to his already inflated head! I did explain to the effer last night that he is the reason that doxies everywhere will never get adopted. :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I love the Tales Of Porkchop - I'd totally buy that book too!
> 
> The fame would go to his already inflated head! I did explain to the effer last night that he is the reason that doxies everywhere will never get adopted. :nope:Click to expand...

I'd adopt a doxie :thumbup:

But I would keep it in an out house like Clint Eastwood did with the orangutan in Any which way but lose then I wouldn't worry about the distruction :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I love the Tales Of Porkchop - I'd totally buy that book too!
> 
> The fame would go to his already inflated head! I did explain to the effer last night that he is the reason that doxies everywhere will never get adopted. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd adopt a doxie :thumbup:
> 
> But I would keep it in an out house like Clint Eastwood did with the orangutan in Any which way but lose then I wouldn't worry about the distruction :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

DH offered to throw something on the grill for dinner tonight; if you ladies never hear from me again, assume that he has gotten me back for the thermometer incident last night, lol. :haha:

But I will go to my grave laughing, lol. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> DH offered to throw something on the grill for dinner tonight; if you ladies never hear from me again, assume that he has gotten me back for the thermometer incident last night, lol. :haha:
> 
> But I will go to my grave laughing, lol. :happydance:

You'll eat it and he'll say "By the way love, that was a dead squirrel I found at the side of the road didn't I mention that?" :haha:


----------



## Natsby

The bad day thread has turned into the how to end your bad day thread. Come here and have a laugh. Took me ages to translate the thermometer story into French but it was worth it.
Have any of you dog lovers read a book called "Narrow dog to Carcassonne" ? I think you would like it, it is a story of a couple who take their whippet through France on a narrow boat. He is another funny dog who gets up to mischief like Porkchop.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> The bad day thread has turned into the how to end your bad day thread. Come here and have a laugh. Took me ages to translate the thermometer story into French but it was worth it.
> Have any of you dog lovers read a book called "Narrow dog to Carcassonne" ? I think you would like it, it is a story of a couple who take their whippet through France on a narrow boat. He is another funny dog who gets up to mischief like Porkchop.

Off to buy that book now :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I took my dog on holiday and he got chased by a chicken that was trying to attack him!!!

He's a right little coward and as you can see from pick he's also very little so he was WAAAAY imitimidated by the killer chicken.
 
Since we got back from holiday he has refused to eat chicken - I think he's went out on protest.


----------



## Macwooly

My smallest dog is still border collie size and he was chased by a papillion so size doesn't count for being chased :)

But refusing to eat chicken is so funny :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...my turn...

I want seperate bedrooms! 

I have not had a decent night's sleep in over a week and have been tired for days. I have trouble falling asleep let alone staying asleep. To top it off, I have been having horrible dreams for I don't know how long. I asked DH to let the cats sleep outside last night because they tend to wake me up and told him we still had to temp this morning because I needed to see if my temp plumets. The cats don't wake him up. Even if they do, he can fall back asleep in less than a minute without a problem. He, of course can sleep anywhere, anytime and he doesn't even have to be horizontal. He can sleep in airplanes, in the car, ANYWHERE, ANYTIME! 

So...what does he do? He lets the cats back inside. They wake me up from a dream in which I am at the doc's office and am told I have endometriosis and cysts and that I would never be able to get pregnant without major assistance. Half awake, I tell him about the dream and then ask him why the cats are all over me. I tell him I NEED more sleep and to please take them outside. He gets up and yells, "WTF!" and scoops them up to take them out. I am now surprisingly fading into sleep...until he comes back and gets into bed and starts muttering to himself like a big baby. Then he yells, "You're snoring!"

Needless to say, I am wide awake now and so mad I could spit...so I leave the room....AND, may I add....he is now happily snoring away....I can hear it from down a long corridor from another room! 

:grr::grr::grr::grr:

So, no sleep for me AND no temp....I really hate him right now..selfish prick! He can sleep in the guestroom tonight with the cats! I am going to yell that in a few minutes and wake his sleeping beauty ass up. He got home last night after work and giving blood. We were supposed to go out, but he fell asleep on the sofa at 7 pm....and then transferred to the bed early. I didn't get to bed until 2 am and then got woken up by the cats and then his yelling at 4:30 a.m. 

Rant over...How are my lovelies today?


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap make him get his arse in the guest room tonight! And if he refuses I'll sort him out for you :trouble: It's not like you didn't say you needed a decent sleep :nope: Hope you get a decent sleep tonight :hugs: 

My DH regularly gets relegated to a different room from me as he is a really bad snorer (and bad sleep really affects my depression) but he doesn't get a lovely spare room he gets our old lumpy mattress on the floor of the loft which hasn't finished being converted yet so is noisy; dusty and light from 4-5am :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Yeap make him get his arse in the guest room tonight! And if he refuses I'll sort him out for you :trouble: It's not like you didn't say you needed a decent sleep :nope: Hope you get a decent sleep tonight :hugs:
> 
> My DH regularly gets relegated to a different room from me as he is a really bad snorer (and bad sleep really affects my depression) but he doesn't get a lovely spare room he gets our old lumpy mattress on the floor of the loft which hasn't finished being converted yet so is noisy; dusty and light from 4-5am :haha:

Thanks...:hugs:

Yes...the guestrooms are too nice for him...he can sleep outside with the cats!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Aaaargh totally feeling your pain Indigo.

My OH can sleep through ANYTHING and I'm a light sleeper and once I'm woken up, that's usually it, so I know exactly where you are coming from. selfish pricks really don't understand what it's like to lie there, awake, seething and knackered and planning their demise....

In fact I could start a whole new thread on this topic - it would be "in law" related though as my sleep disturbers are something much much worse than cats....:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

See I'm a softy I'd let the cats have the guest room and your DH outside :devil:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> selfish pricks really don't understand what it's like to lie there, awake, seething and knackered and planning their demise....

OMG you're a mind reader :rofl:

My DH can sleep anywhere and has slept in his truck on the side of a railway track (approx 10ft from the line) with heavy, noisy equipment running and out first holiday away he slept in the cabin of a boat approx 2-4 feet above a 6L marine engine which was running :shock: Now me if an ant farts 100 foot away I'm awake :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> See I'm a softy I'd let the cats have the guest room and your DH outside :devil:

I would let the cats have the guestroom, too, but they always want to cuddle with me and would scratch at doors until they got their way....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> selfish pricks really don't understand what it's like to lie there, awake, seething and knackered and planning their demise....
> 
> OMG you're a mind reader :rofl:
> 
> My DH can sleep anywhere and has slept in his truck on the side of a railway track (approx 10ft from the line) with heavy, noisy equipment running and out first holiday away he slept in the cabin of a boat approx 2-4 feet above a 6L marine engine which was running :shock: Now me if an ant farts 100 foot away I'm awake :nope:Click to expand...

Ditto

Ditto

And

Ditto


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not a good sleeper anyway, my average is about 5 hours a night. On the other hand, my DH can sleep at the drop of a hat...for 12 hours stretches. DD is the same way and it pisses me off, lol.

Solution- I can Fedex Porky to you today. He will have that cat situation under control in a matter of minutes! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Natsby said:


> The bad day thread has turned into the how to end your bad day thread. Come here and have a laugh. Took me ages to translate the thermometer story into French but it was worth it.
> Have any of you dog lovers read a book called "Narrow dog to Carcassonne" ? I think you would like it, it is a story of a couple who take their whippet through France on a narrow boat. He is another funny dog who gets up to mischief like Porkchop.

That's one of my favourite books :)


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I am not a good sleeper anyway, my average is about 5 hours a night. On the other hand, my DH can sleep at the drop of a hat...for 12 hours stretches. DD is the same way and it pisses me off, lol.
> 
> Solution- I can Fedex Porky to you today. He will have that cat situation under control in a matter of minutes! :thumbup:

The cats are angels compared to DH...i will take him if he can do something about DH....

Hey....send that thermometer and one of your chicken dinners over, too! 

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Bubba3

Jeez Indigo , he's lucky he's still on this planet right now. My hubby didn't believe how bad his snoring was until I recorded it ! It used to wind me up something rotten because he thought it was funny. Then wonder why i was having sense of humor failures at regular intervals. Yes , he has spent many a night in the spare room .
I watched sex in the city 2 last night ( lame but mindless ) she keeps her apartment for the odd night there . I found myself thinking that was the perfect solution ! 
Hope you get some rest soon Indigo , funny how they don't complain being woken up for 'other' reasons , nuff said:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am not a good sleeper anyway, my average is about 5 hours a night. On the other hand, my DH can sleep at the drop of a hat...for 12 hours stretches. DD is the same way and it pisses me off, lol.
> 
> Solution- I can Fedex Porky to you today. He will have that cat situation under control in a matter of minutes! :thumbup:
> 
> The cats are angels compared to DH...i will take him if he can do something about DH....
> 
> Hey....send that thermometer and one of your chicken dinners over, too!
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

Your DH would never get a moment of peace, lol. :thumbup:

If I go buy the turkey now, I'm pretty sure I can induce the food poisoning by tomorrow morning. Maybe sooner if I shove it in the microwave for a few minutes!


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> Jeez Indigo , he's lucky he's still on this planet right now. My hubby didn't believe how bad his snoring was until I recorded it ! It used to wind me up something rotten because he thought it was funny. Then wonder why i was having sense of humor failures at regular intervals. Yes , he has spent many a night in the spare room .
> I watched sex in the city 2 last night ( lame but mindless ) she keeps her apartment for the odd night there . I found myself thinking that was the perfect solution !
> Hope you get some rest soon Indigo , funny how they don't complain being woken up for 'other' reasons , nuff said:winkwink::hugs:

Thanks Bubba....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

As if the snoring was not bad enough, he sometimes physically lives out his dreams when he is stressed. 

Once, I woke up to him pounding at me furiously because I was on fire.

Another time, I woke up on the floor because he pushed me out of the way of a train that was about to hit me. 

He has knocked over lamps and furniture in his sleep.

A girl's not safe sleeping with him! Maybe that's why I have become a poor sleeper. 

Oh good...something else I could blame on him...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am not a good sleeper anyway, my average is about 5 hours a night. On the other hand, my DH can sleep at the drop of a hat...for 12 hours stretches. DD is the same way and it pisses me off, lol.
> 
> Solution- I can Fedex Porky to you today. He will have that cat situation under control in a matter of minutes! :thumbup:
> 
> The cats are angels compared to DH...i will take him if he can do something about DH....
> 
> Hey....send that thermometer and one of your chicken dinners over, too!
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Your DH would never get a moment of peace, lol. :thumbup:
> 
> If I go buy the turkey now, I'm pretty sure I can induce the food poisoning by tomorrow morning. Maybe sooner if I shove it in the microwave for a few minutes!Click to expand...

Hey...the man _does_ like his meat rare!
Maybe skip the microwave and use the bathtub...


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, it's summer now. I could probably just throw it in the front yard for a few and let it bake in the sun, lol.

But, I am sure TSA has some funny rules about air shipping half-cooked turkeys these days! :wacko:

I have tried the separate bedroom thing when I can't sleep, but I have learned that DH will just follow me.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, it's summer now. I could probably just throw it in the front yard for a few and let it bake in the sun, lol.
> 
> But, I am sure TSA has some funny rules about air shipping half-cooked turkeys these days! :wacko:
> 
> I have tried the separate bedroom thing when I can't sleep, but I have learned that DH will just follow me.

Lol :haha:

That's even better...you could always check the temp of the turkey with the thermometer...


----------



## dachsundmom

I could just send you the thermometer soaked in samonella (sp)! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:flower:


dachsundmom said:


> I could just send you the thermometer soaked in samonella (sp)! :happydance:

Yep...always best to keep things simple...hope there's some e coli on it, as well....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :flower:
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I could just send you the thermometer soaked in samonella (sp)! :happydance:
> 
> Yep...always best to keep things simple...hope there's some e coli on it, as well....Click to expand...

Well, I do live in a rural area and if I look hard enough, I might even find some mad cow disease for you, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :flower:
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I could just send you the thermometer soaked in samonella (sp)! :happydance:
> 
> Yep...always best to keep things simple...hope there's some e coli on it, as well....Click to expand...
> 
> Well, I do live in a rural area and if I look hard enough, I might even find some mad cow disease for you, lol. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Jeez Indigo , he's lucky he's still on this planet right now. My hubby didn't believe how bad his snoring was until I recorded it ! It used to wind me up something rotten because he thought it was funny. Then wonder why i was having sense of humor failures at regular intervals. Yes , he has spent many a night in the spare room .
> I watched sex in the city 2 last night ( lame but mindless ) she keeps her apartment for the odd night there . I found myself thinking that was the perfect solution !
> Hope you get some rest soon Indigo , funny how they don't complain being woken up for 'other' reasons , nuff said:winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Bubba....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> As if the snoring was not bad enough, he sometimes physically lives out his dreams when he is stressed.
> 
> Once, I woke up to him pounding at me furiously because I was on fire.
> 
> Another time, I woke up on the floor because he pushed me out of the way of a train that was about to hit me.
> 
> He has knocked over lamps and furniture in his sleep.
> 
> A girl's not safe sleeping with him! Maybe that's why I have become a poor sleeper.
> 
> Oh good...something else I could blame on him...:haha:Click to expand...

Your DH must the US version of my DH :haha:

Although in my past if I had a few bad nights with DH I will pretend to have a nightmare just so I can push him around a little to get my own back but he would wake, cuddle me for 30 seconds then start snoring again :growlmad: So now I shake him awake and send him to the mattress in the loft :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG! DD just found my stash of pee sticks and informed me that she wants no part of having a sibling! :cry:

I told her they weren't mine. :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG! DD just found my stash of pee sticks and informed me that she wants no part of having a sibling! :cry:
> 
> I told her they weren't mine. :nope:

:hugs::hugs:

Maybe you need to sit down and talk to her? I know she is your DD and her opinion and views matter but remember so do yours :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG! DD just found my stash of pee sticks and informed me that she wants no part of having a sibling! :cry:
> 
> I told her they weren't mine. :nope:

Is she a teen Dachie? Anyone around the age of 13 is half mad with hormones and any opinion they have is probably highly changeable at any time. :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Yeah Dach I have a teenage sis and everything is a drama. Not belittling how hard it would be but your entitled to dreams and a life too:hugs:
Is she maybe scared she wont be your baby any more , she might get pushed out. :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Oh dear Dach, I´m sure she will love him or her when they get here. Tell her it will be completely interactive and come in 3D with stereo audio, that should get her onside, (speak their language and you´ve won half the battle.)

I hate to make this a bad day thread again, but it has been a doozy of a bad day, all fights and not a lot of making up. But credit where it is due he did vacuum without being asked so that wins something back, but still I do wonder what I am doing.


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> I hate to make this a bad day thread again, but it has been a doozy of a bad day, all fights and not a lot of making up. But credit where it is due he did vacuum without being asked so that wins something back, but still I do wonder what I am doing.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

DMom....She will come around...and even if she holds on to her airs for a while....it really doesn't matter...because once she sees her little brother or sister....she will fall in love.....

Just wondering who you said the pee sticks belonged to?


----------



## Indigo77

Natsby said:


> Oh dear Dach, I´m sure she will love him or her when they get here. Tell her it will be completely interactive and come in 3D with stereo audio, that should get her onside, (speak their language and you´ve won half the battle.)
> 
> I hate to make this a bad day thread again, but it has been a doozy of a bad day, all fights and not a lot of making up. But credit where it is due he did vacuum without being asked so that wins something back, but still I do wonder what I am doing.

He vacuums? :saywhat:

Sorry u r fighting...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks ladies! DD seems to have moved on from it, but yes, she is a teenage girl, lol. She is just getting ready to start high school and for a long time it was just the two of us, so I think she's scared of sharing.

I told her the pee sticks belonged to my BFF, who happens to be trying to have her second at 45; her first DD died right after birth. :cry:

Natsby: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dachsundmom something to make you smile and I wonder if you can train Porkchop to do this :)

Aerobics with Jesse the Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dachsundmom something to make you smile and I wonder if you can train Porkchop to do this :)
> 
> Aerobics with Jesse the Jack Russell Terrier

:rofl: Unfortunately Porkchop would've just eaten the DVD and shit it out on the workout mat, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dachsundmom something to make you smile and I wonder if you can train Porkchop to do this :)
> 
> Aerobics with Jesse the Jack Russell Terrier
> 
> :rofl: Unfortunately Porkchop would've just eaten the DVD and shit it out on the workout mat, lol.Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I love Porkchop :kiss:


----------



## tigerlily1975

Hello ladies, 

Sorry to unload, but overheard a conversation at work and it just got to me.

Two male colleagues were talking about holidays, one was discussing his impending trip to Croatia. The other's wife is expecting in October and he was COMPLAINING that they've had to cancel their holiday plans for August because his wife fell SO QUICKLY. He was basically moaning that his wife got pregnant the second month she came off the pill and it had ruined their plans for the year. 

Does he not realise how fortunate they are?? Obviously no-one at work knows I'm trying to conceive, so I coudn't say anything, but I just wanted to slap him in the face with a wet kipper!!

Think I'm just on a downer as AF is due at the weekend and even though we've just started testing, I think I'm already preparing myself for bad news on our next GP visit. Wish I could be a glass half-full and not half-empty kinda girl. 

Oh, well when I definitely know I'm out of the woods, I have a nice bottle of wine chilling in the fridge!

Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: to you all!

C xx


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hang in there TigerLily...

PS....what is a wet kipper?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hang in there TigerLily...
> 
> PS....what is a wet kipper?

I think it's a fish, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tigerlily- :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> PS....what is a wet kipper?



I was just about to ask what a kipper was too! :haha: Man, I love all these new phrases I learn on here. I swear, my inside voice has started speaking with an accent! :rofl: 


And, super :hugs: Tigerlilly - I would feel the same as you. Unfortunately, for me, I wouldn't have been able to keep my mouth shut. Then, I would have regretted my outburst b/c it would out my TTC. :wacko:

Stupid men, sometimes.


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> PS....what is a wet kipper?
> 
> I was just about to ask what a kipper was too! :haha: Man, I love all these new phrases I learn on here. I swear, my inside voice has started speaking with an accent.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Right US ladies to say you want to slap someone in the face with a wet kipper is a real insult.

A kipper is a smoked herring and is a yummy yummy thing which is great with scrambled eggs for breakfast.

Try this link for some of our UK lingo :) https://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/d.htm

Tigerlily :hugs: Some people are so insensitive and if you ever meet the man's wife drop him in it with her :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So is wanting to hit someone with a wet kipper the equivalent of giving them the middle finger? lol


----------



## Shelley71

Macwooly said:


> Try this link for some of our UK lingo :) https://www.peevish.co.uk/slang/d.htm



:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

My new fave site!!


----------



## NorthStar

tigerlily1975 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Sorry to unload, but overheard a conversation at work and it just got to me.
> 
> Two male colleagues were talking about holidays, one was discussing his impending trip to Croatia. The other's wife is expecting in October and he was COMPLAINING that they've had to cancel their holiday plans for August because his wife fell SO QUICKLY. He was basically moaning that his wife got pregnant the second month she came off the pill and it had ruined their plans for the year.
> 
> Does he not realise how fortunate they are?? Obviously no-one at work knows I'm trying to conceive, so I coudn't say anything, but I just wanted to slap him in the face with a wet kipper!!
> 
> Think I'm just on a downer as AF is due at the weekend and even though we've just started testing, I think I'm already preparing myself for bad news on our next GP visit. Wish I could be a glass half-full and not half-empty kinda girl.
> 
> Oh, well when I definitely know I'm out of the woods, I have a nice bottle of wine chilling in the fridge!
> 
> Big :hugs: and lots of :dust: to you all!
> 
> C xx

Tigerlily :hugs: what can I say about that twat at your work, some people need booted in the hole so fecking hard....


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So is wanting to hit someone with a wet kipper the equivalent of giving them the middle finger? lol

Yes but physically :D


----------



## Jax41

Tigerlilly - :hugs: agree with the others, that guy needs a slap!!

Don't worry though I've just had the same thing this morning....I've hurt the instep of my foot badly (won't bore you with the details....) but my Mum gave me a lecture last night on 'what's happened to your first aid kit' so I was relaying this, with a giggle, to a girl here at work who said to me quite matter of factly 'it's because you've never had kids, if you had them then you'd know that you should ALWAYS have one in your house' - well thanks very F**KING much!!!!!

I know it's said innocently and they have no idea what they're saying but....but....but....I'm spitting feathers here!!! 

(Indigo, Dach, Shelley, translation just in case, - 'spitting feathers' = mad, angry, like spitting blood!!!)

Thanks just needed to get that off my 34C chest!!!:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Tigerlilly - :hugs: agree with the others, that guy needs a slap!!
> 
> Don't worry though I've just had the same thing this morning....I've hurt the instep of my foot badly (won't bore you with the details....) but my Mum gave me a lecture last night on 'what's happened to your first aid kit' so I was relaying this, with a giggle, to a girl here at work who said to me quite matter of factly 'it's because you've never had kids, if you had them then you'd know that you should ALWAYS have one in your house' - well thanks very F**KING much!!!!!
> 
> I know it's said innocently and they have no idea what they're saying but....but....but....I'm spitting feathers here!!!
> 
> (Indigo, Dach, Shelley, translation just in case, - 'spitting feathers' = mad, angry, like spitting blood!!!)
> 
> Thanks just needed to get that off my 34C chest!!!:kiss:

Jax from me tell her to go stick her head up her arse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't have kids but have first aid kits everywhere (dogs seem to be worse than kids for cuts) and I know exactly how to bandage her gob shut so she never upsets you again!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Tigerlilly - :hugs: agree with the others, that guy needs a slap!!
> 
> Don't worry though I've just had the same thing this morning....I've hurt the instep of my foot badly (won't bore you with the details....) but my Mum gave me a lecture last night on 'what's happened to your first aid kit' so I was relaying this, with a giggle, to a girl here at work who said to me quite matter of factly 'it's because you've never had kids, if you had them then you'd know that you should ALWAYS have one in your house' - well thanks very F**KING much!!!!!
> 
> I know it's said innocently and they have no idea what they're saying but....but....but....I'm spitting feathers here!!!
> 
> (Indigo, Dach, Shelley, translation just in case, - 'spitting feathers' = mad, angry, like spitting blood!!!)
> 
> Thanks just needed to get that off my 34C chest!!!:kiss:

Jax- I would kill to be a 34C! You lucky girl, lol! :winkwink:


----------



## Bubba3

jax and tigerlilly ,what a bunch of arse .Men can be clueless but other women to be so blunt and insensitive is a load of old tosh . That's putting it politely . 
I nearly blew my stack one day , in theatre two surgeons ( I kid you not ) were taking the piss out of Micheal J fox and his parkinsons . My little ones condition is close to this disease. Of course what I did was go into my anaesthetic room fuming . Why don't I think of witty put downs there and then:dohh: . 
Hope you feel lighter in the chest department now girls:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Ah but I can make Jax feel flat (40F) but Desperado can make me feel flat she's a GG :shock:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> jax and tigerlilly ,what a bunch of arse .Men can be clueless but other women to be so blunt and insensitive is a load of old tosh . That's putting it politely .
> I nearly blew my stack one day , in theatre two surgeons ( I kid you not ) were taking the piss out of Micheal J fox and his parkinsons . My little ones condition is close to this disease. Of course what I did was go into my anaesthetic room fuming . Why don't I think of witty put downs there and then:dohh: .
> Hope you feel lighter in the chest department now girls:winkwink:

See my gob would have worked before my brain in your situation and I wouldn't have thought of witty I've have used more bad language than they had ever heard in their life :growlmad:

As medical profession they should know that Parkinsons or any medical condition/disease is no laughing matter. I know they need an outlet but really they don't know people's personal situations :growlmad:

Lots of hugs for you Bubba :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Ah but I can make Jax feel flat (40F) but Desperado can make me feel flat she's a GG :shock:

:cry:I am a 34A and very jealous of you ladies, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Bubba3 said:


> jax and tigerlilly ,what a bunch of arse .Men can be clueless but other women to be so blunt and insensitive is a load of old tosh . That's putting it politely .
> I nearly blew my stack one day , in theatre two surgeons ( I kid you not ) were taking the piss out of Micheal J fox and his parkinsons . My little ones condition is close to this disease. Of course what I did was go into my anaesthetic room fuming . Why don't I think of witty put downs there and then:dohh: .
> Hope you feel lighter in the chest department now girls:winkwink:

:growlmad: IDK what else to say except sometimes, people really do suck!

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ah but I can make Jax feel flat (40F) but Desperado can make me feel flat she's a GG :shock:
> 
> :cry:I am a 34A and very jealous of you ladies, lol.Click to expand...

Don't be I'm sure men talk to your face which would be a change for me :) 

When I was a barmaid I routinely had to say "yes yes they are big but they can't pull a pint so unless you look at my face when ordering your drinks you won't get them!"


----------



## future_numan

Tigerlily.. instead of "slapping them with a wet kipper".. just place that kipper in the microwave for 5 minutes and walk away... the stench with drive them crazy:rofl:
I did that once when I was passed over for a promotion because I was female.
So I waited till I knew the "boss" was have a big important meeting ( boardroom was close to lunchroom) so I put a bunch of kippers in the microwave and "forgot" to take them out :rofl: they never figured out who did it :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> jax and tigerlilly ,what a bunch of arse .Men can be clueless but other women to be so blunt and insensitive is a load of old tosh . That's putting it politely .
> I nearly blew my stack one day , in theatre two surgeons ( I kid you not ) were taking the piss out of Micheal J fox and his parkinsons . My little ones condition is close to this disease. Of course what I did was go into my anaesthetic room fuming . Why don't I think of witty put downs there and then:dohh: .
> Hope you feel lighter in the chest department now girls:winkwink:

OMG Bubba, how did you keep your cool!!!!!x


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Ah but I can make Jax feel flat (40F) but Desperado can make me feel flat she's a GG :shock:

Yep, that's flat, as a f....:haha: D'you think GG stand for 'Good God' :haha:

I'm feeling better already:thumbup: Thanks!!! :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Ah but I can make Jax feel flat (40F) but Desperado can make me feel flat she's a GG :shock:
> 
> :cry:I am a 34A and very jealous of you ladies, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Don't be I'm sure men talk to your face which would be a change for me :)
> 
> When I was a barmaid I routinely had to say "yes yes they are big but they can't pull a pint so unless you look at my face when ordering your drinks you won't get them!"Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: I can just picture their faces :shock:. I'd better add, that's for the not getting your pint bit!!!


----------



## NorthStar

I'm a 32FF was an early developer so early teen years were an agony of getting way too much attention from hormonal teenage boys and sleezy older men, so big bangers are definitely not all they are cracked up to be :shrug:

When I came back to the UK a couple of years ago I was absolutely shocked and stunned to find that the Sun newspaper still has page 3 girls - WTF is with that? in 2011 FFS? :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I'm a 32FF was an early developer so early teen years were an agony of getting way too much attention from hormonal teenage boys and sleezy older men, so big bangers are definitely not all they are cracked up to be :shrug:
> 
> When I came back to the UK a couple of years ago I was absolutely shocked and stunned to find that the Sun newspaper still has page 3 girls - WTF is with that? in 2011 FFS? :nope:

I think it's just one of those things, lol. I've always wanted boobs, lol. To the point where if I don't have a LO soon, I am going to go buy some, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

34FF here, and while I'm happy with them most all of the time.....sometimes, it's so not worth it! 

There is NO wearing button up shirts - only pullovers. To get them to button around the girls I have to buy a bigger shirt which then is too wide around my middle. Also, no cute summer dresses because they always cut the boob area WAY to short for the bust hem to come down to bottom of mine.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> 34FF here, and while I'm happy with them most all of the time.....sometimes, it's so not worth it!
> 
> There is NO wearing button up shirts - only pullovers. To get them to button around the girls I have to buy a bigger shirt which then is too wide around my middle. Also, no cute summer dresses because they always cut the boob area WAY to short for the bust hem to come down to bottom of mine.:cry:

See, and I have the same problem, but for the opposite reason...dresses are always cut with some type of bust area and they are always too big on me.


----------



## NorthStar

Oh girls, the grass is always greener hey?

Dashie you might treat yourself to post baby boobs, I might treat myself to a breast reduction post baby too. 

What a shame there's not a boob donors register.....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Oh girls, the grass is always greener hey?
> 
> Dashie you might treat yourself to post baby boobs, I might treat myself to a breast reduction post baby too.
> 
> What a shame there's not a boob donors register.....

I am waiting for them to perfect the procedure where they suck fat out of your behind and move it to the boobs, lol. :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Oh girls, the grass is always greener hey?
> 
> Dashie you might treat yourself to post baby boobs, I might treat myself to a breast reduction post baby too.
> 
> What a shame there's not a boob donors register.....
> 
> I am waiting for them to perfect the procedure where they suck fat out of your behind and move it to the boobs, lol. :happydance:Click to expand...

Blimey if I had that done I'd be flat on my face!!:haha: My ass has been blessed = big, or as Gok would say 'perfect pear-shaped'....hmmm....not so perfect methinks.....


----------



## Macwooly

Well not sure what God was up to with me but I have always had a big butt and boobs as well. DH reckons it was to balance me up :D 

With clothing thankfully one of my grandmothers was a seamstress and taught me how to make and alter clothes so I generally have no issue with my clothes plus I'm a larger lady all over.

But I definitely think you're right and the grass is greener on the other side :)


----------



## NorthStar

LOL that genetic lottery, you never know what you're going to get, I have the arse of a much smaller woman at least compared to my monster bangers. 

I usually wear my HAIR really big to try and balance up the boobs.

And cunningly draped cardigans are my friend.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> LOL that genetic lottery, you never know what you're going to get, I have the arse of a much smaller woman at least compared to my monster bangers.
> 
> I usually wear my HAIR really big to try and balance up the boobs.
> 
> And cunningly draped cardigans are my friend.

The higher the hair, the closer to Heaven. That's my motto, lol! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> :cry:I am a 34A and very jealous of you ladies, lol.

You can have some of mine! :haha:

I always tell DH that I'm gonna donate my bum fat to the skinny women of Beverly Hills so they can plump up their lips :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :cry:I am a 34A and very jealous of you ladies, lol.
> 
> You can have some of mine! :haha:
> 
> I always tell DH that I'm gonna donate my bum fat to the skinny women of Beverly Hills so they can plump up their lips :haha:Click to expand...

Ass lips! Now that's a concept, lol! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I missed too much to catch up now with individual responses...so...I will just respond with....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Shelley71 said:


> 34FF here, and while I'm happy with them most all of the time.....sometimes, it's so not worth it!
> 
> There is NO wearing button up shirts - only pullovers. To get them to button around the girls I have to buy a bigger shirt which then is too wide around my middle. Also, no cute summer dresses because they always cut the boob area WAY to short for the bust hem to come down to bottom of mine.:cry:

Shelley I buy my work shirts from this lot, they specialise in stuff fitted for big bangers
https://www.bravissimo.com/pepperberry/products/sale/


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, here's my tip for the day. Never turn on the laptop's webcam while you are laying back on the couch. :nope:

The image that you get of yourself will only prove that gravity is no longer your friend. :growlmad:


----------



## Shelley71

NorthStar said:


> Shelley I buy my work shirts from this lot, they specialise in stuff fitted for big bangers
> https://www.bravissimo.com/pepperberry/products/sale/


NorthStar, I swear to god I could kiss you right now!!! Thanks!! It'll probably cost me a fortune to ship from the UK, but I love this site!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, here's my tip for the day. Never turn on the laptop's webcam while you are laying back on the couch. :nope:
> 
> The image that you get of yourself will only prove that gravity is no longer your friend. :growlmad:

Were you skyping DH in the nude??? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, here's my tip for the day. Never turn on the laptop's webcam while you are laying back on the couch. :nope:
> 
> The image that you get of yourself will only prove that gravity is no longer your friend. :growlmad:
> 
> Were you skyping DH in the nude??? :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: No, I was just playing with the webcam on the laptop. I'm telling you, if that I had been a nude shot, I'd have blinded myself, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

Cracking up in sooo many ways . Boobs , lipo ass lips love it all. 
don't worry I was a lot more raw at the time so tears came easily . It wasn't long after we'd had her diagnosis . Plenty of my colleagues had seen us in the hospital on my days off for many appointments. Surgeons can be so arrogant ( not all but some ) . 

Anyway keep the new radical beauty ideas coming. My sis complains of being too big , me not having any we've been trying to figure out how we can swap for years. Some sort of transfer should be doable . I love it in early pregnancy , the boob fairy visits , but then they're so sore we don't get to play very much ?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, here's my tip for the day. Never turn on the laptop's webcam while you are laying back on the couch. :nope:
> 
> The image that you get of yourself will only prove that gravity is no longer your friend. :growlmad:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Shelley71 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Shelley I buy my work shirts from this lot, they specialise in stuff fitted for big bangers
> https://www.bravissimo.com/pepperberry/products/sale/
> 
> 
> NorthStar, I swear to god I could kiss you right now!!! Thanks!! It'll probably cost me a fortune to ship from the UK, but I love this site!Click to expand...

No worries, it's a great site, they have good bras and swimmers as well :thumbup: it's worth the premium becuase I can actually get a DRESS to fit me in there too, am much bigger on top than bottom.


----------



## cebethel

Im not sure where to go from here :( DH just told me he feels too uncomfortable going to an OB with me so I can get checked out to make sure there aren't any issues that are causing me not to get preggers, so he's questioning whether I should even go at all.

I feel totally broke down at the moment :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Im not sure where to go from here :( DH just told me he feels too uncomfortable going to an OB with me so I can get checked out to make sure there aren't any issues that are causing me not to get preggers, so he's questioning whether I should even go at all.
> 
> I feel totally broke down at the moment :cry:

So sorry to hear this :hugs: I really don't know what to say sorry :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Im not sure where to go from here :( DH just told me he feels too uncomfortable going to an OB with me so I can get checked out to make sure there aren't any issues that are causing me not to get preggers, so he's questioning whether I should even go at all.
> 
> I feel totally broke down at the moment :cry:

Oh Eva! :hugs: Do you need me to send Porchop over to deal with him? :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> Im not sure where to go from here :( DH just told me he feels too uncomfortable going to an OB with me so I can get checked out to make sure there aren't any issues that are causing me not to get preggers, so he's questioning whether I should even go at all.
> 
> I feel totally broke down at the moment :cry:

Eva I'm so sorry to hear that....:hugs:

Is it that he doesn't want another baby or is he just against any medical intervention? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well ladies, I am going to try to boil water again soon, lol. :wacko:

We will either be eating dinner fairly soon or calling 9-1-1 to put out the flames! :haha:

I take that back, Porky will just piss on the fire if there is one. :growlmad:


----------



## Shelley71

cebethel said:


> Im not sure where to go from here :( DH just told me he feels too uncomfortable going to an OB with me so I can get checked out to make sure there aren't any issues that are causing me not to get preggers, so he's questioning whether I should even go at all.
> 
> I feel totally broke down at the moment :cry:


I'm sorry. :hugs: I have a feeling I'm going to be in the same boat. It's not that he doesn't want to have kids, he is just really uncomfortable with all the specifics. 

Hope your DH comes around. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Bloody men, I got the + on the opk tonight and he's too knackered to DTD, to be honest I am too but I'd make the effort to conception purposes. He thinks that all the efforts we've been to these past few days will do it, but I wanted to get one more BD in **sigh**

The more I'm on this forum and talk to you girls, the more I think this TTC stuff is more important to women than to men, I'm sorry if it's a stereotype.


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...
Does he not want to go with you? 
Or does he not want another child?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Bloody men, I got the + on the opk tonight and he's too knackered to DTD, to be honest I am too but I'd make the effort to conception purposes. He thinks that all the efforts we've been to these past few days will do it, but I wanted to get one more BD in **sigh**
> 
> The more I'm on this forum and talk to you girls, the more I think this TTC stuff is more important to women than to men, I'm sorry if it's a stereotype.

To some degree, i think you are right!:hugs:

I am assuming that 'knackered' is tired, not drunk, lol.


----------



## cebethel

So we talked & he told me that he is just scared that there could be something wrong. He wants to have another baby, he's just worried. I just wish he had voiced that instead of trying to talk me out of going. Its like he's thinking that if we dont go, then he wont hear any bad news :shrug:

I need cake :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> So we talked & he told me that he is just scared that there could be something wrong. He wants to have another baby, he's just worried. I just wish he had voiced that instead of trying to talk me out of going. Its like he's thinking that if we dont go, then he wont hear any bad news :shrug:
> 
> I need cake :dohh:

:hugs: I'd bake you one, but I only have canned strawberries and whole wheat flour. :cry:


----------



## cebethel

I dont even think canned strawberries exist :wacko:

If you're typing, then I'm guessing you didnt burn the house down? :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> So we talked & he told me that he is just scared that there could be something wrong. He wants to have another baby, he's just worried. I just wish he had voiced that instead of trying to talk me out of going. Its like he's thinking that if we dont go, then he wont hear any bad news :shrug:
> 
> I need cake :dohh:

Men are emotionally disabled...big babies....


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I dont even think canned strawberries exist :wacko:
> 
> If you're typing, then I'm guessing you didnt burn the house down? :thumbup:

No, and I even used the oven, thank you very much. Lol

I see takeout tomorrow though.


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I dont even think canned strawberries exist :wacko:
> 
> If you're typing, then I'm guessing you didnt burn the house down? :thumbup:

https://www.pmfoodz.com/UploadFile/20086716398654.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

That's got to be a European thing, lol. ^^^


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Bloody men, I got the + on the opk tonight and he's too knackered to DTD, to be honest I am too but I'd make the effort to conception purposes. He thinks that all the efforts we've been to these past few days will do it, but I wanted to get one more BD in **sigh**
> 
> The more I'm on this forum and talk to you girls, the more I think this TTC stuff is more important to women than to men, I'm sorry if it's a stereotype.
> 
> To some degree, i think you are right!:hugs:
> 
> I am assuming that 'knackered' is tired, not drunk, lol.Click to expand...

Thanks Dachie -

Ha ha yes it means tired my OH doesn't really drink at all (his mum had major alcohol problems). He has a few beers once or twice a year and goes to the occasional stag night.

Maybe I need to start a sticky to translate Brit speak that might be useful hey?


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont even think canned strawberries exist :wacko:
> 
> If you're typing, then I'm guessing you didnt burn the house down? :thumbup:
> 
> https://www.pmfoodz.com/UploadFile/20086716398654.jpgClick to expand...

Am assuming it's a British thing, I remember being fed them a few times at my Granny's house as a kid, oh that squelchy texture, I just about had a moth spew remembering it :sick:

I love strawberries but canned ones are bloody terrible.


----------



## Macwooly

I've never even seen tinned strawberries before :sick:

Eva - my DH is the same - if he doesn't go to the doctor or investigate then nothing is wrong with him or he won't hear bad news :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Shelley and Eva - as you know from my track record you're not alone girls I'm with you on this one!!! I know it's not even worth asking my DH to see an FS and without him I'm guessing they won't see me alone. He has 3 from his first time round so his philosophy is that he's okay and so does my Dr (no help there!). He hasn't said no to kids with me but he has dug his hooves in on more than one occasion (stubborn mule!!!) to slow the whole TTC process down and wouldn't be interested in medical intervention at all. I'm sure he would take the stance if it happens then good (although I'm yet to gauge his reaction with a BFP!!!) if it doesn't then it wasn't meant to be. Harsh, but at least I know where I stand.....

Big hugs to you both :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Northstar - I know the feeling about that 'last' BD and we always seem to 'miss' it too :growlmad: and I'm sure it'd be my lucky one!!!x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Shelley and Eva - as you know from my track record you're not alone girls I'm with you on this one!!! I know it's not even worth asking my DH to see an FS and without him I'm guessing they won't see me alone. He has 3 from his first time round so his philosophy is that he's okay and so does my Dr (no help there!). He hasn't said no to kids with me but he has dug his hooves in on more than one occasion (stubborn mule!!!) to slow the whole TTC process down and wouldn't be interested in medical intervention at all. I'm sure he would take the stance if it happens then good (although I'm yet to gauge his reaction with a BFP!!!) if it doesn't then it wasn't meant to be. Harsh, but at least I know where I stand.....
> 
> Big hugs to you both :hugs: :kiss:

I'm not sure how it works there, but my OB did all of my testing without seeing the DH. Now granted, the DH finally went and made his deposit, but it took a lot of convincing on my end, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Shelley and Eva - as you know from my track record you're not alone girls I'm with you on this one!!! I know it's not even worth asking my DH to see an FS and without him I'm guessing they won't see me alone. He has 3 from his first time round so his philosophy is that he's okay and so does my Dr (no help there!). He hasn't said no to kids with me but he has dug his hooves in on more than one occasion (stubborn mule!!!) to slow the whole TTC process down and wouldn't be interested in medical intervention at all. I'm sure he would take the stance if it happens then good (although I'm yet to gauge his reaction with a BFP!!!) if it doesn't then it wasn't meant to be. Harsh, but at least I know where I stand.....
> 
> Big hugs to you both :hugs: :kiss:
> 
> I'm not sure how it works there, but my OB did all of my testing without seeing the DH. Now granted, the DH finally went and made his deposit, but it took a lot of convincing on my end, lol.Click to expand...

Thanks Dach, I guess it's a 'man' thing isn't it having your boys tested?! Have to say though, my Dr has said for me to go back in Aug if not preg and she will send me to our local clinic for further stuff (not sure what, was convinced I wouldn't need to go!)... If DH has to perform, I'll ask him but I just KNOW what his answers gonna be!

Well done for convincing yours, bet it was hardwork though eh?xXx


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Northstar - I know the feeling about that 'last' BD and we always seem to 'miss' it too :growlmad: and I'm sure it'd be my lucky one!!!x

Thanks Jax, yeah, I would have liked to have just got that one more in, today my temp is up so last night was the night :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar - I know the feeling about that 'last' BD and we always seem to 'miss' it too :growlmad: and I'm sure it'd be my lucky one!!!x
> 
> Thanks Jax, yeah, I would have liked to have just got that one more in, today my temp is up so last night was the night :dohh:Click to expand...

I know we've had this conv before but I have to say it again - it really would be so much easier to do this without them wouldn't it????!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax- it wasn't easy at all and it took a lot of tears on my end, I am ashamed to say. :cry:

I finally told him that it wasn't fair for me to keep going through this every month if the problem was on his end; also, that if this relationship really was a partnership, then he needed to suck it up and do his part.

I think I might have also threatened him with no sex ever, lol.:blush:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax- it wasn't easy at all and it took a lot of tears on my end, I am ashamed to say. :cry:
> 
> I finally told him that it wasn't fair for me to keep going through this every month if the problem was on his end; also, that if this relationship really was a partnership, then he needed to suck it up and do his part.
> 
> I think I might have also threatened him with no sex ever, lol.:blush:

Dach - I admire you! Maybe I just haven't got the guts to say it, I know he will have a massive huff with me if I push it, but then maybe he'll also realise how unfair he's being. He had an 'I'm sorry I've been unfair' moment last year so I know he can do it again. Unfortunately tears don't work with him his ex-wife and DD milked that to death so maybe the no sex - ever - will work for me!!!!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar - I know the feeling about that 'last' BD and we always seem to 'miss' it too :growlmad: and I'm sure it'd be my lucky one!!!x
> 
> Thanks Jax, yeah, I would have liked to have just got that one more in, today my temp is up so last night was the night :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I know we've had this conv before but I have to say it again - it really would be so much easier to do this without them wouldn't it????!!!!!!Click to expand...

Too right Jax, if it was as simple as flicking through the phone book and getting a man out to do it....

Ironically he actually likes shagging, just seems to struggle with the concept of doing it 5 days straight every month, sigh.

Dachie don't feel bad about having to resort to blackmail, if he did as he was told in the first place you would not have had to do this!

I'm 100% better at training my rescue dogs than training my partner:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap dogs are easier to train :laugh2:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Yeap dogs are easier to train :laugh2:

And they don't answer back :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Yeap dogs are easier to train :laugh2:
> 
> And they don't answer back :haha:Click to expand...

Don't bet on it! If I tell the eldest male off he barks back at me :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Yeap dogs are easier to train :laugh2:

There are exceptions to that rule! :growlmad:

Sometimes even your $75 an hour trainer shakes her head in disbelief that a dog THAT untrainable can even exist. I swear Porkchop's parents must have been brother and sister, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

When oh when will my stupid SILs (both) realise that their brother can see what they put on facebook and that he will tell me stuff :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> When oh when will my stupid SILs (both) realise that their brother can see what they put on facebook and that he will tell me stuff :growlmad:

What on earth did they say? :growlmad:


----------



## Bubba3

:finger::finger::grr::grr:Sounds nasty Macwooly , are they doing it on purpose ? It sounds like it or they're just stupid as well as vindictive.


----------



## Jax41

Confirmed, they are both nasty and stupid. I so hope you're not too hurt by their comments Macwooly, they're just not true, don't read or listen la..la..la..la..LAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

At first glance it looks like nothing comments but then when you add up what they have been saying the last few months it could be really hurtful. Basically they appear to have upgraded 2 of their friends to honorary sisters as they are the type of person they would want for a sister in law! And those 2 allow their toddlers to call them both aunty! And they stated those facts as well! 

It's because I have nothing in common with them. They are girly girls and love to go shopping; hairdressers; having makeovers, having girl's nights in with a load of other girly girls giggling like 16 year olds and doing each others hair & make up and the thought of all that makes me :sick:

I am happiest walking my dogs; helping DH fix his vehicles; going for a quiet drink with DH & some close friends; gardening; pottering around my home doing DIY, cooking, baking, cleaning and needlecrafts and they think I'm really masculine and boring. Don't get me wrong I can be girly and love getting all glamorous when I'm going out with DH. 

It would be ok if they hadn't spent all the time from me & DH getting engaged till we announced there were fertility issues telling me how I was going to be their new sister and they were going to include me in everything and as soon as they realised we may not make them aunts they stopped bothering with me, I got no invites to anything, they only contact me if they want something from me and then the eldest got really vile and hurtful.

To be honest they are upsetting DH more than me and he needs to speak to them about it. I have reached the point where I can't give a flying f**k about them any more or what they do. I'm done with letting them hurt me but family or not if I see them hurting DH I will speak and it won't be pretty!

I don't have them on facebook. To be honest I have my facebook for Farmville :blush: and to stay in touch with 2 close friends who are both lovely, warm and caring. 

So I upgrade every member of B&B to be my honorary sisters as you are all my kind of ladies :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly- Yay! I finally have a sister ! :hugs:

Oh, and those people can just go to Hell. IDK how else to say it.:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly- Yay! I finally have a sister ! :hugs:
> 
> Oh, and those people can just go to Hell. IDK how else to say it.:growlmad:

Oh I can think of a few ways but none are printable :rofl:

The thing is my BIL has been diabetic since 5 years old and he said he knows he'll have fertility issues when TTC so I wonder if the vile SIL will treat him the same way that she has treated me & DH? :shrug: The thing is she needs to be nice as she really suffers with PCOS so she may face issues getting a BFP when she TTC. I wonder if then she'll be nice as she needs/wants the support?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly- Yay! I finally have a sister ! :hugs

This doesn't mean your sending Porkie to me for holidays does it? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly- Yay! I finally have a sister ! :hugs
> 
> This doesn't mean your sending Porkie to me for holidays does it? :rofl:Click to expand...

No, but maybe I'll send you a turkey, lol! :rofl:

My guess is the evil SIL (which is what we will call her so I don't get booted off of BnB) thinks that she will be the one that is different and then will go crying to everyone when reality smacks her in the face.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly- Yay! I finally have a sister ! :hugs
> 
> This doesn't mean your sending Porkie to me for holidays does it? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> No, but maybe I'll send you a turkey, lol! :rofl:
> 
> My guess is the evil SIL (which is what we will call her so I don't get booted off of BnB) thinks that she will be the one that is different and then will go crying to everyone when reality smacks her in the face.Click to expand...

Now the turkey could be useful :rofl:

I think you're right about evil SIL! I would never wish fertility issues on anyone but when she knows she potentially has an issue you would have thought she'd have been more sensitive to other people. Maybe I just don't understand people :shrug:

BUT I refuse to dwell on those people any more!

I wondered if Porkchop would like to join these doxies: Dachsunds attacked Ford

Or whether you should show this self defence video to Miles: Kitten attack


----------



## NorthStar

Facebook is so a double edged sword, and some people......pah you can vent to us and be the serene better person to your OH.

Inlaws, eh, who'd have them.

I'm not big on all that girly crap like going for spas either, I have no desire to have any kind of lotion rubbed into myself by someone in a white coat and I LOATHE the colour pink, so you're not at all alone in this MacW


----------



## Butterfly67

Me too MacW, am not a girly girl at all - would rather be playing golf or going snowboarding or doing some DIY :haha: Can't see the reason people spend all that money on things like handbags and shoes and lotions LOL - there again maybe that is why I am single :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Northstar :)

My DH is starting to understand why I prefer dogs & cats to some humans :)


----------



## Macwooly

I do have to own up as I do like shoes :) But I think that is because it doesn't matter what my weight does my feet have always stayed the same size :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly- loved the videos!

I must admit, I am one of those girly girls. I have a cosmetics collection that makes my poor DH cringe, lol. :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

It's sad that those women cannot see that their brother is happy and has a lovely life with you, and is well loved and looked after, that should be the only thing that matters to them, end of.

I'd be delighted if my brother took up with a nice loving woman who treated him really well, made him eat properly etc, I could not care less if we shared any interests or not.

You know what Macwooly, it's not you, it's THEM.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> It's sad that those women cannot see that their brother is happy and has a lovely life with you, and is well loved and looked after, that should be the only thing that matters to them, end of.
> 
> I'd be delighted if my brother took up with a nice loving woman who treated him really well, made him eat properly etc, I could not care less if we shared any interests or not.
> 
> You know what Macwooly, it's not you, it's THEM.

Thank you so much :hugs: But you're not supposed to make me cry :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's sad that those women cannot see that their brother is happy and has a lovely life with you, and is well loved and looked after, that should be the only thing that matters to them, end of.
> 
> I'd be delighted if my brother took up with a nice loving woman who treated him really well, made him eat properly etc, I could not care less if we shared any interests or not.
> 
> You know what Macwooly, it's not you, it's THEM.
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs: But you're not supposed to make me cry :)Click to expand...

It's the hormones, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly- loved the videos!
> 
> I must admit, I am one of those girly girls. I have a cosmetics collection that makes my poor DH cringe, lol. :happydance:

Has Porkchop not found it all and eaten it yet? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly- loved the videos!
> 
> I must admit, I am one of those girly girls. I have a cosmetics collection that makes my poor DH cringe, lol. :happydance:
> 
> Has Porkchop not found it all and eaten it yet? :rofl:Click to expand...

Funny story on that one, my DD, thinking she was being helpful by cleaning out my bathroom cabinets, threw most of it in the trash last fall. I literally burst into tears, lol. I am slowly building it back up again, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly- loved the videos!
> 
> I must admit, I am one of those girly girls. I have a cosmetics collection that makes my poor DH cringe, lol. :happydance:
> 
> Has Porkchop not found it all and eaten it yet? :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Funny story on that one, my DD, thinking she was being helpful by cleaning out my bathroom cabinets, threw most of it in the trash last fall. I literally burst into tears, lol. I am slowly building it back up again, lol.Click to expand...

Oh no :nope:

I do own some but due to wearing it so rarely even the smallest amount makes me feel like I'm done up like bobo the clown :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Well I have to wear that stuff since I burnt my eyebrows off all those years ago, lol. Otherwise I look shocked all of the time. Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Funny story on that one, my DD, thinking she was being helpful by cleaning out my bathroom cabinets, threw most of it in the trash last fall. I literally burst into tears, lol. I am slowly building it back up again, lol.

You can have some of mine! I have a ton! I even started making my own eyeshadows.......fun times! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Funny story on that one, my DD, thinking she was being helpful by cleaning out my bathroom cabinets, threw most of it in the trash last fall. I literally burst into tears, lol. I am slowly building it back up again, lol.
> 
> You can have some of mine! I have a ton! I even started making my own eyeshadows.......fun times! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ohhh, I like that, lol. I mix my own lipsticks, lol. My Dh gets very nervous bc I have boxes showing up weekly from QVC and Sephora, lol. But I cannot help myself. He keeps asking me if I can possibly wear it all and he doesn't understand that looking at it makes me happy, lol.


----------



## cebethel

I'm constantly "window shopping" the Sephora website.......making up orders & then cancelling because DH would kill me if I ordered $400 worth of makeup :haha:

I go to Ulta a lot & just swatch everything & drool :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I'm constantly "window shopping" the Sephora website.......making up orders & then cancelling because DH would kill me if I ordered $400 worth of makeup :haha:
> 
> I go to Ulta a lot & just swatch everything & drool :blush:

I do that too! I just literally had $500 in my cart at Sephora, lol. But I had a new box get delivered yesterday, so I had to restrain myself from even ordering a thing. Look at the Tarte 'True Blood' shadow set, worth every penny. :happydance:

Ulta is a dream bc they have everything and the coupons are so good! I knew there was a reason why I loved you so much! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I do that too! I just literally had $500 in my cart at Sephora, lol. But I had a new box get delivered yesterday, so I had to restrain myself from even ordering a thing. Look at the Tarte 'True Blood' shadow set, worth every penny. :happydance:
> 
> Ulta is a dream bc they have everything and the coupons are so good! I knew there was a reason why I loved you so much! :hugs:

One thing that sucks with Ulta is their limitations on what you can use the coupons for. I always head for the Urban Decay display & just imagine a shopping cart FULL of stuff. Their 24/7 liners are the best I have tried!

Oh geez, you got me started rambling about makeup :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I do that too! I just literally had $500 in my cart at Sephora, lol. But I had a new box get delivered yesterday, so I had to restrain myself from even ordering a thing. Look at the Tarte 'True Blood' shadow set, worth every penny. :happydance:
> 
> Ulta is a dream bc they have everything and the coupons are so good! I knew there was a reason why I loved you so much! :hugs:
> 
> One thing that sucks with Ulta is their limitations on what you can use the coupons for. I always head for the Urban Decay display & just imagine a shopping cart FULL of stuff. Their 24/7 liners are the best I have tried!
> 
> Oh geez, you got me started rambling about makeup :haha:Click to expand...

The 24/7 shadow sticks are even better! But, if you really want waterproof, look at the YSL pencil; I just got one and hands down the best ever. UD Naked palette- my best friend. You need to stop, bc I can go on forever, lol. I'm not kidding! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> The 24/7 shadow sticks are even better! But, if you really want waterproof, look at the YSL pencil; I just got one and hands down the best ever. UD Naked palette- my best friend. You need to stop, bc I can go on forever, lol. I'm not kidding! :happydance:

I haven't even got the naked palette yet *sniffs* I kept checking for it when it first came out but NEVER found it............now it's back in stock at ulta. I told DH about it and he said "don't you already have some colors like that?" :wacko: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The 24/7 shadow sticks are even better! But, if you really want waterproof, look at the YSL pencil; I just got one and hands down the best ever. UD Naked palette- my best friend. You need to stop, bc I can go on forever, lol. I'm not kidding! :happydance:
> 
> I haven't even got the naked palette yet *sniffs* I kept checking for it when it first came out but NEVER found it............now it's back in stock at ulta. I told DH about it and he said "don't you already have some colors like that?" :wacko: :haha:Click to expand...

It's back in stock at Sephora too. And tell him there is nothing like it, lol. Seriously, it is special.


----------



## Indigo77

What are your favorite products?
What is in your everyday arsenol?
Trying to learn here...i have no luck finding products I like....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What are your favorite products?
> What is in your everyday arsenol?
> Trying to learn here...i have no luck finding products I like....

Oh wow! My everyday products are Smashbox concealer, Bare Minerals powder, Tarte blush, and random eye shadows depending on my mood, lol. As far as mascara, I have never found 'the one' but, Diorshow is about the best I have found. For my lips, I default to Smashbox O gloss everyday.

My favorite brands are Urban Decay, Make Up Forever, MAC, and Chanel.

I don't wear anything on the weekends except for my eyebrows (Anastasia) and sunscreen. Lol.

Seriously, don't get me started. I can go on forever, lol. And my hair is a whole other subject, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I always wondered about Bare minerals...do you think it's worth the price?


----------



## Macwooly

Thank goodness you finally said something I understand - Bare Minerals :happydance:

I have some of this make up :) My attitude is that as I don't buy much I'm buying good stuff and even though I don't wear it much I love it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I always wondered about Bare minerals...do you think it's worth the price?

Yes, I really do. I have tried the off brands and they are just not the same. I do buy the 'matte' version of it though, bc I find the original has just enough shine in it to make me look weird. BTW, my skin is on the oily side in the summer heat.

It does take some getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, you can be out the door in five minutes, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Thank goodness you finally said something I understand - Bare Minerals :happydance:
> 
> I have some of this make up :) My attitude is that as I don't buy much I'm buying good stuff and even though I don't wear it much I love it :)

QVC? Lol :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

How did you guess? :laugh2:

I had some for my wedding and fell in love with it :) I just can't justify putting any of for going grocery shopping or walking the dogs :D


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.amazon.com/Bare-Escentuals-bareMinerals-Foundation-Fairly/dp/B003654RSW

Is that the right stuff?
Do you like their kits?
Their concealor?
Mineral veil?


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bare-Escentuals-bareMinerals-Foundation-Fairly/dp/B003654RSW
> 
> Is that the right stuff?
> Do you like their kits?
> Their concealor?
> Mineral veil?

I love their mineral veil :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Bare-Escentuals-bareMinerals-Foundation-Fairly/dp/B003654RSW
> 
> Is that the right stuff?
> Do you like their kits?
> Their concealor?
> Mineral veil?

Love the mineral veil too. I like the kits for starting out, but I don't use all of the products; I find I don't need it. I will say, the kits are worth getting the brushes alone; they do make a huge difference.


----------



## Indigo77

Recent reviews are saying that the kits don't give you the nice brushes anymore....hate the bait and switch routine....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Recent reviews are saying that the kits don't give you the nice brushes anymore....hate the bait and switch routine....

That's a real bummer as the brushes are fabulous


----------



## dachsundmom

If you wanted to try it, the best bet is the foundation, the mineral veil, and the allover face brush. They might not still have it, but if you go to ulta.com, there used to be a little $25 trial kit, the matte formula might be a few dollars more. BTW, I get almost a year out of one container and that is using it 5 days a week.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> If you wanted to try it, the best bet is the foundation, the mineral veil, and the allover face brush. They might not still have it, but if you go to ulta.com, there used to be a little $25 trial kit, the matte formula might be a few dollars more. BTW, I get almost a year out of one container and that is using it 5 days a week.

Ok.....that's what I'll do....Thanks!


----------



## cebethel

Akk, I'm allergic to the original formula bare minerals - it's the bismuth oxycloride in it that sets my face off stinging :wacko:

I don't wear make up everyday. I find for me, during summer, I'm gonna sweat it off in 10 minutes.

I like to play with it though. Try different products, what colors work with others...etc
I only recently tried Urban Decay primer potion. I had been using too faced shadow insurance (which I love!)

I'm a gal that LOVES color. Pinks, purples, greens, teals. I'm a walking crayola box :haha:

Using good brushes DO make a difference. I've got a bunch of different ones - in a brush roll. Nothing expensive tho.............one day I'll get my MAC brushes! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Akk, I'm allergic to the original formula bare minerals - it's the bismuth oxycloride in it that sets my face off stinging :wacko:
> 
> I don't wear make up everyday. I find for me, during summer, I'm gonna sweat it off in 10 minutes.
> 
> I like to play with it though. Try different products, what colors work with others...etc
> I only recently tried Urban Decay primer potion. I had been using too faced shadow insurance (which I love!)
> 
> I'm a gal that LOVES color. Pinks, purples, greens, teals. I'm a walking crayola box :haha:
> 
> Using good brushes DO make a difference. I've got a bunch of different ones - in a brush roll. Nothing expensive tho.............one day I'll get my MAC brushes! :thumbup:

MAC addict here, lol! Do you ever go to temptalia.com and read reviews? Best site ever! I have the shadow insurance and UD too. To stop make up meltdown, I swear by the new UD sprays. MUFE used to make make one, but this is so much better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva- if you like MAC, go to allcosmeticswholesale.com and take a look around.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> MAC addict here, lol! Do you ever go to temptalia.com and read reviews? Best site ever! I have the shadow insurance and UD too. To stop make up meltdown, I swear by the new UD sprays. MUFE used to make make one, but this is so much better.

I use the MAC prep & prime face :thumbup: I just ran out of Fix + :( Love that stuff

Hubby is not so much into the prices of the stuff I want......lol I'm trying to convince him that I need to get MAC eyeshadows. But good grief, what to choose? They go so many beautiful shadows & pigments :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva- if you like MAC, go to allcosmeticswholesale.com and take a look around.

I just looked on there the other day! EXCELLENT prices!!! So many brands too.........


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- if you like MAC, go to allcosmeticswholesale.com and take a look around.
> 
> I just looked on there the other day! EXCELLENT prices!!! So many brands too.........Click to expand...

I buy the pigment samples there and the SMH eyeshadows are as good as MAC. I use the prep + prime with the SPF in it and love it. I have a 'special' credit card that DH doesn't see that fuels my make-up habits, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- if you like MAC, go to allcosmeticswholesale.com and take a look around.
> 
> I just looked on there the other day! EXCELLENT prices!!! So many brands too.........Click to expand...
> 
> I buy the pigment samples there and the SMH eyeshadows are as good as MAC. I use the prep + prime with the SPF in it and love it. I have a 'special' credit card that DH doesn't see that fuels my make-up habits, lol.Click to expand...

May have to make an Ulta run today :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- if you like MAC, go to allcosmeticswholesale.com and take a look around.
> 
> I just looked on there the other day! EXCELLENT prices!!! So many brands too.........Click to expand...
> 
> I buy the pigment samples there and the SMH eyeshadows are as good as MAC. I use the prep + prime with the SPF in it and love it. I have a 'special' credit card that DH doesn't see that fuels my make-up habits, lol.Click to expand...
> 
> May have to make an Ulta run today :thumbup:Click to expand...

That sounds like it's definitely in order, lol. :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think I need one of you ladies to give me a make-up lesson! I shove on the occasional bit of eye liner or lipstick or if I am really going to town maybe a bit of foundation but really have no clue! I guess that is what comes of being brought up by your Dad :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> I think I need one of you ladies to give me a make-up lesson! I shove on the occasional bit of eye liner or lipstick or if I am really going to town maybe a bit of foundation but really have no clue! I guess that is what comes of being brought up by your Dad :shrug:

Anytime! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's sad that those women cannot see that their brother is happy and has a lovely life with you, and is well loved and looked after, that should be the only thing that matters to them, end of.
> 
> I'd be delighted if my brother took up with a nice loving woman who treated him really well, made him eat properly etc, I could not care less if we shared any interests or not.
> 
> You know what Macwooly, it's not you, it's THEM.
> 
> Thank you so much :hugs: But you're not supposed to make me cry :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's the hormones, lol. :thumbup:Click to expand...

WOaaaaaaa!! You've all moved on from this now (got 5 more pages to catch up on!!!) but Northstar, couldn't have put it better myself esp the 'You know what Macwooly, it's not you, it's THEM' bit. Gets my vote!!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:x


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Jax, and going back to the bit before the makeup (I must try MAC sometime!) I wanted Macwooly to feel good about my post not weepy!

My OH's sister and I have got no interests in common, zip, nada, I'll never sit on a beach in Goa smoking dope with her, she'll never go to a homewares shop and lattes with me, but we both love her bro, so we get on just fine.


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Thanks Jax, and going back to the bit before the makeup (I must try MAC sometime!) I wanted Macwooly to feel good about my post not weepy!
> 
> My OH's sister and I have got no interests in common, zip, nada, I'll never sit on a beach in Goa smoking dope with her, she'll never go to a homewares shop and lattes with me, but we both love her bro, so we get on just fine.

You did make her feel good!! I like what Dachs said 'it's the hormones'!!:laugh2:

Guess it just goes to show you can choose your friends and but not your family....but as long as you both have your DH/her bro's best interests at heart (which of course you do!) then that's all that matters. My DH's siblings don't give a stuff about him, but then I think the feelings mutual. I can't comment as I've never met them and we've been married for 10 years - lucky escape then methinks!!


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.

Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.
> 
> Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.


:happydance:Yay I'd love that, I'm not that enthused about clothes shopping but I really like buying stuff for my house, I've been looking at throws now for about a week trying to find the exact right one:winkwink:

Yesterday I cracked and had a second latte, I just couldn't resist the call of the espresso machine, I made it a bit weaker than normal after googling how many mcg caffeine were safe and all that!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.
> 
> Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.
> 
> 
> :happydance:Yay I'd love that, I'm not that enthused about clothes shopping but I really like buying stuff for my house, I've been looking at throws now for about a week trying to find the exact right one:winkwink:
> 
> Yesterday I cracked and had a second latte, I just couldn't resist the call of the espresso machine, I made it a bit weaker than normal after googling how many mcg caffeine were safe and all that!Click to expand...

200mg and I think the average espresso has 60-65, so a double was definitely in order. I hate to clothes shop as well; it buy so much make-up so that no one looks at what I am wearing, lol. I can't go to a homewares store alone bc I can't decorate. I love it all, but need someone to direct me. IDK if you have them there, but Pottery Barn and Restoration Hardware are my favorite places for ideas. But since the damn dog eats so much of my stuff, I have to shop on an Ikea budget, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.
> 
> Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.

Me too!! Im definitely the odd one out.........suits me fine though :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.
> 
> Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.
> 
> 
> :happydance:Yay I'd love that, I'm not that enthused about clothes shopping but I really like buying stuff for my house, I've been looking at throws now for about a week trying to find the exact right one:winkwink:
> 
> Yesterday I cracked and had a second latte, I just couldn't resist the call of the espresso machine, I made it a bit weaker than normal after googling how many mcg caffeine were safe and all that!Click to expand...

Snap Northstar! Clothes shop when I have too, but just luuuuuuurve shopping for housie things. Know what you mean about throws, I'm trawling the shops at the mo trying to find duvet covers to match my bedroom curtains, they have to be the right shade of red, my mates call me anal, don't care, they have to match!!!!

I never give up coffee or wine after I've O'd not that I drink it in excess, d'you think this is where I'm going wrong??:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^No, Jax. I think you might be the reasonable one!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Thanks Jax, and going back to the bit before the makeup (I must try MAC sometime!) I wanted Macwooly to feel good about my post not weepy!
> 
> My OH's sister and I have got no interests in common, zip, nada, I'll never sit on a beach in Goa smoking dope with her, she'll never go to a homewares shop and lattes with me, but we both love her bro, so we get on just fine.

Northstar I know you didn't mean to make me weepy. I'm just not used to people being nice to me so I can get a little emotional with it :)

And CD1 to CD4 I can cry at anything :) I've had a cry today because I pulled a leaf off one of my plants when dead heading it :nope: It has loads of other leaves it won't miss one :dohh:

But DH is putting the smile on my face today as he knows I'm a little emotional - he has been to my favourite bakery in Havant today and brought me a custard slice and he's been given some cash he was owed so curry tonight :happydance::happydance:

And it sounds like your OH's sister would get one with my eldest brother looking at her past time :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, curry sounds so good! And I have heard that some of the best, outside of India, is in the UK.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I have lived near Bradford which is like a mini Indian/Parkistan then I lived near Leicester which is a mini Indian and now live near an town where the high street is a chemist; a little paper/grocery shop; a phone shop and about 15 curry houses within a half a mile section :happydance: And the place we go to is one of the best :) We are spoilt with our chose of Indian restaurants in the UK :)

As for shopping I can go round B&Q for hours (US ladies it's like home depot but smaller). I love choosing paints, plants, soft furnishings and Jax you're not anal you have style :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:



> Well I have lived near Bradford which is like a mini Indian/Parkistan then I lived near Leicester which is a mini Indian and now live near an town where the high street is a chemist; a little paper/grocery shop; a phone shop and about 15 curry houses within a half a mile section :happydance: And the place we go to is one of the best :) We are spoilt with our chose of Indian restaurants in the UK :)
> 
> As for shopping I can go round B&Q for hours (US ladies it's like home depot but smaller). I love choosing paints, plants, soft furnishings and Jax you're not anal you have style :)

I get very confused the minute I step into a Home Depot, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'll help you round Home Depot and you can help me in a make up department as I get so confused with all the make up available :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Well I'll help you round Home Depot and you can help me in a make up department as I get so confused with all the make up available :D

I think that's perfect! We are starting to look for a new home in August, so I'll be loading pics for opinions, lol. All I know for sure is that I don't want any carpet or hardwood this time in the main living areas. It is not Porkchop friendly at all, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well I'll help you round Home Depot and you can help me in a make up department as I get so confused with all the make up available :D
> 
> I think that's perfect! We are starting to look for a new home in August, so I'll be loading pics for opinions, lol. All I know for sure is that I don't want any carpet or hardwood this time in the main living areas. It is not Porkchop friendly at all, lol.Click to expand...

So your main living area - stainless steel floor to be Porkchop proof :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm thinking we should just live on the concrete slab itself, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Some dogs like to try and chew at concrete I suspect Porkchop will be one of them! :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^I have nothing in common with any of my in-laws, except for the fact that we all love my DH.
> 
> Northstar- I would hit up a homewares store and sip lattes with you anytime! Decaf of course after OV day, lol.

Same here....right after the joint on the beach with your SIL.....:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Some dogs like to try and chew at concrete I suspect Porkchop will be one of them! :nope:

Please tell me you are kidding? :nope:

I was thinking about getting stone floors.


----------



## Butterfly67

B&Q - my favourite shop, now you're talking :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Some dogs like to try and chew at concrete I suspect Porkchop will be one of them! :nope:
> 
> Please tell me you are kidding? :nope:
> 
> I was thinking about getting stone floors.Click to expand...

When I was a vet nurse someone came in who's dog was eating lumps of concrete they had sledge hammered some slabs but the dog has a major underlying medical condition which once treated the concrete eating stopped!

Porkchop would end up with no teeth or claws if he tried in on a solid concrete floor!

Has he ever chewed at the walls?


----------



## Indigo77

So many topics my head is spinning...

Wooly...your SILs are vile...stay away and block them from your FB...My SIL will be here in Sept when my inlaws move down...my DH has said that unless she steps up to make amends...we won't be seeing her....

DMom...love RH and PB, too.....my favorite is Z Gallery....

Jax....my friends and family think I am anal, too.....but when they come over, they walk around in a daze of admiration and ask me to come over and do something with their houses....my MIL just emailed me about decorating the master bedroom of her new house....I am trying to figure out a gentle way of telling her that her idea won't work....

I love Home Depot....everything about it...I especially love the scent of lumber....


----------



## Macwooly

Oh fresh lumber mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax I think we're maybe separated at birth, everything must match in my house too!

Dachie, Macwooly, Indigo, shame we live in different places, we could totally cruise the textiles and ceramics section quite happily, and go for coffee and cake afterwards.

I'm almost 100% certain that caffeine has nothing to do with getting pregnant at all, I'm just over analysing stuff, I do that a lot.

Dachie your floor situation what you can do it get the cement slab sealed and polished, depending on what kind of slab it's built on. The other option might be ceramic floortiles throughout, but that might be cold in winter. 

Post as many house pics as you like cos I love looking at them - I give the celebrity mags a miss but can while away hours looking at photos of rooms and decor.


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly- Porky has not only eaten my walls, but the lower kitchen cabinets as well. We are thinking about having a kitchen with no lower cabinets, but I think that would drive me nuts!

Indigo- love Z Gallery too, as well as Crate and Barrell.

Funny thing is, after I went to school for psychology and realized one day into practicing that I was not meant to do it, I became a construction estimator. I can tell you exactly what you will need for a job and how to do it, I just can't do it myself, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Jax I think we're maybe separated at birth, everything must match in my house too!
> 
> Dachie, Macwooly, Indigo, shame we live in different places, we could totally cruise the textiles and ceramics section quite happily, and go for coffee and cake afterwards.
> 
> I'm almost 100% certain that caffeine has nothing to do with getting pregnant at all, I'm just over analysing stuff, I do that a lot.
> 
> Dachie your floor situation what you can do it get the cement slab sealed and polished, depending on what kind of slab it's built on. The other option might be ceramic floortiles throughout, but that might be cold in winter.
> 
> Post as many house pics as you like cos I love looking at them - I give the celebrity mags a miss but can while away hours looking at photos of rooms and decor.

I was thinking about polished concrete floor or tiles with radiant heating under them. I have this desire to try redesign an existing house into a 'greener' environment, but DH wants no part of it. I even found some insulation that is made from recycled jeans, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

If any dog could chew concrete I'm guessing it would be Porky.

One of my younger dogs once chewed the rubber door stops off the back of my doors, I think he must have had to lie underneath the stop and chew up at it to get at it, I had to laugh becuase it showed a lot of originality.


----------



## NorthStar

Dachie have you seen a Brit show called "Grand Designs" they do a lot of projects like that, houses built out of straw bales, all kinds of stuff like that.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Dachie have you seen a Brit show called "Grand Designs" they do a lot of projects like that, houses built out of straw bales, all kinds of stuff like that.

No, but I will look for it on BBC America or Youtube.


----------



## cebethel

How is my little Mr Porkchop doing?


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Dachie have you seen a Brit show called "Grand Designs" they do a lot of projects like that, houses built out of straw bales, all kinds of stuff like that.
> 
> No, but I will look for it on BBC America or Youtube.Click to expand...

I think you'll love it, sounds like you already have some good ideas for a greener house and there are more on that show.

The guy that presents it is a total twat though, but that in itself has comic value :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmum - to stop Porkchop chewing and being destructive it might be worth getting some of the stuff they sell to paint on nails to stop you biting and putting it where he targets. It helped me stop mine chewing.

Stone floor, tile or concrete should be ok but if he chews walls he may go after the grout between tiles. 

DH and I want to buy a place that needs work with loads of land and we want to make it green. I've seen the insulation from jeans and we're thinking of using it in the ceiling of our loft conversion.

Grand Designs is an excellent program :thumbup:

The way I guarantee that my soft furnishings match is were possibly I make them myself :)


----------



## Indigo77

Have you seen what they can do with concrete flooring now? They can stain it to looklike marble...It's amazing!

Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> Have you seen what they can do with concrete flooring now? They can stain it to looklike marble...It's amazing!
> 
> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....

Oh that sounds like the perfect day Indigo, and if we're not in the 2WW I think a round of margaritas would be in order?:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....

Can I come too? :)


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> How is my little Mr Porkchop doing?

He is in trouble right now bc DH just called me at work to tell me that he ate his brother's leash again, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Of course you're coming, Wooly! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen what they can do with concrete flooring now? They can stain it to looklike marble...It's amazing!
> 
> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....
> 
> Oh that sounds like the perfect day Indigo, and if we're not in the 2WW I think a round of margaritas would be in order?:thumbup:Click to expand...

This all sounds great, but when are we smoking pot on the beach? Lol :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly- do you mean 'bitter apple?' We have been down that road, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Have you seen what they can do with concrete flooring now? They can stain it to looklike marble...It's amazing!
> 
> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....
> 
> Oh that sounds like the perfect day Indigo, and if we're not in the 2WW I think a round of margaritas would be in order?:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> This all sounds great, but when are we smoking pot on the beach? Lol :wacko:Click to expand...

Oh, that will happen first thing....:winkwink::haha:
Don't forget to bring your flask of Strawberry Hill...lol..


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly- do you mean 'bitter apple?' We have been down that road, lol.

Yeap that's what I meant. Why am I not surprised it didn't stop Porkchop :dohh:


----------



## cebethel

Ain't no one going anywhere without me!! I'm coming too!! Lets all go to vegas & gamble & watch male strip shows!

I always wanted to shove money in a male strippers g string! But in these tough times, I'd need to rummage around in there to get some change back :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo- I'll even splurge for the Mad Dog 20/20, lol! :happydance:

Eva- I will never pass up a trip to Vegas! I am so there, lol. :thumbup:
But you are rooting for spare change on your own!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Ain't no one going anywhere without me!! I'm coming too!! Lets all go to vegas & gamble & watch male strip shows!
> 
> I always wanted to shove money in a male strippers g string! But in these tough times, I'd need to rummage around in there to get some change back :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

I''ll root for change with you Eva :thumbup:

I need new and good memories of Vegas :) I married my ex there when I had been a little too friendly with alcohol :nope: Really you should have to do a breath test before being given a marriage licence :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I''ll root for change with you Eva :thumbup:
> 
> I need new and good memories of Vegas :) I married my ex there when I had been a little too friendly with alcohol :nope: Really you should have to do a breath test before being given a marriage licence :rofl:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

That's how we got hitched, too! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Never could find that marriage license....:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> I''ll root for change with you Eva :thumbup:
> 
> I need new and good memories of Vegas :) I married my ex there when I had been a little too friendly with alcohol :nope: Really you should have to do a breath test before being given a marriage licence :rofl:

But no one would get married in Vegas if you couldn't be drunk first, lol. Actually, a BnB trip to Vegas is probably perfect bc everyone knows you can only get pregnant if you are schwasted first, lol! :happydance:

Sarah will probably come back with a baby belly, lol. (I hope)

And Natsby, if you are stalking, I miss you! This is your thread after all! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

It is strange without Natsby and Sarah :(

I knew my vegas marriage wouldn't work instead of calling him my lawful wedded husband I called him my awful wedded huband :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> It is strange without Natsby and Sarah :(
> 
> I knew my vegas marriage wouldn't work instead of calling him my lawful wedded husband I called him my awful wedded huband :rofl:

Ohhh! It was a sign!


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> It is strange without Natsby and Sarah :(
> 
> I knew my vegas marriage wouldn't work instead of calling him my lawful wedded husband I called him my awful wedded huband :rofl:

Did you try and call a lawyer from the hotel lobby? Lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> It is strange without Natsby and Sarah :(
> 
> I knew my vegas marriage wouldn't work instead of calling him my lawful wedded husband I called him my awful wedded huband :rofl:
> 
> Did you try and call a lawyer from the hotel lobby? LolClick to expand...

I wish :laugh2: But for our first wedding anniversary which is paper I served him with the divorce papers :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> It is strange without Natsby and Sarah :(
> 
> I knew my vegas marriage wouldn't work instead of calling him my lawful wedded husband I called him my awful wedded huband :rofl:
> 
> Did you try and call a lawyer from the hotel lobby? LolClick to expand...
> 
> I wish :laugh2: But for our first wedding anniversary which is paper I served him with the divorce papers :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....
> 
> Can I come too? :)Click to expand...

For sure, what your flavour margarita??


----------



## NorthStar

I could see us having a BnB Hangover style trip to Vegas, I think we'll end up dancing on tables and getting a team tattoo - Eva you're in of course!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I could see us having a BnB Hangover style trip to Vegas, I think we'll end up dancing on tables and getting a team tattoo - Eva you're in of course!

Could we leave Wooly's evil SIL on a roof somewhere? Lol :happydance:

Eva's MIL too!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar....after we go to the home stores and cafe...can we hit the makeup places so Dmom can tell us what to buy?.....and then we can go to the animal shelter and give all the homeless animals a cuddle....
> 
> Can I come too? :)Click to expand...
> 
> For sure, what your flavour margarita??Click to expand...

Any flavour :wine:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> I could see us having a BnB Hangover style trip to Vegas, I think we'll end up dancing on tables and getting a team tattoo - Eva you're in of course!

We can all get Team Baby 2012 tattoo on our butts :rofl:


----------



## Shelley71

I'm in for all of the above!! I loooove Vegas! I've been about 20 times, my ex-husband and I got married there. 

And, I guess you could say I swing both ways! I'll go to Home Depot AND Sephora/Ulta! :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Ohhh, I can totally see us all being the female version of the movie The Hangover :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> I'm in for all of the above!! I loooove Vegas! I've been about 20 times, my ex-husband and I got married there.
> 
> And, I guess you could say I swing both ways! I'll go to Home Depot AND Sephora/Ulta! :rofl:

I love you even more right now! Lol. :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I could see us having a BnB Hangover style trip to Vegas, I think we'll end up dancing on tables and getting a team tattoo - Eva you're in of course!
> 
> We can all get Team Baby 2012 tattoo on our butts :rofl:Click to expand...

I'd also get one on my butt that says "Exit Only" :haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Hahaha, yeah the Rio Hotel was my second home for a very long time. We went 2 or 3 times a year for about 10 years. 

And, I also recommend Bare Minerals and/or MAC. I switched to BM haha:) from MAC, and I like it better, but I have nothing bad to say about MAC. I have both of their sets of brushes - they are the bomb!

Soooo, when are we going? My summer vacay ends at the beginning of August!!:happydance:


----------



## cebethel

We'll have to bring Porkchop, or else he may demolish the house :haha: I mean he HAS to come, he's our mascot!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> We'll have to bring Porkchop, or else he may demolish the house :haha: I mean he HAS to come, he's our mascot!!

Porchop will be there and I'll get him a pimp outfit for the trip, lol! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> Hahaha, yeah the Rio Hotel was my second home for a very long time. We went 2 or 3 times a year for about 10 years.
> 
> And, I also recommend Bare Minerals and/or MAC. I switched to BM haha:) from MAC, and I like it better, but I have nothing bad to say about MAC. I have both of their sets of brushes - they are the bomb!
> 
> Soooo, when are we going? My summer vacay ends at the beginning of August!!:happydance:

I like it all! Lol Just not the BE shadow, I get it everywhere, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

dachsundmom said:


> I like it all! Lol Just not the BE shadow, I get it everywhere, lol.


Yeah, that is a pain, but I use them anyway. I have a problem with things needing to match, so I can't make myself use different cosmetics at the same time. If I find one thing I love, I'll switch to the whole line. :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> We'll have to bring Porkchop, or else he may demolish the house :haha: I mean he HAS to come, he's our mascot!!
> 
> Porchop will be there and I'll get him a pimp outfit for the trip, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...

You talkin 70's pimp with the long coat & hat with feather in it? :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Shelley71 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I like it all! Lol Just not the BE shadow, I get it everywhere, lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a pain, but I use them anyway. I have a problem with things needing to match, so I can't make myself use different cosmetics at the same time. If I find one thing I love, I'll switch to the whole line. :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm all about using different products. Of course, it means shopping more often to try newer products :thumbup: I've been spying some Lorac glosses - gorgeous!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I like it all! Lol Just not the BE shadow, I get it everywhere, lol.
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is a pain, but I use them anyway. I have a problem with things needing to match, so I can't make myself use different cosmetics at the same time. If I find one thing I love, I'll switch to the whole line. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm all about using different products. Of course, it means shopping more often to try newer products :thumbup: I've been spying some Lorac glosses - gorgeous!!Click to expand...

Love them! Laura Mericer too! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> We'll have to bring Porkchop, or else he may demolish the house :haha: I mean he HAS to come, he's our mascot!!
> 
> Porchop will be there and I'll get him a pimp outfit for the trip, lol! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> You talkin 70's pimp with the long coat & hat with feather in it? :haha:Click to expand...

And a big gold chain! All in purple velvet! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> So many topics my head is spinning...
> 
> Wooly...your SILs are vile...stay away and block them from your FB...My SIL will be here in Sept when my inlaws move down...my DH has said that unless she steps up to make amends...we won't be seeing her....
> 
> DMom...love RH and PB, too.....my favorite is Z Gallery....
> 
> Jax....my friends and family think I am anal, too.....but when they come over, they walk around in a daze of admiration and ask me to come over and do something with their houses....my MIL just emailed me about decorating the master bedroom of her new house....I am trying to figure out a gentle way of telling her that her idea won't work....
> 
> I love Home Depot....everything about it...I especially love the scent of lumber....

Indigo - phewy, glad I'm not the only one, I did try and play it down a bit but then I thought bollox to it, I love my home dec stuff so much!!! Hmmm, difficult one on advising the MIL, never advise my Mum our tastes our sooooo different. She makes me cringe with her choices sometimes, but then I prob do the same to her!! 

What's lumber??? Have I missed something good???

Anyway, can't leave you lot alone for one sec! I left work and we were having a very civilized conversation about cushions and soft furnishings and now we're in Vegas, knocking back margarita's and rummaging in strippers pants:dohh: Man, what is going on here today!!!!!:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> B&Q - my favourite shop, now you're talking :happydance:

I like B&Q but it's quite a trek to get to one from where I live so Homebase usually does the trick too!:thumbup: And, a really good garden centre, blimey me and Mum could get lost in one of them for days and spend sooooo much money!:haha:xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!

Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> So many topics my head is spinning...
> 
> Wooly...your SILs are vile...stay away and block them from your FB...My SIL will be here in Sept when my inlaws move down...my DH has said that unless she steps up to make amends...we won't be seeing her....
> 
> DMom...love RH and PB, too.....my favorite is Z Gallery....
> 
> Jax....my friends and family think I am anal, too.....but when they come over, they walk around in a daze of admiration and ask me to come over and do something with their houses....my MIL just emailed me about decorating the master bedroom of her new house....I am trying to figure out a gentle way of telling her that her idea won't work....
> 
> I love Home Depot....everything about it...I especially love the scent of lumber....
> 
> Indigo - phewy, glad I'm not the only one, I did try and play it down a bit but then I thought bollox to it, I love my home dec stuff so much!!! Hmmm, difficult one on advising the MIL, never advise my Mum our tastes our sooooo different. She makes me cringe with her choices sometimes, but then I prob do the same to her!!
> 
> What's lumber??? Have I missed something good???
> 
> Anyway, can't leave you lot alone for one sec! I left work and we were having a very civilized conversation about cushions and soft furnishings and now we're in Vegas, knocking back margarita's and rummaging in strippers pants:dohh: Man, what is going on here today!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...

Jax lumber is wood :) Imagine the aisle at B&Q with all the 2X4 - smells yummy :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:Click to expand...

Yeah but if your a freak like me then the smell of lumber makes me want the BDing wood :rofl:

Have I just shared too much? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if your a freak like me then the smell of lumber makes me want the BDing wood :rofl:
> 
> Have I just shared too much? :wacko:Click to expand...

I think we all passed the point of too much several threads ago, lol. :haha:

Besides, a girl can't deny what turns her on! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if your a freak like me then the smell of lumber makes me want the BDing wood :rofl:
> 
> Have I just shared too much? :wacko:Click to expand...

Nah!! I like the smell of new brochures does that count?


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if your a freak like me then the smell of lumber makes me want the BDing wood :rofl:
> 
> Have I just shared too much? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah!! I like the smell of new brochures does that count?Click to expand...

Whatever rocks your boat :laugh2: Just be careful of paper cuts :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax- lumber is just building wood, lol. Not the fun BDing wood, lol!
> 
> Thanks Dachs, there was me getting all excited:haha::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but if your a freak like me then the smell of lumber makes me want the BDing wood :rofl:
> 
> Have I just shared too much? :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Nah!! I like the smell of new brochures does that count?Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever rocks your boat :laugh2: Just be careful of paper cuts :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so Jax has to worry about paper cuts and Wooly needs to be on the lookout for splinters? Lol :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh you don't want a splinter in the wrong place :shock::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Oh you don't want a splinter in the wrong place :shock::rofl:

:haha: I wonder how in the hell you know that?! :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Oh you don't want a splinter in the wrong place :shock::rofl:
> 
> :haha: I wonder how in the hell you know that?! :rofl:Click to expand...

Owww don't know from personal experience but can imagine it's not good :shock:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I could see us having a BnB Hangover style trip to Vegas, I think we'll end up dancing on tables and getting a team tattoo - Eva you're in of course!
> 
> We can all get Team Baby 2012 tattoo on our butts :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd also get one on my butt that says "Exit Only" :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
OMG ladies....I leave for a few hours and all hell breaks loose.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> OMG ladies....I leave for a few hours and all hell breaks loose.....

I guess my upcoming LH surge is making me snarky today, lol. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, DH was in charge today....DD had a milkshake and chips for lunch, lol. :growlmad: (This is common when he is the decision maker, BTW.)

He came back from the grocery with food I could not even attempt to set fire to; seriously, what does a girl do with a bag of baby carrots? :dohh:

Eff it, pizza OTW! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Well, DH was in charge today....DD had a milkshake and chips for lunch, lol. :growlmad: (This is common when he is the decision maker, BTW.)
> 
> He came back from the grocery with food I could not even attempt to set fire to; seriously, what does a girl do with a bag of baby carrots? :dohh:
> 
> Eff it, pizza OTW! :happydance:

You make a rudimentary slingshot & fire said baby carrots back at DH :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, DH was in charge today....DD had a milkshake and chips for lunch, lol. :growlmad: (This is common when he is the decision maker, BTW.)
> 
> He came back from the grocery with food I could not even attempt to set fire to; seriously, what does a girl do with a bag of baby carrots? :dohh:
> 
> Eff it, pizza OTW! :happydance:
> 
> You make a rudimentary slingshot & fire said baby carrots back at DH :haha:Click to expand...

He can have carrot milkshakes for all I care right now, lol


----------



## cebethel

So I went to Ulta, and came back with an eyeliner. A NYX slide on eye pencil. Totally comparable to UD 24/7 & it's only $8!!

What pizza you gettin?


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....love your new avatar...:awww:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Eva....love your new avatar...:awww:

That's my little Nacho when we went camping last year. She's not into the outdoors, so she curled up on my outdoor chair with a towel :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> So I went to Ulta, and came back with an eyeliner. A NYX slide on eye pencil. Totally comparable to UD 24/7 & it's only $8!!
> 
> What pizza you gettin?

Pizza Hut, lol. I don't live in an area with a very diverse restaurant selection, lol. NYX is good! Last month they did a sale that brought down their website for three days, lol. The Sephora brand flashy liners are really good too. I think their $10.


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:
 

> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Eva....love your new avatar...:awww:
> 
> That's my little Nacho when we went camping last year. She's not into the outdoors, so she curled up on my outdoor chair with a towel :haha:Click to expand...

She's very cute! But I think you need a male mini doxie, lol.


----------



## cebethel

We're a pepperoni pizza family here! Any pepperoni...........pizza hut, little cesars........if it's cheap & it has pepperoni on it, my DH & DS will eat it :haha:

I dragged DH to Ulta. He was ok about it, but he drew the line when I tried to spray him with some cologne :haha:

I got a bunch of NYX eyeshadows & jumbo eye pencils. I'm totally impressed by the new slide on pencils. I'm gonna have to get them all :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Eva....love your new avatar...:awww:
> 
> That's my little Nacho when we went camping last year. She's not into the outdoors, so she curled up on my outdoor chair with a towel :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> She's very cute! But I think you need a male mini doxie, lol.Click to expand...

YES! YES! I went to a doxie adoption event at petsmart last year & found a mini doxie called Trevor. He was GORGEOUS!! DH said no...........I cried :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really like pizza, TBH. But sometimes I crave it, without cheese. The only Little Ceasers we have here is inside a Kmart and I avoid that place like the plague. :wacko:

My DH is good about wearing cologne, as long as I bring it home to him, lol.

Now I need to go to Ulta, lol. But, DH will literally kill me. :growlmad: I also have to drive an hour away to get to one. But, I would so do it! :happydance:


----------



## cebethel

Ugh, I feel I'm out. Feels like AF is on her way! Hope I don't get it early again :(
My LP is only 11 days as it is :nope: 

Would the agnus castus help lengthen LP? If so, how much should I take & for how long?


----------



## Bubba3

Really hope the witch gets lost and doesn't find you:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Ugh, I feel I'm out. Feels like AF is on her way! Hope I don't get it early again :(
> My LP is only 11 days as it is :nope:
> 
> Would the agnus castus help lengthen LP? If so, how much should I take & for how long?

I have never taken this one, but have you tried B vitamins? I take 100mg a day and have had good results. All I know about AC is that it can take up to three months before you notice anything. I think Wooly might be on this one?


----------



## Macwooly

I am on Agnus castus and have been for 13 months now. For the first 9 months I was on birth control which stopped my periods so can't comment about how long it takes to be effective.

I used to take for the whole cycle but read I should stop at ovulation when TTC so for 3 cycles I have stopped at ovulation but when I saw the doctor last week she said it is safe to take for the whole cycle so I'll be back to that :) DH had noticed I got unstable with my moods after ovulation for the last 2 cycles.

This is info I found on it:
_Agnus Castus (Vitex or Chaste tree berry)

This is the herb of choice for helping to restore hormone imbalance and increasing fertility. In one study 48 women diagnosed with infertility took agnus castus daily for three months, 7 of them became pregnant during that time and 25 of them regained normal progesterone levels.

Agnus castus is particularly helpful for those women who have a luteal phase defect (shortened second half to the cycle) or those with high prolactin levels, because it stimulates the proper functioning of the pituitary gland which controls the hormones.

Agnus castus works to restore hormonal balance and can be used where there are hormone deficits as well as excesses it:

Regulates periods
Restarts periods which have stopped
Helps with heavy bleeding
Increases the ratio of progesterone to oestrogen by balancing excess oestrogen.
Note: 
Don't take any herbs while you are using drug treatments or going through assisted conception (such as IVF), unless prescribed by a qualified practitioner.

Caution
You should not take any of the above herbs if you are taking, The Pill, Fertillity drugs, HRT or any other hormonal treatment or other medication unless they are recommended by a registered, experienced practitioner._

Hope that helps Eva :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Things last night went from good to disasterous :wacko: I let Nacho outside before I went to bed & I saw my tortoise Speedy out there, so I went to check on him, came back inside & either my knees or my ankles just caved :( I fell straight down legs tucked under me, sprained my right ankle, carpet burned the left ankle & hit my head on the door frame :wacko:

Luckily my knees felt nothing (had 9 knee surgeries) & I didnt break my ankle (according to DH)

Can we post pone our Vegas rampage a while? :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Things last night went from good to disasterous :wacko: I let Nacho outside before I went to bed & I saw my tortoise Speedy out there, so I went to check on him, came back inside & either my knees or my ankles just caved :( I fell straight down legs tucked under me, sprained my right ankle, carpet burned the left ankle & hit my head on the door frame :wacko:
> 
> Luckily my knees felt nothing (had 9 knee surgeries) & I didnt break my ankle (according to DH)
> 
> Can we post pone our Vegas rampage a while? :haha:

Who says pets are good for your health? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

We can wheel you round Vegas or get you a motorised wheelchair and you can run people over :D Plus with the wheelchair we can get you to the front at strip shows so you can have a good rummage :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly u are totally nuts!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly u are totally nuts!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know :rofl: I am definitely going to grow old disgracefully :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wooly u are totally nuts!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know :rofl: I am definitely going to grow old disgracefully :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:u make me laugh even wen I am sad,lol,xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...that sux....feel better soon..... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Things last night went from good to disasterous :wacko: I let Nacho outside before I went to bed & I saw my tortoise Speedy out there, so I went to check on him, came back inside & either my knees or my ankles just caved :( I fell straight down legs tucked under me, sprained my right ankle, carpet burned the left ankle & hit my head on the door frame :wacko:
> 
> Luckily my knees felt nothing (had 9 knee surgeries) & I didnt break my ankle (according to DH)
> 
> Can we post pone our Vegas rampage a while? :haha:
> 
> Who says pets are good for your health? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:
> 
> We can wheel you round Vegas or get you a motorised wheelchair and you can run people over :D Plus with the wheelchair we can get you to the front at strip shows so you can have a good rummage :rofl:Click to expand...

Sorry Eva :hugs:

Still as Mac says, if you're in a wheelchair we'll get the best seats in the house....


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Eva- I am sorry that you had such a crappy evening! :hugs:

But, the Vegas trip will be even better with your scooter! I don't hold my liquor well, so I will need to to cart me from stripclub to stripclub! :happydance:

Sake bomb anyone?!


----------



## cebethel

Sure Broome, I'll make sure I use a cart that has a basket at the front, you can sit in it & hang your legs out the front :haha:

Ankle feels better today, took Ibuprofen & iced it


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Sure Broome, I'll make sure I use a cart that has a basket at the front, you can sit in it & hang your legs out the front :haha:
> 
> Ankle feels better today, took Ibuprofen & iced it

Can it have a horn?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Sure Broome, I'll make sure I use a cart that has a basket at the front, you can sit in it & hang your legs out the front :haha:
> 
> Ankle feels better today, took Ibuprofen & iced it
> 
> Can it have a horn?Click to expand...

Ohh crap, I just realised I called you Broome :dohh: please accept my most humble apologies 

It can have a horn AND a flag! Now we're stylin!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Sure Broome, I'll make sure I use a cart that has a basket at the front, you can sit in it & hang your legs out the front :haha:
> 
> Ankle feels better today, took Ibuprofen & iced it
> 
> Can it have a horn?Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh crap, I just realised I called you Broome :dohh: please accept my most humble apologies
> 
> It can have a horn AND a flag! Now we're stylin!Click to expand...

Honey, I completely overlooked it! I just assumed you were referencing the broom I normally ride when it's 'that' time of the month, lol!


----------



## cebethel

Oh and so much for not symptom spotting.....

DH comes up to me last night squeezes my boobs and says " hey, your boobs are bigger!"


----------



## Indigo77

Our mascots will be in the basket....Do you have any outfits like this for them?

https://www.unitedmask.com/halloween/images/dog_costume_pimp.JPG


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Our mascots will be in the basket....Do you have any outfits like this for them?
> 
> https://www.unitedmask.com/halloween/images/dog_costume_pimp.JPG

Thats Porky's outfit right there!


----------



## dachsundmom

That's exactly what I was describing yesterday! But I think he also needs a big clock like Flavor Flav!


----------



## Jax41

Okay so I'm having a BAD DAY!!!!!! CD1, DON'T want the :witch: here just want a :baby: why ain't it happening??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I feel a bit better now, thanks :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Okay so I'm having a BAD DAY!!!!!! CD1, DON'T want the :witch: here just want a :baby: why ain't it happening??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now, thanks :flower:

Aww Jax, it's crap sorry hun :hugs:

Hope the chocolate and wine cheer you up a little bit, remember food consumed in first few days of AF has no calorific value, it's a scientific fact!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm having a BAD DAY!!!!!! CD1, DON'T want the :witch: here just want a :baby: why ain't it happening??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now, thanks :flower:
> 
> Aww Jax, it's crap sorry hun :hugs:
> 
> Hope the chocolate and wine cheer you up a little bit, remember food consumed in first few days of AF has no calorific value, it's a scientific fact!Click to expand...

Wow that's cheered me up no end Northstar :thumbup:, I'm feeding my face tonight then!!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Okay so I'm having a BAD DAY!!!!!! CD1, DON'T want the :witch: here just want a :baby: why ain't it happening??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I feel a bit better now, thanks :flower:

:hugs: :cry:

I am sorry!

I'd say a margarita is in order....or maybe a whole pitcher! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Brings back the memories of my time in the US of A

Take it away Mr Jimmy Buffet, chase Jax's blues away
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MUTf5qvS0Lo


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh wow, Jimmy, lol! Some of my family members are totaly parrot heads and follow him throughout the summer.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Oh wow, Jimmy, lol! Some of my family members are totaly parrot heads and follow him throughout the summer.

Ha ha I love a frosty slushy cocktail - sadly the only one I've had in Scotland the bartender put the Jif squirty lemon juice in it and ruined it :growlmad:

I know it's redneck but it makes me smile.


----------



## dachsundmom

Northstar- nothing red about it at all, lol. Can you not get fresh lemons in Scotland? I think I remember you mentioning a scurvey issue there however, lol.


----------



## cebethel

*hijack alert*

Mr Porky is looking mighty cute in your pic Brooke! (checked to make sure I didn't call you broome...lol)


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> *hijack alert*
> 
> Mr Porky is looking mighty cute in your pic Brooke! (checked to make sure I didn't call you broome...lol)

Thank you! Notice his leash, he chews it as he walks, lol. I told DH tonight that I have every intention of getting a female doxie very soon and he told me then I had better go on the pill, lol. I can't tell if he was serious or not. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> *hijack alert*
> 
> Mr Porky is looking mighty cute in your pic Brooke! (checked to make sure I didn't call you broome...lol)
> 
> Thank you! Notice his leash, he chews it as he walks, lol. I told DH tonight that I have every intention of getting a female doxie very soon and he told me then I had better go on the pill, lol. I can't tell if he was serious or not. :growlmad:Click to expand...

What the fudge cake?? Tell him that female doxies aren't destructive.......but they do eat underpants :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Eva- my DH is topping 250lbs these days, a female doxie would choke to death on his boxers, lol. :haha:

I don't think he was totally serious, he just sees us never having decent furniture again, lol. But, that is my fault. Since DD is older, I stupidly thought off-white furniture would be fine. I think the couch made it two weeks, lol.


----------



## cebethel

Roxy only eats the a$$ out of underpants.......apparently she prefers the more "seasoned" area :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, can I just say again how fab your chart looks?


----------



## cebethel

I'm trying not to get too excited (but I am anyways :blush:)

I've never got to 12 dpo before :) I'm definitely hopeful, but I'm also expecting AF to show up.
[-o&lt;BFP[-o&lt;


----------



## Indigo77

I was wondering about 'Broome'.....
Eva...when r u testing? I am dying here....Your temps are so damn high, too...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I was wondering about 'Broome'.....
> Eva...when r u testing? I am dying here....Your temps are so damn high, too...

It really does have me excited! I hope she tests soon. :headspin:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> I was wondering about 'Broome'.....
> Eva...when r u testing? I am dying here....Your temps are so damn high, too...

I got BFN this morning :( I'll test again Thursday or Friday :thumbup: Thats if AF doesn't show up first :gun:

98% of the time I use BnB from my droid, so when I'm typing stuff out I always hit the wrong keys. Damn fat fingers :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!

It dipped a bit today :(


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!
> 
> It dipped a bit today :(Click to expand...

:hugs: Still above coverline though!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!
> 
> It dipped a bit today :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Still above coverline though!Click to expand...

It seems to be a temping pattern for me - up & down. I still feel great though :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!
> 
> It dipped a bit today :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Still above coverline though!Click to expand...
> 
> It seems to be a temping pattern for me - up & down. I still feel great though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Than I am keeping the excitement going! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva- I am anxiously awaiting your temp for today!
> 
> It dipped a bit today :(Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Still above coverline though!Click to expand...

ACK great looking chart, looks very VERY promising!


----------



## Macwooly

Eva keeping FXed that temps stay above cover line and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Eva...your temp is still high....FXed!


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Eva...your temp is still high....FXed!

Yes, and is that a dip at DPO5? ;)


----------



## cebethel

Guess my good feelings were all poop :(

AF came a while ago :cry:

Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Guess my good feelings were all poop :(
> 
> AF came a while ago :cry:
> 
> Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Guess my good feelings were all poop :(
> 
> AF came a while ago :cry:
> 
> Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:

So so sorry Hun,I know it's difficult but give yourself a few days of eating cake and taking it easy,it will happen u just need to keep going ,stay positive Hun ,we are all here behind you ,never ever give up hope ......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

cebethel said:


> Guess my good feelings were all poop :(
> 
> AF came a while ago :cry:
> 
> Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:

Aw, so sorry, yes it will happen for sure :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Thanx ladies :hugs: 

One good thing came out of it........my LP was 12 instead of 11! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Guess my good feelings were all poop :(
> 
> AF came a while ago :cry:
> 
> Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Your good feelings are never fecal matter, they were just displaced. I am so sorry! 

You aren't doing anything wrong at all! Never think that!!!:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Eva as the others have said you're doing nothing wrong :hugs: But good news on your LP :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry Eva :hugs: it's crap when our bodies play tricks on us, but good news that your cycle has improved.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:

For Eva and Indigo...awful afternoon!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Eva, so sorry hun... You're definitely not doing anything wrong! It will happen soon!


----------



## Indigo77

Eva....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hate that stupid hag! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Thanx ladies :hugs:
> 
> One good thing came out of it........my LP was 12 instead of 11! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Love the PMA....

HATE AF..... :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad: My dog can't be quiet for just five minutes!


----------



## cebethel

Uh oh, what is Porky up to?


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Uh oh, what is Porky up to?

He's just being his normal self, lol. I really think he needs another little dog around.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, what is Porky up to?
> 
> He's just being his normal self, lol. I really think he needs another little dog around.Click to expand...

Does he play with your other dog?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, what is Porky up to?
> 
> He's just being his normal self, lol. I really think he needs another little dog around.Click to expand...
> 
> Does he play with your other dog?Click to expand...

With? Not really. He runs the show and he dominates more than anything else. I think it is me really, he knows he can get away with it. My DH is much firmer with him than I am.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:



> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Uh oh, what is Porky up to?
> 
> He's just being his normal self, lol. I really think he needs another little dog around.Click to expand...
> 
> Does he play with your other dog?Click to expand...
> 
> With? Not really. He runs the show and he dominates more than anything else. I think it is me really, he knows he can get away with it. My DH is much firmer with him than I am.Click to expand...

Ohhhh, Roxy listens to me because I'm firmer with her than DH. DH caves all the time with her.

In the immortal words of Cesar Milan "BE the pack leader!" :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Porky is the pack leader; I think I need boot camp Eva!


----------



## crystal443

cebethel said:


> Guess my good feelings were all poop :(
> 
> AF came a while ago :cry:
> 
> Really beginning to think that it isn't going to happen. What am I doing wrong? :shrug:

Not doing anything wrong:hugs: It will happen:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Thanx ladies :hugs:
> 
> One good thing came out of it........my LP was 12 instead of 11! :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Love the PMA....
> 
> HATE AF..... :grr:Click to expand...

I second that Indigo!!:thumbup:

Eva :hugs: I know how you feel, if it's any consolation I was feeling like it was never going to happen on Monday, but it's passed, I'm okay now. Cut yourself some slack we're all allowed to have a bad day just don't stay there too long, please don't lose heart :flower:xXx


----------



## Shelley71

:hugs: to Eva and Indigo...what a crappy couple days. 


Our new A/C unit was installed yesterday and we FINALLY have a cold house again! We had no unit night before last, so we had to stay in a hotel and the new one was finally finished at 6pm last night. It's amazing. So, all of THAT has been great.

TTC on the other hand - not so much. Because of the A/C issues, I did stop temping. There was just no way to get a correct temp when the inside of our house was well above 80 degrees for days on end. 

I've continued using the CBFM, and as of CD20, today - I'm still on high. I've used all but two CB digi OPKs and they were all negative. Didn't use one today though. 

Last night, however, I was sitting here and started getting these pulling/throbbing feelings on my left side (ovary area). I wondered if that could be ovulation, but there is really NO way for me to tell. We did finally BD at the hotel, so if it was O, then we DTD the day before. I just have no way to know, unfortunately. 

On the bright side, even though I still don't know if I'm Oing, I'm not devastated like I was last time. I know that circumstances were out of my control, and because of that it doesn't mean that I didn't O. I'm also not letting the CBFM upset me. It's only the second cycle using it, and I know it can take a bit to get to know me. 

SO - I'm just waiting to see when AF shows and I'm going to go update FF and note those twinges from last night. Maybe when she shows, I can guess at a LP length?

Sorry for the book length post!!


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley71 said:


> :hugs: to Eva and Indigo...what a crappy couple days.
> 
> 
> Our new A/C unit was installed yesterday and we FINALLY have a cold house again! We had no unit night before last, so we had to stay in a hotel and the new one was finally finished at 6pm last night. It's amazing. So, all of THAT has been great.
> 
> TTC on the other hand - not so much. Because of the A/C issues, I did stop temping. There was just no way to get a correct temp when the inside of our house was well above 80 degrees for days on end.
> 
> I've continued using the CBFM, and as of CD20, today - I'm still on high. I've used all but two CB digi OPKs and they were all negative. Didn't use one today though.
> 
> Last night, however, I was sitting here and started getting these pulling/throbbing feelings on my left side (ovary area). I wondered if that could be ovulation, but there is really NO way for me to tell. We did finally BD at the hotel, so if it was O, then we DTD the day before. I just have no way to know, unfortunately.
> 
> On the bright side, even though I still don't know if I'm Oing, I'm not devastated like I was last time. I know that circumstances were out of my control, and because of that it doesn't mean that I didn't O. I'm also not letting the CBFM upset me. It's only the second cycle using it, and I know it can take a bit to get to know me.
> 
> SO - I'm just waiting to see when AF shows and I'm going to go update FF and note those twinges from last night. Maybe when she shows, I can guess at a LP length?
> 
> Sorry for the book length post!!

Glad your A/C is fixed :happydance: 

I can understand you not temping when your house is as hot as an oven :hugs:

Sorry your CBFM is still giving you highs but I do wonder sometimes if it missed our surges and peaks as it wants FMU and sometimes LH doesn't show till later in the day :shrug:

Glad you feel calmer about whether or not you have ovulated because so much has been out of your control with regards to monitoring and BDing :thumbup:

But I am keeping FXed for you to get your BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks Shelley.....

Isn't there a heat wave there?....good that u went to a hotel....

Next cycle, maybe u should consider IC OPKs for evening testing....so u don't miss your surge?

Great PMA! :winkwink:

And FXed! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Shelley71

Yeah, the heat here has been unbearable. Add to that a messed up AC unit, and it was disaster for temping. LOL

I've decided to temp in the morning and enter it just to see what FF does. FF has AF arriving this Saturday now, on CD23 and that just can't be right. 60 day cycle, to 31, then to 23? No way. :saywhat:

I also just did an OPK and it was negative. If for some reason I did O last night, wouldn't the OPK read positive today or no? I'm just trying to get some clarity on wondering what I felt last night. I'd rather be able to discount it than wonder.


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> If for some reason I did O last night, wouldn't the OPK read positive today or no? I'm just trying to get some clarity on wondering what I felt last night. I'd rather be able to discount it than wonder.

No, the OPK would not necessarily read positive if you Oed last night....It detects the LH surge, not ovulation...One can get the surge, and not ovulate for a few days....


----------



## Shelley71

Oh, DUH. I know this. My brain is so jumbled with everything going on. Between the AC, staying up till all hours watching the BB feeds, and the heat....I'm fried. LOL

Well, hell....maybe I did O. Wouldn't that just be kick ass? :haha: Alas, I'm a realist and I know this cycle is shot. :shrug: That's okay - I have a much better handle on this TTC stuff this go 'round and my head is not getting all out of sorts with not so perfect results. Guess, we'll wait and see!


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> Oh, DUH. I know this. My brain is so jumbled with everything going on. Between the AC, staying up till all hours watching the BB feeds, and the heat....I'm fried. LOL
> 
> Well, hell....maybe I did O. Wouldn't that just be kick ass? :haha: Alas, I'm a realist and I know this cycle is shot. :shrug: That's okay - I have a much better handle on this TTC stuff this go 'round and my head is not getting all out of sorts with not so perfect results. Guess, we'll wait and see!

Why is this cycle shot? Didn't you say you DTD the night before you thought you might have OVd?


----------



## Shelley71

Dach - we BDd on Monday night at the hotel, and then last night I felt some pulling/throbbing down low on the left side. Other than those "feelings," I have no other evidence that I could have O'd last night. CBFMs are all highs, and all OPKs have been negative. I did NOT do an OPK yesterday, however. So, I guess anything is possible but we only BDd twice this cycle that were successful and tried two other times with no results. :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Shelley if you did it night before the potential O then you are now in! I know this from my dummy spit earlier today about OH not DTD on O day - turns out others have got pg who didn't do it on O day either.


----------



## cebethel

**Pitiful Moaning Alert**

This is nothing major, but I have to vent before I throw tortoise poo at some insuspecting person.

Wireless internet sucks a$$!! It has been S L O W E R than crap lately.How am I supposed to do stuff on my website when the interwebz is jacking up?? Ahhh bugger it :wacko:

**End of pitiful moaning session**


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> **Pitiful Moaning Alert**
> 
> This is nothing major, but I have to vent before I throw tortoise poo at some insuspecting person.
> 
> Wireless internet sucks a$$!! It has been S L O W E R than crap lately.How am I supposed to do stuff on my website when the interwebz is jacking up?? Ahhh bugger it :wacko:
> 
> **End of pitiful moaning session**

It's the SOB Arizona heat! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> **Pitiful Moaning Alert**
> 
> This is nothing major, but I have to vent before I throw tortoise poo at some insuspecting person.
> 
> Wireless internet sucks a$$!! It has been S L O W E R than crap lately.How am I supposed to do stuff on my website when the interwebz is jacking up?? Ahhh bugger it :wacko:
> 
> **End of pitiful moaning session**
> 
> It's the SOB Arizona heat! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Its a mother f**ker! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> **Pitiful Moaning Alert**
> 
> This is nothing major, but I have to vent before I throw tortoise poo at some insuspecting person.
> 
> Wireless internet sucks a$$!! It has been S L O W E R than crap lately.How am I supposed to do stuff on my website when the interwebz is jacking up?? Ahhh bugger it :wacko:
> 
> **End of pitiful moaning session**
> 
> It's the SOB Arizona heat! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Its a mother f**ker! :rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

It really is! :haha: But, you have the dry heat thing going; I've got fu**ing humidity bs!


----------



## cebethel

According to my outdoor thermometer is is 107° with 13% humidity :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> According to my outdoor thermometer is is 107° with 13% humidity :wacko:

Oh, that effing sucks! Your power bills must be a fortune in the summer.


----------



## dachsundmom

And Porkchop had decided not to piss on my couch and just emptied his little doxie bladder on the loveseat instead. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> According to my outdoor thermometer is is 107° with 13% humidity :wacko:
> 
> Oh, that effing sucks! Your power bills must be a fortune in the summer.Click to expand...

If the power bills get any more expensive, I told DH I'm pimping him out to the local retirement village :haha:

PORKCHOP!!! Wrap clingfilm around his belly lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> According to my outdoor thermometer is is 107° with 13% humidity :wacko:
> 
> Oh, that effing sucks! Your power bills must be a fortune in the summer.Click to expand...
> 
> If the power bills get any more expensive, I told DH I'm pimping him out to the local retirement village :haha:
> 
> PORKCHOP!!! Wrap clingfilm around his belly lolClick to expand...

If he's not more careful I am going to wrap Mr. Porky around a telephone pole, lol. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> According to my outdoor thermometer is is 107° with 13% humidity :wacko:
> 
> Oh, that effing sucks! Your power bills must be a fortune in the summer.Click to expand...
> 
> If the power bills get any more expensive, I told DH I'm pimping him out to the local retirement village :haha:
> 
> PORKCHOP!!! Wrap clingfilm around his belly lolClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Akk, DH told me I need to use one of those motorized carts when we go get groceries :wacko:

My ankle is still all swollen & bruised, but I dunno if I want to look like a lazy a$$ :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Akk, DH told me I need to use one of those motorized carts when we go get groceries :wacko:
> 
> My ankle is still all swollen & bruised, but I dunno if I want to look like a lazy a$$ :shrug:

I think you would look bada*s! :thumbup:

Will your husband for the shopping for you? Mine is actually better at it than I am, lol.


----------



## cebethel

DH hates shopping :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> DH hates shopping :wacko:

I have been known to do my grocery shopping at the gas station, lol.


----------



## cebethel

So, me, being stubborn refused to use the motorised cart.......now my ankle hurts worse....lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> So, me, being stubborn refused to use the motorised cart.......now my ankle hurts worse....lol

Did you at least ride in the regular cart? Lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> So, me, being stubborn refused to use the motorised cart.......now my ankle hurts worse....lol
> 
> Did you at least ride in the regular cart? LolClick to expand...

What? Get my huge behind over the edge of the cart & into the basket? :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> **Pitiful Moaning Alert**
> 
> This is nothing major, but I have to vent before I throw tortoise poo at some insuspecting person.
> 
> Wireless internet sucks a$$!! It has been S L O W E R than crap lately.How am I supposed to do stuff on my website when the interwebz is jacking up?? Ahhh bugger it :wacko:
> 
> **End of pitiful moaning session**
> 
> It's the SOB Arizona heat! :growlmad:Click to expand...

So what's the causes of it being crap over here? British rain? :laugh2:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> So, me, being stubborn refused to use the motorised cart.......now my ankle hurts worse....lol
> 
> Did you at least ride in the regular cart? LolClick to expand...
> 
> What? Get my huge behind over the edge of the cart & into the basket? :haha:Click to expand...

Well UK trolleys look smaller when I see US ones on TV and I can cram my fat butt into the UK ones :) Admittedly I'm normally p**sed as a newt :rofl:

Hope the ankle gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh for the good old days when we'd come home at 3AM in a wheely bin/shopping trolley waving or even WEARING a traffic cone.

I miss those, simpler times.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Oh for the good old days when we'd come home at 3AM in a wheely bin/shopping trolley waving or even WEARING a traffic cone.
> 
> I miss those, simpler times.

Occasionally I go back to those simpler times :laugh2: But it takes me longer to recover now :sleep:


----------



## NorthStar

I don't have anyone to carouse with nowadays all my friends have kids :cry:

But I'm starting to make some new friends now, so FX if I don't get my BFP I'll have a good night out very soon....


----------



## Macwooly

I behave that badly with DH :) I trust him to look after me when I'm not in control :)


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> I behave that badly with DH :) I trust him to look after me when I'm not in control :)

It's a measure of a man if he'll wheel you home in a shopping trolley whilst you sing Steps songs at the top of you voice whilst eating chips, without judging.:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Then my DH must be a saint, bc he has held my hair back as I hang over the toilet on many occasions, lol.


----------



## Jax41

Now this is a true show of love.....me and DH were on holiday in the South of France and I trod in the biggest bit of dog poo EVER with my new Nike tennis trainers on (they have that really teeny tread on the bottom), DH found a little stick and picked all the poo out - ahhhh :flower:. Next night, I got completely trollied and gave them a pizza topping, he didn't offer to clean them again just slung them in the bin :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Now this is a true show of love.....me and DH were on holiday in the South of France and I trod in the biggest bit of dog poo EVER with my new Nike tennis trainers on (they have that really teeny tread on the bottom), DH found a little stick and picked all the poo out - ahhhh :flower:. Next night, I got completely trollied and gave them a pizza topping, he didn't offer to clean them again just slung them in the bin :haha:

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Now this is a true show of love.....me and DH were on holiday in the South of France and I trod in the biggest bit of dog poo EVER with my new Nike tennis trainers on (they have that really teeny tread on the bottom), DH found a little stick and picked all the poo out - ahhhh :flower:. Next night, I got completely trollied and gave them a pizza topping, he didn't offer to clean them again just slung them in the bin :haha:

Now that is true love :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh goody! Porkchop is trying to fu*k the cat again! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh goody! Porkchop is trying to fu*k the cat again! :growlmad:

Whats the cat doin?


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh goody! Porkchop is trying to fu*k the cat again! :growlmad:
> 
> Whats the cat doin?Click to expand...

Sitting on top of the TV trying to figure out when it's safe to bolt for it, lol. Porky currently has a chew toy, so it should be clear soon. I saw the cutest black and tan doxie today and I want one!


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh goody! Porkchop is trying to fu*k the cat again! :growlmad:
> 
> Whats the cat doin?Click to expand...
> 
> Sitting on top of the TV trying to figure out when it's safe to bolt for it, lol. Porky currently has a chew toy, so it should be clear soon. I saw the cutest black and tan doxie today and I want one!Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it awful that I am sitting on my couch on a Friday night, surfing BnB, listening to really raunchy rap music, and looking for a doxie? Lol. :blush:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Is it awful that I am sitting on my couch on a Friday night, surfing BnB, listening to really raunchy rap music, and looking for a doxie? Lol. :blush:

Yes! :haha: Not really. I'm laying onmy bed, surfing bnb & youtube,watching world dumbest on tv while DS watches spongebob in the living room, waiting for DH to come home so we can go get subway :thumbup:

Ok, so my life is somewhat boring lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is it awful that I am sitting on my couch on a Friday night, surfing BnB, listening to really raunchy rap music, and looking for a doxie? Lol. :blush:
> 
> Yes! :haha: Not really. I'm laying onmy bed, surfing bnb & youtube,watching world dumbest on tv while DS watches spongebob in the living room, waiting for DH to come home so we can go get subway :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so my life is somewhat boring lolClick to expand...

Babe, your life is just like mine, lol. :thumbup:

Minus the Farmville. :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is it awful that I am sitting on my couch on a Friday night, surfing BnB, listening to really raunchy rap music, and looking for a doxie? Lol. :blush:
> 
> Yes! :haha: Not really. I'm laying onmy bed, surfing bnb & youtube,watching world dumbest on tv while DS watches spongebob in the living room, waiting for DH to come home so we can go get subway :thumbup:
> 
> Ok, so my life is somewhat boring lolClick to expand...
> 
> Babe, your life is just like mine, lol. :thumbup:
> 
> Minus the Farmville. :haha:Click to expand...

Now, about that doxie you saw. You really gonna get another one? If you do, can I move in too? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you can move in! And now that Indigo and I are sharing custody of Wooly, there will always be made-from-scratch meals in the house too, lol.

The problem I am having on the doxie search is that I want a standard and most of what I find are minis. Porky is really a tweenie at 11.7 lbs, but I want one like Roxy.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Of course you can move in! And now that Indigo and I are sharing custody of Wooly, there will always be made-from-scratch meals in the house too, lol.
> 
> The problem I am having on the doxie search is that I want a standard and most of what I find are minis. Porky is really a tweenie at 11.7 lbs, but I want one like Roxy.

Funny thing is, I was told Roxy was a mini.........but at 20 pounds of pure buff chicken thighs, theres nothing mini about her, including her anus breath :sick:


----------



## cebethel

Made from scratch meals?? What? You mean food doesn't always come out of a box??? :huh:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Made from scratch meals?? What? You mean food doesn't always come out of a box??? :huh:

At my house food comes out of a drive-thru window, lol. There is nothing mini about Roxy, lol. I just don't think a true mini would stand a chance with Porky. The new doxie has to be bigger than the as*hole.


----------



## cebethel

What if you get a bigger doxie & he/she is like porkchop?? lol


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> What if you get a bigger doxie & he/she is like porkchop?? lol

Then there's going to be a Korean on your doorstep! :haha:


----------



## Natsby

HI guys,
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing, I see the dogs are OK, glad to hear it. And the owners?? I have been up and down, trying not to obsess and enjoy the summer works pretty well most of the time, but then I wake up in the night feeling like a black bear is sitting on my chest and I feel so depressed I want to disappear into the ground. It feels so hopeless. I don´t know if not coming on here stops me from thinking about it or not, although I am getting more reading done and at least then i´m not thinking about getting pregnant.
But this week I should get the results of OH SA so fingers crossed that clarifies things one way or the other. I´m going to have a scout about this forum now and see what news you all have. Huge hugs all round.


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby, glad you're lurking we've missed you!:hugs:

Hope the SA collection went ok, feel free to share any filthy anecdotes about it :winkwink: or not.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> HI guys,
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing, I see the dogs are OK, glad to hear it. And the owners?? I have been up and down, trying not to obsess and enjoy the summer works pretty well most of the time, but then I wake up in the night feeling like a black bear is sitting on my chest and I feel so depressed I want to disappear into the ground. It feels so hopeless. I don´t know if not coming on here stops me from thinking about it or not, although I am getting more reading done and at least then i´m not thinking about getting pregnant.
> But this week I should get the results of OH SA so fingers crossed that clarifies things one way or the other. I´m going to have a scout about this forum now and see what news you all have. Huge hugs all round.

:hugs::hi: I am glad to see that you have gotten your mind off of it a little bit, but I am so sorry that you are down. FXd that the SA comes back with some answers for you.

It's not hopeless; it just feels like that now. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> HI guys,
> Just checking in to see how everyone is doing, I see the dogs are OK, glad to hear it. And the owners?? I have been up and down, trying not to obsess and enjoy the summer works pretty well most of the time, but then I wake up in the night feeling like a black bear is sitting on my chest and I feel so depressed I want to disappear into the ground. It feels so hopeless. I don´t know if not coming on here stops me from thinking about it or not, although I am getting more reading done and at least then i´m not thinking about getting pregnant.
> But this week I should get the results of OH SA so fingers crossed that clarifies things one way or the other. I´m going to have a scout about this forum now and see what news you all have. Huge hugs all round.

Hi glad to see you here :hi: But so sorry to hear you are feeling so down :hugs: Hoping SA's results help clarify the situation :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

NorthStar said:


> Natsby, glad you're lurking we've missed you!:hugs:
> 
> Hope the SA collection went ok, feel free to share any filthy anecdotes about it :winkwink: or not.

Thanks Northstar. How are you doing?

In the end we drove to the hospital and he went into the men´s loos to "collect" sadly the woman cleaning the toliets was just coming out as he went in and she was rather an aggressive looking lady, so it took him a while as he kept worrying about her coming back in and said her face was the last he saw and it was distracting him. But he managed and we dropped it off so at least that is over. For now, turns out my GP had fertility issues and adopted in the end, so at least she understands where I am coming from, so when I said he only has to do it once she corrected me and said her DH had about 6 in the end. Poor OH I´m not sure I could convince him to do it again, lets just hope this time he got it nailed!


----------



## cebethel

Natsby!!! :hugs::hugs: I hope that with the SA results you get some answers that may help ease your mind :flower:

We miss you around here! :hug:


----------



## NorthStar

Natsby said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Natsby, glad you're lurking we've missed you!:hugs:
> 
> Hope the SA collection went ok, feel free to share any filthy anecdotes about it :winkwink: or not.
> 
> Thanks Northstar. How are you doing?
> 
> In the end we drove to the hospital and he went into the men´s loos to "collect" sadly the woman cleaning the toliets was just coming out as he went in and she was rather an aggressive looking lady, so it took him a while as he kept worrying about her coming back in and said her face was the last he saw and it was distracting him. But he managed and we dropped it off so at least that is over. For now, turns out my GP had fertility issues and adopted in the end, so at least she understands where I am coming from, so when I said he only has to do it once she corrected me and said her DH had about 6 in the end. Poor OH I´m not sure I could convince him to do it again, lets just hope this time he got it nailed!Click to expand...

I'm good love, not much to report, going to stop fecking around with my cycle (if you get a chance to read my EPO thread) and have to probably concede this month due to OH won't be home until after I O.

Either that or a major roadtrip booty call beckons, and I'm not sure I can be bothered :wacko:.

Well done on getting your OH to do the SA, I know that must have been a test of your powers of persuasion:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good to see you natsby but sorry you are so down :hug:

Good that you got OH to do the test and fx that all is good and he doesn't need 6 :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Bad day whinge coming up!

Girls here at work discussing kids TV programmes, singing the theme tunes etc, I've glazed over at this point and got my head down working 'oh but of course you've never had to put up with all of that have you Jax?' Yea, alright don't rub it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

Natsby - lovely to hear from you again big :hugs: and :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Bad day whinge coming up!
> 
> Girls here at work discussing kids TV programmes, singing the theme tunes etc, I've glazed over at this point and got my head down working 'oh but of course you've never had to put up with all of that have you Jax?' Yea, alright don't rub it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Natsby - lovely to hear from you again big :hugs: and :kiss:

Aw Jax, don't let those stupid biatches get you down, I've heard the same kind of sh*t before myself and it's a measure of the stupidness of the person saying it.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Bad day whinge coming up!
> 
> Girls here at work discussing kids TV programmes, singing the theme tunes etc, I've glazed over at this point and got my head down working 'oh but of course you've never had to put up with all of that have you Jax?' Yea, alright don't rub it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Natsby - lovely to hear from you again big :hugs: and :kiss:

I second that Natsby...glad to see you!

Jax.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Thanks guys
I am lurking, checking in every other day or so but trying to be cool and not think about it as much. I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow and she is really sure she can get thinks moving, which has cheered me up no end. She is also a Dr in our local hospital so I guess this way I have both methodology's covered. 
Sorry to hear you had a bad day Jax, I work with kids and often get parents saying things like that, or that I don´t know what it is like to have them full time, but I think well true but you complain about dealing with one and I´ve got twenty! I think that trumps on experience with kids and their stuff. At least when we are mum´s we won´t be tactless with other people, we will know better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> Thanks guys
> I am lurking, checking in every other day or so but trying to be cool and not think about it as much. I have an acupuncture appointment tomorrow and she is really sure she can get thinks moving, which has cheered me up no end. She is also a Dr in our local hospital so I guess this way I have both methodology's covered.
> Sorry to hear you had a bad day Jax, I work with kids and often get parents saying things like that, or that I don´t know what it is like to have them full time, but I think well true but you complain about dealing with one and I´ve got twenty! I think that trumps on experience with kids and their stuff. At least when we are mum´s we won´t be tactless with other people, we will know better.

Actually, my DD spends more time with her teachers throughout the school year than she does with me...I think you guys know exactly what you are doing! :hugs:

Glad you found some PMA! :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Bad day whinge coming up!
> 
> Girls here at work discussing kids TV programmes, singing the theme tunes etc, I've glazed over at this point and got my head down working 'oh but of course you've never had to put up with all of that have you Jax?' Yea, alright don't rub it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Natsby - lovely to hear from you again big :hugs: and :kiss:

Jax :hugs: Some people are so f***ing insensitive :nope: I'll come and slap them if you want :D


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Bad day whinge coming up!
> 
> Girls here at work discussing kids TV programmes, singing the theme tunes etc, I've glazed over at this point and got my head down working 'oh but of course you've never had to put up with all of that have you Jax?' Yea, alright don't rub it in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Natsby - lovely to hear from you again big :hugs: and :kiss:
> 
> Jax :hugs: Some people are so f***ing insensitive :nope: I'll come and slap them if you want :DClick to expand...

My money is on Wooly! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, could DH and I just ONE time get through the evening news without wanting to kill each other? Lol:growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG, could DH and I just ONE time get through the evening news without wanting to kill each other? Lol:growlmad:

Oh, do tell!!


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> OMFG, could DH and I just ONE time get through the evening news without wanting to kill each other? Lol:growlmad:
> 
> Oh, do tell!!Click to expand...

It's nothing out of the ordinary, DH and I do not agree politically on anything, so every story that comes on the news is up for debate...lol.


----------



## cebethel

Same here! 

Of course, DH's views are wrong....lol


----------



## Indigo77

Was it about the Obama-Boehner plan?


----------



## Indigo77

Or the Obama-Boner plan? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Please view 5th post.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/660675-please-participate-poll-2.html

:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Was it about the Obama-Boehner plan?

I campaigned in his district, the OH-8, to try and get him defeated, but I knew going in it was a long shot.

No, it was about the famine in Somalia...seriously, starving kids=bad, right?


----------



## Indigo77

What could he POSSIBLY have to say to that?

Or maybe I DON'T want to know?

He's purty....'nuf said....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What could he POSSIBLY have to say to that?
> 
> Or maybe I DON'T want to know?
> 
> He's purty....'nuf said....

I responded to your poll and no you don't. :growlmad:

It didn't go south until I mentioned that I was sending aid...then I got the speech. So, I also sent money to Organizing for America in his name, lol. He'll get his registration e-mail shortly.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm sure some crap will end up in my inbox in retaliation, lol. He threatens me with one particular PAC, which I will not name here, but let's just say he might do it after this, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

PAC?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> PAC?

Sorry, Political Action Committee...He got his welcome email and is now sending me his Michelle Obama=wookie pics, lol. I just keep saying 'I can see Russia from my house' lol. If you saw the Saturday Night Live Palin skit, lol,


----------



## dachsundmom

I fell asleep on the couch and forgot to lock up He Who Shall Not Be Named; effer ate DD's comforter off of her bed. :growlmad:

Stuffing everywhere. :growlmad:

Pissed off kid when she gets home, lol. :growlmad:

Guess I have to go to the mall.


----------



## Macwooly

Opps :( I suspect Porkchop could be in a muzzle soon :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I really think he hates me, lol


----------



## Macwooly

So a trainer didn't work for him have you thought of an exorcism for him? :laugh2:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I fell asleep on the couch and forgot to lock up He Who Shall Not Be Named; effer ate DD's comforter off of her bed. :growlmad:
> 
> Stuffing everywhere. :growlmad:
> 
> Pissed off kid when she gets home, lol. :growlmad:
> 
> Guess I have to go to the mall.

 :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH was trying to be nice and did a load of laundry; he put a pack of gum through the dryer.

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Indigo77

Awwww....at least he tried.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll give him that, he did try. And now he can try to scrape gum off of the inside of the dryer, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Mine likes to leave Kleenex and chapstick in his pockets....:grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

It drives me nuts! We have a washer and dryer that require no thought; it's all digital and the guy just needs to press the power button and pick a cycle. No big deal.

But he cannot clean out his pockets for anything, lol. I am going to have Wooly sew all of his pockets closed!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> It drives me nuts! We have a washer and dryer that require no thought; it's all digital and the guy just needs to press the power button and pick a cycle. No big deal.
> 
> But he cannot clean out his pockets for anything, lol. I am going to have Wooly sew all of his pockets closed!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:..

Better yet....use a stapler...:growlmad:


----------



## readyformore

Ok, this happened yesterday and I meant to share it, but I got distracted.

My 2 year old daughter is potty training. On the way home from Target yesterday, she accidentally peed in her car seat. We pull up at home and I wrangle the pee soaked seat out of the car. 
I bring it in to the house to throw in the laundry and notice that my dog has puked. He managed to gak up a combination of small dead animal and food. This landed on my carpet, a mere 6 inches from the tile.
While cleaning up dog gak, my son overflowed the toilet.
I finished cleaning up nasty doggy puke and cleaned up gross toilet water all over my floor. 
While cleaning the floor, my daughter decided to poop.

So, in a span of 30 minutes, I cleaned a pee soaked car seat, dead animal/food combo on my carpet, toilet water on the bathroom floor, and a poopy diaper.

The day wasn't really all that horrible, but it was the grossest 30 minutes of my life!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

^^ wss


----------



## dachsundmom

I have never potty trained a kid and I am terrified to do it, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Forget what I said about getting a puppy....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I have never potty trained a kid and I am terrified to do it, lol.

Did your DD potty train herself?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have never potty trained a kid and I am terrified to do it, lol.
> 
> Did your DD potty train herself?Click to expand...

Yep; her pediatrician told me that kids will do it themselves when they are ready and not to push the issue. Having never been around another child, it made sense to me, being a closet Freudian and all, lol.

DD did it at 3.


----------



## readyformore

My dd wants to be trained. She loves to go pee in the potty and wear panties. 

It was the "Mommy, my pee-pee just came out" comment as we are driving that I didn't care for too much.


----------



## cebethel

readyformore said:


> Ok, this happened yesterday and I meant to share it, but I got distracted.
> 
> My 2 year old daughter is potty training. On the way home from Target yesterday, she accidentally peed in her car seat. We pull up at home and I wrangle the pee soaked seat out of the car.
> I bring it in to the house to throw in the laundry and notice that my dog has puked. He managed to gak up a combination of small dead animal and food. This landed on my carpet, a mere 6 inches from the tile.
> While cleaning up dog gak, my son overflowed the toilet.
> I finished cleaning up nasty doggy puke and cleaned up gross toilet water all over my floor.
> While cleaning the floor, my daughter decided to poop.
> 
> So, in a span of 30 minutes, I cleaned a pee soaked car seat, dead animal/food combo on my carpet, toilet water on the bathroom floor, and a poopy diaper.
> 
> The day wasn't really all that horrible, but it was the grossest 30 minutes of my life!!

I apologize for laughing out loud at your "gross" day............but that's some funny shit!! *no pun intended* :haha:


----------



## Angelicdragon

Cebethel wow your family life sounds much like mine, from one disaster site to another.
Ok my rant is TTC and age.
I want to know my fertility chances but I'm not even sure I could get my Dr to order the test coz she won't even do the FHS, LH and E2 for me anymore .. last time was 3 yrs ago (?) and it was 6. was 5 six mths before that.
I get the feeling I must be getting closer to menopause though coz I now have dry eye syndrome to add to the night sweats, absent mindness and facial hair (yuck!!) talk about body image getting more embarrasing as you get older I even have the spare tyre around my tummy happening. 
I did dream a few nights ago that I was told my hormone levels were now at such a low level that I would never have another baby. I got soooooo angry that my choice had been taken away and my one last baby would never be. I do get the feeling though the dream was correct and this last m/c (June 30 @ 8w3d) was the last time I would ever see 2 lines on a HPT. I would love to be proven wrong but I don't think so.
Also add in sleep issues, depression (even though I am already on zoloft) mood swings, headaches, sore joints .. no wonder menopause was the signal for women of old age coz your body does seem to literally fall apart.
So yes the last few days have been bad as I observe yet another BFN.
Add to al that my best friend/neighbour is moving to the other end of the state (3 hours drive away), my daughter who is 13 wks pg is moving to the Mainland which is a 3 hr drive, overnight on the ferry, 4 hr drive north!! Not exactly able to go and drop in for coffee. At the moment she is only 45 minutes away. Her 1st child Alex is nearly 3. He may be ADHD too.
We were in a car accidnet on July 17th and hoping my car comes back from the repairs ok.
So life can only get better.. right??


----------



## Butterfly67

Angelicdragon said:


> Cebethel wow your family life sounds much like mine, from one disaster site to another.
> Ok my rant is TTC and age.
> I want to know my fertility chances but I'm not even sure I could get my Dr to order the test coz she won't even do the FHS, LH and E2 for me anymore .. last time was 3 yrs ago (?) and it was 6. was 5 six mths before that.
> I get the feeling I must be getting closer to menopause though coz I now have dry eye syndrome to add to the night sweats, absent mindness and facial hair (yuck!!) talk about body image getting more embarrasing as you get older I even have the spare tyre around my tummy happening.
> I did dream a few nights ago that I was told my hormone levels were now at such a low level that I would never have another baby. I got soooooo angry that my choice had been taken away and my one last baby would never be. I do get the feeling though the dream was correct and this last m/c (June 30 @ 8w3d) was the last time I would ever see 2 lines on a HPT. I would love to be proven wrong but I don't think so.
> Also add in sleep issues, depression (even though I am already on zoloft) mood swings, headaches, sore joints .. no wonder menopause was the signal for women of old age coz your body does seem to literally fall apart.
> So yes the last few days have been bad as I observe yet another BFN.
> Add to al that my best friend/neighbour is moving to the other end of the state (3 hours drive away), my daughter who is 13 wks pg is moving to the Mainland which is a 3 hr drive, overnight on the ferry, 4 hr drive north!! Not exactly able to go and drop in for coffee. At the moment she is only 45 minutes away. Her 1st child Alex is nearly 3. He may be ADHD too.
> We were in a car accidnet on July 17th and hoping my car comes back from the repairs ok.
> So life can only get better.. right??

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Also had a pretty bad day yesterday :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

AD and Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How can I help ladies?


----------



## Desperado167

Awk judy and butterfly,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> AD and Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How can I help ladies?

You ladies help just be being there :hugs: (at some early hours too!). Just can't figure how I got to this point in my life and am still alone lol :cry: - am just trying to figure if this is a cyclic depression type thing as I felt Ok the last 2 weeks of last cycle but think I felt crap before that.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> AD and Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How can I help ladies?
> 
> You ladies help just be being there :hugs: (at some early hours too!). Just can't figure how I got to this point in my life and am still alone lol :cry: - am just trying to figure if this is a cyclic depression type thing as I felt Ok the last 2 weeks of last cycle but think I felt crap before that.Click to expand...

Butterfly,you are never alone,I am always here,please don't be sad ,it makes me sad too,we all feel like this at sometime ,this ttc is so stressful and disheartening ,you are going to get your lo ,never give up hope,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> AD and Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How can I help ladies?
> 
> You ladies help just be being there :hugs: (at some early hours too!). Just can't figure how I got to this point in my life and am still alone lol :cry: - am just trying to figure if this is a cyclic depression type thing as I felt Ok the last 2 weeks of last cycle but think I felt crap before that.Click to expand...

Do you take anything for it?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> AD and Butterfly...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How can I help ladies?
> 
> You ladies help just be being there :hugs: (at some early hours too!). Just can't figure how I got to this point in my life and am still alone lol :cry: - am just trying to figure if this is a cyclic depression type thing as I felt Ok the last 2 weeks of last cycle but think I felt crap before that.Click to expand...
> 
> Do you take anything for it?:hugs:Click to expand...

Have only taken anti-depressants at one time and that was when my life was OK and there was no reason to be depressed - now I know I have reasons so I think it is up to me to fix those instead of going on tablets - do you know what I mean?!


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally get what you mean; I also believe that if you need meds to help get you started, there is nothing wrong with that too.

I'm not so sure it has to be all or nothing, but anything you need...you just ask!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly & Angel....:hug:


----------



## Natsby

Argh, feels like the whole world is getting pregnant except me. Two sets of friends one in Lima and one in France, both of whom have had problems with fertility are now pregnant. Of course I´m delighted for them and it should give me hope but I just it isn´t feel cross that it isn´t my good news or my turn. 
On top of all these feeling I now have to feel bad that I can´t just be happy for them without feeling resentful. as I said before argh!


----------



## Indigo77

:hug: for Nat, too....


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> Argh, feels like the whole world is getting pregnant except me. Two sets of friends one in Lima and one in France, both of whom have had problems with fertility are now pregnant. Of course I´m delighted for them and it should give me hope but I just it isn´t feel cross that it isn´t my good news or my turn.
> On top of all these feeling I now have to feel bad that I can´t just be happy for them without feeling resentful. as I said before argh!

Nat :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Nats :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Elodie

Natsby, I know what you mean - I have a few friends and colleagues who are pregnant and I just feel JEALOUS; I felt this way even before we were TTC.
One girl who I don't even know very well - I couldn't even bring myself to LOOK at her let alone talk to her. Then I find myself looking at younger/older women who are pregnant, or obese women who are pregnant, and getting annoyed as to why it's not me! It makes no sense and it's not really very nice, but that's how I feel so I'm being honest about it.
Oh well, it will be us soon!
Elodie
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

The weird thing is when someone on here gets a BFP I´m delighted, I wish I felt that way about the whole world. Last night I met a friends baby, adorable wee man, but he was born the morning I lost my last pregnancy. I remember meeting his dad in the hospital grinning from ear to ear and telling me he was a father. So it was nice to play with him but also really brought it home to me that was a year ago. I never imagined a year later I would still be trying.
Still on the up side OH is being fantastic, even talking about stopping smoking during the week if that helps his swimmers. We have been sorting through our problems and all is better than I could have hoped for a month or so ago. So I have to count my blessings, and thanks for all the hugs too!! 
Legs up the wall, bums in the air we might look stupid but we don´t care!!! Baby dust all round.


----------



## NorthStar

Great to hear you sounding positive for the future Nat, brilliant.

Hopefully I don't know anyone else (except my friends on here) likely to get pregnant in the foreseeable future LOL I know exactly what you mean when you jsut get to a certain point and can't listen to it anymore.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I am loving the PMA! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I HATE MOSQUITOS!! Sat outside last night to enjoy the cooler breezes & slight sprinkling of rain.........

Come inside to ITCHINESS! Son of a dirty bandage!! Blasted skeetos :gun:

Still, the constant urge to claw at my skin is keeping my mind off ttc! If I could just stop the itching :hissy:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh I hate them too, I used to get big "bubonic plague" style welts whenever I got bitten, I was so glad to move back to the UK and get away from them!!


----------



## dachsundmom

No critters in the UK?


----------



## Indigo77

My father passed away 4 years ago today....
He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....

Is this still the _bad day thread_?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> My father passed away 4 years ago today....
> He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
> He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....
> 
> Is this still the _bad day thread_?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> My father passed away 4 years ago today....
> He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
> He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....
> 
> Is this still the _bad day thread_?

I am so sorry to hear this :hugs::hugs::hugs:

He's still around if you remember him and think of him though, and some day soon you could be naming a baby after him (what was his name?).


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> No critters in the UK?

We get midgies in Scotland, but they are only tiny, they are a wee pest than a major health hazard the way that mozzies are.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> My father passed away 4 years ago today....
> He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
> He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....
> 
> Is this still the _bad day thread_?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Indigo77 said:


> My father passed away 4 years ago today....
> He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
> He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....
> 
> Is this still the _bad day thread_?

Yes it is, your in the right place, we muck around but the sympathy is still on tap here and it sounds like you deserve it today. I can´t imagine much worse than losing a parent I´m so sorry you had to go through that. Maybe you dad wanted to be a grandfather. but I imagine he was also proud that his kids all had the focus and professionalism to focus on their careers too. You waited whilst doing something else worthwhile, not out all night partying and worrying him sick. It is sad, but you had to live your life at the time and do what was right for you, I´m sure he understood that. Big hugs :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Indigo


----------



## Indigo77

Why did I test today of all days? BFN...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Why did I test today of all days? BFN...

:cry::nope:


----------



## Elodie

Love and hugs everyone
xxx


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> My father passed away 4 years ago today....
> He wanted to be a grandfather so much....
> He never had the chance because all 4 of his children were too busy with their careers....
> 
> Is this still the _bad day thread_?

Ohh Indigo :( :hugs::hugs:

You tested because I pushed.........I'm such an ass :hug:

Nobody listen to me again!!!


----------



## Indigo77

No u didn't.....no worries....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I said as much about it to her as you did....


----------



## cebethel

No more pushing for me, unless its to do with photos....lol


----------



## Desperado167

Aww indigo,so sorry lovely,love u loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo :hugs::hugs:

Dmom & Eva - you can be pushers with me - exercise pushers :) Every day you can tell me to exercise and nag at me until I confirm I have :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Indigo :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dmom & Eva - you can be pushers with me - exercise pushers :) Every day you can tell me to exercise and nag at me until I confirm I have :)

Will u nag at me too please and tell me not to et any crap,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I will Despie :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I made the SW spaghetti and I have to confess...I had four pieces of bacon left in the fridge, so I threw those in the sauce with half a bottle of wine, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

But was it good? The bacon is allowed as long as fat trimmed and wine well DH & I shared a bottle last week and still lost weight :)


----------



## dachsundmom

It was very good! And I figured since I used turkey and not beef, I was still within the calorie limit, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

My ex just called to say he's getting remarried and wants DD for the wedding...fine.

And, I guess I need to take her to be fitted for the dress...fine. I realize the $65 a week he is ordered to pay in child support and doesn't makes it impossible for him to buy the dress, so we will take care of it and ship it to Boston.

Until I explained that the dress his soon to be wife picked will not fit DD's body type and she told me "as long as it fits her effing body, she will wear it." :growlmad:

She can have him...but I don't like her.:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My ex just called to say he's getting remarried and wants DD for the wedding...fine.
> 
> And, I guess I need to take her to be fitted for the dress...fine. I realize the $65 a week he is ordered to pay in child support and doesn't makes it impossible for him to buy the dress, so we will take care of it and ship it to Boston.
> 
> Until I explained that the dress his soon to be wife picked will not fit DD's body type and she told me "as long as it fits her effing body, she will wear it." :growlmad:
> 
> She can have him...but I don't like her.:growlmad:

$65 a week?......:saywhat:......AND he does not pay?....:saywhat:
And YOU are paying for the dress and shipping it.....:saywhat:.....
and SHE is complaining?????????????

:ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::trouble::trouble::trouble:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::trouble::trouble::trouble:

:ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::trouble::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Indigo77

What does your dd think? Are you paying for her flight, as well?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will probably end up paying for the flight as well. :growlmad:

My DD has no idea that her sperm donor is a loser; I have always had birthday and Christmas presents for her; I call him to let he know what he 'got' her.

I have always felt that it was for DD to figure out on her own and if I said anything bad about him, she would only resent me in the end.

No, he doesn't pay. The state lets his keep his license as long as he pays something every month. I have never pushed the issue bc he had two other kids after DD and those boys need the money to eat; we don't. I cannot take the $ from her half-brothers.

DH is very unhappy tonight bc he has basically raised her and he's tired of dealing with the ex...I don't blame him.


----------



## Indigo77

You are way too nice....I hope he appreciates it....

I understand your desire to shield her from his 'loserness', 
but she may be in for a rude awakening some day....

I don't blame your dh, either....
Does she call him _Dad_? 
How long has he been in her life?
Who do you think she will want to walk her down the aisle?


----------



## dachsundmom

She calls him Nate-Dad, lol. But refers to us as her parents when talking to her friends.

He's been with her for 7 years, so long enough.

I think she wants to have them both do it, but my ex knows not to come within 500 yards of my father, so I am thinking he won't show, lol.

Her Christmas trip this year was every bit a disaster, so I think reality is setting in.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think she wants to have them both do it, but my ex knows not to come within 500 yards of my father, so I am thinking he won't show, lol..

 :haha::haha::haha: GOOD!

Oh no, what happened on her xmas trip?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> She calls him Nate-Dad, lol. But refers to us as her parents when talking to her friends.
> 
> He's been with her for 7 years, so long enough.
> 
> I think she wants to have them both do it, but my ex knows not to come within 500 yards of my father, so I am thinking he won't show, lol.
> 
> Her Christmas trip this year was every bit a disaster, so I think reality is setting in.

Im with your dad on this :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

The ex hadn't actually seen her in 2 years; he couldn't afford the airfare and DH and I were tired of paying. Finally for Xmas he came up with half, so I let her go. They complained about each other the entire time. :growlmad:

He says she's spoiled and she said he was arrogant. They are probably both right, TBH.

He was going back and forth to his soon to be wife's apartment and in total, there were six kids; she got no alone time with him and I think her feelings got hurt. :cry:

The soon to be wife wanted to dye my kid's hair blue; not for school, not happening.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:



> The ex hadn't actually seen her in 2 years; he couldn't afford the airfare and DH and I were tired of paying. Finally for Xmas he came up with half, so I let her go. They complained about each other the entire time. :growlmad:
> 
> He says she's spoiled and she said he was arrogant. They are probably both right, TBH.
> 
> He was going back and forth to his soon to be wife's apartment and in total, there were six kids; she got no alone time with him and I think her feelings got hurt. :cry:
> 
> The soon to be wife wanted to dye my kid's hair blue; not for school, not happening.

What? You guys are saints, I would have kicked someones ass by now........

Pffffft,blue hair? Let me at this woman


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh honey, I haven't even told the best story, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Oh honey, I haven't even told the best story, lol.

Oh no, its gonna piss me off........I can feel it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I haven't even told the best story, lol.
> 
> Oh no, its gonna piss me off........I can feel it :haha:Click to expand...

When I found out I was pregnant with DD, the ex made it clear if I had her he was walking; which he did.

However, his mother and I stayed in contact, so when he found out I was in labor, he showed up at the hospital with an adoption attorney and tried to convince me to give her up. :growlmad:

DD does not know this story and I hope she never finds out. :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

What a loser!
Just what in the hell does he have to be arrogant about?
His fiance has 5 kids?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I haven't even told the best story, lol.
> 
> Oh no, its gonna piss me off........I can feel it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant with DD, the ex made it clear if I had her he was walking; which he did.
> 
> However, his mother and I stayed in contact, so when he found out I was in labor, he showed up at the hospital with an adoption attorney and tried to convince me to give her up. :growlmad:
> 
> DD does not know this story and I hope she never finds out. :cry:Click to expand...

OMG!!! :growlmad: That rotten *******!!!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh honey, I haven't even told the best story, lol.
> 
> Oh no, its gonna piss me off........I can feel it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> When I found out I was pregnant with DD, the ex made it clear if I had her he was walking; which he did.
> 
> However, his mother and I stayed in contact, so when he found out I was in labor, he showed up at the hospital with an adoption attorney and tried to convince me to give her up. :growlmad:
> 
> DD does not know this story and I hope she never finds out. :cry:Click to expand...

What an ASS...:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What a loser!
> Just what in the hell does he have to be arrogant about?
> His fiance has 5 kids?

No, he has the two boys that he had with the stripper and she has 3. DD made 6 while she was there. I was not happy at all when I found out what was going on. :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

B a s t a r d - ok, there we go.

That was horrible. He's horrible :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

What a LOSER RAT *******!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

He is the reason I did not get drugs while in labor with her bc I was afraid he was going to try something; my mother ended up getting him out of there.


----------



## cebethel

I'm sorry you went through that Brooke :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yea, that sux....Glad your mom kicked his ******* ass out....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is what it is and DD loves him, so I tolerate it for her.


----------



## Indigo77

I don't know how anyone could stand not seeing their kid for 2 years....
Why couldn't he take the bus? He can't be _that_ hard up....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I don't know how anyone could stand not seeing their kid for 2 years....
> Why couldn't he take the bus? He can't be _that_ hard up....

Bc he's not stupid enough to come here and I stopped funding her trips to see him; then I felt guilty and gave in when he came up with half, lol.

However, bc she was flying alone I required that we pay the extra fees to have an escort with her at all times...guess who paid the $200? lol

She couldn't get a direct fight from here and he was seriously going to let her find her way through O'Hare alone for her connecting flight. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

My blood is boiling......:growlmad:....


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sorry...I probably shouldn't have carried on, lol.


----------



## Shelley71

Where does he live Brooke? I'm on my way!! I'll kick a man's ass.


----------



## dachsundmom

He's not worth the airfare, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Worms and tortie poo...


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess I could send a turkey as the wedding gift, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I guess I could send a turkey as the wedding gift, lol

Thaw it in the bath tub first! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Worms and tortie poo...

"Flaming" tortie poo :)


----------



## Indigo77

Ask him to petsit Porky....


----------



## Shelley71

Ugh, I'm not having a bad day, but I want to whine about having to go back to work on Friday. :cry:

Teachers report next Tuesday and students start next Thursday, but because I'm the yearbook adviser, I have to be there this Friday and next Monday to guide my staff at book sales during schedule pick up. So, I have three fulls days of freedom left. *sigh*


----------



## Natsby

Shelley71 said:


> Ugh, I'm not having a bad day, but I want to whine about having to go back to work on Friday. :cry:
> 
> Teachers report next Tuesday and students start next Thursday, but because I'm the yearbook adviser, I have to be there this Friday and next Monday to guide my staff at book sales during schedule pick up. So, I have three fulls days of freedom left. *sigh*

You could call it a bad day in advance thread then. Teaching is hard work, ok I´m biased I teach esl, but still long holidays are a must sorry to hear yours are cut short. You should be less respectable and good at your job then you wouldn´t be picked to do anything extra and could enjoy your whole holiday!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I hope karma gives your ex a good hefty kick in the balls :growlmad: Well done on being the bigger person for the sake of your DD & I fully understand you DH's frustration. But it sounds like your DD is starting to see her sperm donor father for what he is which will be hard on her but unfortunately you can't change that :hugs:

Shelley :hugs: I would be a teacher if you were allowed to taiser children LOL :) Hopefully not too long till you get another break from them :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dmom,am sorry u have had to go through a tough time with dd's dad,that is horrible but she is blessed to have u as a mom,:friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Ruth2307

...ok... so I finally had the guts to go out on a date. Hindsight is a wonderful thing and looking back I so wish I had done things differently. I am gonig to put this down to post miscarriage hormones affecting my judgement that's a pretty good excuse don't ya think? Or perhaps I'm just plain stupid - please don't answer that!

First date was ok, he seemed harmless. Decided to meet him again (this time in my home town :dohh::dohh::dohh:) and by the end of the evening I was very sure that he wasn't suitable. (His table manners left a lot to be desired, he cried at the drop of a hat, he told me he used to wonder if he was gay, and the worse bit was that he revealed that he got picked out by the victim of a rape in police id parade - apparently all a misunderstanding but still WTF???) Nevertheless I didn't want to hurt his feelings as he seemed a sensitive type of guy so tried to let him down gently. In the days that followed I was bombarded with lots of texts and then lots and lots of phonecalls most of which I ignored. Got sick of his pestering so sent him a message telling him that he didn't seem to know when to stop and he was now scaring me so please leave me alone. Didn't hear anything for a week (Even managed to go out on another date with someone else who by the way is really nice :thumbup:) and I thought he'd got the message.

Last Friday evening I come back from taking the dog for a walk and sitting on the door mat is a hand delivered letter. Didn't occur to me that it would be from him.

I kid you not, he'd written 4 sides of A4 telling me how he loved me and how he sensed there was a strong connection between us and saying that perhaps it was a case of the 'right man but the wrong time' for me. I was absolutely horrified. I was pretty sure that he waited until I'd gone out to post the letter, which implies he'd been watching me.

I wish I had done something straight away but I genuinely believed that if I ignored it he'd just go away.:nope: A week passed and I thought I'd got away with it. Not so. Exactly one week later I received a text from him asking if I had received the letter. I decided to reply to this one and said yes. He said fine, have a good weekend. The penny finally dropped for me in that I realised that I would have to tell him in no uncertain terms not to hold out any hope and that I still did not want to pursue anything with him. I did this via text.

OMG - the torrent of abuse I received from him was shocking. I won't type exactly what he kept sending me but it really was quite upsetting. He said that I had dumped him and that I had manipulated him and that he wasn't going to let me bring him down. Amongst other things I am cheap, vindictive, patronising, immature, whinging and he deserves better. In the space of a week I'd gone from being the best thing since sliced bread to spawn of Satan after having met him all of twice all because I said I didn't want to see him anymore. I sent him one final message to say that I was sorry he felt that way and it wasn't intention to upset him (I thought it would calm him down) but if he contacted me again, letter, phone call, text or in person I'd go the police. His reply was 'I've really rattled you haven't I? Good.' 

So I've made a report to the Police and if he shows up again then my next step is to get an injunction. Turns out he's 'known' to them but they wouldn't go into any more detail. How did it come to this????

Ok, rant over. Thanks for 'listening'


----------



## Indigo77

Omg Ruth...what a nutjob! How scary! :hugs:


----------



## Nolly

OMG Ruth... What a freak!!! A nightmare situation but you so did the right thing by going to the police. Chin up chix and if you even get another text from him report him again. Its the only thing a FREAK like him understands.

Its just a pity that you met someone like him when you decided to start dating again. Dont let him put you off though. There are still some decent guys out there!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Ruth ,that's so scary ,are u ok?the main thing is that u are safe and if it was only your fon number he had then u could change it but he knows were u live ,yikes do u have a dog or a burglar alarm ,please be careful,I hope the police are taking this seriously,stay safe lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG Ruth.....:hugs:

This is awful!


----------



## Ruth2307

Freak, nutjob, weirdo yeah all good names for him. Mine would probably all come up as ***** if I wrote what I really thought of him! :growlmad: I'm ok thank God but I can't help playing the 'what if...?' game because things could have turned out differently. I really hope he goes away for good but I do feel for the next unsuspecting woman!

I know I was stupid with some of the things I did and I've learned my lesson big time. Guess I was too trusting. You just don't ever think it will happen to you, surely only to other people or on TV programmes! Oh the joys of online dating. :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Oh Ruth :hugs: How scary that he came to your home to put a letter through your door :hugs: 

But you have done the right thing making the police report. If he's known but they can't discuss then he obviously hasn't been convicted of anything but how many reports do they have on him?

I hope he goes away and leaves you alone for good :hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Oh Ruth!! How scary! I really hope you don't hear from him again. I know someone asked if you had an alarm, and if you don't, I would consider getting one if it's at all possible for you. So glad you called the police. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ruth that is horrific, how unlucky that you got some total nutbag, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Ruth2307

What type of alarm were you thinking of, a house alarm or personal one? i hadn't really thought about it before but come to think of it it would be a good idea.:thumbup:


----------



## Shelley71

I'd go with a home alarm, that way your doors and windows are covered. I know here in the US you can get the alarm system installed free (or super cheap) if you sign up for the monthly service which runs about $25/mo.


----------



## Macwooly

I think both types Ruth :thumbup: Even though we have the 4 large dogs we still have an alarm for when we go out. And I have a personal alarm with me always even when walking the dogs :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ruth2307 said:


> What type of alarm were you thinking of, a house alarm or personal one? i hadn't really thought about it before but come to think of it it would be a good idea.:thumbup:

Def a personal alarm and a house alarm,I have a personal alarm on my pedometer if I walk at nite ,it makes me feel safer and makes an awful screech ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Do they sell mace / pepper spray over there?


----------



## Macwooly

In the UK mace/pepper spray is classed as an offence weapon and we can be arrest if we are found to carry it let alone use it :(


----------



## dachsundmom

I was thinking taser, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> In the UK mace/pepper spray is classed as an offence weapon and we can be arrest if we are found to carry it let alone use it :(

I forgot about your laws there, lol. Can't even keep a can of gas to start your lawnmower, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah we allowed to keep a can of gas either in our home or vehicle :) it's just when walking in public we are limited as to what can be carried :(

I have never used hairspray but have a can in my bag with a hairbrush so that it is not out of context and I would use it if necessary.

It's like we can have a baseball bat in our car or by our bed in the UK but ONLY if there is a ball as well otherwise the bat could be classed as a weapon. That is one of the mad laws in the UK which I think needs changing!


----------



## Ruth2307

dachsundmom said:


> I was thinking taser, lol

I'm thinking about a gun!!! JOKE JOKE JOKE

(Dmom how do you always make laugh out loud? Your other post about a crack pipe had people staring at me at work when I read it!)


----------



## dachsundmom

Does it vary? Bc I swear another UK lady told me she couldn't keep petrol in her garage, lol.

Seriously, a bat as a weapon?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ruth2307 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking taser, lol
> 
> I'm thinking about a gun!!! JOKE JOKE JOKE
> 
> (Dmom how do you always make laugh out loud? Your other post about a crack pipe had people staring at me at work when I read it!)Click to expand...

I have to laugh everyday or else I will end up in tears...I really think humor is the only way to survive TTC. :hugs:

But seriously, a crack pipe and a bottle of gin would probably get you knocked up in a matter of days. Even if you aren't ovulating, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

As far as I know the law is across the whole of the UK is that you can keep up to 20L (5 US gallons) on your property in suitable containers where it can't be accessed by the public to shed or garage. 

Scotland, Wales & Northern Ireland occasionally have slightly different laws to England


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom don't you need to be having :sex: around the back of the bike shed as well as drinking the gin to guarantee a BFP :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom don't you need to be having :sex: around the back of the bike shed as well as drinking the gin to guarantee a BFP :laugh2:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Shelley71

Ok, so make sure I have all this on my list:

Gin,
Crack Pipe
Cigs

I should be PG by tomorrow, right?


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley71 said:


> Ok, so make sure I have all this on my list:
> 
> Gin,
> Crack Pipe
> Cigs
> 
> I should be PG by tomorrow, right?

Seems to be that will help according to Dmom :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shelley71 said:


> Ok, so make sure I have all this on my list:
> 
> Gin,
> Crack Pipe
> Cigs
> 
> I should be PG by tomorrow, right?

You'll be octo-Shelley! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

A turkey baster, meat tongs, miner's headlight and a shed might help, too....


----------



## Shelley71

Our trashy neighbor next door has a beat up shed surrounded by weeds...that oughta do it!


----------



## Macwooly

Shelley71 said:


> Our trashy neighbor next door has a beat up shed surrounded by weeds...that oughta do it!

Sounds like a definite love shack :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Dont forget to put your legs up the back of the shed afterwards and insert your cups using your torch ,and tongs ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Dont forget to put your legs up the back of the shed afterwards and insert your cups using your torch ,and tongs ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Having bad day.......dont think I could talk about it here :(

DS I think, is picking up on my stress & is being rotten :cry:

This sucks


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Having bad day.......dont think I could talk about it here :(
> 
> DS I think, is picking up on my stress & is being rotten :cry:
> 
> This sucks

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Having bad day.......dont think I could talk about it here :(
> 
> DS I think, is picking up on my stress & is being rotten :cry:
> 
> This sucks

Awk Hun,so sorry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey, out all day and lots of people needing :hugs: I think :(

DMom your ex sounds like a tosser! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Ruth - what a nightmare definitely get an alarm and that confirms my thought of never to do internet dating again! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Eva - sorry you are having a bad day :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Had not a bad day myself as I sold all 3 paintings I had in the art fair that started today so that is a relief :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay! 3 paintings sold? :wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Yay! 3 paintings sold? :wohoo:

Yeah, 1 lady bought all 3 while I was there manning the desk so that was nice - not big money but all goes towards paying some bills :)


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I'm not sure about internet dating, some of my friends have had bad experiences, mind you a couple of them have also met really lovely guys doing it, I do wonder if there should be some kind of feedback forum on these websites, you know like on ebay so women could be warned about this kind of guy....

Eva sorry you are also having a sh*tful day, if you were here I'd pour you a pear cider...


----------



## Reb S

I met my gorgeous OH internet dating... That said, before I met him, I got a scary female Sergeant from Penge Police Station to 'have a chat' with a text-stalking guy I had dated once..! Hi, guys, I haven't posted on here for a while - I was in France for a month and not having a single bad day!! Hope all those who need hugs have them and lots of love to old friends - McWooley, Dachshundmom, and of course, those gorgeous 4 legged friends! x


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Having bad day.......dont think I could talk about it here :(
> 
> DS I think, is picking up on my stress & is being rotten :cry:
> 
> This sucks

Eva...Did you see my PMs? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now take the money and go buy yourself a wedding ring so you can be pregnant in the UAE, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I meet my darling DH on the internet :) 

But having said that there were a few odd ones sending me messages and I did meet one who was weird but not as bad as Ruth's experience!

There was talk of a new law being proposed in the UK where women could do a check with the police to see if the man they were about to meet or dating had a history of abuse or stalking but not sure how that will work. Already if someone has a criminal conviction/cuation then it is a matter of public record in the UK so you can find out but unfortunately at the moment if they have been questioned or investigated about something but not cautioned or convicted there is no way of knowing what someone's past criminal record may be.


----------



## NorthStar

One of my friends also met her husband online, they were a random fix up for a "Desperate and Dateless Ball" so for sure there are also some decent normal guys out there, as well as crazed stalkers.

I've never done internet dating, I got married young and after my marriage split I got together with my OH who has been a friend from way back, I've known him about 16 years, so I wish I could give Ruth some advice but have no experience in the area at all, the only thing I could think of as I read about the date was I would have bailed on the date at an early stage, from what friends have told me that is quite common.

It's a tough one....I can only imagine how horrible it must have been for you Ruth, after taking the brave step of going back "out there", I think there is a guy out there for you though.


----------



## Ruth2307

NorthStar said:


> Yeah I'm not sure about internet dating, some of my friends have had bad experiences, mind you a couple of them have also met really lovely guys doing it, I do wonder if there should be some kind of feedback forum on these websites, you know like on ebay so women could be warned about this kind of guy....
> 
> Eva sorry you are also having a sh*tful day, if you were here I'd pour you a pear cider...

I have reported him to the site. They were very grateful because many people don't bother. I don't know what they will do though and I'm a bit worried about reprisals.


----------



## NorthStar

Ruth2307 said:


> It's good that you reported him, maybe (when you are ready) next time you are on a date you could arrange a friend to call a little while into the date with a fake crisis, just to check on you, so that if you are in an uncomfortable situation you can get out sooner....just a thought, that's what one of my mates did with her first time internet dates.


----------



## Ruth2307

NorthStar said:


> One of my friends also met her husband online, they were a random fix up for a "Desperate and Dateless Ball" so for sure there are also some decent normal guys out there, as well as crazed stalkers.
> 
> I've never done internet dating, I got married young and after my marriage split I got together with my OH who has been a friend from way back, I've known him about 16 years, so I wish I could give Ruth some advice but have no experience in the area at all, the only thing I could think of as I read about the date was I would have bailed on the date at an early stage, from what friends have told me that is quite common.
> 
> It's a tough one....I can only imagine how horrible it must have been for you Ruth, after taking the brave step of going back "out there", I think there is a guy out there for you though.

Not sure if I'd be happy attending a 'desperate and dateless' event purely because of the title!! I think it sounds horrible but I'm pleased for your friends.

Hiindsight is a wonderful thing and there are so many things I should have done differently fullstop. Even if he wasn't a nutcase I shouldn't have invited him to my home town so early on. 

As for bailing out early, that's much easier said than done no matter how you're actually feeling on the date. Perhaps I'm too kind but all I ever think of is that I treat people as I would like to be treated on a date and I'd hate to be left sitting there like an idiot, that's just cruel.


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you reported him Ruth :thumbup: I pray that there are no reprisals but document everything if he contacts you again and immediately report it to the police.


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth maybe for future arrange to meet somewhere where you can have friends sitting at a table near by so if they see you looking uncomfortable they can come over to help out.

A genuine chap isn't going to be worried if either on the date or in the future if you date him he finds out you had friends nearby for your safety.

I was living with my mum & brother at the time I meet DH for the first time and I arranged for him to come to the house when both were home as I felt safe there and I knew thanks to my brother no stalking would occur. 

I have always felt like treat people as you wish to be treated but if you feel worried about your safety then that has to be your priority ALWAYS and if a chap's feelings get hurt then it is regrettable but sometimes unavoidable :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> I have always felt like treat people as you wish to be treated but if you feel worried about your safety then that has to be your priority ALWAYS and if a chap's feelings get hurt then it is regrettable but sometimes unavoidable :hugs:

I think you're absolutely right. Think i need to get tough and look out for me for a change!


----------



## dachsundmom

And buy a taser....a really big one, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Ruth I must admit when I read your description of the date I thought you were too nice, sadly some men take advantage of politeness and kindness, what Macwooly said sounds very reasonable you have to look after yourself in this situation - and a reasonable man will understand this.

Dmom I like your thinking but I doubt amazon would ship a taser to the UK as they are illegal here LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

A can of really toxic bug spray then? lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> A can of really toxic bug spray then? lol

For sure, and Macwooly had some suggestions for home made weapons LOL.

Seriously though, safety first and if that offends a guy then that is a sure fire sign that something is not right - a real man would never put a woman in a situation where she was so uncomfortable :growlmad:


----------



## Ruth2307

When did dating get so hard?? :shrug::shrug: I was married for 8 years, stayed single for 5 years and since then have been messed around no end. I'm hoping that I have now kissed all the frogs and the next one will be my prince :cloud9: + :sleep:= dream on!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ruth, he's out there!


----------



## Macwooly

Ruth he is out there honest hun :hugs:

I've dealt with some crap dates and s**t relationships since I started dating when I was 21 due to trying to be too nice and I used to be naive as well. But I eventually struck lucky :)

And I know you can strike lucky too :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

Macwooly said:


> Ruth he is out there honest hun :hugs:
> 
> I've dealt with some crap dates and s**t relationships since I started dating when I was 21 due to trying to be too nice and I used to be naive as well. But I eventually struck lucky :)
> 
> And I know you can strike lucky too :hugs:

I know, DMom and Mac it's true. 

Mac your husband sounds a lovely and funny man. I still remember that time when he said he'd name your twins Ben and Jerry after your favourite ice cream :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Well he's named my boobs so him naming the twins didn't surprise me :laugh2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Well he's named my boobs so him naming the twins didn't surprise me :laugh2:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

I'm gonna say it, there are some totally RUDE people in this world......especially at redbox kiosks lo


----------



## Indigo77

What happened?


----------



## dachsundmom

Just shove the movie up this person's ass and tell them you mistook their ass crack for the return slot, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

I rented a movie online & went to pick it up. There was a woman already there, that had to check the info for EVERY movie that redbox has........
She then proceeded to check out 3 movies........then decided she wanted one more, so she went through the info AGAIN.

By this time there's 5 people waiting behind her slow a$$............

I have the patience of a gnat for things like that :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why I Netflix, lol


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> This is why I Netflix, lol

I had netflix, but they got on my nerves. Just because when I would add a movie to the top of my list, I'd end up having to wait like 3 weeks for new releases...........again, the patience of a gnat :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I do most of mine on download, not rental...


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I do most of mine on download, not rental...

Aha! That would have worked better :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

I just found online in a national NZ newspaper, the obituary for my step father that died a few days ago..........there is not one mention of my mum in it at all, like she never existed, like they weren't married :(
She died over 3 years ago, but it doesnt mean they can just erase her out of his history like she was nothing!! :cry:

How dare they do that to her...........its not right :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> I just found online in a national NZ newspaper, the obituary for my step father that died a few days ago..........there is not one mention of my mum in it at all, like she never existed, like they weren't married :(
> She died over 3 years ago, but it doesnt mean they can just erase her out of his history like she was nothing!! :cry:
> 
> How dare they do that to her...........its not right :nope:

That's terrible Eva, who wrote it, were your evil step relatives involved?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I just found online in a national NZ newspaper, the obituary for my step father that died a few days ago..........there is not one mention of my mum in it at all, like she never existed, like they weren't married :(
> She died over 3 years ago, but it doesnt mean they can just erase her out of his history like she was nothing!! :cry:
> 
> How dare they do that to her...........its not right :nope:

Awk Eva ,:hugs:That is really sad ,how awful ,that def isnt right Hun,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Just shove the movie up this person's ass and tell them you mistook their ass crack for the return slot, lol.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> I just found online in a national NZ newspaper, the obituary for my step father that died a few days ago..........there is not one mention of my mum in it at all, like she never existed, like they weren't married :(
> She died over 3 years ago, but it doesnt mean they can just erase her out of his history like she was nothing!! :cry:
> 
> How dare they do that to her...........its not right :nope:

That's just vile :hugs: Karma will get them Eva :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I just found online in a national NZ newspaper, the obituary for my step father that died a few days ago..........there is not one mention of my mum in it at all, like she never existed, like they weren't married :(
> She died over 3 years ago, but it doesnt mean they can just erase her out of his history like she was nothing!! :cry:
> 
> How dare they do that to her...........its not right :nope:

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No comment on your family.:growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

It was his family that wrote it. They never liked the fact that their dad got remarried :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> It was his family that wrote it. They never liked the fact that their dad got remarried :shrug:

That sucks :hugs: If he was happy that should be all that matters


----------



## Mbababy

cebethel said:


> It was his family that wrote it. They never liked the fact that their dad got remarried :shrug:

That's terrible :growlmad: :hugs: to you, cebethel...


----------



## Nolly

Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.

Anyway my Godmother said....

"Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."

I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???

She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Nolly said:


> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.

no you are not oversensitive :hugs: im sure she is a lovely lady, so lets give her the benefit of the doubt and put it down to lack of thought and maybe ( dare i say) lack of intelligence!? x


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :( 

just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:


----------



## Nolly

sumatwsimit said:


> oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :(
> 
> just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:

:hugs: Ah hun :hugs:

Stupid Witch (AF not your mother lol). She doesnt seem to get the message that she aint wanted around here. Chin up chic and take it easy.


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.

I'm sure it was probably just one of those horrible moments when something is said out loud that should have stayed a musing in the brain, I've been guilty of that many times, I just wonder things out loud, not always a good thing! - I'm sure she'd be gutted if she knew that it had upset you. 

TTC can make all of us sensitive to unguarded words from others, so try not to dwell on it too much, you'll still be fighting the holiday blues as well don't forget. Lots of :hugs: to you though, chin up and have lots of :dust:

xx


----------



## Nolly

TessieTwo said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.
> 
> I'm sure it was probably just one of those horrible moments when something is said out loud that should have stayed a musing in the brain, I've been guilty of that many times, I just wonder things out loud, not always a good thing! - I'm sure she'd be gutted if she knew that it had upset you.
> 
> TTC can make all of us sensitive to unguarded words from others, so try not to dwell on it too much, you'll still be fighting the holiday blues as well don't forget. Lots of :hugs: to you though, chin up and have lots of :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...


She would be devastated if she thought she upset me. It just felt like she was gloating. Which is so stupid cause she would never do that.

I think you are right am still abit down from hols and am reading into things too much.


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :(
> 
> just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:

I know this feeling! I get either "emotional" PMS, where I cry at literally everything.... I once cried when I saw a single tree on the top of a hill because I felt sorry for it being all on its own.......:shrug: or I get "kick ass" PMS which involves me sorting out the world and generally being forthright with my opinions! I get the sad PMS more though, which sucks!

:hugs: and hope you feel bit better soon


----------



## NorthStar

Nolly said:


> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.

Nah you're not being oversensitive that was a stupid and hurtful thing that your godmother said to you, she's no fairy godmother that's for sure!:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :(
> 
> just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:
> 
> I know this feeling! I get either "emotional" PMS, where I cry at literally everything.... I once cried when I saw a single tree on the top of a hill because I felt sorry for it being all on its own.......:shrug: or I get "kick ass" PMS which involves me sorting out the world and generally being forthright with my opinions! I get the sad PMS more though, which sucks!
> 
> :hugs: and hope you feel bit better soonClick to expand...

yep. the kick ass one too. :growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.
> 
> I'm sure it was probably just one of those horrible moments when something is said out loud that should have stayed a musing in the brain, I've been guilty of that many times, I just wonder things out loud, not always a good thing! - I'm sure she'd be gutted if she knew that it had upset you.
> 
> TTC can make all of us sensitive to unguarded words from others, so try not to dwell on it too much, you'll still be fighting the holiday blues as well don't forget. Lots of :hugs: to you though, chin up and have lots of :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She would be devastated if she thought she upset me. It just felt like she was gloating. Which is so stupid cause she would never do that.
> 
> I think you are right am still abit down from hols and am reading into things too much.Click to expand...

Also she might have been spending a lot of her time trying to be upbeat when speaking to her daughter after having the ectopic etc, along the lines of "You'll be ok, you'll be uber fertile just like me" and the perkiness has just wandered into a conversation where it wasn't really needed. Of course I'm just speculating, but it might be a factor.

Don't beat yourself up for feeling crappy, it's a mean old world out there without someone that close to you coming out with something that made you feel rubbish, this TTC caper really give an emotional rollercoaster and you are just in a bit of a dip 

xx


----------



## Nolly

TessieTwo said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Just got off the phone with my Godmother who is one of the few people who knows we are ttc. Anyway we were chatting about her daughter who unfortunately just had an ectopic pregnancy and lost one of her tubes.
> 
> Anyway my Godmother said....
> 
> "Isnt it amazing how peoples bodies are different, and how x (her daughter) got pregnant on her first try and poor you have been trying for ages. She must be like me then, Superfertile."
> 
> I was lost for words at how insensitive she was. I mean to say that???
> 
> She isnt a mean person at all, quite the opposite actually and is always there for me to talk to but I am amazed that she said that. Maybe I am just being oversensitive??? But it hurt.
> 
> I'm sure it was probably just one of those horrible moments when something is said out loud that should have stayed a musing in the brain, I've been guilty of that many times, I just wonder things out loud, not always a good thing! - I'm sure she'd be gutted if she knew that it had upset you.
> 
> TTC can make all of us sensitive to unguarded words from others, so try not to dwell on it too much, you'll still be fighting the holiday blues as well don't forget. Lots of :hugs: to you though, chin up and have lots of :dust:
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> She would be devastated if she thought she upset me. It just felt like she was gloating. Which is so stupid cause she would never do that.
> 
> I think you are right am still abit down from hols and am reading into things too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Also she might have been spending a lot of her time trying to be upbeat when speaking to her daughter after having the ectopic etc, along the lines of "You'll be ok, you'll be uber fertile just like me" and the perkiness has just wandered into a conversation where it wasn't really needed. Of course I'm just speculating, but it might be a factor.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up for feeling crappy, it's a mean old world out there without someone that close to you coming out with something that made you feel rubbish, this TTC caper really give an emotional rollercoaster and you are just in a bit of a dip
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You might be spot on there. I know her daughter is having a rough time of it and is feeling really down and her mum was probably spending loads of time trying to perk her up. 

But I think you really hit the nail on the head when you said about someone who I never thought would ever say anything so thoughtless actually did. I think that hurt more than anything else.

I also think women who fall pregnant easily find it hard to really understand how hard it is month after month of disappointment can be soul destroying.

My sister for example, I only have one sister and she is also my best friend, gets pregnant by just looking at her husband. She just doesnt get it. She tells me to relax blah blah blah. Then when she is complaining about never going out or having to get 3 kids ready to go somewhere comes out with.... " well its alright for you, you dont have kids, you only have yourself to get ready!!!!" A knife through the heart everytime.


----------



## Macwooly

Oh ladies :hugs:

Nolly - your Godmother unfortunately put her mouth in action before her brain thought what she was going to say :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> I also think women who fall pregnant easily find it hard to really understand how hard it is month after month of disappointment can be soul destroying.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Yep, people who have never had to go through it just can't get their heads around it. They don't know what it feels like, they can try to imagine, but they can't actually *know* that raw emptiness from another month gone by without the BFP that is so wanted.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Nolly

and the fear that it might never happen. That you will never know the love of your own child.


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> and the fear that it might never happen. That you will never know the love of your own child.


Oh sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You will, it WILL happen, I know that sometimes it seems like all we've got is hope but hope is a very powerful thing, it keeps us going through all the dark times. Wish I could give you a massive hug xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Nolly said:


> and the fear that it might never happen. That you will never know the love of your own child.

nolly you've got to believe its gonna happen hun. we are in it together right? im chasing my first too and tessietwo...in fact there are SHITLOADS of us waiting for our first lol. when you want something badly it always feels like a lifetime :nope: just think how much love we are gonna pour on our bubs when they get here :thumbup:

utterly SPOILT BRATZZZZ! :happydance:


----------



## Nolly

Sorry for being so morbid. Sometimes though it is so hard to keep that hope alive. I haven't given up all hope just yet. It is the little doubts that creep into my mind in the middle of the night.

It WILL happen. When the time is right. I have to hold on to that belief. Without hope we have nothing.

Thank you for listening to me hunny. You are a real star. :flower:


----------



## Tekchick

Hello everyone. I've been reading tidbits from this site for a while now but this is my first post. We've been ttc for years and just went through our first clomid-trigger-IUI-progesterone month and ended up bfn. We're in the unexplained infertility category and I just thought for sure the IUI would do the trick. I'm so disappointed I couldn't even stay at work today, too many tears. If anyone has some suggestions on ways they deal with disappointment, I would really appreciate it. I thought I had prepared myself well in reading and reminding myself that it takes time but holy cow...I'm a mess today. Thanks for any suggestions :)


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> Sorry for being so morbid. Sometimes though it is so hard to keep that hope alive. I haven't given up all hope just yet. It is the little doubts that creep into my mind in the middle of the night.
> 
> It WILL happen. When the time is right. I have to hold on to that belief. Without hope we have nothing.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me hunny. You are a real star. :flower:


It can be tough to keep the belief, boundless optimism isn't my style but you can trust me when I say that I believe that we'll get to hold our babies, be it sooner or be it later. 

That's what we are all here for, to support our ladies when times get tough and celebrate with them when the times are good! :dance:


----------



## Ruth2307

Tekchick said:


> Hello everyone. I've been reading tidbits from this site for a while now but this is my first post. We've been ttc for years and just went through our first clomid-trigger-IUI-progesterone month and ended up bfn. We're in the unexplained infertility category and I just thought for sure the IUI would do the trick. I'm so disappointed I couldn't even stay at work today, too many tears. If anyone has some suggestions on ways they deal with disappointment, I would really appreciate it. I thought I had prepared myself well in reading and reminding myself that it takes time but holy cow...I'm a mess today. Thanks for any suggestions :)

Welcome to the board. I'm really sorry it didn't work out for you this month. :hugs:It doesn't matter how much you tell yourself that there is a possibility that you'll get a BFN your heart still holds out hope and it comes as a MASSIVE. disappointment. If tihs is what you want though you will have to pick yourself up, dust yourself down and try try and try again. Tomorrow the pain and disappointment will be just that little bit less but for today do whatever you have to do to deal with your disappointment, wail, cry, scream, pamper, shop, eat, drink, laugh, chat - whatever. TTC is HARD work and you need to look out for yourself. 

Take care and looking forward to your contributions to all of the threads.
xxxx


----------



## TessieTwo

Tekchick said:


> Hello everyone. I've been reading tidbits from this site for a while now but this is my first post. We've been ttc for years and just went through our first clomid-trigger-IUI-progesterone month and ended up bfn. We're in the unexplained infertility category and I just thought for sure the IUI would do the trick. I'm so disappointed I couldn't even stay at work today, too many tears. If anyone has some suggestions on ways they deal with disappointment, I would really appreciate it. I thought I had prepared myself well in reading and reminding myself that it takes time but holy cow...I'm a mess today. Thanks for any suggestions :)

Hi Tekchick 
Seems it's an emotional day all over the world! There is a thread that is to do with IUI / fertility treatments etc a bit further down that might be of interest to you? I hope you feel better soon, but in the meantimes have lots of :hugs:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/627006-anyone-over-35-going-fertility-treatments-year-trying-iui-month.html

I've attempted to add the link for the thread but not sure it will come through ok as I am not the greatest technophile!

Tess
xx


----------



## Nolly

Tekchick said:


> Hello everyone. I've been reading tidbits from this site for a while now but this is my first post. We've been ttc for years and just went through our first clomid-trigger-IUI-progesterone month and ended up bfn. We're in the unexplained infertility category and I just thought for sure the IUI would do the trick. I'm so disappointed I couldn't even stay at work today, too many tears. If anyone has some suggestions on ways they deal with disappointment, I would really appreciate it. I thought I had prepared myself well in reading and reminding myself that it takes time but holy cow...I'm a mess today. Thanks for any suggestions :)

First of all, Welcome to the forum. The support on here is amazing.

I am so sorry you are going through this hun. I have been trying 4+ years myself and I cant tell you how I cope month after month. When I first tried clomid I was so hopeful that it would work and when it didnt I was devastated too. I cant imagine the disappointment you must be feeling.

I always get really down the first few days of AF and then I suppose I dust myself off and get ready to try again.

Are you going to try IUI again or was it a once off? There are a lot of stories of women getting pregnant naturally next cycle after failed IUI/IVF attempt.

I am sorry I cant be of much help to you hun but I didnt want to read and run.


----------



## Ruth2307

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :(
> 
> just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:
> 
> I know this feeling! I get either "emotional" PMS, where I cry at literally everything.... I once cried when I saw a single tree on the top of a hill because I felt sorry for it being all on its own.......:shrug: or I get "kick ass" PMS which involves me sorting out the world and generally being forthright with my opinions! I get the sad PMS more though, which sucks!
> 
> :hugs: and hope you feel bit better soonClick to expand...

Me too. I was hysterical over a news report about beached whale that was found off the coast of Hawaii or somewhere with loads of carrier bags in its mouth. Don't get me wrong that is sad but the way I was carrying on you'd think someone had died.

Or I get the other type when PMS stands for Potential Murder Suspect!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Ruth2307 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> oh girlzzzzz im havin a bad day too :(
> 
> just know the witch is on her way, spotting and got the worst pms. been talking to my mum on the phone earlier today and spent the whole conversation blubbing. even she doesnt know we're ttc. :cry:
> 
> I know this feeling! I get either "emotional" PMS, where I cry at literally everything.... I once cried when I saw a single tree on the top of a hill because I felt sorry for it being all on its own.......:shrug: or I get "kick ass" PMS which involves me sorting out the world and generally being forthright with my opinions! I get the sad PMS more though, which sucks!
> 
> :hugs: and hope you feel bit better soonClick to expand...
> 
> Me too. I was hysterical over a news report about beached whale that was found off the coast of Hawaii or somewhere with loads of carrier bags in its mouth. Don't get me wrong that is sad but the way I was carrying on you'd think someone had died.
> 
> Or I get the other type when PMS stands for Potential Murder Suspect!!!Click to expand...

That is just the type of thing I end up crying at! :) 

A couple of months back during the throes of PMS I was crying at an advert for the documentary about the tallest man in the world trying to find love :wacko:


----------



## Nolly

TessieTwo said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being so morbid. Sometimes though it is so hard to keep that hope alive. I haven't given up all hope just yet. It is the little doubts that creep into my mind in the middle of the night.
> 
> It WILL happen. When the time is right. I have to hold on to that belief. Without hope we have nothing.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me hunny. You are a real star. :flower:
> 
> 
> It can be tough to keep the belief, boundless optimism isn't my style but you can trust me when I say that I believe that we'll get to hold our babies, be it sooner or be it later.
> 
> That's what we are all here for, to support our ladies when times get tough and celebrate with them when the times are good! :dance:Click to expand...


Hopefully we will all have something to celebrate soon enough :happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Nolly said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being so morbid. Sometimes though it is so hard to keep that hope alive. I haven't given up all hope just yet. It is the little doubts that creep into my mind in the middle of the night.
> 
> It WILL happen. When the time is right. I have to hold on to that belief. Without hope we have nothing.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me hunny. You are a real star. :flower:
> 
> 
> It can be tough to keep the belief, boundless optimism isn't my style but you can trust me when I say that I believe that we'll get to hold our babies, be it sooner or be it later.
> 
> That's what we are all here for, to support our ladies when times get tough and celebrate with them when the times are good! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will all have something to celebrate soon enough :happydance:Click to expand...


Is that a glimmer of PMA I can see....? :happydance:

And I've just noticed that we are due to test on the same day :thumbup: so fingers crossed and loads and loads of :dust:


----------



## Nolly

TessieTwo said:


> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nolly said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for being so morbid. Sometimes though it is so hard to keep that hope alive. I haven't given up all hope just yet. It is the little doubts that creep into my mind in the middle of the night.
> 
> It WILL happen. When the time is right. I have to hold on to that belief. Without hope we have nothing.
> 
> Thank you for listening to me hunny. You are a real star. :flower:
> 
> 
> It can be tough to keep the belief, boundless optimism isn't my style but you can trust me when I say that I believe that we'll get to hold our babies, be it sooner or be it later.
> 
> That's what we are all here for, to support our ladies when times get tough and celebrate with them when the times are good! :dance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hopefully we will all have something to celebrate soon enough :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that a glimmer of PMA I can see....? :happydance:
> 
> And I've just noticed that we are due to test on the same day :thumbup: so fingers crossed and loads and loads of :dust:Click to expand...


Oh yeah hun!!! That will be 2 BFP on the 14th Aug please!!! Hold the mayo! 

PMA is creeping back a bit hun. I think its the f'ing CLOMID!!! GRRRR!!!! It either depresses me or turns me into a raving lunatic. At least I can blame clomid for making me feel shitty. Thats my excuse and I am sticking to it!!!! If the fecking clomid works though it is worth it and it does make me Ov! :thumbup:


ooh and loads of :dust: back at ya


----------



## Butterfly67

Nolly :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: - I am sure people don't mean to say things that will hurt but like the other ladies say, sometimes they don't really realise what they are saying. I'm sure I have said things in the past that might have been misconstrued just because i didn't know what it was like to be in that situation so please don't hold it against your godmother - and I wish you lots of :dust: for you to get a BFP very soon :hugs: :hugs:

Tek - welcome, sorry I don't have any words of wisdom for you other than cry for a bit and hopefully everything that happens to us makes us stronger the next time :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tekchick

Thanks so much ladies. 

Thus far I've called off work for a day, shopped online, and cried a lot. I'm actually feeling better at the moment so thought I'd write a quick note. 

I'm going to hop on the IUI board as well. What a ride it's been this month but just knowing there are other people out there that want a child as badly as I do is comforting. Luck and love to you all!


----------



## Jax41

Hey girls we must've been doing pretty well, I've had to scroll to p7 of threads to find this!! but today, I'm having a BAD day....

Last cycle only one BD, this cycle shaping up for another one BDer, it's my 'good' week this week and I've been told 'I've got a busy week at work, long hours, need to sleep, you can have it at the weekend'. We have fallen out big style. What is the point of asking him to do an SA when he won't even BD with me at the right time, no point whatsoever.... I'm going to sulk, cry and have a mega hissy fit, stand clear here I go.....

:sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy:

God I feel shitty!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Jax! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

You are asking for the SA bc you want a baby...what he chooses to do with the request is entirely up to him.....


----------



## Natsby

Oh Jax! I know how you feel, my OH is trying hard but if i think of all the months we haven´t caught the good moment because he wants to put it off until a bit later, or tomorrow, arggh so frustrating. Trouble is if you fight you certainly won´t feel like it, either of you!
My Oh has been a bit better since his SA, they proved he has lazy swimmers and I think for the first time it entered his head that it might not just happen, and it isn´t all my fault, but it took me a while to get him there. I would keep trying because you don´t want to waste time if he doesn´t have a good count and maybe needs some vits or something. Tell him if he gets a good result you´ll frame it for him and he can show all his mates what a MAN he is, (and if it is bad that you´ll call his mates about OV and leave him in peace!)JOKING!!


----------



## Butterfly67

What a bummer Jax, you would think you were asking him to cut his arm off or something!! Surely it is not too much to ask :hugs::hugs:

Just had an accident with a slatted table that I was standing on to paint the walls - just to sum up there is now one less slat and I have a very bruised leg plus a bump on my forehead. :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ouch Butterfly! :hugs:

I just don't know what to do.....Dmom what is the point of asking for an SA when he won't do it with me anyway, or certainly do it at the right time. I'm actually quite convinced now that this is my main prob, just no doing it enough. I feel like a right lightweight compared to the majority of you as he just doesn't put in the leg work. I asked him last night why are you avoiding me, like you say Butterfly anyone would think I've asked him to cut the f'ing thing off!!!! Btw he didn't reply (and I haven't even mentioned the SA).... I understand he works hard, has long days, but we all have to do that, I'm just asking for a quick one for God's sake not full on sesh!! 

Natsby, your joke made me smile, if only.... You're right though, fighting won't sort anything....I know he's a man and they don't geddit like us but he has skin thicker than a rhino's at the moment.

Thanks for listening to me :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...I guess I kind of see two things with the SA...

He either realizes there is a problem that can be fixed, should the SA not come back as we hope...

He realizes that his SA is great and it's a timing issue...

Either way, he cannot skirt the issue and if he still chooses not to DTD at the proper time, then you know you have an even bigger issue.

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...I guess I kind of see two things with the SA...
> 
> He either realizes there is a problem that can be fixed, should the SA not come back as we hope...
> 
> He realizes that his SA is great and it's a timing issue...
> 
> Either way, he cannot skirt the issue and if he still chooses not to DTD at the proper time, then you know you have an even bigger issue.
> 
> :hugs:

Yes I think he thinks his SA is great because of the 3 he already has. Perhaps he's not 100% sure of timing issues, but having been there dunnit 3 times (and more as they unfortunately had mc's) surely he know's there isn't a gooseberry bush???!!!!! :shrug: So yeeap, it's the bigger issue I'm scared of here now :nope: I think I really am going to be a sad, lonely, shrivelled up old bird before I know it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax....can you guys talke about TTC at all? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax and Butterfly....:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax....can you guys talke about TTC at all? :hugs:

We've talked/argued about/over having kids but never the nitty gritty of TTC. I don't think DH sees the need (it's obviously happened before without the need for much effort back in his 20s) and I was hopeful that I wouldn't have to.... I tell you if this kid ever puts in an appearance it is going to be an immaculate conception the rate I'm going!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...would DH go to one of your doctor appts and have the process explained to him by a medical professional?

Maybe if he hears from the 'expert' that the SA is really the easiest place to start, he might take it into consideration.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, how old is your DH's youngest kid?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...use me as the example...I haven't been able to have a sticky BFP since my DD, almost 15 years ago...crap changes, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...would DH go to one of your doctor appts and have the process explained to him by a medical professional?
> 
> Maybe if he hears from the 'expert' that the SA is really the easiest place to start, he might take it into consideration.

I'd like to think he's not completely naive but it's worth a shot, anything is worth a shot.... He's told me he's going to the Dr's on Monday (don't get excited it's about something else!), now is the time Jax.....c'mon girl!!!! :grr::grr::grr:

I know how you feel about being so tired about all of this :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Jax,
I have a feeling this answer will be an outright no, but.............

would either you or your dh consider doing IUI?
It takes timing nearly completely out of the equation, and you only need one sample from him for the entire month.
I've even heard of some places letting you bring the sample in from home (you just need to live very close, like within 30 mintues).

This way, you could do all of the work yourself and not involve him, get his stuff in a cup once, then take it to the docs.

Just a suggestion.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, how old is your DH's youngest kid?

14 Butterfly.....a lot can happen between now and then I know...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...use me as the example...I haven't been able to have a sticky BFP since my DD, almost 15 years ago...crap changes, lol.

Dmom :hugs: yea he had 3 in relatively quick succession and then his last 14 years ago, a lot can happen between now and then. He did say to me a while ago that fertility changes on both sides - nearly fell off my barstool!!

Dmom, have you had a BFP in that time even though it's not been sticky? x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax...use me as the example...I haven't been able to have a sticky BFP since my DD, almost 15 years ago...crap changes, lol.
> 
> Dmom :hugs: yea he had 3 in relatively quick succession and then his last 14 years ago, a lot can happen between now and then. He did say to me a while ago that fertility changes on both sides - nearly fell off my barstool!!
> 
> Dmom, have you had a BFP in that time even though it's not been sticky? xClick to expand...

Yes...more than a few.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax...use me as the example...I haven't been able to have a sticky BFP since my DD, almost 15 years ago...crap changes, lol.
> 
> Dmom :hugs: yea he had 3 in relatively quick succession and then his last 14 years ago, a lot can happen between now and then. He did say to me a while ago that fertility changes on both sides - nearly fell off my barstool!!
> 
> Dmom, have you had a BFP in that time even though it's not been sticky? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes...more than a few.:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :cry:


----------



## Jax41

readyformore said:


> Jax,
> I have a feeling this answer will be an outright no, but.............
> 
> would either you or your dh consider doing IUI?
> It takes timing nearly completely out of the equation, and you only need one sample from him for the entire month.
> I've even heard of some places letting you bring the sample in from home (you just need to live very close, like within 30 mintues).
> 
> This way, you could do all of the work yourself and not involve him, get his stuff in a cup once, then take it to the docs.
> 
> Just a suggestion.

Thanks Ready, have to say It's not something I've thought of, not got that far but maybe I have now without realising it! It's certainly a way I thought that he'd be able to do the SA, we live 10 mins walk from the Dr's. I'll investigate! Thank you :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, Natsby, Butterfly, Indigo, Ready - thanks for your words of advice and for helping me today, I'm feeling better than I did last night/this morning. I'm so sorry to bend your ears, I just need to get over myself and have it out with DH, but you've definitely helped me take a bit of the 'heat' out of how I feel so that it doesn't end up in a full scale row like it has done in the past. Girls :hugs: thanks :flower: x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, this is why we are here...:hugs:

Girls, you ALL have to join the November thread now...you know how I get if I have to play nicely with the general public on a daily basis.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, this is why we are here...:hugs:
> 
> Girls, you ALL have to join the November thread now...you know how I get if I have to play nicely with the general public on a daily basis.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, how old is your DH's youngest kid?
> 
> 14 Butterfly.....a lot can happen between now and then I know...Click to expand...

Yeah, my ex has a 13 yo and now he has low morphology so it can all change :cry: :hugs:




dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax...use me as the example...I haven't been able to have a sticky BFP since my DD, almost 15 years ago...crap changes, lol.
> 
> Dmom :hugs: yea he had 3 in relatively quick succession and then his last 14 years ago, a lot can happen between now and then. He did say to me a while ago that fertility changes on both sides - nearly fell off my barstool!!
> 
> Dmom, have you had a BFP in that time even though it's not been sticky? xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes...more than a few.:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, you ALL have to join the November thread now

The testing thread?

Nope no way. I don't venture into those scary places. :haha:


----------



## readyformore

dachsundmom said:


> Yes...more than a few.:nope:

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't like the testing threads either, but she bullied us into it....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## readyformore

It's self preservation for me.

Sorry, you won't see me there.


----------



## Natsby

I´ll go in, but to be honest I am sure it will be a no this month. I think I ov early and we missed it- Anyway DR on Friday so at least I can talk to someone and see if they can help us. I think I´m all out on PMA now, i used it all up last cycle. Now I´m sure I´ll never get another BFP and I´m too tired to cry about it.
Good grief someone shoot me now self pitying cow!!!!
We had a bad day, big car trouble with all our cars at the same time, Oh´s van seems to have died and mine didn´t pass it´s road test, then he broke the key to his car and they want tons of money to program a new one. We are spending more than the old wrecks are worth. But I did sell a sculpture at the wekend!! YAY! SO at least I can pay for my brakes. chin up ladies hugs all round.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> I´ll go in, but to be honest I am sure it will be a no this month. I think I ov early and we missed it- Anyway DR on Friday so at least I can talk to someone and see if they can help us. I think I´m all out on PMA now, i used it all up last cycle. Now I´m sure I´ll never get another BFP and I´m too tired to cry about it.
> Good grief someone shoot me now self pitying cow!!!!
> We had a bad day, big car trouble with all our cars at the same time, Oh´s van seems to have died and mine didn´t pass it´s road test, then he broke the key to his car and they want tons of money to program a new one. We are spending more than the old wrecks are worth. But I did sell a sculpture at the wekend!! YAY! SO at least I can pay for my brakes. chin up ladies hugs all round.

Oh Natsby. :hugs:

Glad to hear about selling a sculpture, but dang!


----------



## peacebaby

hi ladies

thanks for this thread...was flaming RED MAD when I came here but reading some of your LOL posts have put some of the fires out but not quite all....grrrrr....who you ask? The in-laws the FIL to be precise....are you ready for it? Sorry for the long post but allow me to elaborate.

last year when we started TTC OH and i decided I should stay home, i wanted to be relaxed and we thought it was going to happen...well you know, like in the movies, right? Well, uh no, no no no. a year and an MC later and here we still are..DH understands this but the FIL in particular has got his boxer shorts in twist about me not working. Now I've tried explaining to him as best I could in a nice way that I was taking a break from work (didn't want to out our TTC efforts)but no he goes on about it, he has been emailing me to get a job immediately (3 emails in 5 hours) as if I need more stress ...I lost my cool and replied to him that DH has a duty to provide for me....today he emails me back saying that this is "absurd" and that in this country (i'm from south africa, where women do actually have all the choices and freedoms we have here) couples ARE EXPECTED to both work and that other women would find "sitting at home boring" GRRRRRRR!!!!:evil::
he then said all I have to take care of is a small flat while 95% of women "in this country" do all that and still work full time. is that just unbelievably patronising and maddening or is it just my OV hormones?

Gimme that taser...and I'll take that baseball bat too...arghhh and it had to be this OV week.Oh the rage..help!

rant over, crime to be committed.


----------



## Indigo77

It's none of his phucking business. 
No, you are right to be mad. 
Your hubby should step in at this point, though.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby,grrrrr ,sounds like my hubby ATM :growlmad:,tell me wen u are heading over to your fil and I will come with you :haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are feeling better today ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Peacebaby, sorry to hear your FIL is giving you a hard time, I think a little lie is in order. Invent a disgusting medical complaint, I´m thinking overactive bowel sounds good, then give him gory details of why you can´t work, go on about it for a long time. This should serve to make him feel bad and shut him up for fear of hearing it all again.
Failing that tell him you work from home writing for a website (nearly true lol) I hope this month is your and that you BFP will shut him up.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> I´ll go in, but to be honest I am sure it will be a no this month. I think I ov early and we missed it- Anyway DR on Friday so at least I can talk to someone and see if they can help us. I think I´m all out on PMA now, i used it all up last cycle. Now I´m sure I´ll never get another BFP and I´m too tired to cry about it.
> Good grief someone shoot me now self pitying cow!!!!
> We had a bad day, big car trouble with all our cars at the same time, Oh´s van seems to have died and mine didn´t pass it´s road test, then he broke the key to his car and they want tons of money to program a new one. We are spending more than the old wrecks are worth. But I did sell a sculpture at the wekend!! YAY! SO at least I can pay for my brakes. chin up ladies hugs all round.

Natsby :hugs: right with you on the lost PMA mine has dunna bunk too. I'm closing my aim!!!! :gun:

Bad news about the cars, but well done for selling your sculputre!!! :happydance: Always the way though innit, get money in one hand for it go out in the other. Triple Bums!!! Take care xXx


----------



## Jax41

Peacebaby :hugs: blimey can't believe your FIL is casting such an opinion, I agree with Indigo, it's none of his business! Think Natsby's idea is really good :haha:

Seriously though, can't your DH just tell him to butt out?

Big hugs hun :hugs: xXx


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks every one! 

Despie, sorry to hear to hear you're having similiar issues, hope it gets better for you.:hugs: And yes, i'd take you along to knock down the doors but FIL lives in another country for most of the year, yet still manages to interfere.

Natsby, thanks i laughed hard at your idea, brilliant:thumbup: We actually did consider lying to him and now that seems like an idea whose time has come.
DH has been trying to defend me but FIL is sometimes so overbearing that i think the pressure from FIL also gets to DH and he feels somewhat torn. He has said he will email FIL and tell him its out of order. I just want FIL to leave me alone, he's been so critical of me and thinks all women can only feel worthy if we're slaving away and earning £££, like having children and a good quality home life is worthless. As of now, i'm going to ignore him. In the past i made a real effort, inviting him for lunch,being really nice etc when he's in the UK, well no more of that! 

Thanks for hearing me out ladies. Less anger today but not quite calm and peaceful yet, will get there!


----------



## peacebaby

Jax41 said:


> Hey girls we must've been doing pretty well, I've had to scroll to p7 of threads to find this!! but today, I'm having a BAD day....
> 
> Last cycle only one BD, this cycle shaping up for another one BDer, it's my 'good' week this week and I've been told 'I've got a busy week at work, long hours, need to sleep, you can have it at the weekend'. We have fallen out big style. What is the point of asking him to do an SA when he won't even BD with me at the right time, no point whatsoever.... I'm going to sulk, cry and have a mega hissy fit, stand clear here I go.....
> 
> :sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy:
> 
> God I feel shitty!!!!!!!!!!!

 hope you feeling better Jax. Don't know if this will help but if your OH is saying it's the long hours and tiredness, perhaps you could try to give him some natural supplements to boost the libido during your good week...like ashawaghnda powder and macca powder, double doses in the days leading to OV usually do the trick and you can tell him that it will give him more energy for his long working hours.it works a treat I tell you !


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,I like the advice u gave to jax ,that's wot I did with my oh ,I put him on the macca and horny goats weed ,def helps ,:thumbup:Glad u are just getting on with things and hope u feel at peace soon ,much love despie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

peacebaby said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls we must've been doing pretty well, I've had to scroll to p7 of threads to find this!! but today, I'm having a BAD day....
> 
> Last cycle only one BD, this cycle shaping up for another one BDer, it's my 'good' week this week and I've been told 'I've got a busy week at work, long hours, need to sleep, you can have it at the weekend'. We have fallen out big style. What is the point of asking him to do an SA when he won't even BD with me at the right time, no point whatsoever.... I'm going to sulk, cry and have a mega hissy fit, stand clear here I go.....
> 
> :sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy::sulk::sad2::hissy:
> 
> God I feel shitty!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> hope you feeling better Jax. Don't know if this will help but if your OH is saying it's the long hours and tiredness, perhaps you could try to give him some natural supplements to boost the libido during your good week...like ashawaghnda powder and macca powder, double doses in the days leading to OV usually do the trick and you can tell him that it will give him more energy for his long working hours.it works a treat I tell you !Click to expand...

Thanks Peacebaby (and Despie!), I think it'd be a good idea too esp if I tell him it'll help how he generally feels :winkwink:. He's making a stupendous effort at the moment to lose some weight and kick the 'have a pint/glass of wine a day' habit, but not for TTC purposes of course, don't care, it'll all help if he ever plays ball with me at the right time!!! 

I'm feeling a lot better than I did the other day thank you. I've accepted that this cycle is not going to get me my BFP (and trying not to stress about the wasted opportunity) but that I WILL talk to my DH properly, I have nothing whatsoever to lose as it can't get any worse than it is, and then next cycle who knows :shrug:

Anyways, not sure if any of you read your 'stars' but this was mine from one of the Sunday Newspaper supplement magazines for the week ahead and it's spooky!!! :shock:

"Scorpio - Some problems eventually go away of their own accord, but the planets suggest that the problem you are currently wrestling with needs to be dealt with immediately or it will continue to annoy you for weeks to come. You can ignore it if you like, but it won't ignore you"

BANG ON!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ong jax ,that is creepy ,:wacko:Seriously but my dh is almost 47 and the macca really helped with energy and stamina ,I think the first month on it he managed nine days in a row and I just told him I got it for him from the health shop as he was feeling run down .after we used it I told him he was bigger and harder down below and he started taking it himself instead of me having to give him it :haha::haha:,ATM anythings worth a go Hun,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Ong jax ,that is creepy ,:wacko:Seriously but my dh is almost 47 and the macca really helped with energy and stamina ,I think the first month on it he managed nine days in a row and I just told him I got it for him from the health shop as he was feeling run down .after we used it I told him he was bigger and harder down below and he started taking it himself instead of me having to give him it :haha::haha:,ATM anythings worth a go Hun,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie.....I love your style!!! :winkwink: Thanks for the top tip, I'm going to try him on it, I could live to regret this.....nine days in a row :shock: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ong jax ,that is creepy ,:wacko:Seriously but my dh is almost 47 and the macca really helped with energy and stamina ,I think the first month on it he managed nine days in a row and I just told him I got it for him from the health shop as he was feeling run down .after we used it I told him he was bigger and harder down below and he started taking it himself instead of me having to give him it :haha::haha:,ATM anythings worth a go Hun,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie.....I love your style!!! :winkwink: Thanks for the top tip, I'm going to try him on it, I could live to regret this.....nine days in a row :shock: xXxClick to expand...

Just lie back and think of England :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Reb S

Desperado167 said:


> Ong jax ,that is creepy ,:wacko:Seriously but my dh is almost 47 and the macca really helped with energy and stamina ,I think the first month on it he managed nine days in a row and I just told him I got it for him from the health shop as he was feeling run down .after we used it I told him he was bigger and harder down below and he started taking it himself instead of me having to give him it :haha::haha:,ATM anythings worth a go Hun,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!! Love it x


----------



## Natsby

Not a bad day really, but I have a cold which is really annoying! As soon as I start classes with small kids I get ill, mind you not surprising as Antonio (3) passed me his bogies this week, no kleenex, just the boogers!


----------



## Indigo77

Yuck! :haha:

Do they have Airborne over there?


----------



## Natsby

What is that?


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> Not a bad day really, but I have a cold which is really annoying! As soon as I start classes with small kids I get ill, mind you not surprising as Antonio (3) passed me his bogies this week, no kleenex, just the boogers!

:rofl:

You could always just say you are priming your immune system for your own kids.


----------



## peacebaby

Natsby said:


> Not a bad day really, but I have a cold which is really annoying! As soon as I start classes with small kids I get ill, mind you not surprising as Antonio (3) passed me his bogies this week, no kleenex, just the boogers!

Eek! Well, at least it's a practice run for when your own lil one comes along:thumbup:

hope the cold disappears and you feel better...fresh ginger tea is a good idea plus I've been told it warms the uterus (ayurvedic remedies) which is good for implantation. Have yourself a cuppa!


----------



## Natsby

Yeah my acupuncturist told me to take more ginger in my diet so I have it pretty much everyday now. In fact I think I´ll make a cup now, want one?


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Yeah my acupuncturist told me to take more ginger in my diet so I have it pretty much everyday now. In fact I think I´ll make a cup now, want one?

Where do u get this tea ,wot does it taste like?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

I just slice root ginger into a cup and put hot water in and some honey. Or i add ginger to my redbush tea. It is lovely, as long as you like ginger that is.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> I just slice root ginger into a cup and put hot water in and some honey. Or i add ginger to my redbush tea. It is lovely, as long as you like ginger that is.

Well I like ginger bread and ginger nuts :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie you can add fresh ginger to stir fries, curries, etc.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie you can add fresh ginger to stir fries, curries, etc.

O that would be way easier then ESP if I don't like the taste of the tea ,thsnks n.s :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I totally hate herbal tea, it alsways smells lovely but taste like mucky burn water :rofl:

But a little bit of peeled and finely chopped fresh ginger is awesome in curries, stirfries and pumpkin soup :thumbup: there's quite a few things you could introduce it to.


----------



## Natsby

Cookies are great as is cake too, also candied ginger is lovely and good for if you have swollen glands or are a bit under the weather. Ginger stops nausea so I hope you like it Despie you might need it after your bfp!


----------



## NorthStar

Fresh ginger is awesome, it's very tasty, I do a thai ginger chicken stirfry mmmmmmm

Really fancy some pumpking soup now..


----------



## peacebaby

Natsby said:


> Ginger stops nausea so I hope you like it Despie you might need it after your bfp!

yes, that's right, it's a good natural remedy for morning sickness. I make the tea like Natsby said with fresh ginger root, it takes some getting used to but now I actually quite enjoy it, I think it's better than most herbal teas. 

You can also add a bit of ginger to a smoothie, it adds a bit zing to the taste and provides warmth for the body.


----------



## Desperado167

Nats,I took your advice and bought myself some ginger chews from the health shop ,they are lovely :thumbup:Sweet hot soft ginger confection,spicy chewy and delicious ,:hugs:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby said:


> I just slice root ginger into a cup and put hot water in and some honey. Or i add ginger to my redbush tea. It is lovely, as long as you like ginger that is.

That sounds fantastic; I'm going to have to try it. I love ginger. You should see how quickly I can make a bag of crystallized ginger vanish. 

An Aussie company called Buderim makes these delicious little ginger jelly babies. They've got that wonderful ginger heat kick I love so much.


----------



## Desperado167

SuperAwesome said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I just slice root ginger into a cup and put hot water in and some honey. Or i add ginger to my redbush tea. It is lovely, as long as you like ginger that is.
> 
> That sounds fantastic; I'm going to have to try it. I love ginger. You should see how quickly I can make a bag of crystallized ginger vanish.
> 
> An Aussie company called Buderim makes these delicious little ginger jelly babies. They've got that wonderful ginger heat kick I love so much.Click to expand...

I got ginger chews today from holland and barret and they are delicious :thumbup:


----------



## SuperAwesome

Oooh, lucky! _*Googles*_


----------



## readyformore

I have a good recipe for chicken tacos with honey and ginger.

I haven't made it in ages, but it is SUPER good!

Hmmm....maybe for dinner tonight. I'm suddenly craving ginger, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Recipe please Ready! That sounds delicious :thumbup:.

I just discovered I'm £400 overdrawn with the bank thanks to my energy provider putting my bills and direct debits up by £170 a month for the last 3 months. WTF? I'm thinking of getting a couple of those JML snugglies (it's a blanket, but it has arms!) so that OH and I can sit here like a couple of old farts without the heating on. Man, at least I get paid today. But that's £400 of it already spoken for. I really should open my mail more often :blush:.
Also, my BFF who had the BFP last month? Well, it didn't stick. Same again this month. BFP and then massive bleeding and then BFN. Still, at least thanks to this thread I could sound knowledgeable about what might be causing her to get pg but for it not to stick. Now I feel bad for being jealous of her BFP :cry:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

keekeesaurus said:


> Recipe please Ready! That sounds delicious :thumbup:.
> 
> I just discovered I'm £400 overdrawn with the bank thanks to my energy provider putting my bills and direct debits up by £170 a month for the last 3 months. WTF? I'm thinking of getting a couple of those JML snugglies (it's a blanket, but it has arms!) so that OH and I can sit here like a couple of old farts without the heating on. Man, at least I get paid today. But that's £400 of it already spoken for. I really should open my mail more often :blush:.
> Also, my BFF who had the BFP last month? Well, it didn't stick. Same again this month. BFP and then massive bleeding and then BFN. Still, at least thanks to this thread I could sound knowledgeable about what might be causing her to get pg but for it not to stick. Now I feel bad for being jealous of her BFP :cry:.

First off, don't feel bad for being jealous, it's normal, even if you don't want to feel that way. You didn't make her miscarry. :hugs:

The recipe is super yummy! I made it that night too, lol. And while I was looking in my cookbook for the recipe, I came across a chicken and wild rice soup recipe. I made that last night. Awesome. :thumbup:

Here goes:
Spicy Chinese Chicken Tacos
3 boneless skinless chicken breast halves, cut into think strips
1 teaspoon grated gingerroot
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons soy sauce 
1 tablespoon honey
1 large green onion, sliced
1/2 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
taco shells and shredded lettuce

Spray skillet with nonstick spray and heat over medium-high until hot. Add chicken, gingerroot and garlic; cook and stir 3-5 minutes or until lightly browned. Reduce heat to low.

Add soy sauce, honey, green onion and crushed red pepper flakes; stir to coat. Cover; cook over low heat for 5 minutes, or until chicken is no longer pink, stirring occasionally.

Serve in shells and top as desired.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yum! I'm going to make that this weekend. Thank you!

:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee ,so sorry about your friend and the stupid bank :growlmad:hope u are feeling ok ,and try not to stress too much ESP after your big op ,try take it easy for a bit lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ready ,yummy recipe . I am def gonna try it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

keekee sorry bout all this stuff getting you down...energy companies are the pits, hope it's not EDF, they did the same to us last year. A suggestion would be to get a proper meter reading done & then call them up and on the basis of your meter reading insist that they re-calculate the bill or insist that they send out a meter reader for when you're actually there.experience with these fraudsters is that they base the bill on an estimate & think it's ok to hit you with a mega bill, usually they do this just as winter is setting in and the heating goes on. Most people just let it go and they get away with it so don't let them!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie :hugs: thank you sweetie.



peacebaby said:


> keekee sorry bout all this stuff getting you down...energy companies are the pits, hope it's not EDF, they did the same to us last year. A suggestion would be to get a proper meter reading done & then call them up and on the basis of your meter reading insist that they re-calculate the bill or insist that they send out a meter reader for when you're actually there.experience with these fraudsters is that they base the bill on an estimate & think it's ok to hit you with a mega bill, usually they do this just as winter is setting in and the heating goes on. Most people just let it go and they get away with it so don't let them!

:thumbup:I'm going to phone them tomorrow and threaten to take my custom elsewhere! Mind, they're all as bad as each other. We're with Eon and they're sh**te. You're right, peacebaby, I think they just assume most people will pay it and say nowt but by tomorrow I'll be PMSing all over the place so they won't know what's hit them :hissy:. Rar!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Am soooo not happy with body and DH today!! :growlmad:

Body is a being a total b*tch...temp dropped on 8dpo (accompanied by some spotting), stayed the same on 9dpo (some spotting), and this morning on 10dpo it dropped further (spotting again). I know the hag is coming and I'm not entirely thrilled about that or the fact that last month's LP was 16 and now I'm looking at a possible LP lasting all of 10 days.

DH is also being a total shite...why is it that I can take upwards of 5 pills a day, drink Robitussin for days on end (ewwww) , insert lube with injector tubes, regularly pee on assorted sticks ($$$ from my wallet), shove a thermometer in my gob every morning, and use cups to trap his "stuff" in my body (double ewwww) but he can't put forth enough effort to take one single daily vitamin to help the cause?? On top of that, I've been having weird on and off again heart palpations for the last three days and he could care less. Actually, he's even been irritated and snapped at me because I breathe harder when they occur...are you freaking kidding me?!?! :hissy:

Maybe it's just the witch coming, but holy hell this Oven is getting seriously overheated! :devil:


----------



## Natsby

Oh Hun I know how you feel, there are days when i could cheerfully do away with my OH over all this ttc stuff. (Mind you there are times over loads of things not just that.)
Sending hugs and sympathy and hope the witch stays away a bit longer to give you a longer LP. If not at least you get on to the next cycle and can hope for more luck then.:hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Natsby said:


> Oh Hun I know how you feel, there are days when i could cheerfully do away with my OH over all this ttc stuff. (Mind you there are times over loads of things not just that.)
> Sending hugs and sympathy and hope the witch stays away a bit longer to give you a longer LP. If not at least you get on to the next cycle and can hope for more luck then.:hugs:

Thanks Natsby :flower: I'm generally not one to lose my cool but this TTC thing is turning out to be more stress and disappointment then I orginally bargained for. I guess some days it all just accumulates to the point where one's cup gets too full and we're left with the urge to throw said cup at the head of DH/OH. All I know that is between DH and my chart, this weekend is turning out to be a total suck-fest :cry:


----------



## Natsby

It will get better hun, that is the one good thing about ttc there is always next cycle.
Your right though it is stress and disappointment and it is hard to take. I´m on cycle 13 or 14 now, (depending on if i count the cycle after the last mc) and it is tough. but when a new cycle starts I still hope it is the one and feel optimistic for a bit. One day it will happen, just have to hope my OH and i are still speaking when it does lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats...where is your chart? LOL

I need a visual aid.


----------



## Natsby

My Ovulation Chart 

but another bfn this morning:cry:


----------



## froliky2011

I just had an artificial insemination done this morning and my sister who is 2.5 years younger than me called about 1/2 hour afterwards to tell me she is pregnant. Wow! This is her third child and it was an accident!! I am hoping that was baby dust is the only thing I could think of. If I am still TTC when she gives birth next year it is going to be a tough road.


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> It will get better hun, that is the one good thing about ttc there is always next cycle.
> Your right though it is stress and disappointment and it is hard to take. I´m on cycle 13 or 14 now, (depending on if i count the cycle after the last mc) and it is tough. but when a new cycle starts I still hope it is the one and feel optimistic for a bit. One day it will happen, just have to hope my OH and i are still speaking when it does lol.

I agree with this Nats.

It is stressful and disappointing and hard to take.
And every cycle, I get optimistic prior to ov. 

And if DH and I aren't speaking :shrug:? I'll get his stuff in a cup and do IUI again :winkwink:.

There are points in our relationship when we don't see eye to eye, ttc is no different; neither is pregnancy or childrearing. You can't always get along. I just wish we could have sperm on demand to cover our bases when we do argue!

I would like to invent a sperm storage container to keep on hand so we can dose ourselves when we are ovulating. Imagine, having a month's worth of sperm to use on our special 3 fertile days!! 
(Yes, somehow, I feel that sperm is the answer to all of my infertility problems :blush:).


----------



## AnnaLaura

dose ourselves...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> but another bfn this morning:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> but another bfn this morning:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> but another bfn this morning:cry:

Oh crap!! :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Well, today is 9dpo and the :witch: just found me :cry: 
Another disappointment, but thanks to the kind words and support of you lovely ladies, I'm dusting myself off and gearing up hope for this next cycle. On the brightside, I guess I can look at this part of the journey as an opportunity to increase patience so that I'm a better parent...cause holy sh*t balls I'm gonna get one of those BFPs someday!

FX now crossed that November brings a more normal cycle as staring af this early is not something I want to become regular occurance. Thanks for the responses ladies...you're awesome :hugs: You've definitely helped to improve my day :thumbup:


----------



## peacebaby

Natsby said:


> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> but another bfn this morning:cry:

:hugs::hugs: 

still early testing though right? 

:dust:


----------



## Natsby

peacebaby said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> but another bfn this morning:cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> still early testing though right?
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

well that depends when I Ov, not sure if it was day 14 or 19. But today my temp dropped. It could be coz I stayed at my folks house and they don´t have a thick duvet like mine...but I think I´m out.:cry::cry::cry:
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats honey :hugs::flower:. 

My OH and I need to have a proper sit down discussion about TTC but I have psycho witch symptoms so I'm thinking today won't be a good day :nope:. I think I'm going to have to get all scientific on his ass and tell him that it's ok saying 'if it happens, it happens' but there are really only a couple of days a cycle it _can_ happen. He likes charts and stuff so who knows.

Hugs all round for you ladies having bad days :hugs:. TTC sucks the big one!


----------



## Desperado167

Nats ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Natsby said:


> that depends when I Ov, not sure if it was day 14 or 19. But today my temp dropped. It could be coz I stayed at my folks house and they don´t have a thick duvet like mine...but I think I´m out.:cry::cry::cry:
> My Ovulation Chart

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

as you said, thankfully there is always a next cycle and with each new cycle new hope, so hold onto this, you're doing all the right things and you will get there!

:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Oven bun and Natsby


----------



## sumatwsimit

peacebaby said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> that depends when I Ov, not sure if it was day 14 or 19. But today my temp dropped. It could be coz I stayed at my folks house and they don´t have a thick duvet like mine...but I think I´m out.:cry::cry::cry:
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> as you said, thankfully there is always a next cycle and with each new cycle new hope, so hold onto this, you're doing all the right things and you will get there!
> 
> :flower:Click to expand...

peacebaby, :flower: i have read a number of your comments on this 35+ forum and just want to say i think you are so lovely. the way you say and how you put things is so sweet. big hugs to you and hope you get your BFP real soon but PLEASE stick around still. love your warmth and positivity. :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

oh dear, suma, your kind words have brought sweet tears to me. Thank you and I could certainly say the same about you :flower::flower:. 

In truth EVERYONE in this group is just so lovely and so supportive, like family. I am so glad I graduated here from the 'after a loss group', I love this group.:hugs::hugs:

This may sound totally corny but I actually feel the joy and sadness of everyone facing the TTC challenge and I sometimes wish I really did have a magic baby wand like our baby dust fairy.

:hug:


----------



## Natsby

Yeah I wish you had one too, well try it and we will see if it works? Nothing sensible I do has worked so far so now I´m willing to try anything.
Joking aside it is true this is a great forum to be in. Thanks gals!!


----------



## readyformore

Well, I didn't have necessarily have a 'bad day', but...........

I ran into my primary ob/gyn (she's the one that removed my ovary and tube). Love her. She asked how ttc was going. She knows about how I have gone back to my RE and have done femara and IUI. 
We were talking about my fertility issues this time. How I have regular cycles, DH has good swimmers, etc. 
She told me that I probably have the reproductive capability of someone that is 43-44! I'm 34. I tried to hide my shock when she said that. But, it definately threw me off balance.
I wasn't prepared for it.

Still not sure what to do with that info.


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Ready. I can't believe she said that to you. :cry: you'll show her!!!!!


----------



## Natsby

Ready, poor you! A friend of mine had a tube removed after her first. She then got pregnant again, (by mistake) but after her second they said the remaining tube wasn´t working well and she def wouldn´t have any more. So she wasn´t careful, her third is called Melody and is a very healthy 6 year old now. 
Your ob didn´t say it wasn´t possible, she only thinks it might be more difficult, and I think you already know that. It wasn´t tactful but it doesn´t mean your out. It is also just a guess no one can know for sure. Chin up love it will happen.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Ready :hugs:. How tactless! And what exactly are you supposed to do with that? 

Sorry for being self indulgent but the booby swelling has gone down and I've taken the dressings off and....there is a real size discrepancy :cry:. The left one (normal breast that's augmented) is definitely bigger by a cup size or more than the right one (mastectomy and implant) and I'm a bit gutted. Bum, bugg3r, b0ll0cks. My lovely OH said he could tell just after the op but he thought that there might be some 'settling in' and that eventually the swelling would go down and they'd look the same. Damn. My follow up appointment is in 4 weeks so I guess I should just see what happens then and stop being such a drama queen. For some reason I'm finding this harder to cope with than having no boob and a concave chest :shrug:.

Thanks for listening :hugs: to everyone having a bad day...


----------



## Natsby

Oh Keekee what a horrid surprise! I wonder why that has happened? Is there any chance one may still have more swelling than the other? Or that you boob underneath the implant is changing size where as the other one won´t. Mine change size a lot through out the month, although I see you are cd five so I suppose that isn´t the right time for that. I hope you can get it sorted out at your next appointment. Can you call in advance and ask what they think?
Sending hugs and I hope the day gets better for you soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keekee...my cousin's left boob was almost a full cup size larger than her right one for 6 months...it took about that long for the swelling to go down and for the implant to find it's happy place.

Her surgeon told her to massage them everyday...I guess it helps.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee ,my Sil had the same problem and it took four months for her swelling to come down and her breasts are now the same size ,maybe u could fon and speak to someone from the hospital just to reassure you ,it will all work out for you lovely ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: keekee but I would say yes it is probably still early days for the swelling to go down completely. Good idea to try and get a phone consult but hope what the other ladies have said will reassure you a bit :hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats, dmom, despie, butterfly :hugs:.
Thank you lovely ladies...I guess I need to give it time and wait and see (and massage! :thumbup:) until my appointment. I thought about phoning up but my friend said they'd just tell me to wait as there would still be swelling etc.. I'm just so impatient! And stressed. I think the TTC thing is also starting to get to me.

I do feel better though after your posts - love you gals! :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Keekee you sure you haven't been doing too much of the old :holly:??!! Seriously though, I'm so sorry that you're disappointed but yes maybe it's early days and you've gotta try some of that horrible P word, but we're always here for you :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## readyformore

:hugs: Keekee.

I wish your boobs looked picture perfect after surgery, but I agree with what has already been said. 
It can take a long time for the swelling to go down.

Until then, have DH give them a nightly rub. :winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Keekee you sure you haven't been doing too much of the old :holly:??!! Seriously though, I'm so sorry that you're disappointed but yes maybe it's early days and you've gotta try some of that horrible P word, but we're always here for you :hugs::hugs::kiss:

:rofl:
Thank you Jax, that made me roffle :thumbup:.
The P word...? *shudder*



readyformore said:


> :hugs: Keekee.
> 
> I wish your boobs looked picture perfect after surgery, but I agree with what has already been said.
> It can take a long time for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Until then, have DH give them a nightly rub. :winkwink:

:thumbup: :haha:

Thank you so much for your replies, you big lovelies. 
:hugs:
I just need to be patient. That's another P word I hate :nope:.


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee you sure you haven't been doing too much of the old :holly:??!! Seriously though, I'm so sorry that you're disappointed but yes maybe it's early days and you've gotta try some of that horrible P word, but we're always here for you :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> :rofl:
> Thank you Jax, that made me roffle :thumbup:.
> The P word...? *shudder*
> 
> 
> 
> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Keekee.
> 
> I wish your boobs looked picture perfect after surgery, but I agree with what has already been said.
> It can take a long time for the swelling to go down.
> 
> Until then, have DH give them a nightly rub. :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> Thank you so much for your replies, you big lovelies.
> :hugs:
> I just need to be patient. That's another P word I hate :nope:.Click to expand...

That's the one I'm talking about Keekee!!! :thumbup:


----------



## readyformore

keekeesaurus said:


> My follow up appointment is in 4 weeks so I guess I should just see what happens then and stop being such a drama queen. For some reason I'm finding this harder to cope with than having no boob and a concave chest :shrug:.
> 
> Thanks for listening :hugs: to everyone having a bad day...

Just wanted to add that you should not feel bad about being a drama queen (you're not even acting like one, btw).
We all have our sore spots. Mine is infertility. Yours is boobs.

It's ok to be upset. I think we all understand how upset we can get over boobs! :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

readyformore said:


> Just wanted to add that you should not feel bad about being a drama queen (you're not even acting like one, btw).
> We all have our sore spots. Mine is infertility. Yours is boobs.
> 
> It's ok to be upset. I think we all understand how upset we can get over boobs! :hugs:

Thanks ready, you're a star :hugs::flower:.

Jax - I thought the P word was positivity! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

keekeesaurus said:


> I thought the P word was positivity! :haha:

:grr: :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Ready, the gynae lady is clearly not schooled in sensitivity and diplomacy! Perhaps she was trying to convey that it may take a bit longer? Anyway, the best thing to do with what she said is use it to fuel your drive and inspiration, i know its easier said than done..but just imagine bumping into her again with a lovely Bump or Baby in hand when she'll have to eat up those words. I have read some older posts on Bnb of ladies who conceived after Western doctors totally wrote them off. My acu lady worked at well known fertility clinic and she tells me she has seen loads of women that dr's call "worst case scenarios" happily conceive and carry to term! :flower:

keekee, i think what Natsby said is a more than likely explanation. An ex-colleague had a similar experience and being a lawyer she got mad and threatened to sue (yes, just like in the movies!) but eventually her body settled down, she was real pleased with the assets and was forced to hold back on the legal action! 

:hugs:


----------



## readyformore

peacebaby said:


> Ready, the gynae lady is clearly not schooled in sensitivity and diplomacy! Perhaps she was trying to convey that it may take a bit longer? Anyway, the best thing to do with what she said is use it to fuel your drive and inspiration, i know its easier said than done..but just imagine bumping into her again with a lovely Bump or Baby in hand when she'll have to eat up those words. I have read some older posts on Bnb of ladies who conceived after Western doctors totally wrote them off. My acu lady worked at well known fertility clinic and she tells me she has seen loads of women that dr's call "worst case scenarios" happily conceive and carry to term! :flower:

Thanks peacebaby. 
It wasn't actually said in a negative way (if that's possible), it was more matter of fact. She wasn't even really out of line. It was more like she was saying why I'm dealing with infertility again. We both are pretty sure that I'm headed for an early menopause.
I have been trying to accept that fact. But, I thought my body was a few years ahead of itself, not an entire decade.

In her defense, she is one of the main reasons that I haven't stopped ttc. She keeps telling me that, "it will happen, you have a couple of strikes against you, but just keep going." So, she has certaintly not written me off. 

But, dang! 10 years!! :wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

sorry ready, my bad and she's forgiven then:thumbup:

i know we have to be realistic but sheesh, +10 yrs is too much me thinks!


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> Well, I didn't have necessarily have a 'bad day', but...........
> 
> I ran into my primary ob/gyn (she's the one that removed my ovary and tube). Love her. She asked how ttc was going. She knows about how I have gone back to my RE and have done femara and IUI.
> We were talking about my fertility issues this time. How I have regular cycles, DH has good swimmers, etc.
> She told me that I probably have the reproductive capability of someone that is 43-44! I'm 34. I tried to hide my shock when she said that. But, it definately threw me off balance.
> I wasn't prepared for it.
> 
> Still not sure what to do with that info.

I would have asked how she came up with that random number--statistics, or what? It seems like a major conclusion to be tossed around in a casual conversation. :nope: I agree with Peacebaby's comment that maybe she meant it would take longer, in her opinion. I assume your RE hasn't said anything like that.


----------



## readyformore

AnnaLaura said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't have necessarily have a 'bad day', but...........
> 
> I ran into my primary ob/gyn (she's the one that removed my ovary and tube). Love her. She asked how ttc was going. She knows about how I have gone back to my RE and have done femara and IUI.
> We were talking about my fertility issues this time. How I have regular cycles, DH has good swimmers, etc.
> She told me that I probably have the reproductive capability of someone that is 43-44! I'm 34. I tried to hide my shock when she said that. But, it definately threw me off balance.
> I wasn't prepared for it.
> 
> Still not sure what to do with that info.
> 
> I would have asked how she came up with that random number--statistics, or what? It seems like a major conclusion to be tossed around in a casual conversation. :nope: I agree with Peacebaby's comment that maybe she meant it would take longer, in her opinion. I assume your RE hasn't said anything like that.Click to expand...

Unfortunately, it was based on my history of having lost an ovary, having a not so great FSH and AMH, history of infertility at 24 and 34, and a family history of my mom and her sisters being menopausal at 43. 

So, no, it wasn't being tossed around. It was based on my history and clinical information. :nope:

Still, if I can squeeze in one more baby, that would be ....... :cry: (good tears) beyond amazing :cloud9:. 

My RE wasn't impressed. But, when I told her that I thought maybe my ovary was overworked and tired, she admitted that it was a possibility.

They both seem to think it's very possible that I'll have a baby. So that's good.

I just was hoping to have the option to have a baby in my late 30s and early 40s. 
I kind of feel like the option has been taken away, kwim?


----------



## Natsby

If your still bleeding you not out yet love. I hope you get your LO soon.


----------



## readyformore

You too Natsby!

Let us know what your test results are. :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

readyformore said:


> Unfortunately, it was based on my history of having lost an ovary, having a not so great FSH and AMH, history of infertility at 24 and 34, and a family history of my mom and her sisters being menopausal at 43.
> 
> So, no, it wasn't being tossed around. It was based on my history and clinical information. :nope:
> 
> Still, if I can squeeze in one more baby, that would be ....... :cry: (good tears) beyond amazing :cloud9:.
> 
> My RE wasn't impressed. But, when I told her that I thought maybe my ovary was overworked and tired, she admitted that it was a possibility.
> 
> They both seem to think it's very possible that I'll have a baby. So that's good.
> 
> I just was hoping to have the option to have a baby in my late 30s and early 40s.
> I kind of feel like the option has been taken away, kwim?


This reminds me of something in a book I read, that people will believe something because they want it to be true, or _are afraid it might be true_. I know this has been something I've struggled with since I "woke up" to my age last year. I've read all the horrible statistics about reproductive age and sometimes become very down about it. I'm just afraid it might be true, for me personally. Which is a fallacy of some type.

Another time I was listening to a podcast and the host was talking about the economic crisis. She said that some people will prosper during bad times and why can't it be you? That stuck with me and I think about it in relation to TTC. Other women who supposedly have the deck stacked against them like me go on to have a baby. Why not me, too? And why not you? :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Good point Anna. I have always thought like this about the big things in my life. When I got into my art school it was very tough to get a place and the everyone said so. But I thought well they have to give it to someone, might as well be me. Same with so many other things, and often it is me, and i try not to mind when it isn´t. With TTc so far it isn´t me but I´m waiting until it is!!


----------



## SuperAwesome

Argh! I see that Duggar family is expecting baby #20! 

Wow. Just...wow.


----------



## readyformore

SuperAwesome said:


> Argh! I see that Duggar family is expecting baby #20!
> 
> Wow. Just...wow.

I love the Duggars! Seriously, no joke. 
It's one of the 2 shows I actually record.

And DANG IT!! You just ruined the show for me tonight! :haha:


----------



## readyformore

Just watched the show.

You know how old Michelle is? 

She's 45!! Woohoo!


----------



## readyformore

Oops. Sorry. That was way too positive of a comment on the bad day sticky. :haha:


----------



## googly

Am I the only one who doesn't know who the Duggars are?!

<runs to Google>


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> And DANG IT!! You just ruined the show for me tonight! :haha:

Sorry! It was all over cnn.com and other news sources. :D


----------



## readyformore

SuperAwesome said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> And DANG IT!! You just ruined the show for me tonight! :haha:
> 
> Sorry! It was all over cnn.com and other news sources. :DClick to expand...

Well.........I........um..............

I don't watch the news. :blush:

It's too sad and makes me upset. I just pretend everything is ok and trust my DH will tell me otherwise. :dohh:

I call this my IBB (ignorant bubble of bliss). IBB also applies to when you are raising young children and you are sure that the teenage years won't be as bad as everyone says.


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha ready, my OH is a newsaholic so I get so much news on his fortnight off than when he away working offshore I don't watch it at all.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Ugh. I think I may have to punch my DH right in the kisser!! :grr: Can someone please explain to me how it's possible for him to chirp on about how he wants us to get pregnant but then turn around and literally yell at me because doesn't want to have sex?!?! Well dear, you're an educated man so I suppose I can assume that you are smart enough to know that you have to do one to get the other, right? :dohh: I have fertile cm and he has a BlackBerry addiction...FML. Sorry hun if I'm more interested in having a baby then laying in bed watching you man-handle your phone for hours on end! :hissy:

Okay, rant over... :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jizz in a softcup, lol.


----------



## SuperAwesome

readyformore said:


> It's too sad and makes me upset. I just pretend everything is ok and trust my DH will tell me otherwise. :dohh:

That's okay, the only news I can stand to watch is The Colbert Report and The Daily Show. It's all so ludicrous and messed up that I need it delivered with humor and sarcasm.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Jizz in a softcup, lol.

lol Dmom! Too bad they don't make those things in the likeness of a BlackBerry as I'm sure he'd be all over it if they did! God I hate that freakin' phone!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

OvenBunWanted said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jizz in a softcup, lol.
> 
> lol Dmom! Too bad they don't make those things in the likeness of a BlackBerry as I'm sure he'd be all over it if they did! God I hate that freakin' phone!!!Click to expand...

No, but he can get the porn on the Bberry he needs to jizz in the softcup.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

OvenBunWanted said:


> Ugh. I think I may have to punch my DH right in the kisser!! :grr: Can someone please explain to me how it's possible for him to chirp on about how he wants us to get pregnant but then turn around and literally yell at me because doesn't want to have sex?!?! Well dear, you're an educated man so I suppose I can assume that you are smart enough to know that you have to do one to get the other, right? :dohh: I have fertile cm and he has a BlackBerry addiction...FML. Sorry hun if I'm more interested in having a baby then laying in bed watching you man-handle your phone for hours on end! :hissy:
> 
> Okay, rant over... :cry:

:growlmad::nope:Sorry Hun ,hope u can talk him round ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

SuperAwesome said:


> readyformore said:
> 
> 
> It's too sad and makes me upset. I just pretend everything is ok and trust my DH will tell me otherwise. :dohh:
> 
> That's okay, the only news I can stand to watch is The Colbert Report and The Daily Show. It's all so ludicrous and messed up that I need it delivered with humor and sarcasm.Click to expand...

Do you ever watch Bill Maher? I love him. We happen to be news junkies in my house and it's actually quite interesting bc DH and I do not share the same political beliefs at all.:wacko:


----------



## peacebaby

ovenbun best thing to do is secretly feed him heavy doses of libido launching powders in the week prior to your fertile time ...a potent combination of maca, ashwaghanda and bee pollen disguised in a lovely fruit smoothie or warm choc drink does the trick. It could work now too if you have any of these goodies. Then when you don't feel like his services, stop the feed. Sounds cruel but...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> ovenbun best thing to do is secretly feed him heavy doses of libido launching powders in the week prior to your fertile time ...a potent combination of maca, ashwaghanda and bee pollen disguised in a lovely fruit smoothie or warm choc drink does the trick. It could work now too if you have any of these goodies. Then when you don't feel like his services, stop the feed. Sounds cruel but...:thumbup:[/QUOTE Sounds like my kinda plan :haha::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

peacebaby said:


> ovenbun best thing to do is secretly feed him heavy doses of libido launching powders in the week prior to your fertile time ...a potent combination of maca, ashwaghanda and bee pollen disguised in a lovely fruit smoothie or warm choc drink does the trick. It could work now too if you have any of these goodies. Then when you don't feel like his services, stop the feed. Sounds cruel but...:thumbup:

:rofl: That's actually quite genius! Would I need all three or would just maca work?


----------



## Butterfly67

Right, I need to post here today. Feeling crappy. Why do we get these stupid lines that are not really there? In a way I am glad I got it as just for a little while I had some hope but of course as usual that is shot in the foot by another BFN :cry::cry: Today should be a good day but now I feel so sh*t I just finished off all the biscuits and now feel :sick: :dohh: Tomorrow is my birthday - it was always supposed to be a special one as I will be 44 on 11/11/11 but now it is turning crap because a) none of my friends are around b) 44 should really be the end of my ttc journey c) AF is due d) my lodger has just informed me that he has the day off so the fun I was planning with the ex who was going to come up for my Bday is now on hold e) my mum has just advised me that I need to stay with her for the ONE F*CKING DAY that I will O next month which will be more than likely my last shot.

f*ck I hate this.

and I am broke

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh M! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I can't get there until next summer.:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

In a way it would be a lot easier to "get a man in to do it" I think sometimes :wacko: 

OvenBun when you're past the stage of literally wanting to throttle him he needs to get the message good and proper, sometimes this takes a while (how long have you been TTC?) 

Butterfly sorry you are having a totally shitty day :hugs: not much I can say sometimes the universe just craps on a person :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

O butterfly ,:cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Butterfly67 said:


> Right, I need to post here today. Feeling crappy. Why do we get these stupid lines that are not really there? In a way I am glad I got it as just for a little while I had some hope but of course as usual that is shot in the foot by another BFN :cry::cry: Today should be a good day but now I feel so sh*t I just finished off all the biscuits and now feel :sick: :dohh: Tomorrow is my birthday - it was always supposed to be a special one as I will be 44 on 11/11/11 but now it is turning crap because a) none of my friends are around b) 44 should really be the end of my ttc journey c) AF is due d) my lodger has just informed me that he has the day off so the fun I was planning with the ex who was going to come up for my Bday is now on hold e) my mum has just advised me that I need to stay with her for the ONE F*CKING DAY that I will O next month which will be more than likely my last shot.
> 
> f*ck I hate this.
> 
> and I am broke
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

NorthStar said:


> In a way it would be a lot easier to "get a man in to do it" I think sometimes :wacko:
> 
> OvenBun when you're past the stage of literally wanting to throttle him he needs to get the message good and proper, sometimes this takes a while (how long have you been TTC?)
> 
> Butterfly sorry you are having a totally shitty day :hugs: not much I can say sometimes the universe just craps on a person :growlmad:


Thanks NorthStar :flower: We've technically been trying since August (the month we got married) but as we've been together for over 9 years, there have been many discussions about starting a family. He had said so many times that he was looking forward to TTC but now it's all arguments about sex. I'll be perfectly honest and say that he's never had the best libido but now it's even worse. He is so wrapped up in his phone that I can hardly even talk to him...any interruption sets him off...especially me initating sex. :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

My OH was a bit casual about the timing thing the first month or two till I sat him down and forced him to watch a conception video (and I DON'T mean a porno) and explained the whole 12 hours and egg is dead scenario.

Basically you have to put the fear of god into them, sadly.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Right, I need to post here today. Feeling crappy. Why do we get these stupid lines that are not really there? In a way I am glad I got it as just for a little while I had some hope but of course as usual that is shot in the foot by another BFN :cry::cry: Today should be a good day but now I feel so sh*t I just finished off all the biscuits and now feel :sick: :dohh: Tomorrow is my birthday - it was always supposed to be a special one as I will be 44 on 11/11/11 but now it is turning crap because a) none of my friends are around b) 44 should really be the end of my ttc journey c) AF is due d) my lodger has just informed me that he has the day off so the fun I was planning with the ex who was going to come up for my Bday is now on hold e) my mum has just advised me that I need to stay with her for the ONE F*CKING DAY that I will O next month which will be more than likely my last shot.
> 
> f*ck I hate this.
> 
> and I am broke
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh Butterfly!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a totally crappy day. Okay, so you can't change tomorrow, unfortunately, it's gonna happen....but couldn't you let your Mum know that's it's just not a good day. My Mum invites me over for dinner and I have to admit, no can do cos 'tonight's the night'!! 

I hate it all too, and am heading for the same problems as Ovenbun, I can feel my mid-month melt down warming up already....

Ovenbun, :hugs: I know EXACTLY how you feel I had this problem last month and am hoping not to get a repeat [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; as although my DH has 3 kids already I don't think he has a clue about the magic 12 hours and maximising your chances (there again his chances 24 years ago were sooo much better than now!), he thinks I'm just a sex pest and yes we argue about it too!

Massive hugs to both of you today, I'm thinking about you both xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Jax, unfortunately she has a hospital appointment and needs someone to stay overnight and of course it has to fall on that day :dohh:

Hope you manage to get him onside this month Jax :hugs::hugs:

OvenBun :hugs::hugs: why do they make it so hard? :growlmad:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks Jax, unfortunately she has a hospital appointment and needs someone to stay overnight and of course it has to fall on that day :dohh:
> 
> Hope you manage to get him onside this month Jax :hugs::hugs:
> 
> OvenBun :hugs::hugs: why do they make it so hard? :growlmad:

I know right! :growlmad: As if it isn't hard enough dealing with the misgivings of nature they have to add to the stress! I was so upset that I hardly got any sleep and now today I'm feeling like complete shite. At least I have all you lovely and understanding ladies :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

ovenbun maca works fabulously make sure its good quality though, trust me all his tech gadgets won't stand up to a double dose of it! plus it's really good for the swimmers. the fun part is that he will actually think it's all up to him, as if he is choosing the right time! men just don't get it do they? so reverse psychology is often the only option. oh and that video idea is brilliant too...fx'd for you, he'll come round to it however you decide to deal with it. :hugs: 

butterfly, sorry, hope things get better soon... is there someone else who stay with your mom for the night, a good friend or relative? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Ovenbun-Have you tried a more direct approach? Don't talk or ask at all. Just go for the goods.
I am thinking VERY direct. Like, put your face in his pants direct. He just may set down his phone. I may or may not know this from personal experience. :blush:

If he doesn't, then I think you have the right to give him a good hard kick to the nuts!!

Dang men!

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Look once my OH got the message he was absolutely fine, he flat out asks me now if it's TTC sex or not - he's a very direct kind of bloke.

And he's generally willing but often that willingness occurs between 03:00 - 05:00 as in AM - he's a nightwalker! 

But you have to give 'em the message that it's shagging first and gadgets later.


----------



## readyformore

Or, while he's reading his phone, you could always go to the bedroom with your phone, take some 'self portraits' and send him a phone message. 

Again, I may or may not know this from experience. :blush: But, if I had tried it, I am guessing that I would have heard foot steps coming my way after 2 pictures. :haha:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

readyformore said:


> Ovenbun-Have you tried a more direct approach? Don't talk or ask at all. Just go for the goods.
> I am thinking VERY direct. Like, put your face in his pants direct. He just may set down his phone. I may or may not know this from personal experience. :blush:
> 
> If he doesn't, then I think you have the right to give him a good hard kick to the nuts!!
> 
> Dang men!
> 
> :hugs:

:rofl: I nearly just peed myself reading that!! I haven't tried face in the pants direct but I have tried a little tickle to the twig and berries direct :haha: Unfortunately he's not a really sexual person so I immediately get the "leave me alone" response. I think I may just have to get a wee bit more sneaky and slip him some maca :winkwink: It is safe right?? He may be a sloth but he's still my sloth...


----------



## OvenBunWanted

NorthStar said:


> Look once my OH got the message he was absolutely fine, he flat out asks me now if it's TTC sex or not - he's a very direct kind of bloke.
> 
> And he's generally willing but often that willingness occurs between 03:00 - 05:00 as in AM - he's a nightwalker!
> 
> But you have to give 'em the message that it's shagging first and gadgets later.

You are totally right! Whether it's regarding shagging or just conversation, I really need to put my foot down regarding that phone. I should definitely be more important than a gadget! Hmmm, I think I'm going to enforce a no BlackBerry in the bed rule :nope:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Right, I need to post here today. Feeling crappy. Why do we get these stupid lines that are not really there? In a way I am glad I got it as just for a little while I had some hope but of course as usual that is shot in the foot by another BFN :cry::cry: Today should be a good day but now I feel so sh*t I just finished off all the biscuits and now feel :sick: :dohh: Tomorrow is my birthday - it was always supposed to be a special one as I will be 44 on 11/11/11 but now it is turning crap because a) none of my friends are around b) 44 should really be the end of my ttc journey c) AF is due d) my lodger has just informed me that he has the day off so the fun I was planning with the ex who was going to come up for my Bday is now on hold e) my mum has just advised me that I need to stay with her for the ONE F*CKING DAY that I will O next month which will be more than likely my last shot.
> 
> f*ck I hate this.
> 
> and I am broke
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh Butterfly!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry you're having a totally crappy day. Okay, so you can't change tomorrow, unfortunately, it's gonna happen....but couldn't you let your Mum know that's it's just not a good day. My Mum invites me over for dinner and I have to admit, no can do cos 'tonight's the night'!!
> 
> I hate it all too, and am heading for the same problems as Ovenbun, I can feel my mid-month melt down warming up already....
> 
> Ovenbun, :hugs: I know EXACTLY how you feel I had this problem last month and am hoping not to get a repeat [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; as although my DH has 3 kids already I don't think he has a clue about the magic 12 hours and maximising your chances (there again his chances 24 years ago were sooo much better than now!), he thinks I'm just a sex pest and yes we argue about it too!
> 
> Massive hugs to both of you today, I'm thinking about you both xXxClick to expand...

Thanks Jax :hugs: I hope the month gets better for us both. My DH doesn't know it yet but he's getting a proper earful tonight :growlmad: If they don't get their arses in gear I vote we all just form a club and lock the boys away in a room together :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

readyformore said:


> Or, while he's reading his phone, you could always go to the bedroom with your phone, take some 'self portraits' and send him a phone message.
> 
> Again, I may or may not know this from experience. :blush: But, if I had tried it, I am guessing that I would have heard foot steps coming my way after 2 pictures. :haha:

:rofl: That is awesome! I may just have to give it a go...though knowing my luck I'd shag up royally and send them to my boss :blush: Note to self: delete all previous text contacts in phone before sending cheeky photos :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

No worries, well for me I could care less if D wants to stay up all night playing PGA Golf on the Playstation, I'll be in bed reading my own gadget (ebook) and then sleeping at night, like a normal person. I should mention that he works offshore so his sleeping pattern is most unlike mine, and when he's home he's not working at all so CAN stay up all night.

But if it's Ov time it's sex first - he understands this. He likes sex though so it's not a huge problem, and occasionally I will agree to this middle of the night business just to keep the interest levels up :haha:

No point being subtle with blokes, ready is right.


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies! :flower:

First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.

I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.

It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!

Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset. 

He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!

Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?

I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly, Ovenbun.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## readyformore

Sus09 said:


> Hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.
> 
> I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.
> 
> It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!
> 
> Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset.
> 
> He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!
> 
> Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?
> 
> I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.

:hugs: Sus

My DH and I have been together for 16 years. Honestly, I didn't even know that men could have performance anxiety until 2 years ago when my friend told me about her husband's issues. 

Then, a few months ago, things spun out of control and my husband lost it while we were trying to bd. 
I really felt that my life was a disaster! Not only was I not pregnant, but now we couldn't even have good sex! :cry:

I know that I handled the incident wrong. Crying in bed when he's ashamed isn't going to help. But honestly, it had never happened to us and I was so disappointed and felt ill prepared to deal with it.

I have taken a lot of pressure off of it and given him a lot of reassurance. He even saw a urologist to ask for help (it might sound extreme, but again, we both freaked. We were worried about the rest of our lives. Yes, a bit dramatic, which didn't help at all).

I think that the doctor telling him that there is nothing wrong with him and that all he needed was to get his confidence back helped immensly. Would your husband be willing to see a doc? I feel that this really helped to get us back on the right track.

I'm sorry you missed your cycle. When you're ttc, there is almost nothing worse than knowing you have lost your hope for that month.

I hope his penis starts working for you again soon. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Ready!!:hugs:

It is the first time it has hapened to us. It was weird as I did not think that could happen. 
And like you say I did react in the wrong way, by me being upset it just made him more upset and more stressed, it made matters really bad and he could not perform at all the other nights.

The poor thing tried a lot last night and we did manage to BD, however I will never tell him we had missed the cycle as he would feel terrible. I needed to tell him a white lie just to reasure him.

I really appreciate your advice. He will go to the doctor, again just reasurance.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :hugs: that sucks arse, nothing else I can say really.

Likely it's a one off though, maybe make sure to get in some non TTC sex now you're in the LP and there's no pressure.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks NorthStar :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, I do have to show him that I want him when I am not ttc as well! just to reasure him!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Sus09 said:


> Hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.
> 
> I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.
> 
> It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!
> 
> Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset.
> 
> He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!
> 
> Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?
> 
> I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.

Sorry Sus :hugs: :hugs: I really hope it all gets sorted out for you soon. I say ditto on the idea of checking with the Dr...especially if it's an ongoing problem that he's having. It's happened to my DH once or twice so I know that it can be frusturating for both people. Keep your head up as this too shall pass :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,there's not much else I can say but yes it's happened to my oh as well ,u are not alone:hugs: ,the macca is great and lots of women have had success with it including me ,we all have your back Hun keep at it and am sure u will get your sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi sus 

sorry that both you and OH are going through so much stress.:hugs:

I got some incredibly high quality red maca from a london based website called runners fuel, one bag has lasted ages so its really worth it. 

I would also suggest you try Aswaghanda, it is an Indian herb used for thousands of years, not expensive at all and is specifically for the male reproductive system. Both these are safe for men. 

hope these help :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, Butterfly and oven :hugs::hugs::hugs:. And more :hugs:.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks Jax, unfortunately she has a hospital appointment and needs someone to stay overnight and of course it has to fall on that day :dohh:
> 
> Hope you manage to get him onside this month Jax :hugs::hugs:
> 
> OvenBun :hugs::hugs: why do they make it so hard? :growlmad:

Butterfly, Happy Birthday lovely :kiss: I'm thinking about you again today :flower:

Ahhh, now I understand about your Mum thing, can your sister not help? 

Well I'm def buying some Macca at the weekend, I know a lot of you have told me and I've not listened but I am now!! :haha: 'cos I got the 'I'm tired' excuse last night when I thought we'd have a warm up lap before our 'marathon' next week - in my dreams......

Hey, at least it's Friday girls!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.
> 
> I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.
> 
> It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!
> 
> Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset.
> 
> He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!
> 
> Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?
> 
> I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.

Ahh Sus, now I know why the sad face and can completely understand .....I'm so sorry you're both having absolutely shitty time of it, I know so well how you feel 'another wasted cycle'. Mine doesn't get performance issues, he just doesn't perform, full stop not even when I really need him too, but hey enough of me and my DH issues, I've bored everyone to tears with it all now..... 

It's really positive though that although your DH is having problems he recognises this and wants to do everything to help, at least you are both working in the right direction and I'm sure that means you will have your little :baby: soon, hey these things are sent to try us aren't they? The pressure is just huge for both of you and more so because we feel our time's running out, if only they'd listened to us in the beginning that these things take time - men!!!!

Big hugs to you lovely, I'm thinking about you today, you're not alone at all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ovebun, did you give that DH a roasting last night??!! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Jax :flower:

Seems like the full moon last night brought out a few meltdowns :wacko:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## Natsby

Dmom is right cake is the answer!! not just to Brithdays though, to life!!
Thanks for all the sweet messages ladies. I´m fine just really busy. 
Sus:hugs: It is never easy, but at least we are still in the running!


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Dmom is right cake is the answer!! not just to Brithdays though, to life!!
> Thanks for all the sweet messages ladies. I´m fine just really busy.
> Sus:hugs: It is never easy, but at least we are still in the running!

Lovely to see you back Nats :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.
> 
> I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.
> 
> It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!
> 
> Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset.
> 
> He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!
> 
> Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?
> 
> I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.

Sus hun i'm sorry its happened to us a couple of times and hear your frustration hang in there my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I am going to make some kind of cake today I think, haven't made anything in ages.

Whilst this does not in any constitute a "bad day" I've just been thinking about how much I dislike Xmas desserts and cakes, dried fruit is all squidgy and :sick: tastes rotten to me, and shortbread I also can't stand, which makes me "unScottish" :haha:

Worst thing for me is when we do the Scottish tradition of "first footing" ie visitng people after "the bells" on New Years and you get handed a drink :thumbup: and a plate of home made mince pies and shortbread :dohh: and they are all like go on spoil yourself etc, it's awkward. And the assumption in Scotland is that every woman is on a diet so it's like a badge of honour to make them eat the mince pies/shortbread.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is eggnog big in the UK? I hate the stuff, lol


----------



## Natsby

I love shortbread, it is just butter and sugar, what´s not to like? But I agree completely about Christmas cake!! Just too dry and too much fruit. I love Stollen though, it is from Germany and is more bread like but with marzipan running through the middle, and it is traditional for Xmas so I eat that instead.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Is eggnog big in the UK? I hate the stuff, lol

is eggnog like advocat? If so yes :thumbup: and we like out Baileys here at christmas


----------



## dachsundmom

Eggnog is an egg and cream concoction and it tastes horrible; until you add the bourbon and then there is some hope, lol.


----------



## Natsby

I don´t think I´ve ever had eggnog, sounds revolting. Have any of you ever tried Guinness punch? A friend of mine from Jamaica used to get his mum to make it for us. It is like a pint of baileys, so yummy. I found this recipe for it on the net.
I know most of us avoid alcohol but if you leave out the rum at least the Guinness has a lot of iron in it. I don´t like straight Guinness, but this is wonderful!
Ingredients 

1 large tin guiness
170 g evaporated milk
1 tin condensed milk
1 tsp vanilla essence
pinch nutmeg
pinch cinnamon
milk to taste
60 ml white rum (optional)


----------



## dachsundmom

What is nutrament?


----------



## readyformore

Last week my boys drank an entire half gallon of eggnog with their breakfast.

All I can say is that I wasn't home, their grandmother did it!

I think it's decent. I just only want a small amount, not 3 glasses worth.


----------



## Viking15

OvenBun and others, I don't talk about this often because it is painful and hard on my self-image. However, my DH had a difficult time getting his twig to play ball with me. I don't know exactly why. He lost his job and health insurance back in June, so he hasn't been back to a doctor to have any testing done. He had been given Viagra years ago but hated it. He said the side effects were terrible. He also has some irrational hate of taking pills. I don't get how a guy can rationalize that it's okay to smoke pot and smoke tobacco, but pills (prescribed) are bad for you. For the last few years of our marriage it has been a bone of contention. We actually separated for a year. For some reason he always comes back to me. Our marriage counselor didn't really get into this topic too much. I'm not sure why as I would like it explored more. My DH doesn't like to talk about it as it is hard on him too. I'm not exactly sure what changed his mind. We tried the macca. It didn't work for him. I cried a lot. Each month the pressure to BD was immense and he just couldn't perform. I would cry out of frustration. I would try everything. It was humiliating. I don't know what changed his mind but I asked him if I bought him some Viagra on my trip to Bogota if he would try it again and he said yes. I guess he wants a baby too. So back in August, I was able to fly someplace that wouldn't require an RX and bought him some. Bloody expensive that stuff is. However, it works. After that first time using it again it really helped his self esteem. I don't know if his issue is me, his physical parts or his brain. I would really like to know, but that will have to wait until he's got medical coverage again. I just thought I would share my story as it isn't talked about much and it might help someone else.


----------



## NorthStar

I'd actually forgotten about eggnog you get it pre-mixed here (advocaat) or people's nannas make it :sick: I'll pass thanks

I don't mind Baileys, I have 2 bottles in the cupboard though, and no one else seems to like it.


----------



## Viking15

I adore Baileys. Eggnog not so much :sick:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats to you Viking, I was away when you got your BFP.

No Baileys for you now for 9 months then.


----------



## Viking15

Thanks so much NS!!!!! I know! No Baileys! I had some girls over for knitting last night and one of them looked at me funny because I was the only one not drinking. :shy:


----------



## Butterfly67

Natsby said:


> I don´t think I´ve ever had eggnog, sounds revolting. Have any of you ever tried Guinness punch? A friend of mine from Jamaica used to get his mum to make it for us. It is like a pint of baileys, so yummy. I found this recipe for it on the net.
> I know most of us avoid alcohol but if you leave out the rum at least the Guinness has a lot of iron in it. I don´t like straight Guinness, but this is wonderful!
> Ingredients
> 
> 1 large tin guiness
> 170 g evaporated milk
> 1 tin nutrament or nourishment
> 1 tsp vanilla essence
> pinch nutmeg
> pinch cinnamon
> milk to taste
> 60 ml white rum (optional)

Natsby, good to see you back :hugs:

Although I like all the components of that - together it sounds rather disgusting lol :sick:

Viking, thanks for sharing. I was also able to pick up the big V and another similar product over the counter in Dubai (almost £100 for 12 tabs!) - it was just useful for when we knew we would have to BD constantly for a few days if nothing else :thumbup: and we just treated it as a bit of fun :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

My brother (who has no concept of sibling appropriate boundaries) has offered me some Viagra for the OH, I haven't taken him up on it because D has a reasonable drive, but he's told me (in great detail) how awesome it is. I have no idea where he gets it from I did not ask LOL.


----------



## Jax41

Viking :hugs: I can imagine it took a lot to write that, thank you :flower: It's nice to know that I'm not alone with TTC issues of the DH kind xXx


----------



## SuperAwesome

Natsby said:


> I love shortbread, it is just butter and sugar, what´s not to like? But I agree completely about Christmas cake!! Just too dry and too much fruit. I love Stollen though, it is from Germany and is more bread like but with marzipan running through the middle, and it is traditional for Xmas so I eat that instead.


Ooooh, normally I'd agree about the fruitcake, but there's a monastery of Trappist monks in Kentucky who make cake that will change your religion - it's that good. There's nothing dry about it, and the raisins are plump and juicy.

Gethsemani Farms, it's called. The cake is doused in Kentucky bourbon. :D


----------



## Viking15

SuperAwesome said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> I love shortbread, it is just butter and sugar, what´s not to like? But I agree completely about Christmas cake!! Just too dry and too much fruit. I love Stollen though, it is from Germany and is more bread like but with marzipan running through the middle, and it is traditional for Xmas so I eat that instead.
> 
> 
> Ooooh, normally I'd agree about the fruitcake, but there's a monastery of Trappist monks in Kentucky who make cake that will change your religion - it's that good. There's nothing dry about it, and the raisins are plump and juicy.
> 
> Gethsemani Farms, it's called. The cake is doused in Kentucky bourbon. :DClick to expand...

Mmmmmm. Bourbon.....


----------



## NorthStar

Ack if there's one thing worse than squishy dried fruit, it's food with alcohol in it.

I like food and alcohol, but not together :rofl:


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> Ack if there's one thing worse than squishy dried fruit, it's food with alcohol in it.
> 
> I like food and alcohol, but not together :rofl:

:haha:

Freak. Monk cake rocks!


----------



## NorthStar

No way, when you said "juicy raisins" I nearly had a mouth spew :rofl:

The monks in Britain make a drink called "Buckfast" it's a tonic wine with 18x the caffeine content of RedBull and a goodly whack of alcohol in it, it's the drink of choice among young hooligans (or "neds" as we call them in Glasgow). It's a nice little earner for those monks :nope:


----------



## SuperAwesome

NorthStar said:


> No way, when you said "juicy raisins" I nearly had a mouth spew :rofl:
> 
> The monks in Britain make a drink called "Buckfast" it's a tonic wine with 18x the caffeine content of RedBull and a goodly whack of alcohol in it, it's the drink of choice among young hooligans (or "neds" as we call them in Glasgow). It's a nice little earner for those monks :nope:

:rofl:

Wow, those monks know how to make money. Perhaps they could run Congress over here!


----------



## NorthStar

Here's the "Buckie"....we're not really talking bad days anymore are we https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckfast_Tonic_Wine


----------



## Natsby

:happydance: Viking, yahoo for your BFP. and thanks for sharing about your situation. My OH is the same, he will smoke, take pot even his AD meds but balks at taking vitamins or anything to help ttc. Well hi is much better now but that is after two and half years trying. He finally gets that we need help. However he did whisk me off to bed at lunch time which is more proactive than he has been for a long time. (I didn´t tell him he was at least 3 days too early, I´ll let him think we´ve done the ttc bd and now it is just for fun, lots of fun about cd15!)
Nourishment must be condensed milk Dmom, I didn´t notice it until you said it but normally it is that.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Jax41 said:


> Ovebun, did you give that DH a roasting last night??!! :haha:

I most certainly did!! I kept as calm as possible and gave him all the cold hard TTC facts... I flat out let him know that no matter whether he's tired or in love with his phone, biology will always win. If he wants a family then he has to understand that point blank. I mean, I'm not always in the mood, but fertile cm/ovulation happens on its own time and if you don't follow the timing you've lost the game. Sigh.

After all was said and done I got a mumbled apology, but only time will tell if he actually absorbed anything I said. We did "do the deed" but It was a blatent case of him finding a way of getting me to shut up. Oh that boy! Ugh. Perhaps I'll just have to try the maca and cross my fingers that it gives a good ol' jolt to the twig and berries :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Dmom is right cake is the answer!! not just to Brithdays though, to life!!
> Thanks for all the sweet messages ladies. I´m fine just really busy.
> Sus:hugs: It is never easy, but at least we are still in the running!

Welcome back Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! :flower:
> 
> First of all I have to thank Dmom for hilighting this thread.
> 
> I had a terrible week, I got really upset. Lot of things have upset me, a big one bein my job, but TTC also played a big part in it all.
> 
> It was my fertile week this week, I had lots of EWCM this cycle. I have not had it for few cycles, also a nice positive OPK, (btw I found out now that my surge lasts 12 hours) and there is me all happy thinking this cycle we have a good chance!
> 
> Me and my OH get all ready to BD... and then he has performance issues, night after night. He could start but would lose his performance half way through not managing to succeed not even once. So we totally missed our cycle :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> The worse thing is I get all upset because it is not easy for me to get pergnant, because he made me wait a year before trying and now he could not perform, missing my opportunity. And he gets all upset because he is letting me down, cos he feels selfish for making me wait, guilty cos he can´t perform, creating a vicious circle where we both get upset.
> 
> He has been extremely affectionate with me, I am getting spoilt now, and last night we managed to BD and perform after the poor guy tried several times. We probably missed the egg, but also with the stress we both had no chance to catch it!!
> 
> Anyway, he now has agreed to take suplements, I read here Maca helps? where can I get good quality Maca in the UK?
> 
> I feel so shitty, useless and frustrated. I read I am not alone here, and I do feel for you ladies who have missed their cycles due to similar reasons so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all.
> 
> Ahh Sus, now I know why the sad face and can completely understand .....I'm so sorry you're both having absolutely shitty time of it, I know so well how you feel 'another wasted cycle'. Mine doesn't get performance issues, he just doesn't perform, full stop not even when I really need him too, but hey enough of me and my DH issues, I've bored everyone to tears with it all now.....
> 
> It's really positive though that although your DH is having problems he recognises this and wants to do everything to help, at least you are both working in the right direction and I'm sure that means you will have your little :baby: soon, hey these things are sent to try us aren't they? The pressure is just huge for both of you and more so because we feel our time's running out, if only they'd listened to us in the beginning that these things take time - men!!!!
> 
> Big hugs to you lovely, I'm thinking about you today, you're not alone at all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jax, and all of you ladies! I feel a bit better now, I really appreciate all your words and support :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Welcome back Nats! :hugs: I thought you had run away with your horsey :flower:.

Just wanted to say thank you to all you ladies who've posted openly and honestly about your OHs in relation to TTC :hugs:. It really helps to realise you're not the only ones with 'problems' in that area. My OH doesn't have performance problems, but like Jax's he just can't be arsed sometimes. Very frustrating. But he does get all frisky when it's AF...probably because he knows I won't put out then :growlmad:. Naughty boy. He also smokes (cigs and pot), won't take pills or go to the doctor and is addicted to bloody Football Manager. Some days he forgets to eat until I get in. But I love him to pieces and wouldn't be with anyone else...I have just learned to bite my tongue sometimes :winkwink:. Anyway, we've had 'the talk' and we're on an even keel now and it's a massive relief TBH...he might even do an SA if he has to *faints*.

Oh, and happy birthday Butterfly! I hope you had a lovely day :cake::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

keekeesaurus said:


> But he does get all frisky when it's AF...probably because he knows I won't put out then :growlmad:

Mine does the exact same thing!!! What is up with that?? Three weeks out of the month he couldn't be bothered...but the second AF comes, he gets like a dog in heat :shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

Mine works away half the time (2 weeks in 4) so I think that helps keep things fresh from a bonking point of view :thumbup: I also travel a bit with work too so we can't always spend that 2 weeks together.

Causes massive amounts of stress on the TTC front though :wacko: really it just sucks :cry: I might not stress as much if I was younger but this next cycle he is only home 1 week out of 4 so we're officially on a TTC break.

Keekee I'm glad you've managed to give your partner The Talk :thumbup:


----------



## polaris

I have problems with OH every month too. I find that we can only really have sex every three days otherwise he is not able to finish. It really stresses me out because I never know whether it's better to try for every second day or to just accept that it is not going to happen. I always worry that he have missed our chance.


----------



## Natsby

Someone on another thread, (sorry I can´t remember who) was saying they wanted sperm in the freezer to use when you needed it. God wouldn´t that be nice. I do want my OH´s baby and no one elses, but I wish I could get it with out the stress and keep sex for fun.


----------



## polaris

Natsby said:


> Someone on another thread, (sorry I can´t remember who) was saying they wanted sperm in the freezer to use when you needed it. God wouldn´t that be nice. I do want my OH´s baby and no one elses, but I wish I could get it with out the stress and keep sex for fun.

Yeah that would be an ideal solution wouldn't it? It would take so much of the pressure off. It makes me feel so hopeless when I look at some people's BD schedules, every day and twice a day, and they still don't always get pregnant, really makes me feel what chance have we got. I know it only takes once and getting the timing right is the most important thing really but I have to keep telling myself.


----------



## Natsby

Several people on here have got their BFP the month they had less sex not more. I think quality and timing beats quantity. Here´s hoping, I really don´t want to do it everyday, the romance is already suffering, I don´t want to make it a complete chore!


----------



## readyformore

Natsby said:


> Someone on another thread, (sorry I can´t remember who) was saying they wanted sperm in the freezer to use when you needed it. God wouldn´t that be nice. I do want my OH´s baby and no one elses, but I wish I could get it with out the stress and keep sex for fun.

:hi:

That was me!

At the time, I was thinking the sperm would solve all of my issues.
If I could collect sperm from DH for the entire duration of the month, store it in my fridge, and use it when I'm ovulating..........:happydance:
There would be like a billion sperm in there. It would have to work......right?


----------



## Sus09

Sex for fun! I have forgotten what that is since TTC

Yeah, what's up with blokes? Mine also gets frisky as soon as AF arrives.
I think it has been positive to share our experiences as last week i was sad and worried that my OH didnt have enough interest in me, and now I realise that the performance issues or lack of interest in sex is normal in some men.

Polaris, mine cant perform more often than every 3 days, otherwhise he cant finish either. Oh well i am sure we will get there.

Frozen sperm! If we could only freeze our OH sperm and use it when convenient for us! How fab would that be!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Despie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## readyformore

I have to admit, that I didn't realize that so many men had these issues.


My closest friend's husband has a very difficult time. When she first told me about it, I was shocked. I guess I'm pretty sheltered, b/c I didn't even know that it could happen. 
Anyway, I told her that perhaps he wasn't ready for a baby. :dohh:
I realize now, going through it myself a few months ago, that it really doesn't have much to do with babies at all! 

It took her an entire year to convince him to have sex with her while she was ovulating, (I'm not sure why in the world she didn't just lie to him about the timing....seriously) but when it finally worked out, she got pregnant the first try, with twins! Oh, and repeat the scenario for pregnancy #2. Twins again, lol. 

She always said that she and I both had issues getting pregnant; they are just very, very, different issues, lol.


----------



## Natsby

Sad to resurrect this thread, but I think I need it today. I am feeling like the black dog is with me today, (depressed.) We just found out my cousin has breast cancer, she is lucky they caught it early because she went to get a cyst seen and they thought they would check the other side as well and found three small malignancies. Now she has had a biopsy on her lymp glands to see if it has spread and then the will do a masectomy. Poor woman I feel so bad for her. 
Plus oH and I aren´t speaking since a fight yesterday and the man who owns the horse is threatening to have him sent to the circus for lion food. Feel a bit hopeless today. Sorry to bring my worries on here, but at least with the title of the thread you are forewarned! Off to teach 4 1/2 back to back...that maybe kill or cure me!


----------



## NorthStar

Nats :hugs: that is indeed a shitty day.

Two of my friends have had breast cancer in their thirities, both have went on to make a full recovery, run 10km fundraisers and all that kind of thing, so there is a lot of hope yet for your cousin, though it must be a horrible shock.


----------



## Jax41

Oh no Nats, that's horrible :hugs::hugs: I'm sorry you've had such sad news today....but I agree with Northstar, I have a really close girlfriend who, bless her, has had it twice now and has come out the other side and in really good health. 

Horrible shock for you cuz, your family and you but good that they have caught it early and can help :flower: xXx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Nats :hugs::hugs::hugs: That really is a horrible day. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Natsby. 
All of these things are out of your control and that feels awful! I feel so horrible about the horse. And the breast cancer is just awful. I hope she is going to be okay since they caught it early. What a truly horrid day! 
:hug:


----------



## Wendyk07

Natsby said:


> Sad to resurrect this thread, but I think I need it today. I am feeling like the black dog is with me today, (depressed.) We just found out my cousin has breast cancer, she is lucky they caught it early because she went to get a cyst seen and they thought they would check the other side as well and found three small malignancies. Now she has had a biopsy on her lymp glands to see if it has spread and then the will do a masectomy. Poor woman I feel so bad for her.
> Plus oH and I aren´t speaking since a fight yesterday and the man who owns the horse is threatening to have him sent to the circus for lion food. Feel a bit hopeless today. Sorry to bring my worries on here, but at least with the title of the thread you are forewarned! Off to teach 4 1/2 back to back...that maybe kill or cure me!

:hugs: :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Nats! :hugs::cry:

Phuck the horseowner...:growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats :hugs: what a shitty shitty day. I'm so sorry to hear about your cousin but it is good that they caught it early before she had symptoms. I am here to tell the tale so I'm sure she will be fine but it's a hell of a thing to go through.



dachsundmom said:


> Phuck the horseowner...:growlmad:

Exactly! :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Nats


----------



## Desperado167

Oh no nats that's so sad ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I had a horrible day today,

I slippend on the ice, on the train station platform this morning, I had a bad reaction to the flu jab, and when I thought things were settling at work it suddenly got 10 times worse :cry::cry:

I have been asked, together with other 2 coleagues to cover the two most difficult and busiest loacations in the business. Which means dealing with more nasty people every day and increasing the amoung of travel and working hours so much that it would be incompatilbe with my university teaching and will add a huge amount of stress. :cry: all that while others have an easy 9 to 5 job!

What a pile of rubbish!!:nope::nope::nope:

Sorry girls, I just needed a rant :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs:

Sus, is it time to think about moving to a new job? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn, wrong quote! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry: I thought it was bc you loved me best!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry: I thought it was bc you loved me best!:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom9 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry: I thought it was bc you loved me best!:haha::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...



:haha::haha::haha: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus firstly :hugs: but then :gun: I really think you need to take some action here.

Is this the tosser boss that is doing this?

You need to do a little business resourcing plan which coudl show how this workload could be shared out amongst the team, not just dumped on you. Ie you need to bring a solution not just a problem, up the chain of command to your bosses boss.

They can't change your work location without some kind of negotiation I would have thought (IDK know though, but I'd be checking my contract). Are you in a union, it is good to also have that as a backup.

Anyway this is a situation where you've got to take back some power, so spend the weekend doing some plotting and planning here, listen to some empowering music, watch Terminator 2 or whatever you need to do to get yourself psyched into kick arse mode.

As for looking for another job, hmmm normally I'd say hell yeah, but then you won't get maternity leave for 1-2 years :shrug: I'm not sure how important that is to you at this point or whether for your emotional health you just need to walk. But I'd be fighting back first. See if you can make this f***er look bad :growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar Thanks Hun! very much appreciated your words:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Will PM you with the full story


----------



## Sus09

Nats,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: missing you!


----------



## peacebaby

Nats and Sus:hugs::hugs::hugs:

hope you're both having a better weekend.


----------



## Natsby

Sus09 said:


> Nats,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: missing you!

HI Hun, Sorry I was MIA this weekend, Just spending time catching up on the things I should have done ages ago. Also went to a Ratafia fair, (type of herbal liqor) with all my family, which was lovely.
I´m so sorry to hear they are giving you a hard time at work!! Are they thinking of making these changes permanently? or does everyone take a shift of say a month or two then back to normal? Have they said why you? I would ask for all their reasoning and then come back with your assessment and another possible solution. I would also explain that you are thinking of leaving and see what their reaction is. But go slowly and carefully and don´t say anything definite yet. I hope you manage to sort it out. :hugs::hugs: Let us know how you get on today. Take care lovely!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby ,glad u had a lovely weekend ,sus ,hope your employers realise wot a gem u are and sort themselves out ,u are a lovely hard working lass ,hope it settles soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

